# Pinch me, did it REALLY happen????? - All wrapped up, and yes, it DID happen!



## franandaj

Are you seriously nuts?




Those of you who dont know me and our History must be thinking, she owns DVC, why wouldnt she be going?  

Well without belaboring the subject heres the short version

*October 2011*  10 day trip planned, booked, ADRs set, F&W Deminars and Wine Tasting Dinners booked.  2 days before departure. Canceled.  Pixie dust ensues and points were magically placed back in the account.  

*December 2011*  Trip rebooked at a different resort for Christmastime instead of F&W.  ADRs made, airline reservations rescheduled.  One month before departure. Canceled.  Paid $$$s for frequent flyer miles to be put back in account.

*May 2012*  New 8 day trip scheduled with a friend.  ADRs set, DME scheduled, One day prior to departure.  Canceled.  Points in holding.  

*October 2012*  Reschedule of previous years trip, including US/IOA, VWL & BCV.  ADRs set, but didnt bother booking any deminars as the prospect of this trip looked even more unlikely.  One month out.  Canceled.  Points did not go into holding!  

Why all the cancellations you ask?  Well evidently this problem can be traced back five years or longer.  The long and short is that Fran has vasculitis in her left leg.  This condition caused Venous ulcers to form inside her leg and burst open.  We didnt realize what was going on in 2011 and it wasnt until March 2012 that she began treatment at the Wound Clinic.  Normally these things have about a 16 week recovery period, give or take. She has had two debridement surgeries in the last year, and the wounds are almost all healed. One giant step was made when I overcame my squeamishness last summer and started to change the dressing on her wounds.  With me playing nurse we could at least travel for 2 weeks or less as long as I did the dressing changes daily.  She feels really bad about all these cancellations, but really what kind of a spouse would I be making her travel when she is in such pain and feels so horrible?

So here we are less than two weeks away.  Normally by this point, I am obsessively planning my day to day stuff, suitcases are almost packed, notebook is prepared with printed confirmations.  However Im finding it hard to believe that this trip is actually going to happen and therefore hard to get motivated to get ready.  I decided to bail on my PTR which has been a work in progress for over two years now and dive into a new PTR that will evolve into my TR!

For those of you who have followed me on my journeys in the past youll know that me and my partner Fran are obsessive Disney lovers.  Weve been DVC members for over five years now and as much as we love going to WDW, it seems that we end up using our points at DLR more than we get to the East Coast.  Our last visit was in May of 2011, but that was more for educational purposes as we attended the D23 event and spent two full days of the 4 ½ day trip in a convention hall listening to seminars.  My last real Disney World Vacation was in January of 2010 when we took my parents for their first trip.  As you can see, it has been a very looooooong time since I have had a proper relaxing trip to the world and have every intention of making the most of it.

For those who have followed my trips, you know that we take things pretty slowly.  No park commandos here.  For us its more about soaking in the ambience, sipping some tasty cocktails and most of all, the food!  We come back to the room every afternoon for a nap This is the two of us on our last vacation.  It was a little over a month ago.  We took one of the last Mexican Riviera Cruises on the Disney Wonder.  Heres a shot of us from that trip.






Being an obsessive planner, even without the drive and gumption that this trip will really come to fruition, I have some pretty detailed plans.  Heres what I have so far.

*Day 1  Monday January 28th, 2013*
Fly from LAX to MCO
Arrive 4PM, Pick up Rental Mini Van
Check in at Loews Royal Pacific Resort, CL room 
Dinner in the Lounge or Jakes American Bar, or the Orchid Lounge or the Sushi Bar.
Dessert on Club Level 
I was really hoping that we would have a refrigerator in our room. I might have to pull the refrigerator for medical needs card. Technically insulin is supposed to be kept chilled. Here are the amenities from staying at the Club Level:

300-thread-count, 100% cotton bed linens 
32" Flat Panel Television with HD channels 
iHome clock radios with iPod docking stations 
Lather skin and body care products made from the most unique, natural ingredients 
Two dual-line telephones (one cordless) with voicemail system 
On Demand in-room movies and video check-out  fees apply 
Keurig Coffee Makers featuring Emeril's gourmet coffee and assorted teas 
Separate bath and vanity area in most guest rooms 
100% combed, ringspun cotton terry towels, plus hair dryer and make-up mirror 
Iron, ironing board and In-room safe 
Refreshment pantry including soft drinks, snacks, candy, nuts, etc. for purchase 
In-Room wireless high-speed internet access (charges apply) 
Complimentary high speed internet access (HSIA) in public areas. 
Smart room technology for automated heating and air conditioning 

And Club level amenities
Access to our 2,000 square foot lounge 
Additional room amenities: evening turndown service, and cotton signature bathrobes 
Free access to health club, The Gymnasium 
Personal concierge services to help with all your vacation needs 
Complimentary coffee, tea, and soft drinks throughout the day 
Continental breakfast served each morning (7:30 am - 10:00 am) 
Afternoon snacks (12:00 - 3:00 pm) 
Hot & Cold Hors d'oeuvres and Complimentary beer and wine, along with $5 cocktails (4:30 pm - 6:30 pm) 
"Sweets Hour" each night (8:00 pm - 9:00 pm) 
Lounge Open daily 7:00am - 9:30pm  

*Day 2  Tuesday January 29th, 2013*
Use our Early entrance to Islands of Adventure to see the Wizarding World of Harry Potter
Breakfast on Club Level
On Our Way
WWoHP Part 1
Part 2
Definitely enjoy a Butterbeer
Shopping
HoneyDuke's
Zonko's
Lunch at Three Broomsticks or not.
Not sure what to do the rest of the afternoon
Dinner is at 7PM at Emerils Tchoup Tchoup.

*Day 3  Wednesday January 30th, 2013*
Use our Early entrance to Islands of Adventure to see the Wizarding World of Harry Potter or Go to the Titanic Exhibit and shopping.
Check out of the hotel at 11AM and head to Kidani
Check in at Kidani, Make arrangements to use DME for Thursday.
Shopping at Publix
Lunch somewhere
 (OK, now youll think Im crazy, but I plan to stuff a frozen Prime Rib in my luggage when we leave home.  Bagged up tightly in several layers to avoid spillage, and this is why the fridge is important at Universal.  You see when purchasing my on sale Prime Rib this past Christmas I was horrified to find that I still had three from last year, so I decided this was a good use for one of them.) 
Roast Prime Rib, Potatoes and Green Beans for dinner while watching the animals.

*Day 4  Thursday January 31st, 2013*
Visit AK in morning
Safari Part 2, Safari Part 3
Festival of the Lion King
FOTLK Part 2
Snacks and Dinosaurs
Return Rental Car to MCO, take DME back to Kidani
View the Animals from the Balcony
Dinner @ Sanaa 6:45PM

*Day 5  Friday February 1st, 2013*
Breakfast in the room
Head over to Epcot on Busses
Ride a few rides
See a farm
Heading through World Showcase
Lunch at Le Chefs de France
Return to Kidani for the Culinary Tour
Stroganoff and Green Beans for dinner with leftover Prime Rib
Today I booked the nighttime safari for the two of us!

*Day 6  Saturday February 2nd, 2013*
This is our day to wing it, maybe hot breakfast in the room
Who knows what else?
Turns out we go to AK
And get lost in things
Hanging at the Resort
Dinner at Fultons 6:30PM

*Day 7  Sunday February 3rd, 2013*
Switch day for resorts.
Quick breakfast in the room
Check out of Kidani
Head to DHS
Lunch at Sci Fi Dine In Theater 12:55PM
Rides
Check in at BLT
Dinner will be Hot Roast Beef Sandwiches, mashed potatoes & gravy
Wishes from our MK view room

*Day 8  Monday February 4th, 2013*
This might be another day for a hot breakfast in the room
We will head over to the MK on this day and check out the new Fantasyland including Be Our Guest, Little Mermaid Ride and Storybook Circus.
Maybe slip in a ride, part 2
Try to get in for lunch at Be Our Guest for some soup 
Some more around the MK, and a Dole Whip
Afternoon nap in the room
Dinner at Ohana 6:40PM

*Day 9  Tuesday February 5th, 2013*
Well see what we have left for breakfast in the room
Surprise Trip to DHS
Park of the day is Epcot (after DHS)
Lunch reservations at Via Napoli
Another stop and back to the resort
No other plans
Dinner well be winging it, leftovers, QS, wow!  The spontaneity!  

*Day 10  Wednesday February 6th, 2013*
Last day 
Breakfast Booked only 1 week out!
Part 2
Grand Floridian Construction and Hidden Mickeys
DTD BalloonWoD Shopping
Absolutely no plans other than Dinner at Narcoosees at 6:10PM

*Day 11  Thursday February 7th, 2013*
Rope drop at MK
Enchanted Tales with Belle (in the queue)
Enchanted Tales with Belle (the attraction)
Winnie the Pooh Interactive queue
The ride and leaving WDW
Catch DME back to MCO and fly home

Please feel free to come along and join the ride.  There will be plenty of food porn and other unique views on our laid back approach to the world!  Looking forward to generating some excitement that this trip WILL actually happen!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Am I first?  Dang....I was hoping for LAST.


----------



## lisaviolet

You will be going!  I command it.  

Like I have any magical powers.  So I'm here.  Life is still hard and nuts.  But one trip link to find = Lisa has a chance.  (AND I'll actually push it on day one!)

Honestly Alison - I wish I had money or power OR BOTH  to jump on a plane to experience one of those in suite meals that are way better looking most Disney pictures.  

Well that sounds like I'm totally flirting with you -* in suite*.  

My apologies to Fran.

Here's to a spectacular trip Alison.  You both more than deserve it.


----------



## eandesmom

franandaj said:


> (OK, now youll think Im crazy, but I plan to stuff a frozen Prime Rib in my luggage when we leave home.  Bagged up tightly in several layers to avoid spillage, and this is why the fridge is important at Universal.  You see when purchasing my on sale Prime Rib this past Christmas I was horrified to find that I still had three from last year, so I decided this was a good use for one of them.)



Oh my goodness, this had me 

Apparently Fran isn't the only shopper in your house!  What about packing it in an insulated tote bag and then using ice at RPH if you need to?  Still, playing the fridge for medical reasons sounds like a very good idea.

I take it you were able to use the points in holding for DLR/GCV?

This is why I've broken down and purchased the trip insurance.


----------



## lisaviolet

eandesmom said:


> Oh my goodness, this had me
> .



It IS hysterical.


----------



## ACDSNY

Woo hoo it's finally going to happen!  I'm still  over the Prime Rib.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Am I first?  Dang....I was hoping for LAST.



Wrong thread!   



lisaviolet said:


> You will be going!  I command it.
> 
> Like I have any magical powers.  So I'm here.  Life is still hard and nuts.  But one trip link to find = Lisa has a chance.  (AND I'll actually push it on day one!)
> 
> Honestly Alison - I wish I had money or power OR BOTH  to jump on a plane to experience one of those in suite meals that are way better looking most Disney pictures.
> 
> Well that sounds like I'm totally flirting with you -* in suite*.
> 
> My apologies to Fran.
> 
> Here's to a spectacular trip Alison.  You both more than deserve it.



I'd be happy to make you dinner whenever we can meet up, Fran will be there to supervise so there will be no flirting!    I sure hope that it pans out!



eandesmom said:


> Oh my goodness, this had me
> 
> Apparently Fran isn't the only shopper in your house!  What about packing it in an insulated tote bag and then using ice at RPH if you need to?  Still, playing the fridge for medical reasons sounds like a very good idea.
> 
> I take it you were able to use the points in holding for DLR/GCV?
> 
> This is why I've broken down and purchased the trip insurance.



Actually she's the one who taught me all about this!  Until I met her I had never cooked a "big meat" except once I roasted a 9-10lb turkey on a Farberware rotissierie.  You should have seen my first Prime Rib, totally raw!   nuking guests pieces in the microwave they were so bloody!  

Now we have a schedule, early November get the turkeys for $.29/lb with $25 purchase limit one per guest (so both of us go), back in the day they were free with $75 purchase.  Pre Christmas $.87/lb half hams (no limit) and $4.99/lb Prime Ribs with $25 purchase (limit two per person).  The hams get us there as well as cat food, paper towels, toilet paper etc.  Corned Beef is in March.  I found out I still have 4-5 of those too!  

Here was my score for Christmas Prime Rib this year. Except the three bone roast is already in the freezer.  






I've found that with only two of us, cutting the two bone roasts into single bone roasts (before freezing) we have the perfect amount for us and the cats for dinner.  Technically they are just giant cowboy steaks, but if I roast them and cut it in half, we are each technically getting an end cut of Prime rib (or choice rib).  The one I'm bringing to WDW is a 2 bone, so we'll get three meals out of it!

If the fridge doesn't work that's exactly what I was thinking, and insulated bag and some ice.  I mean I DO want the thing to thaw out, just not spoil in the process!

We used most of those holding points at the VGC except for some that I threw in for a point rental.  The renters were arriving on Aug 31 at about 2AM (technically Sept 1), but I threw in the 31st gratis with the 4-5 night rental in September since the points would have gone *poof* anyways.



lisaviolet said:


> It IS hysterical.



WHAT????    And here you were talking about flying in to have dinner!   



ACDSNY said:


> Woo hoo it's finally going to happen!  I'm still  over the Prime Rib.



Hey!  I think it's a great use of resources.    I mean think about it, doesn't everything freeze up at 30,000 feet?  That's just another few hours of frozen storage and then it has two days to thaw out while relaxing at US?IOA!


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> WHAT????    And here you were talking about flying in to have dinner!



Hysterically wonderful.


----------



## rentayenta

I'm in! 

Nice beef. 

Your plans look great. Can't wait to live vicariously.


----------



## Hawleys

franandaj said:


> Hey!  I think it's a great use of resources.    I mean think about it, doesn't everything freeze up at 30,000 feet?  That's just another few hours of frozen storage and then it has two days to thaw out while relaxing at US?IOA!



Hold up...you're CHECKING the roast?!?! What if your luggage gets lost! Why not take it in your carry on in an insulated bag with ice? We bring fresh fish from Seattle to Oakland that way all the time. 

Also, a huge hurrah that this trip may finally happen. 

And finally, subbing.


----------



## eandesmom

franandaj said:


> Wrong thread!
> Actually she's the one who taught me all about this!  Until I met her I had never cooked a "big meat" except once I roasted a 9-10lb turkey on a Farberware rotissierie.  You should have seen my first Prime Rib, totally raw!   nuking guests pieces in the microwave they were so bloody!
> 
> Now we have a schedule, early November get the turkeys for $.29/lb with $25 purchase limit one per guest (so both of us go), back in the day they were free with $75 purchase.  Pre Christmas $.87/lb half hams (no limit) and $4.99/lb Prime Ribs with $25 purchase (limit two per person).  The hams get us there as well as cat food, paper towels, toilet paper etc.  Corned Beef is in March.  I found out I still have 4-5 of those too!
> 
> Here was my score for Christmas Prime Rib this year. Except the three bone roast is already in the freezer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've found that with only two of us, cutting the two bone roasts into single bone roasts (before freezing) we have the perfect amount for us and the cats for dinner.  Technically they are just giant cowboy steaks, but if I roast them and cut it in half, we are each technically getting an end cut of Prime rib (or choice rib).  The one I'm bringing to WDW is a 2 bone, so we'll get three meals out of it!
> 
> If the fridge doesn't work that's exactly what I was thinking, and insulated bag and some ice.  I mean I DO want the thing to thaw out, just not spoil in the process!



Well, you might be at the freezing temp at 30K feet but then again, you could be in an air conditioned cargo hold and there is no way to know. Worst case you are at fridge temp.  I'd wrap it with the frozen gel pack kind of ice sheets, stick it in a insulated tote and then in my luggage.  And then yeah, you want it to thaw out but ideally not really start till you get it in the fridge at RPH.  DVC is great about sticking cold stuff in the fridge right away even if your villa isn't ready, theoretically if it's still mostly frozen when you land, it'll defrost at RPH in the fridge (I'd definitely ask for one as you don't want it to spoil and refreshing the ice would be a total pita) and can go straight to the fridge at the villa.

It is economical, I'm just cracking up.  Between Jenny's giant bag of marshmallow fluff and all that, you both put me to shame in the food packing category!


----------



## rentayenta

I see nothing abnormal about packing a roast.  I also had 20+ bags of groceries and a full carry on full of food. 

Wow! When I see it in print, I feel a little proud.


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


>




Holy Cow, Batman!!!  That's a lot of meat!


Enjoy.  I look forward to seeing the food porn from this trip.


----------



## nunzia

Looking forward to it since we all just got our land legs back after the cruise report  I really want to see Harry Potter also but since I hate flying Florida is far, far away. Looking forward to Harry opening (someday) at Universal CA. Wish the train went to WDW easier so until I figure out a way to visit I will live through your report. Hope it goes off without a hitch!


----------



## TruBlu

I'm in!   Anybody that travels with a suitcase full of meat has my full attention!


----------



## lisaviolet

PrincessInOz said:


> Enjoy.  I look forward to seeing the food porn from this trip.



Me too!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Checking in. Your plans sound great. I hope that everything will work out.

Corinna


----------



## dgbg100106

A little late But I am here!!!!


----------



## Leshaface

I'm here, and you WILL make this trip happen!


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Nice beef.
> 
> Your plans look great. Can't wait to live vicariously.



Thanks!  Glad you could make it!



Hawleys said:


> Hold up...you're CHECKING the roast?!?! What if your luggage gets lost! Why not take it in your carry on in an insulated bag with ice? We bring fresh fish from Seattle to Oakland that way all the time.
> 
> Also, a huge hurrah that this trip may finally happen.
> 
> And finally, subbing.



I'd have to check it.  Although it does add an extra 5-6 lbs to our already overpacked suitcases.  

We can't fit it in our carry ons.  Between the bag of meds, our computers, my "purse" and all that we barely make it on the plane.  That reminds me I will have a question for you all later on purses/Dooney bags and how to pack carry ons....



eandesmom said:


> Well, you might be at the freezing temp at 30K feet but then again, you could be in an air conditioned cargo hold and there is no way to know. Worst case you are at fridge temp.  I'd wrap it with the frozen gel pack kind of ice sheets, stick it in a insulated tote and then in my luggage.  And then yeah, you want it to thaw out but ideally not really start till you get it in the fridge at RPH.  DVC is great about sticking cold stuff in the fridge right away even if your villa isn't ready, theoretically if it's still mostly frozen when you land, it'll defrost at RPH in the fridge (I'd definitely ask for one as you don't want it to spoil and refreshing the ice would be a total pita) and can go straight to the fridge at the villa.
> 
> It is economical, I'm just cracking up.  Between Jenny's giant bag of marshmallow fluff and all that, you both put me to shame in the food packing category!



That's a good thing to consider!  I will definitely pack it up good in an insulated bag with ice packs that are falling apart so that I can jetison them at the resort.



rentayenta said:


> I see nothing abnormal about packing a roast.  I also had 20+ bags of groceries and a full carry on full of food.
> 
> Wow! When I see it in print, I feel a little proud.



You are definitely an overachiever!      I couldn't carry on any more than our normal compliment though, it's hard enough to travel with our meds and other stuff, much less a roast!   



PrincessInOz said:


> Holy Cow, Batman!!!  That's a lot of meat!
> 
> 
> Enjoy.  I look forward to seeing the food porn from this trip.



Hey that's got to last us all of 2013!  That's like one a month plus the last of the 2012 roasts.  We ate one already and will eat the other in WDW!



nunzia said:


> Looking forward to it since we all just got our land legs back after the cruise report  I really want to see Harry Potter also but since I hate flying Florida is far, far away. Looking forward to Harry opening (someday) at Universal CA. Wish the train went to WDW easier so until I figure out a way to visit I will live through your report. Hope it goes off without a hitch!



They have been rumoring that there will be a Harry Potter land in CA, wonder what part of the working studio they will demolish for that?  Probably doesn't matter now since all the filming has been outsourced to Canada anyways.  Fran has talked about driving to WDW, she likes road trips.  Hope I can provide you some vicarious living!  Yes I do hope that this goes off without a hitch!



TruBlu said:


> I'm in!   Anybody that travels with a suitcase full of meat has my full attention!



I can't believe what a topic of conversation my meat has become!  I hope it lives up to it's glory!  Glad to have you aboard!



lisaviolet said:


> Me too!



I know you love the food porn!  



dolphingirl47 said:


> Checking in. Your plans sound great. I hope that everything will work out.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks!  Glad to have you here!



dgbg100106 said:


> A little late But I am here!!!!



Better late than never!  We haven't even broken out the germ killer yet!



Leshaface said:


> I'm here, and you WILL make this trip happen!



Thanks, today it seems even more like it's happening than yesterday.  I'm glad I started this Pre Trip report!  The moral support is helping.  I have a few more ideas to help get me in the spirit.  I hope I have the time (in addition to finishing my Destination D trip report!)


----------



## TruBlu

franandaj said:
			
		

> That's a good thing to consider!  I will definitely pack it up good in an insulated bag with ice packs that are falling apart so that I can jetison them at the resort.


I make my own!  It keeps me from yelling at my kids when they accidentally throw them away!  

You just need rubbing alcohol and water.  I double bag it in case it leaks.  I think I use 1 part alcohol to 3 parts water... Guess they haven't been throwing them away lately!    You just want enough alcohol to keep the water soft after it freezes.  They get super cold & work great!  :

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

I'm joining in too!  I followed your Wonder TR and really enjoyed it and getting to know you and Fran.  
My Auntie came to visit us for Christmas and she packed a prime rib in her luggage too, and I thought she was crazy, so maybe I owe her an apology, seems like she's not the only one to do this!  It worked out fine for my aunt so I can't wait to here how your meat makes the trip


----------



## usnuzuloose

I made it!  Can't wait to hear if the meats make it


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> Better late than never!  We haven't even broken out the germ killer yet!





I am so ready for some germ killer...


----------



## franandaj

TruBlu said:


> I make my own!  It keeps me from yelling at my kids when they accidentally throw them away!
> 
> You just need rubbing alcohol and water.  I double bag it in case it leaks.  I think I use 1 part alcohol to 3 parts water... Guess they haven't been throwing them away lately!    You just want enough alcohol to keep the water soft after it freezes.  They get super cold & work great!  :
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards



That's good to know.  I found so many of them on the counter yesterday that I'm not going to worry about it for this time.  Now that we don't get refrigerated meds in the mail we don't have as many, but we used to get two new ones every month for about two years.



MomToPrincePhillip said:


> I'm joining in too!  I followed your Wonder TR and really enjoyed it and getting to know you and Fran.
> My Auntie came to visit us for Christmas and she packed a prime rib in her luggage too, and I thought she was crazy, so maybe I owe her an apology, seems like she's not the only one to do this!  It worked out fine for my aunt so I can't wait to here how your meat makes the trip



Glad to have you over here!  Good for your Auntie!  We always bring one with us up to my parents house at Christmas, but we drive there and have a cooler.  I've read about other people packing meat in their luggage for the trip to WDW and decided "why not?"   



usnuzuloose said:


> I made it!  Can't wait to hear if the meats make it



Glad to have you over here Usnuz!



dgbg100106 said:


> I am so ready for some germ killer...



And it's still early in the morning!


----------



## franandaj

So none of these resorts are new to us. We have stayed at all three of these places before at one time or another.  In an effort to generate my own excitement I'm going to post some pictures from my previous visits.  When we originally booked at the RPH in 2010 we had booked a standard room. In 2011 when I rebooked the room, standard was not available.   A year earlier I had already paid the tariff for one night. Upgrading to a pool view was only $40 OOP, so what the heck!  Then in 2012 when rebooking, only CL rooms were available. Again it was a mere $40 to upgrade the first night. We will have to pay for the second night (and the outrageous parking fees) when we check in, but since so much of it was paid for years ago it doesn't hurt as bad.

This was our room when we stayed last time. I can't really tell from the website if CL rooms are located in a specific area or just a certain number of rooms have lounge access. It was considered a standard or garden view room.
















This is the view off the lobby.   I remember thinking how beautiful this fountain display was.  However this was before ever setting foot in a DVC resort.   It IS beautiful, but I wonder if Im not a little jaded now after having stayed at six different DVC resorts.






As you approach the hotel from the valets there are these cute little frog guys playing percussion instruments.  I have a ton of pictures of them, but Ill save posting any for the real TR when perhaps I will get some more interesting poses than last time.

Ive found that since becoming a DVC snob, I dont enjoy regular hotel rooms nearly as much as my DVC Villas, so it will be interesting to see how this goes.  At least its only two nights before we move on to our luxurious villa at Kidani.  I cant wait to revisit my pictures from there again!


----------



## Pinkocto

I'm here for the new adventure! Fingers are crossed everything goes perfectly to plan.


----------



## dolphingirl47

The RPH looks lovely. I know what you mean though about becoming a DVC snob. It feels strange now to stay in an ordinary hotel.

Corinna


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:
			
		

> So none of these resorts are new to us. We have stayed at all three of these places before at one time or another.  In an effort to generate my own excitement I'm going to post some pictures from my previous visits.  When we originally booked at the RPH in 2010 we had booked a standard room. In 2011 when I rebooked the room, standard was not available.   A year earlier I had already paid the tariff for one night. Upgrading to a pool view was only $40 OOP, so what the heck!  Then in 2012 when rebooking, only CL rooms were available. Again it was a mere $40 to upgrade the first night. We will have to pay for the second night (and the outrageous parking fees) when we check in, but since so much of it was paid for years ago it doesn't hurt as bad.
> 
> This was our room when we stayed last time. I can't really tell from the website if CL rooms are located in a specific area or just a certain number of rooms have lounge access. It was considered a standard or garden view room.
> 
> This is the view off the lobby.   I remember thinking how beautiful this fountain display was.  However this was before ever setting foot in a DVC resort.   It IS beautiful, but I wonder if I&#146;m not a little jaded now after having stayed at six different DVC resorts.
> 
> As you approach the hotel from the valets there are these cute little frog guys playing percussion instruments.  I have a ton of pictures of them, but I&#146;ll save posting any for the real TR when perhaps I will get some more &#147;interesting&#148; poses than last time.
> 
> I&#146;ve found that since becoming a DVC snob, I don&#146;t enjoy regular hotel rooms nearly as much as my DVC Villas, so it will be interesting to see how this goes.  At least it&#146;s only two nights before we move on to our luxurious villa at Kidani.  I can&#146;t wait to revisit my pictures from there again!



I third the DVC snobiness.  

I think the room and lobby look nice from your last trip. It'll be fun to try something new though and you can't go wrong with concierge level.  

I enjoy the familiarity of staying at the same resort. We've only stayed in 4 DVC resorts so far; OKW, GCV, AKV (both Kidani and Jambo), and the THV. I'm excited to try them all at some point. 

Are you using Garden Grocer?


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> I'm here for the new adventure! Fingers are crossed everything goes perfectly to plan.



Glad you made it over here!



dolphingirl47 said:


> The RPH looks lovely. I know what you mean though about becoming a DVC snob. It feels strange now to stay in an ordinary hotel.
> 
> Corinna



I know isn't it funny?     The last extended hotel stay that I did was at the Anaheim Hilton for the D23 Expo in 2010.  I found it very difficult working out meals and stuff without the benefit of the kitchen or the kitchenette!  I was making salads in the bathroom and the plug in cooler we brought was perched on the dresser and the food I had stuffed in there kept falling out all over the place!



rentayenta said:


> I third the DVC snobiness.
> 
> I think the room and lobby look nice from your last trip. It'll be fun to try something new though and you can't go wrong with concierge level.
> 
> I enjoy the familiarity of staying at the same resort. We've only stayed in 4 DVC resorts so far; OKW, GCV, AKV (both Kidani and Jambo), and the THV. I'm excited to try them all at some point.
> 
> Are you using Garden Grocer?



Hopefully by the end of the year, I will have stayed at all the Theme Park DVCs. If you count THV and SSR as two different places that would make seven resorts.  I have not been to Hilton Head, or Vero Beach and don't really intend to.  Aulani on the other hand is a different story!

We are shopping ourselves instead of using Garden Grocer.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Looks like you'll be comfortable at RPH.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Hopefully by the end of the year, I will have stayed at all the Theme Park DVCs. If you count THV and SSR as two different places that would make seven resorts.  I have not been to Hilton Head, or Vero Beach and don't really intend to.  Aulani on the other hand is a different story!
> 
> We are shopping ourselves instead of using Garden Grocer.




 Aulani looks amazing! I have yet to read a bad thing about it except for prices but I think the whole island is expensive from what I've read. Ellen's trip report is sealing the deal for me. 

I'd love to try out Hilton Head one day, maybe in a few summers when DH is totally Disney'd out. 

Have you packed?  

And the view from your previous room looks very nice for a standard room.


----------



## ACDSNY

rentayenta said:


> Aulani looks amazing! I have yet to read a bad thing about it except for prices but I think the whole island is expensive from what I've read. Ellen's trip report is sealing the deal for me.


 
Aulani is amazing, the other DVC resorts don't even come close.

I'll join you in the DVC snobiness.


----------



## rentayenta

ACDSNY said:


> Aulani is amazing, the other DVC resorts don't even come close.
> 
> I'll join you in the DVC snobiness.




Really? Better than AKV and GCV? I can't even imagine.


----------



## ACDSNY

rentayenta said:


> Really? Better than AKV and GCV? I can't even imagine.


 
 I love it!  So relaxing!!!


----------



## rentayenta

ACDSNY said:


> I love it!  So relaxing!!!




Do you have a report? I love Disney and I love relaxing.


----------



## ACDSNY

rentayenta said:


> Do you have a report? I love Disney and I love relaxing.


 
No TR from me I'm more of a beancounter then writer.


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> !
> 
> 
> 
> And it's still early in the morning!



It is 5 o'clock somewhere....


----------



## dgbg100106

I think I can be a DVC snob too but I must say I have never stayed in a non DVC room....


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Looks like you'll be comfortable at RPH.



It'll work!  



rentayenta said:


> Aulani looks amazing! I have yet to read a bad thing about it except for prices but I think the whole island is expensive from what I've read. Ellen's trip report is sealing the deal for me.
> 
> I'd love to try out Hilton Head one day, maybe in a few summers when DH is totally Disney'd out.
> 
> Have you packed?
> 
> And the view from your previous room looks very nice for a standard room.



I know I'm really enjoying Ellen's TR!



ACDSNY said:


> Aulani is amazing, the other DVC resorts don't even come close.
> 
> I'll join you in the DVC snobiness.



I can't wait to try it!



dgbg100106 said:


> I think I can be a DVC snob too but I must say I have never stayed in a non DVC room....



You must have, with all the business travel you do, they don't have DVCs in all the places you go....


----------



## franandaj

I didnt expect to have another substantial update this soon, but yesterday we had quite a challenge!  Something new with American is that they sent us an email last week telling us to choose our entrees for the trip.  I had lagged on doing this because Fran wouldnt sit down and give me an answer.  Yesterday I decided that we better make our choices.  So we picked our outbound flight choices.  I picked the cereal and yogurt Fran picked the quesadilla with eggs, pepper jack, and a corn and black bean salsa.  

Then I clicked over to the return flight and we had the same choices.  WTH? We have a 1PM flight, why are they giving us breakfast choices?  

So I click back to the American Airlines website and now our 1PM flight is departing at 9AM!  

We are NOT early risers and getting on a 6AM Magical Express bus is not my idea of the end to an ideal vacation.  Luckily it all worked out.  I called American Airlines and they were able to get us on the 5PM non-stop to LAX with no additional charges.  The funny thing was we had a choice of Filet of Beef or Four Cheese Ravioli.  Both of us told the agent we wanted the Ravioli, but when I logged back into the website, she had selected the beef for us!   

I changed our entrees on the website and then called Member Services to change the plane flight.  They also confirmed that I would be able to use DME to get back to the resort when I returned the rental car earlier in the week while we are staying at Kidani.  I always like to get multiple opinions on Disney processes since you never know if the CM you are talking to has the right information.  

I figure if two out of three confirm it youre OK.  The one yesterday said they would send me tags for my returning the car trip.  Well see, but at least we have the airfare sorted out.  And that means we get an extra ½ day to have lunch at one of the resorts or something like that.


----------



## dolphingirl47

What a nightmare about the schedule change, but I am glad that you got it sorted.

Corinna


----------



## TruBlu

That is why we refuse to fly Delta!  They did that to us without telling us.  I only found out a few days before our trip & didn't have any options to change.  We lost our last day in the parks.  

I'm happy you were able to correct it!!!!  

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## dolphingirl47

TruBlu said:


> That is why we refuse to fly Delta!  They did that to us without telling us.  I only found out a few days before our trip & didn't have any options to change.  We lost our last day in the parks.
> 
> I'm happy you were able to correct it!!!!
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards



That really surprises me. Whenever we fly Delta, we get an endless stream of notifications of schedule changes and it is usually only a couple of minutes. The biggest change that we had was less than 30 minutes.

Corinna


----------



## TruBlu

dolphingirl47 said:
			
		

> That really surprises me. Whenever we fly Delta, we get an endless stream of notifications of schedule changes and it is usually only a couple of minutes. The biggest change that we had was less than 30 minutes.
> 
> Corinna



This was probably 4 years ago & we aren't priority members or frequent fliers or anything.  It was horrible!  They even moved us to one of those little commuters where you have to walk out and up the stairs!  I was freaking out!!!!  Then they put us on the back row by the bathroom with seats that didn't recline.  Worst experience ever!!! 

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## rentayenta

Glad you were able to fix that snafu. I agree with you and I am a morning person. Leaving that early is no fun. For me, it makes the night before stressful. Now you can really relax on departure day.  I haven't flown with American for years but it sounds very similar to something United would do.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> It'll work!
> I know I'm really enjoying Ellen's TR!
> .





franandaj said:


> I didnt expect to have another substantial update this soon, but yesterday we had quite a challenge!  Something new with American is that they sent us an email last week telling us to choose our entrees for the trip.  I had lagged on doing this because Fran wouldnt sit down and give me an answer.  Yesterday I decided that we better make our choices.  So we picked our outbound flight choices.  I picked the cereal and yogurt Fran picked the quesadilla with eggs, pepper jack, and a corn and black bean salsa.
> 
> Then I clicked over to the return flight and we had the same choices.  WTH? We have a 1PM flight, why are they giving us breakfast choices?
> 
> So I click back to the American Airlines website and now our 1PM flight is departing at 9AM!
> 
> We are NOT early risers and getting on a 6AM Magical Express bus is not my idea of the end to an ideal vacation.  Luckily it all worked out.  I called American Airlines and they were able to get us on the 5PM non-stop to LAX with no additional charges.  The funny thing was we had a choice of Filet of Beef or Four Cheese Ravioli.  Both of us told the agent we wanted the *Ravioli, but when I logged back into the website, she had selected the beef for us!   *
> 
> I changed our entrees on the website and then called Member Services to change the plane flight.  They also confirmed that I would be able to use DME to get back to the resort when I returned the rental car earlier in the week while we are staying at Kidani.  I always like to get multiple opinions on Disney processes since you never know if the CM you are talking to has the right information.
> 
> I figure if two out of three confirm it youre OK.  The one yesterday said they would send me tags for my returning the car trip.  Well see, but at least we have the airfare sorted out.  And that means we get an extra ½ day to have lunch at one of the resorts or something like that.



OMG, the bold made me laugh out loud Alison!  

Good to hear you got all of that taken care of - as in noticed the error.  

And isn't Ellen's TR exquisite - it's given me such joy to take in.  I was very late finding it  since I haven't been in the DVC area as much but now that I have......  I WANT TO GO!  

Also, Alison I've had my TR deleted.  It was just becoming depressing for me to try to package it as a fun TR.    To even look at it.  Just letting you know since you kept me company.  

Can't wait for this trip!


----------



## ACDSNY

Just what you need more beef!


----------



## PrincessInOz

WOW!  Did AA not notify you about the 1 pm flight home?  I think some of the Aussies mentioned that they had a similar issue with the 1 pm flight but I was under the impression that they had a notification email sent to them.  

In any case, glad you sorted it out and glad that you have a choice of meals to share.


----------



## Linda67

I'm in ........ Better late than never 

We spent a glorious week at RPH a couple of years ago and loved it

Cant' wait to hear all about your trip


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> You must have, with all the business travel you do, they don't have DVCs in all the places you go....



I meant at Disney.....


Oh I have spent many a night in a hotel room, travel for business is no longer fun... I fly out Sunday for St louis.  I will be gone all week.


----------



## Pinkocto

So they didn't tell you about the flight change     I'm glad you noticed!


----------



## athenna

I'm here, better late than never!
 Glad you're finally going


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> What a nightmare about the schedule change, but I am glad that you got it sorted.
> 
> Corinna



Yeah, it seems that they did this to me on a previous trip that I didn't take too....



TruBlu said:


> That is why we refuse to fly Delta!  They did that to us without telling us.  I only found out a few days before our trip & didn't have any options to change.  We lost our last day in the parks.
> 
> I'm happy you were able to correct it!!!!
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards



I'm sure glad that I caught it.  Leaving Disney at 6AM would be no fun!



dolphingirl47 said:


> That really surprises me. Whenever we fly Delta, we get an endless stream of notifications of schedule changes and it is usually only a couple of minutes. The biggest change that we had was less than 30 minutes.
> 
> Corinna



It is possible that they sent Fran an email when they changed it....she is the primary on this account since it is her flyer miles that we use.  That's a BIG change though.



TruBlu said:


> This was probably 4 years ago & we aren't priority members or frequent fliers or anything.  It was horrible!  They even moved us to one of those little commuters where you have to walk out and up the stairs!  I was freaking out!!!!  Then they put us on the back row by the bathroom with seats that didn't recline.  Worst experience ever!!!
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards



We are in the front row, which is not as bad, but close.  I've now made my decision as to which purse to bring on the plane.  I wasn't sure and was going to ask you all, but now I'm sure.  I'm putting the little one in a larger bag so that I only have two carry ons.  I'll have to leave my big daily purse at home and switch out all the important stuff prior to leaving so I can have the smaller one in my seat with me.  I won't have any "under the seat in front of me" storage.  



rentayenta said:


> Glad you were able to fix that snafu. I agree with you and I am a morning person. Leaving that early is no fun. For me, it makes the night before stressful. Now you can really relax on departure day.  I haven't flown with American for years but it sounds very similar to something United would do.



It's stressful enough just trying to get our luggage all packed up and ready to go.  Trying to do it at 5AM is just nuts!  We have our nice dinner for the night before we leave and I don't want that to be ruined.



lisaviolet said:


> OMG, the bold made me laugh out loud Alison!
> 
> Good to hear you got all of that taken care of - as in noticed the error.
> 
> And isn't Ellen's TR exquisite - it's given me such joy to take in.  I was very late finding it  since I haven't been in the DVC area as much but now that I have......  I WANT TO GO!
> 
> Also, Alison I've had my TR deleted.  It was just becoming depressing for me to try to package it as a fun TR.    To even look at it.  Just letting you know since you kept me company.
> 
> Can't wait for this trip!



I'm sorry your trip was such a nightmare.  I'm going to miss seeing your pictures, you have such a unique perspective on things.  I'm actually starting to get excited.  We have 10 days until we go!  Two weeks from today, we'll be taking the night vision safari!



ACDSNY said:


> Just what you need more beef!



I know!   We'll be eating beef at least every other day on this trip, the last thing I will want is airplane beef.  



PrincessInOz said:


> WOW!  Did AA not notify you about the 1 pm flight home?  I think some of the Aussies mentioned that they had a similar issue with the 1 pm flight but I was under the impression that they had a notification email sent to them.
> 
> In any case, glad you sorted it out and glad that you have a choice of meals to share.



I think we had this same discussion for the trip I was going to take last May.  You mentioned that you have used that same flight too.  Like I said, maybe Fran got the email and missed it, but she said that she sends everything she gets to me and that she got nothing.  



Linda67 said:


> I'm in ........ Better late than never
> 
> We spent a glorious week at RPH a couple of years ago and loved it
> 
> Cant' wait to hear all about your trip



I'm glad that you made it over here!  I can't wait to start living my trip!



dgbg100106 said:


> I meant at Disney.....
> 
> 
> Oh I have spent many a night in a hotel room, travel for business is no longer fun... I fly out Sunday for St louis.  I will be gone all week.



   We have hardly stayed in any hotel rooms since buying DVC, so each time I do, it's a shock.  Normally I try to book places that have a microwave and fridge so it's like a studio still.  I hope you have a fun time in St. Louis (though I know it's hard when you are working all day).  Good luck and stay sane!



Pinkocto said:


> So they didn't tell you about the flight change     I'm glad you noticed!



I know.  Really, I would have been freaking out if I hadn't caught it before we left!



athenna said:


> I'm here, better late than never!
> Glad you're finally going



Hey, I'm glad you made it over here Jen!  Your trip is coming up soon too!


----------



## franandaj

Our next resort will be Kidani Village.  I cant wait to get back here.  We stayed in January 2010 and sort of enjoyed every minute.  Well I pretty much did, Fran was in severe pain, and on our last day one of the tenants bathrooms burst into a huge water explosion much like World of Color that cost us over $15K beyond the amount that insurance covered.  It was sort of a nightmare that began on our last day of the vacay.  It was so much fun finding a company to come in and begin drying out the carpets from 3,000 miles away! NOT. I hope that this time, we can just enjoy our stay at Kidani.  We have a one bedroom Villa reserved.  The last time we had a two bedroom, but I believe that the only difference will be the lack of a second bedroom, so here are some pics from the last time I was there.
























































I hope that our view is as good.  I think I better give MS a call and put in a request for a low floor.  I forgot about that.  Otherwise, I dont think we really care where we are.



Since everyone is so on about the Prime Rib, here are some photos of the Prime Rib that I made for Christmas Dinner and the method I plan to use to prepare it in our villa.
















I will probably just make baked potatoes instead of the roasted reds, and will not be making the mushrooms to accompany on this trip (although on the trip with my Mom & Dad, we did prepare the mushrooms).






Here is a previous Christmas Prime Rib






I dont have any shots of Previously made Beef Stroganoff, but I could probably post another 10-20 pictures of Prime Ribs, but I think you all get the idea!


----------



## TruBlu

Now I'm starving, and I have no beef in the house.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Thankfully, I had some breakfast before I wandered in here.  But no meat was served with my breakfast!!!!


That room looks great at AKV.  Someday.....I'd like to stay there.


----------



## TruBlu

PrincessInOz said:


> That room looks great at AKV.  Someday.....I'd like to stay there.


Me too!  That shower looks heavenly.


----------



## PrincessInOz

TruBlu said:


> Me too!  That shower looks heavenly.



  Yes.  But I'm not sharing the shower with any of the animals!


----------



## TruBlu

PrincessInOz said:
			
		

> Yes.  But I'm not sharing the shower with any of the animals!



I'd have to share with my children.  They qualify as animals.  

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DisneyFirefly

I'm late, but I'm here!


----------



## eandesmom

Even worse than leaving Disney at 3am on DME for a 6am flight is the fact that it destroys the ability to make the time change back home.  Did it once.  NEVER EVER again.

I can't believe they changed your flights like that with no email, nothing.  Crazy!  It seems to me one of my tracking aps (I think TripIt maybe) will update if the flight data changes.  So glad you caught it.

That prime rib looks lovely.  Yes, the only difference at Kidani would be no 2nd bed/bath.  Love the rooms there!


----------



## rentayenta

Love the cute Mickey S&P grinders. And the rare meat. Yum!  And the Opus One. Nice. 


Kidani is my favorite DVC resort so far with the THV coming in at a very close second. Its so tranquil and beautiful. Here's hoping that real life and the issues it can bring stay totally away on your vacation.


----------



## franandaj

TruBlu said:


> Now I'm starving, and I have no beef in the house.



I'm sorry, I hope you found something suitable to eat!



PrincessInOz said:


> Thankfully, I had some breakfast before I wandered in here.  But no meat was served with my breakfast!!!!
> 
> 
> That room looks great at AKV.  Someday.....I'd like to stay there.



You're smart!  You really should, once you decide to vacation out of commando mode, it's definitely a place where you need to plan on chilling in your room.  

I remember our first time staying there when it had just opened and Jambo House still wasn't finished.  The first morning we woke up we were mesmerized by the animals.  All our plans went out the window, I went down to the Mara and grabbed us a bunch of plates of food from the cooler (along with coffee, etc) and we just sat on the balcony watching.

They were trying to film a TV commercial and there was a truck on the savannah stocked with "giraffe food" (branches).  The animal care people were putting them in the trees to get "authentic shots", but the giraffe kept eating them out of the back of the truck because it was easier.  It was hilarious!



TruBlu said:


> Me too!  That shower looks heavenly.



It is!  And there is even a bench so you can just sit and let the water fall on you!  



DisneyFirefly said:


> I'm late, but I'm here!



Glad you made it here!  I hope you get to go back to Disney soon!



eandesmom said:


> Even worse than leaving Disney at 3am on DME for a 6am flight is the fact that it destroys the ability to make the time change back home.  Did it once.  NEVER EVER again.
> 
> I can't believe they changed your flights like that with no email, nothing.  Crazy!  It seems to me one of my tracking aps (I think TripIt maybe) will update if the flight data changes.  So glad you caught it.
> 
> That prime rib looks lovely.  Yes, the only difference at Kidani would be no 2nd bed/bath.  Love the rooms there!



  That's awful!  And I can see how that would totally throw you off.  We get in at 7PM I think and that will work out fine.  We will be totally exhausted when we get home, pick up take out on the way back or even just drive through.  By the time we get home, make peace with our cats and get to bed it will be our normal bed time.  Luckily we will be on East Coast time so the morning appointment with the Wound Doctor won't hit us as hard as it normally does.  We'll be right back in our normal schedule.

Thanks on the Prime Rib.    It took me a while to perfect my cooking technique.  I realized today that I need to pack my instant read thermometer or I will be lost!



rentayenta said:


> Love the cute Mickey S&P grinders. And the rare meat. Yum!  And the Opus One. Nice.
> 
> 
> Kidani is my favorite DVC resort so far with the THV coming in at a very close second. Its so tranquil and beautiful. Here's hoping that real life and the issues it can bring stay totally away on your vacation.



I love those grinders too!  I have a Pepper one in my OL because I like them so much!  Yes on the rare meat!  I was wondering if anyone would notice the wine bottles....    We break out all the big guns at the holidays with my parents, there aren't too many other occasions where we have people who will appreciate them.  I'm certainly not going to open a bottle like that for just me at home on a random evening!  Perhaps on a trip when you and Michael visit we can bring the wine and enjoy an adult meal say at Steakhouse 55 with a bottle from our cellar!


----------



## dgbg100106

Well.here's hoping no problems while on vacation, we really none while you are around either...

Dinner looked amazing.


----------



## podsnel

Here to play catch up- fingers are crossed for both you two and the prime rib's arrival to Orlando!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I love those grinders too!  I have a Pepper one in my OL because I like them so much!  Yes on the rare meat!  I was wondering if anyone would notice the wine bottles....    We break out all the big guns at the holidays with my parents, there aren't too many other occasions where we have people who will appreciate them.  I'm certainly not going to open a bottle like that for just me at home on a random evening!  Perhaps on a trip when you and Michael visit we can bring the wine and enjoy an adult meal say at Steakhouse 55 with a bottle from our cellar!





Sort of hard _not_ to notice a bottle of 2000 Opus One  Opus One, forget the year, was the first bottle of wine Michael and I shared as a couple. 


That would be fabulous. Dinner, nice wine, good friends, rare meat.....perfection.  Do you parents enjoy wine too? 


That OL must be nice to have. You can leave all of the fun/practical things and not having to worry about packing them over and over. I'd for sure have a crock pot in mine. What do you keep in there?


----------



## kikiq

I'm in.  And YOU ARE GOING!  Sending you and Fran all kinds of positive vibes!

Loved your other reports.  Plus we need another dose of WDW TR, since I don't know that a WDW trip is in the works for us this year.  DH is very disappointed.  Too many other things happening...although my niece will be there this summer for her college program.  

AND now I'm inspired to pack my suitcase with food on our trip to Aulani.  We leave in 4 days and your frozen prime rib is true genius.  Can I do this?  Write sub plans for 3 days and freeze and pack food in 4 days?


----------



## TruBlu

You inspired me Alison!  I'm packing an extra suitcase filled with bottled water and snacks!!!  That's as close as I'll ever get to being a "cook the food" person!  

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> Here is a previous Christmas Prime Rib
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I could probably post another 10-20 pictures of Prime Ribs



On the bold - 

Don't tease us Alison!  

As for the beef shot - totally mesmerizing since it totally reminds me of a black hairstyle called  - Chini Bump(China - but said the other way by Jamaicans - insert sigh ) 

I should go get a pic just to show you I'm not crazy to compare your Christmas Prime Rib to a hairstyle.  

CAN. NOT. WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   For the trip not for the comparison.  Insert wink.


----------



## lisaviolet

lisaviolet said:


> On the bold -
> 
> Don't tease us Alison!
> 
> As for the beef shot - totally mesmerizing since it totally reminds me of a black hairstyle called  - Chinie (China/Chinese) Bump.
> 
> I should go get a pic just to show you I'm not crazy to compare your Christmas Prime Rib to a hairstyle.
> 
> CAN. NOT. WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



NO!!!!!!!!!!!  That's not the picture  but I'm just going to leave it for below.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> ]



THIS ONE!


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> Well.here's hoping no problems while on vacation, we really none while you are around either...
> 
> Dinner looked amazing.



Thanks!  The less problems the better!  I'm glad you liked the look of dinner.



podsnel said:


> Here to play catch up- fingers are crossed for both you two and the prime rib's arrival to Orlando!



I'm glad that you made it over here.  We should have no problems on the Prime Rib.  I really need to get working on packing the rest of the stuff now!



rentayenta said:


> Sort of hard _not_ to notice a bottle of 2000 Opus One  Opus One, forget the year, was the first bottle of wine Michael and I shared as a couple.
> 
> 
> That would be fabulous. Dinner, nice wine, good friends, rare meat.....perfection.  Do you parents enjoy wine too?
> 
> 
> That OL must be nice to have. You can leave all of the fun/practical things and not having to worry about packing them over and over. I'd for sure have a crock pot in mine. What do you keep in there?



That's a nice first bottle of wine!   

My parents got me into wine.  They have been in a wine tasting group ever since we moved to California. 

We keep some large practical stuff in the OL, a special pillow for me, some other HA devices for Fran.  Then we have stuff like ziploc baggies, laundry soap pods, bounce, shampoo, conditioner, a butter dish, measuring cups, pepper grinder, kosher salt, paper plates, a bunch of other stuff.



kikiq said:


> I'm in.  And YOU ARE GOING!  Sending you and Fran all kinds of positive vibes!
> 
> Loved your other reports.  Plus we need another dose of WDW TR, since I don't know that a WDW trip is in the works for us this year.  DH is very disappointed.  Too many other things happening...although my niece will be there this summer for her college program.
> 
> AND now I'm inspired to pack my suitcase with food on our trip to Aulani.  We leave in 4 days and your frozen prime rib is true genius.  Can I do this?  Write sub plans for 3 days and freeze and pack food in 4 days?



Thanks!  How fun! A trip to Aulani!  I would totally pack something in the suitcase if you're going directly to Aulani.  Prices in Hawaii are sky high!  Stater Bros. has Ribeyes on sale for $4.99/lb this week!



TruBlu said:


> You inspired me Alison!  I'm packing an extra suitcase filled with bottled water and snacks!!!  That's as close as I'll ever get to being a "cook the food" person!
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards



It makes sense.  That way you don't have to pay insane amounts for snacks from the Mara or the gift shop.


----------



## lisaviolet

*not my picture 

Yes it's late.  And yes my brain needs sleep.  

But this is where it went "hey that post roast looks like a hairstyle!     Jean doesn't think one looks like the other!  Oh well. (EDIT: Jean thinks the roast looks like when one *starts* growing their hair rasta.  Which I'm sure you're doing for your vacation, eh Alison? Laughing. )

 I should stop posting NOW.


----------



## franandaj

lisaviolet said:


> *not my picture
> 
> Yes it's late.  And yes my brain needs sleep.
> 
> But this is where it went "hey that post roast looks like a hairstyle!     Jean doesn't think one looks like the other!  Oh well. (EDIT: Jean thinks the roast looks like when one *starts* growing their hair rasta.  Which I'm sure you're doing for your vacation, eh Alison? Laughing. )
> 
> I should stop posting NOW.



In a strange and perverse way I can see the comparison!   

Now I see your edit, no I will NOT be going Rasta on my vacation, we have a family living down the alley from us who have huge long nasty dreds and they even have their kids who are under seven years old growing their hair like that.  Not my style....but to each his/her own.

And yes, you should stop posting now!


----------



## kaoden39

Hi! I am late to the party but lately that has been my norm. 


That prime rib looks amazing! It made my mouth water.


----------



## rentayenta

The meat, the rasta hair.... The shots of Jameson, yes shots, aren't hurting any!


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> In a strange and perverse way I can see the comparison!
> 
> Now I see your edit, no I will NOT be going Rasta on my vacation, we have a family living down the alley from us who have huge long nasty dreds and they even have their kids who are under seven years old growing their hair like that.  Not my style....but to each his/her own.
> 
> And yes, you should stop posting now!



I've had some sleep so crazy has been put to bed!  

 Rasta can be beautiful Alison.  Your use of the word HUGE means it isn't.  Rasta must be groomed.  Jean's SIL has it down her back and it's gorgeous.  So much so that you can't tell if it's rasta or simple twists.  It takes a couple of hours of grooming.  

China bump was just a way of keeping hair neat and then it snuck outside.    I suppose simple braids were the same once upon a time. 

 A la older black women would think it's totally inappropriate to wear China bump outside the house.  

Yes this is definitely a PTR!


----------



## rentayenta

lisaviolet said:
			
		

> I've had some sleep so crazy has been put to bed!
> 
> Rasta can be beautiful Alison.  Your use of the word HUGE means it isn't.  Rasta must be groomed.  Jean's SIL has it down her back and it's gorgeous.  So much so that you can't tell if it's rasta or simple twists.  It takes a couple of hours of grooming.
> 
> China bump was just a way of keeping hair neat and then it snuck outside.    I suppose simple braids were the same once upon a time.
> 
> A la older black women would think it's totally inappropriate to wear China bump outside the house.
> 
> Yes this is definitely a PTR!



Rasta hair is gorgeous, like art.


----------



## franandaj

kaoden39 said:


> Hi! I am late to the party but lately that has been my norm.
> 
> 
> That prime rib looks amazing! It made my mouth water.



Welcome!    Glad that you made it over here!



rentayenta said:


> The meat, the rasta hair.... The shots of Jameson, yes shots, aren't hurting any!



I read this today and thought....who brought the Jameson shots?      But you didn't share.  



   



lisaviolet said:


> I've had some sleep so crazy has been put to bed!
> 
> Rasta can be beautiful Alison.  Your use of the word HUGE means it isn't.  Rasta must be groomed.  Jean's SIL has it down her back and it's gorgeous.  So much so that you can't tell if it's rasta or simple twists.  It takes a couple of hours of grooming.
> 
> China bump was just a way of keeping hair neat and then it snuck outside.    I suppose simple braids were the same once upon a time.
> 
> A la older black women would think it's totally inappropriate to wear China bump outside the house.
> 
> Yes this is definitely a PTR!





rentayenta said:


> Rasta hair is gorgeous, like art.



OK, I guess I have never seen Rasta hair.  The neighbor just has hair down to his butt that has probably never been combed and it looks like a small family of rodents could be living in there.  It is NOT what one would call art.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I read this today and thought....who brought the Jameson shots?      But you didn't share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I guess I have never seen Rasta hair.  The neighbor just has hair down to his butt that has probably never been combed and it looks like a small family of rodents could be living in there.  It is NOT what one would call art.





Went out with some friends last night. Who knew that Jameson not only warns the belly but the soul?  It's been a while since I've had a little hangover. But considering this is Day 13/16 of solo parenting, I'm entitled to it.  Its all about football, pizza, wings, and real Coca Cola today. No cleaning, no nothing. 

I am actually starting an update for my report. 

You're thinking of gnarly dirty dreadlocks where small mammals may live. Not art but I still think they're kinda cool. ​


----------



## Leshaface

Um, are you kidding me with that Prime Rib?!  INSANE!!!  That looks delicious!  Where do you buy your prime rib at?  I remember a while back you had found some great deals on prime rib so you bought a few of them.  I don't think i've ever found one under $50


----------



## franandaj

Single Digits to Kidani today!    



     

*Now this has nothing to do with my trip to WDW, 
but today we booked our activities for our cruise in April!*
The first day at sea we have Palo Brunch
On Grand Cayman we are doing a Sea Trek Helmet Dive
Palo for Dinner that night
In Cozumel we are doing a tour of Mayan Ruins, a Tequilera, and scenic tour.
For those who followed our other cruise, there is shopping too.   
Pam, you were right, I have to wait until we get on the ship to book our last day at sea Palo Brunch. ​


----------



## Leshaface

Yay for single digits!  Doing the dance with you

You have some great excursions planned. I'm looking forward to hearing about your day touring the ruins and the tequilera   When DH and I were looking to do that cruise, we wanted to do the ruins. I didn't think there would be enough time to do anything else but the ruins itself.  Is this all one tour or is it three separate tours that you're doing?


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Went out with some friends last night. Who knew that Jameson not only warns the belly but the soul?  It's been a while since I've had a little hangover. But considering this is Day 13/16 of solo parenting, I'm entitled to it.  Its all about football, pizza, wings, and real Coca Cola today. No cleaning, no nothing.
> 
> I am actually starting an update for my report.
> 
> You're thinking of gnarly dirty dreadlocks where small mammals may live. Not art but I still think they're kinda cool. ​



We are supposed to be returning stuff to Walmart, grocery shopping and all sorts of stuff.  Instead we are booking excursions and I'm working on TRs!   



Leshaface said:


> Um, are you kidding me with that Prime Rib?!  INSANE!!!  That looks delicious!  Where do you buy your prime rib at?  I remember a while back you had found some great deals on prime rib so you bought a few of them.  I don't think i've ever found one under $50



We get our Prime Rib every Christmas when the supermarkets down here have big sales on them.  This year Ralph's, Stater Bros and Vons all had them for around $4.99/lb.  Normally priced at like $12.99-14.99.  We get ones that cost about $20-25.  I'll cut a few in half so that they are really a giant steak, but instead of searing them on a grill, I cook them in a roasting rack and it's a perfect big dinner for two.  If I make the two bone roast (like we're bringing to WDW), we can get 3-4 meals out of it for the $25.

That's why we stock up when the price is right, otherwise we would be paying $50 for them!!  That's why it's worth chucking it in my suitcase, between the three meals I'm sure we'll get and a fourth that will probably work out in the end, that's $6 a meal (plus the sides and stuff) for two people!


----------



## Pinkocto

Single digit dance!!!

  

Your cruise plans sound great! There are so many shops at Cozumel you could almost spend the whole day looking through all of them. The salespeople were incredibly pushy in some places. There was this one sculpture store where I wanted so many things.


----------



## franandaj

Leshaface said:


> Yay for single digits!  Doing the dance with you
> 
> You have some great excursions planned. I'm looking forward to hearing about your day touring the ruins and the tequilera   When DH and I were looking to do that cruise, we wanted to do the ruins. I didn't think there would be enough time to do anything else but the ruins itself.  Is this all one tour or is it three separate tours that you're doing?



It's one excursion, we meet at 10:15AM, get on a bus, go to the ruins (about 30 min), we get about 45 minutes there, the tequilera is about 15 min away and it's about half an hour there.  Then we take a scenic drive to an overlook, probably stop and get out, then they take us to the middle of town to shop for a little less than an hour.  Then it's back to the boat by 2:15.  We leave port at 3:30 so it should be fun!


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> Single digit dance!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your cruise plans sound great! There are so many shops at Cozumel you could almost spend the whole day looking through all of them. The salespeople were incredibly pushy in some places. There was this one sculpture store where I wanted so many things.



Just what we need a place where they encourage you to shop!   

Actually nothing turns her off faster from shopping than a pushy cashier.  I don't know what they sell in Cozumel, so not sure what we would be buying!


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Just what we need a place where they encourage you to shop!
> 
> Actually nothing turns her off faster from shopping than a pushy cashier.  I don't know what they sell in Cozumel, so not sure what we would be buying!



Lots of jewelry shops, the regular touristy knickknacks, art, clothes, authentic Mexican crafts. There's a long strip of stores right in front of where the ship docks. I agree with Fran, I leave as fast as possible when they start being pushy.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Only 9 days to go!         

Silver jewellery is beautiful in that part of Mexico!  As is linen.   Happy shopping!


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


> We get our Prime Rib every Christmas when the supermarkets down here have big sales on them.  This year Ralph's, Stater Bros and Vons all had them for around $4.99/lb.  Normally priced at like $12.99-14.99.  We get ones that cost about $20-25.  I'll cut a few in half so that they are really a giant steak, but instead of searing them on a grill, I cook them in a roasting rack and it's a perfect big dinner for two.  If I make the two bone roast (like we're bringing to WDW), we can get 3-4 meals out of it for the $25.
> 
> That's why we stock up when the price is right, otherwise we would be paying $50 for them!!  That's why it's worth chucking it in my suitcase, between the three meals I'm sure we'll get and a fourth that will probably work out in the end, that's $6 a meal (plus the sides and stuff) for two people!



Maybe that was my problem.  I was looking during Spring/Summer.  Probably not the best time to be looking for Prime Rib so i'll keep this in mind for this Christmas.



franandaj said:


> It's one excursion, we meet at 10:15AM, get on a bus, go to the ruins (about 30 min), we get about 45 minutes there, the tequilera is about 15 min away and it's about half an hour there.  Then we take a scenic drive to an overlook, probably stop and get out, then they take us to the middle of town to shop for a little less than an hour.  Then it's back to the boat by 2:15.  We leave port at 3:30 so it should be fun!



Oh wow that sounds like so much fun.  Is Fran doing this excursion also?


----------



## dgbg100106

rentayenta said:


> Went out with some friends last night. Who knew that Jameson not only warns the belly but the soul?  It's been a while since I've had a little hangover. But considering this is Day 13/16 of solo parenting, I'm entitled to it.  Its all about football, pizza, wings, and real Coca Cola today. No cleaning, no nothing.
> 
> I am actually starting an update for my report.
> 
> You're thinking of gnarly dirty dreadlocks where small mammals may live. Not art but I still think they're kinda cool. ​



I like to drink Jameson 18 year limited reserve.


----------



## dgbg100106

Single digit dance.... Whoop!

4.99 a pound is amazing.


----------



## rentayenta

dgbg100106 said:


> I like to drink Jameson 18 year limited reserve.




I don't know that I had ever had Jameson before but it was nice. 





franandaj said:


> Single Digits to Kidani today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now this has nothing to do with my trip to WDW,
> but today we booked our activities for our cruise in April!*
> The first day at sea we have Palo Brunch
> On Grand Cayman we are doing a Sea Trek Helmet Dive
> Palo for Dinner that night
> In Cozumel we are doing a tour of Mayan Ruins, a Tequilera, and scenic tour.
> For those who followed our other cruise, there is shopping too.
> Pam, you were right, I have to wait until we get on the ship to book our last day at sea Palo Brunch. ​




 Single digit dance!  So very exciting. 

What cruise is this called? Disney is still doing Cozumel? Your plans look fantastic. What's the Sea Trek Helmet Dive? I need links girl.  And I can't believe you ladies are shopping.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:
			
		

> Love the cute Mickey S&P grinders. And the rare meat. Yum!  And the Opus One. Nice.
> 
> Kidani is my favorite DVC resort so far with the THV coming in at a very close second. Its so tranquil and beautiful. Here's hoping that real life and the issues it can bring stay totally away on your vacation.



Pretty funny, I didn't notice the opus which I normally would have but seeing the garlic studded roast made me realize I hadn't  written down the method I used this year on Christmas for our prime rib and it became a frantic effort to find what I did so I'd have it for next year! While I love all the cooking aps I have on my phone it can definitely cause me to forget what I did if its not printed and in my binder.


----------



## lulubelle

Alison, I hope you and Fran have a fabulous time on the trip, you really deserve it.    The plans sound wonderful so far.  Question - are you bringing some horseradish for that fine looking hunk of prime rib?  

ETA:  Just saw the pics on an earlier page of your beautiful prime rib.


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> Single Digits to Kidani today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now this has nothing to do with my trip to WDW,
> but today we booked our activities for our cruise in April!*
> The first day at sea we have Palo Brunch
> On Grand Cayman we are doing a Sea Trek Helmet Dive
> Palo for Dinner that night
> In Cozumel we are doing a tour of Mayan Ruins, a Tequilera, and scenic tour.
> For those who followed our other cruise, there is shopping too.
> Pam, you were right, I have to wait until we get on the ship to book our last day at sea Palo Brunch. ​



Yay on the Single Digit Dance and on getting your activities booked for the cruise.

Corinna


----------



## Leshaface

dgbg100106 said:


> I like to drink Jameson 18 year limited reserve.



Oh my goodness, this just brought up an awful memory! I'm pretty sure it wasn't the reserve but the regular stuff...

We were celebrating the San Francisco Giants World Championship win in SF at  a bar after the parade, where this guy was clearly too happy (I mean, everyone in the city was 'happy' so it wasn't too unusual) but he and DH got to talking and ended up buying us some shots of Jameson.  I had already had a few beers at this point so I was willing to try anything.  Oh my it was pretty tasty.  Well, 1 led to 3, and to make this story short, we ended up on the metro on the complete other side of the city from where we needed to be.   Just had to tell my first story with Jameson. 

I bet the reserve tastes delicious!


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> Lots of jewelry shops, the regular touristy knickknacks, art, clothes, authentic Mexican crafts. There's a long strip of stores right in front of where the ship docks. I agree with Fran, I leave as fast as possible when they start being pushy.



That sounds fun!  I'm glad we'll only have an hour or so!



PrincessInOz said:


> Only 9 days to go!
> 
> Silver jewellery is beautiful in that part of Mexico!  As is linen.   Happy shopping!



Hopefully I won't be too tempted.  But then you never know!  



Leshaface said:


> Maybe that was my problem.  I was looking during Spring/Summer.  Probably not the best time to be looking for Prime Rib so i'll keep this in mind for this Christmas.
> 
> Oh wow that sounds like so much fun.  Is Fran doing this excursion also?



Normally it is outrageously priced.   That's why we stock up when the prices are good.

Fran and I both booked both excursions.  Hopefully it will work out!



dgbg100106 said:


> Single digit dance.... Whoop!
> 
> 4.99 a pound is amazing.



I know!  That's why we tend to stock up!



rentayenta said:


> Single digit dance!  So very exciting.
> 
> What cruise is this called? Disney is still doing Cozumel? Your plans look fantastic. What's the Sea Trek Helmet Dive? I need links girl.  And I can't believe you ladies are shopping.



I know!  Not only Single Digit Dance but a week from tonight we will be in our room at RPH hopefully starting to drift off to sleep, with a nice dinner and ready to spring up and hit Harry Potter Land for our second day in a row!

OK, the Cruise....

It is a 6 night Western Caribbean Cruise.  Here is a map, but pretend you don't see the stop in Costa Maya because we don't go there only Grand Cayman and Cozumel.  There are three days at sea, and two port days.  






This is the Sea Trek website.  We wanted to do the Snuba, but when we clicked on the link to book the excursion, it wasnt offered which leads me to believe that the Snuba part had already sold out.

http://www.seatrekcayman.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1&Itemid=15



eandesmom said:


> Pretty funny, I didn't notice the opus which I normally would have but seeing the garlic studded roast made me realize I hadn't  written down the method I used this year on Christmas for our prime rib and it became a frantic effort to find what I did so I'd have it for next year! While I love all the cooking aps I have on my phone it can definitely cause me to forget what I did if its not printed and in my binder.



Ive tried three or four different methods over the years and like this one best.  I tried a salt and pepper crusted technique one year that I saw on Tyler Florences show, but it was really time consuming and not all that fantastic, so Im back to this method.



lulubelle said:


> Alison, I hope you and Fran have a fabulous time on the trip, you really deserve it.    The plans sound wonderful so far.  Question - are you bringing some horseradish for that fine looking hunk of prime rib?
> 
> ETA:  Just saw the pics on an earlier page of your beautiful prime rib.



Definitely going to have horseradish, but debating whether to buy it there or just put a glob of it in a baggie and let it sit next to the prime rib to stay refrigerated.




dolphingirl47 said:


> Yay on the Single Digit Dance and on getting your activities booked for the cruise.
> 
> Corinna



I was really happy because Fran took a genuine interest in what we were going to do.  I hope the ruins tour isn't too much, the website says it is a total of one mile walking.  We'll have to start taking walks so she will be up to it.  The funny thing is she was looking at all the "Active" excursions.  I was thinking of the Tequila and Tacos tasting!



Leshaface said:


> Oh my goodness, this just brought up an awful memory! I'm pretty sure it wasn't the reserve but the regular stuff...
> 
> We were celebrating the San Francisco Giants World Championship win in SF at  a bar after the parade, where this guy was clearly too happy (I mean, everyone in the city was 'happy' so it wasn't too unusual) but he and DH got to talking and ended up buying us some shots of Jameson.  I had already had a few beers at this point so I was willing to try anything.  Oh my it was pretty tasty.  Well, 1 led to 3, and to make this story short, we ended up on the metro on the complete other side of the city from where we needed to be.   Just had to tell my first story with Jameson.
> 
> I bet the reserve tastes delicious!



Oh my God!  I can't believe first off you took a bus after that many drinks and that you were on the other side of town!


----------



## Leshaface

Oops!  I meant the BART.  I know you used to live up there so you'll be familiar with this. We parked in West Dublin/Pleasanton station and we ended up as far as Walnut Creek!   It took us forever to get back!


----------



## franandaj

Here I was picturing you winding up in the Tenderloin!  You didn't end up in the wrong *part *of town, you were in the *wrong town *altogether!  

You and your DH need to be careful, first you miss your reservation at Yachtsman and then you end up on the wrong BART station!


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


> Here I was picturing you winding up in the Tenderloin!  You didn't end up in the wrong *part *of town, you were in the *wrong town *altogether!
> 
> You and your DH need to be careful, first you miss your reservation at Yachtsman and then you end up on the wrong BART station!



Pfftt haha when you put both of those situations in the same sentence, we look like an utter mess!


----------



## eandesmom

franandaj said:
			
		

> I&#146;ve tried three or four different methods over the years and like this one best.  I tried a salt and pepper crusted technique one year that I saw on Tyler Florence&#146;s show, but it was really time consuming and not all that fantastic, so I&#146;m back to this method.
> 
> !



My precious effort was just ok. This time I  did a combination of a Bobby Flay seasoning (slits in the meat and stuff the garlic right in) with salt and pepper but then went for the cook on high for a short amount of time and let rest in the unopened oven for 2 hours versus the lower heat for a longer time that his called for, and then used his Au jus recipe. So good! And easy  

Your studded garlic made me paranoid I hadn't saved my notes.  So nice when you find something that works!


----------



## dgbg100106

Leshaface said:


> Oh my goodness, this just brought up an awful memory! I'm pretty sure it wasn't the reserve but the regular stuff...
> 
> We were celebrating the San Francisco Giants World Championship win in SF at  a bar after the parade, where this guy was clearly too happy (I mean, everyone in the city was 'happy' so it wasn't too unusual) but he and DH got to talking and ended up buying us some shots of Jameson.  I had already had a few beers at this point so I was willing to try anything.  Oh my it was pretty tasty.  Well, 1 led to 3, and to make this story short, we ended up on the metro on the complete other side of the city from where we needed to be.   Just had to tell my first story with Jameson.
> 
> I bet the reserve tastes delicious!



The Jameson reserve is amazing, it is so smooth, and slightly smoky.  Yummy, I could for some right now, but I am a bit from home...


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> I was really happy because Fran took a genuine interest in what we were going to do.  I hope the ruins tour isn't too much, the website says it is a total of one mile walking.  We'll have to start taking walks so she will be up to it.  The funny thing is she was looking at all the "Active" excursions.  I was thinking of the Tequila and Tacos tasting!



I can understand this. Graham is pretty much of the school "Let me know when and where I need to be." I picked out excursion that I thought we both would enjoy for our back to back cruise and emailed the descriptions to him. I seem to have hit the jackpot as he wants to do all of them. Still, it would be nice if we could do this together. Having said that, for our Hawaii cruise, it was him who suggested one of the excursions and that one was amazing.

As to your excursion in Cozumel, up to yesterday morning, I was not even aware that there are Mayan ruins in Cozumel. Then you posted that you had booked this excursion and then somebody whose trip report I am following did this excursion on her cruise and was writing about this.

Corinna


----------



## PrincessInOz

Leshaface said:


> Oops!  I meant the BART.  I know you used to live up there so you'll be familiar with this. We parked in West Dublin/Pleasanton station and we ended up as far as Walnut Creek!   It took us forever to get back!



   


I've been to Walnut Creek!  That's really funny!  (Sorry.....it was too funny for me to sit here and laugh quietly!!)


----------



## franandaj

Leshaface said:


> Pfftt haha when you put both of those situations in the same sentence, we look like an utter mess!



That will be funny to tell Calvin all about!  




























eandesmom said:


> My precious effort was just ok. This time I  did a combination of a Bobby Flay seasoning (slits in the meat and stuff the garlic right in) with salt and pepper but then went for the cook on high for a short amount of time and let rest in the unopened oven for 2 hours versus the lower heat for a longer time that his called for, and then used his Au jus recipe. So good! And easy
> 
> Your studded garlic made me paranoid I hadn't saved my notes.  So nice when you find something that works!



I've tried the stuffing the garlic in the meat and I found that the garlic flavor was not distributed evenly.  I like to cook mine for 1/2 an hour at 350-400, let it cool completely and then cook it at 200 for another hour or so.  Gets it nice and red throughout and not raw in the middle.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I can understand this. Graham is pretty much of the school "Let me know when and where I need to be." I picked out excursion that I thought we both would enjoy for our back to back cruise and emailed the descriptions to him. I seem to have hit the jackpot as he wants to do all of them. Still, it would be nice if we could do this together. Having said that, for our Hawaii cruise, it was him who suggested one of the excursions and that one was amazing.
> 
> As to your excursion in Cozumel, up to yesterday morning, I was not even aware that there are Mayan ruins in Cozumel. Then you posted that you had booked this excursion and then somebody whose trip report I am following did this excursion on her cruise and was writing about this.
> 
> Corinna



Can you point me in the direction of this report?  I would love to read about another Galveston cruise!



PrincessInOz said:


> I've been to Walnut Creek!  That's really funny!  (Sorry.....it was too funny for me to sit here and laugh quietly!!)



I've been there too....more than I would care to remember.


----------



## Leshaface

dgbg100106 said:


> The Jameson reserve is amazing, it is so smooth, and slightly smoky.  Yummy, I could for some right now, but I am a bit from home...



Mmm, that does sound amazing 



PrincessInOz said:


> I've been to Walnut Creek!  That's really funny!  (Sorry.....it was too funny for me to sit here and laugh quietly!!)



  At the time it wasn't funny, but now it's something i'll always remember and can laugh about now!



franandaj said:


> That will be funny to tell Calvin all about!



  Yes maybe when he's old enough...like 30


----------



## franandaj

So here's a mini update.  We weren't planning on doing this until we were at WalMart Sunday and found all kinds of stuff.  Normally we don't shop there very often, but Fran had some pants to return that she had bought online.  

I really like the frozen food section of this particular one as they have lots of quick meals for family style serving for when I am too busy or tired to cook.  To save time we had decided that since we were here and they have a produce section, I would just bring my grocery list along and we would get everything while we were there.

This caused us to walk down nearly every aisle of the grocery section.  Now Fran was hit hard by the Hostess fiasco.  Not twinkies, but she loved those little Donettes.  Often times when popping in the store she would ask me to grab a pack for an afternoon snack, and we would often split them.   Our local grocery store has no replacement product.  Well at WalMart they had "Little Debbie" donettes.  Plus they had glazed (my favorite!) So we started stocking up.  Then I saw the Honey Buns, she found cookies, then pop tarts....well you know how that ends up going.  

Pretty soon we had more than a suitcase worth of stuff.  I was planning on stuffing some wine into my suitcase, and with all the groceries we ended up buying, I decided just to ship them to Kidani.  So here is the package that shipped out yesterday.


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

Oh my that's a fun box of treats! What are those Skinny Cow chocolate things?  I don't think we can get them here.  I think I might want them! We Love grocery shopping in America so we can try all the stuff we don't get Canada for some reason.


----------



## Linda67

Ha! This update was like a different language to my little English brain 

I haven't heard of half the snacks you mentioned but I'm sure they are all yummy!


----------



## Leshaface

Alison, if you don't mind me asking, how much did you end up paying for shipping?  I've never had to ship anything bigger than a calendar before so I have no idea how this works.  

I was thinking about shipping things to Kidani on this last trip, but thought it may be too much of a hassle (and too expensive) so I just resorted to buying from Walmart and having them ship things to Kidani.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Ship those snacks to me.....you don't need them at Kidani.  


YUM!  Looks like you're going to have a great time snacking at WDW.


----------



## lisaviolet

It's getting SO close!!!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> Can you point me in the direction of this report?  I would love to read about another Galveston cruise!



Sure, here you go:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3002322

Corinna


----------



## rentayenta

A girl after my own heart. Nothing like a full pantry even on vacation.


----------



## dgbg100106

MomToPrincePhillip said:


> Oh my that's a fun box of treats! What are those Skinny Cow chocolate things?  I don't think we can get them here.  I think I might want them! We Love grocery shopping in America so we can try all the stuff we don't get Canada for some reason.



I was wondering why there was skinny cow stuff in the box anyway, I am surprised the other items did not kick them out...


----------



## franandaj

MomToPrincePhillip said:


> Oh my that's a fun box of treats! What are those Skinny Cow chocolate things?  I don't think we can get them here.  I think I might want them! We Love grocery shopping in America so we can try all the stuff we don't get Canada for some reason.



Skinny Cow is a diet brand that we have in the states, their stuff is pretty good, they have ice cream, other treats and stuff, sorry you don't have them in Canada



Linda67 said:


> Ha! This update was like a different language to my little English brain
> 
> I haven't heard of half the snacks you mentioned but I'm sure they are all yummy!



Wow! Not even the whole Hostess thing?  I know PIO down Under hadn't had some hostess stuff.  They were the American mainstay for bakery items for years.  I'm sure you must have heard of Twinkies.  That was their big thing.  The others I can understand why you wouldn't know them.



Leshaface said:


> Alison, if you don't mind me asking, how much did you end up paying for shipping?  I've never had to ship anything bigger than a calendar before so I have no idea how this works.
> 
> I was thinking about shipping things to Kidani on this last trip, but thought it may be too much of a hassle (and too expensive) so I just resorted to buying from Walmart and having them ship things to Kidani.



Since our music business  was all about shipping we are wizards at that.  Not to mention that with our eBay sales we know about how to ship things from 1 500 lbs!  That box cost $23+ which is fine since the bottles of wine cost more than that each.  We have a Fed Ex account and have been using that to ship between here and Fl for years.  Back in 2007 we had battery problems and we shipped our dead  batteries back via Fed Ex and used the GF Business center to create labels.  It's always good to have USPS and FedEX or UPS online accounts so that you can ship things from anywhere!



PrincessInOz said:


> Ship those snacks to me.....you don't need them at Kidani.
> 
> 
> YUM!  Looks like you're going to have a great time snacking at WDW.



HA!  I will probably eat only few of the snacks....I will probably consume 110% of the wine!



lisaviolet said:


> It's getting SO close!!!!



I know!  Now I'm starting to really get excited!  This TR is doing its job!



dolphingirl47 said:


> Sure, here you go:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3002322
> 
> Corinna



Thanks!  



rentayenta said:


> A girl after my own heart. Nothing like a full pantry even on vacation.



Excatly!




dgbg100106 said:


> I was wondering why there was skinny cow stuff in the box anyway, I am surprised the other items did not kick them out...



   

The Skinny Cow stuff is good, you just have to eat twice as many!


----------



## franandaj

An Appetizer


Now I know you all are expecting a trip to WDW, but today we had a little side trip.  We are in the process of redesigning a house that used to belong to Frans FIL.  There are several design elements that we have found at Disneyland that we want to incorporate into the design process. We decided to meet our contractor out at Disneyland and show him the elements that we want in the new house.  He has an AP so we could all meet up there at no additional cost.

We met up at the Disneyana shop.






This is a cabinet that we would like in some format in our house.  We need display space for all our figurines, and this one is ideal.  We wanted to show him this.






Of course Fran couldnt resist shopping and bought this.  The reason?  I said that I really liked it and it was one of my favorite scenes from Tangled.     She said that since I wasnt objecting to her buying it and I liked it she was going to take it!    I do like it   That was one of my favorite scenes from the movie.






While she was using multiple gift cards for this purchase I couldnt resist taking some pictures.











The train station seems to be under construction, I couldnt resist this picture.






Our next spot to show the contractor was in DCA






So we headed over there






The feature we wanted to show him was in Off the Page






I had to hit the little girls room while they all headed there.  By the time I arrived they had already checked out the movable walls that Fran wants in our new house and I just had time to capture some of the figures that she was purchasing.  

She got this one modeled after John Lasseter and the Cars Series Title Emblem.






After that we just decided to walk around the park.  We headed from the Hollywood Backlot to Cars Land


























We saw the wait time (which was actually amazing!)


----------



## franandaj

And declining to wait and ride we decided to go take a look at the over looks for cars.  Fran was the one who noticed these hilarious signs which were designed to be California State Parks Informational Signs.














































As we were leaving the park we noticed that the poor grapevines were suffering terribly.
















We stopped to watch this show.











We decided to ride Soarin, and on our way I saw one of those Feral Cats that they say are on Youtube.  Fran tried to adopt it.











We Went on Soarin and then left the park for World of Disney..


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> Of course Fran couldnt resist shopping and bought this.  The reason?  I said that I really liked it and it was one of my favorite scenes from Tangled.     She said that since I wasnt objecting to her buying it and I liked it she was going to take it!    I do like it   That was one of my favorite scenes from the movie.



And at last I see the light
And it's like the sky is new


Alison!!  Congratulations.  That is my favourite scene from Tangled.  I love that song and it brings tears to my eyes every time.


Oh......and I am so jealous!! 45 minutes for standby???  I cannot wait for September this year.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> And at last I see the light
> And it's like the sky is new
> 
> 
> Alison!!  Congratulations.  That is my favourite scene from Tangled.  I love that song and it brings tears to my eyes every time.
> 
> 
> Oh......and I am so jealous!! 45 minutes for standby???  I cannot wait for September this year.



I know, It's my favotie scene too.  That's why I told her she could buy it.  I was almost crying just looking at it.  It's so beautiful and the concept behind it makes me cry.  It was so beautiful. Normally I don't have much of an opinion on the pictures that she wants to buy, but this one I loved!

Yeah and we didn't even ride, but I was amazed that it was so low.  Hopfully soon the waits will be back to reality and especially when you are back.  Plan to be in Anaheim on weekedays.  September is a low time.


----------



## Leshaface

OMG! That is my favorite scene from Tangled too! What a gorgeous photo.  Now i'm getting excited to see this new house and what you'll be doing with it


----------



## rentayenta

That is my favorite scene from Tangled. I can't wait to see progress and the finish product for the remodel. How fun to have some big Disney ideas incorporated. 

Looks like you had a great side trip!  

Fran trying to adopt the cat.  I can't tell you the amount of stray dogs I've fed in Mexico. It's a miracle I've never been bit.  

Joshua says he wants to do Disneyland or a Disney Cruise for his bar mitzvah gift.


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

franandaj said:


> Skinny Cow is a diet brand that we have in the states, their stuff is pretty good, they have ice cream, other treats and stuff, sorry you don't have them in Canada



We do have have some Skinny Cow brand items here like ice cream and we just got a few different types of chocolate bars, but those things in your package look very good and peanut buttery!!  I don't know why we don't get the variety that you do.


----------



## franandaj

Leshaface said:


> OMG! That is my favorite scene from Tangled too! What a gorgeous photo.  Now i'm getting excited to see this new house and what you'll be doing with it



We are a long way away from the house. First we have to get permission from the historical committee. Our next door neighbor has vowed to fight us on this. She doesn't want us to put a second story on the place. In that case we throw out the tenant in the front of the duplex and take up the whole bottom story. We like her so we don't want to do that. We have an elaborate plan though. It will be very cool if we can build it.



rentayenta said:


> That is my favorite scene from Tangled. I can't wait to finish product for the remodel. How fun to have some big Disney ideas incorporated.
> 
> Looks like you had a great side trip!
> 
> Fran trying to adopt the cat.  I can't tell you the amount of stray dogs I've fed in Mexico. It's a miracle I've never been bit.
> 
> Joshua says he wants to do Disneyland or a Disney Cruise for his bar mitzvah grift.



It's not necessarily Disney products for the remodel, but more display concepts in the art stores so we can display all our Disney stuff.

She tries to adopt cats everywhere. Good for Joshua!



MomToPrincePhillip said:


> We do have have some Skinny Cow brand items here like ice cream and we just got a few different types of chocolate bars, but those things in your package look very good and peanut buttery!!  I don't know why we don't get the variety that you do.



Those peanut butter snacks are new. We can't wait to try them!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> The Skinny Cow stuff is good, you just have to eat twice as many!



Exactly, so they end up being more expensive.  

Must find better snacks!


----------



## dgbg100106

oh... Next time you go there is a new Harvey calling my name...  If you make it back anytime soon...

Your trip to Disneyland was great and hopefully you get everything you want with the contractor.


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> oh... Next time you go there is a new Harvey calling my name...  If you make it back anytime soon...
> 
> Your trip to Disneyland was great and hopefully you get everything you want with the contractor.



If nothing else we will be there Feb 14. I think I saw the bag you want yesterday.  I should have texted you about it.


----------



## eandesmom

Nice box of goodies and what a fun contractor meeting! That's my kind of house design. Love your new picture, that would make me smile, such a great scene.

I do our rib at 500, 4.8 minutes per pound and then oven off, door shut for 2 hours. Works so well for me as I'm busy with kids and gifts and so don't have to so hardly a thing! I wonder if the higher heat releases the garlic more? It definitely seemed even. Yours looks fabulous, will you be packing the garlic or hitting  the store there? You'll have nice wine for it, I did notice the Tapestry


----------



## nunzia

I LOVE that picture..gorgeous..and thanks for sharing the signs in cars Land..don't know why I never read them..what a hoot!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I love this artwork. 

Corinna


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:
			
		

> If nothing else we will be there Feb 14. I think I saw the bag you want yesterday.  I should have texted you about it.



No problem and just when you think about it....


----------



## franandaj

eandesmom said:


> Nice box of goodies and what a fun contractor meeting! That's my kind of house design. Love your new picture, that would make me smile, such a great scene.
> 
> I do our rib at 500, 4.8 minutes per pound and then oven off, door shut for 2 hours. Works so well for me as I'm busy with kids and gifts and so don't have to so hardly a thing! I wonder if the higher heat releases the garlic more? It definitely seemed even. Yours looks fabulous, will you be packing the garlic or hitting  the store there? You'll have nice wine for it, I did notice the Tapestry



We're going to buy the garlic there, I have a shopping list already made.



nunzia said:


> I LOVE that picture..gorgeous..and thanks for sharing the signs in cars Land..don't know why I never read them..what a hoot!



I'm glad everyone seems to like this picture, it should go in a prominent place so everyone sees it when they come in.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I love this artwork.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks!  



franandaj said:


> If nothing else we will be there Feb 14. I think I saw the bag you want yesterday.  I should have texted you about it.





dgbg100106 said:


> No problem and just when you think about it....



OK, good, cause it looks like we will NOT be going out there on the 14th.  After a decade, I will need to find a new restaurant.


----------



## franandaj

So we are down to mere days before leaving and now less than a week until we arrive at WDW!   

Ive shared with you the pictures from the first two resorts we will be staying at, and now the third.  Its seems really crazy to be changing resorts back and forth, but we had no choice between Universal and WDW.  At WDW I really like the option of staying at the AKL because it has been a long time and the resort is so relaxing.  However, there are some real advantages to staying at our final resort BLT.  

I really disliked this resort when all the promotional sales materials were coming out.  The idea of walking to the MK wasnt a big draw, and the décor of the rooms really turned me off.  However, after having to stay there on our last trip to WDW, I realized some distinct advantages.  

*Two bathrooms in the one bedroom. * Now you might not think this is a big deal.  A lot of you travel with huge parties and get by with two bathrooms.  Some of you even cope with one bathroom for multiple people.  However we arent used to a lot of sharing at home!  We have three bathrooms at our house and with only two of us living there we find it distressing when we have to share one bathroom, even if it is never a problem.

*Monorail Resort Location.*  This actually works out very handy for dining.  No difficult resort to resort transfers, just hop on the Monorail, hop off at the Poly or the GF.  Piece of cake!  Even traveling to the WL Is not so bad.  Plus transfers to Epcot are really easy too.

So having realized those advantages, Im willing to put aside the funky décor and go with the flow.  

Here are some shots of our room from our stay in May of 2011.














































This visit we had a lake view, here are a couple shots of the view from our room.
















The night we check into the room, I plan on making Hot Roast Beef Sandwiches with some of the leftover Prime Rib.






We have dinner at Ohanas the following night and then we are back in the room for dinner the following night.  Well have the ribs from the beef left.  I wont have any pork ribs for a combo plate, but if I have plenty of sides, (and leftovers) I bet we can deal with one rib each and some of the stuff you see here on the plate.






Our last night, dinner will be at Narcoosees.  See how easy this is going to be?  Monorail to the resorts for dinner!  No hour and half with changing buses at DTD!

Now if I could only get us packed and ready to go.  Oh, regarding packing.  Ive pretty much picked out my clothes.  Three dresses plus a fancy one, two pairs of capris (plus the pair I wear on the plane), two tanks and two T-shirts.  Ill have a couple overshirts for layering, in case it is too cool for the tank tops.

Ive just finished paying the credit card bills, the property taxes, and anything else that I can think of that will come due while we are gone.  Now I just have to work on packing and putting all my confirmations into a folder so they are in one place.


----------



## dgbg100106

Why a new restaurant?


I know you are going to have a wonderful time, now get to packing.... No wait, no packing yet...


----------



## eandesmom

If the points weren't so high I'd be more inclined to try BLT.  I'm sure we will at some point but that part bums me out.  I toured a studio on my last trip and there is actually a lot I like about it even if MK isn't as big a draw for me as Epcot and DHS are.  The monorail to dinner though...priceless!


----------



## Linda67

We've never really been drawn to BLT but I've read so many great reviews lately and the location just can't be beat 

Just got to convince DH we should stay there one day


----------



## rentayenta

Alison, have a terrific trip! Your BLT pics are fabulous! I'm with you, the location is stellar. It's the Ikea looking decor that stops me from staying there but one day I'm sure we'll try it. My goal is to try them all.  I told Michael I'm a giver like that.  

You sound well organized. It's nice to have the bills paid etc before going on vacation. 

Get packing!  It's making me nervous.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Someday, I'll get to stay at BLT.


----------



## lisaviolet

You forgot a big one for me at BLT:

Especially the one bedroom - FILLED WITH LIGHT.  

I ADORE natural light.  My condo has floor to ceiling windows almost completly across the exterior and even on the gloomiest of days there's light!  I can hear the angels singing!   

I just got back from BLT - hey Alison it looks like we were in the same area LV - and although I was in a studio I did get to see the others.  We asked a maid if she could show us the bigger suites - honestly thinking we'd just peek in.  She was such a doll and showed us a one bedroom AND a two that she was just about to release back into the system.  She was thrilled to show us.  Yeah.  

I didn't think I ever wanted to stay there either - never based on location - just the interior.  I should post a picture - I live at BLT at home.    I'm sitting on my Ikea couch looking at my dark brown kitchen with stainless steel and large colourful artwork.  It's quite eerie.  So that means Alison you can't come over because you hate my interior.    

Anyway, I'm a ramblin'.  I agree.  Hopping on the monorail is lovely. To Epcot as well!!! Love that part.    And those boats - those WL/FW/CR boats are one of my greatest loves in all of WDW.  Weird I know, but true.  

So excited for you Alison!


----------



## ACDSNY

I've never really liked the pics of BLT I've seen either and I love the three bathrooms in the AKV Kidani 2 bedrooms when we have a large group with us.

I can't believe your trip is almost here.


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> Why a new restaurant?
> 
> 
> I know you are going to have a wonderful time, now get to packing.... No wait, no packing yet...



They are all booked up.  We didn't get in in time.  

Sorry, but I'm "almost there".  



eandesmom said:


> If the points weren't so high I'd be more inclined to try BLT.  I'm sure we will at some point but that part bums me out.  I toured a studio on my last trip and there is actually a lot I like about it even if MK isn't as big a draw for me as Epcot and DHS are.  The monorail to dinner though...priceless!



If we didn't have ridiculous amounts of annual points and banked points from the last canceled trips I would think twice about BLT and especially an MK view, but for now we're good.



Linda67 said:


> We've never really been drawn to BLT but I've read so many great reviews lately and the location just can't be beat
> 
> Just got to convince DH we should stay there one day



It's worth it at least for the convenience part if you like to dine at the Poly, GF and Contemporary.  I just wish that the Cali Grill wasn't down for rehab during this time.  We will definitely go there while we are the WL in September.



rentayenta said:


> Alison, have a terrific trip! Your BLT pics are fabulous! I'm with you, the location is stellar. It's the Ikea looking decor that stops me from staying there but one day I'm sure we'll try it. My goal is to try them all.  I told Michael I'm a giver like that.
> 
> You sound well organized. It's nice to have the bills paid etc before going on vacation.
> 
> Get packing!  It's making me nervous.



OK, we're almost packed.  I think I am.  She needs to pick out two pairs of shorts, a white shirt and another pair of pants.  Then she needs to do all that crap that stresses me out the morning we are leaving that she is still putting in her carry on when we are supposed to be at the airport.  But we're almost there.  I want it loaded in the car before I go to bed tomorrow night.  

The only thing I want to pack on departure day is my computer (oh yeah and the roast!)



PrincessInOz said:


> Someday, I'll get to stay at BLT.



Hopefully, it is starting to grow on me!



lisaviolet said:


> You forgot a big one for me at BLT:
> 
> Especially the one bedroom - FILLED WITH LIGHT.
> 
> I ADORE natural light.  My condo has floor to ceiling windows almost completly across the exterior and even on the gloomiest of days there's light!  I can hear the angels singing!
> 
> I just got back from BLT - hey Alison it looks like we were in the same area LV - and although I was in a studio I did get to see the others.  We asked a maid if she could show us the bigger suites - honestly thinking we'd just peek in.  She was such a doll and showed us a one bedroom AND a two that she was just about to release back into the system.  She was thrilled to show us.  Yeah.
> 
> I didn't think I ever wanted to stay there either - never based on location - just the interior.  I should post a picture - I live at BLT at home.    I'm sitting on my Ikea couch looking at my dark brown kitchen with stainless steel and large colourful artwork.  It's quite eerie.  So that means Alison you can't come over because you hate my interior.
> 
> Anyway, I'm a ramblin'.  I agree.  Hopping on the monorail is lovely. To Epcot as well!!! Love that part.    And those boats - those WL/FW/CR boats are one of my greatest loves in all of WDW.  Weird I know, but true.
> 
> So excited for you Alison!



I don't have to be in love with your decor to visit!  I just won't buy your place!    Fran would love your place, our house is dismally dark and that depresses her.  She always asks me to open the blinds and bring in what little light I can.



ACDSNY said:


> I've never really liked the pics of BLT I've seen either and I love the three bathrooms in the AKV Kidani 2 bedrooms when we have a large group with us.
> 
> I can't believe your trip is almost here.



I found that that it was nicer in person than what I saw in the promo pictures.  I think they changed some things.  It wasn't as bad as I expected.  I can't believe that by this time tomorrow night we need to be asleep and the car packed!!!!!!!!

We are almost done.  Fran has so many things for us to do tomorrow.  I am going to try and focus her on things that actually make our trip come closer to fruition.


----------



## PrincessInOz

You're so close now.


----------



## Leshaface

Haha when our family of five goes on trips, we would be fine with just one bathroom!   We're never in our room at Disneyland anyway, only at night, and even then we usually have some kind of schedule down.  It works for us!  Although, I must say, having two bathrooms at AKV in December was soooo nice.  

Oh my gosh!  I'm getting so exited for you!!!  I'm really, really, really looking forward to reading about this trip!!!!   It's really happening!


----------



## dgbg100106

OK well I guess since you are almost there, I can't stop you, but I bet Fran is not finished yet!

Hope you both have an amazing time and enjoy each other!


----------



## rentayenta

Glad you're almost packed! One day!   Can't wait to read all about it. If you post anything live stuff, hint hint, will it be in this thread?

Michael packs the night before too.  Never the morning of though. I think I'd have an anxiety attack.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> You're so close now.



I know!  This time tomorrow I'll be on the plane!



Leshaface said:


> Haha when our family of five goes on trips, we would be fine with just one bathroom!   We're never in our room at Disneyland anyway, only at night, and even then we usually have some kind of schedule down.  It works for us!  Although, I must say, having two bathrooms at AKV in December was soooo nice.
> 
> Oh my gosh!  I'm getting so exited for you!!!  I'm really, really, really looking forward to reading about this trip!!!!   It's really happening!



I know!!!!!!  I need to get off the computer and finish my "do list"!



dgbg100106 said:


> OK well I guess since you are almost there, I can't stop you, but I bet Fran is not finished yet!
> 
> Hope you both have an amazing time and enjoy each other!



Thanks!  



rentayenta said:


> Glad you're almost packed! One day!   Can't wait to read all about it. If you post anything live stuff, hint hint, will it be in this thread?
> 
> Michael packs the night before too.  Never the morning of though. I think I'd have an anxiety attack.



I usually try to do live TRs, but Fran and I have made an agreement that I will not be on the DIS while she is awake (unless she is on her computer).

Believe me, I was having an anxiety attack.  Must. Not. Repeat. Tomorrow.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:
			
		

> I know!  This time tomorrow I'll be on the plane!
> 
> I know!!!!!!  I need to get off the computer and finish my "do list"!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I usually try to do live TRs, but Fran and I have made an agreement that I will not be on the DIS while she is awake (unless she is on her computer).
> 
> Believe me, I was having an anxiety attack.  Must. Not. Repeat. Tomorrow.




That's a good agreement. I'm truly so excited you guys! You've more than earned this trip.  

What time do you leave tomorrow?

How did you decide to pack the infamous roast? 

I think I'm going to start a Disneyland PTR for December. I don't have a lot of details but having two reports makes me jolly.


----------



## ACDSNY

Tomorrow tomorrow it's only a day away!!!  Have a great time you two!


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> That's a good agreement. I'm truly so excited you guys! You've more than earned this trip.
> 
> What time do you leave tomorrow?
> 
> How did you decide to pack the infamous roast?
> 
> I think I'm going to start a Disneyland PTR for December. I don't have a lot of details but having two reports makes me jolly.



Well here it is in the freezer, can't really see much.  It's in a vacuum sealed bag, and then it is inside a 2.5 gallon ziplock with two blue ices and Fran's blueberry mini bagels.

We need to be at the airport at quarter to six tomorrow our plane leaves at 8AM or just after.    We are not morning people.



ACDSNY said:


> Tomorrow tomorrow it's only a day away!!!  Have a great time you two!


----------



## catherines_mama

Fun- I found you just in time for your trip to start!! Safe travels!


----------



## PrincessInOz

One more day!!!

Just enjoy your trip and being with Fran.  We can survive without live updates.


----------



## franandaj

catherines_mama said:


> Fun- I found you just in time for your trip to start!! Safe travels!



Welcome!    Glad you made it over here!



PrincessInOz said:


> One more day!!!
> 
> Just enjoy your trip and being with Fran.  We can survive without live updates.



I won't go overboard, but we will see what happens.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Well here it is in the freezer, can't really see much.  It's in a vacuum sealed bag, and then it is inside a 2.5 gallon ziplock with two blue ices and Fran's blueberry mini bagels.
> 
> We need to be at the airport at quarter to six tomorrow our plane leaves at 8AM or just after.    We are not morning people.





That's early.  Are you flying out of Long Beach? 


You know you have to post a roast picture.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> That's early.  Are you flying out of Long Beach?
> 
> 
> You know you have to post a roast picture.



There aren't any direct flights to Orlando out of LGB, in fact I've never flown out of LGB, we are going out of LAX.

Of course I will post a roast picture.  probably several.


----------



## franandaj

OK, we're almost done.  She still hasn't even come close to packing her carry on.    I'm really tired, and I am going to bed.  I just have to pray that things are ready to go when I wake up in the morning!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Get some rest.  If nothing else, as long as you have the medication all done, the rest you can pick up in Florida.


----------



## franandaj

That's not the problem, it's sitting around tge hoy se whilebshe packs up stuff it's well past the time we are supposed to BE at the airport.  I would LOVE to be delayed waiting, but we are always just in the nick of time. One day we will miss it. I have a heart attack every time we fly she has no idea.


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> That's not the problem, it's sitting around tge hoy se whilebshe packs up stuff it's well past the time we are supposed to BE at the airport.  I would LOVE to be delayed waiting, but we are always just in the nick of time. One day we will miss it. I have a heart attack every time we fly she has no idea.



You'll be fine.  Get some rest.  It's going to be a big day a little later on.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> You'll be fine.  Get some rest.  It's going to be a big day a little later on.



I know I need to go to sleep. Sunny knows we are leaving, she is all up in my business.  What a smart cutie she is!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:
			
		

> I know I need to go to sleep. Sunny knows we are leaving, she is all up in my business.  What a smart cutie she is!



Hope you're sleeping now. It'll all get done and you'll make it. Who watches the kitties while you're away? 

Have a magical trip!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:
			
		

> That's not the problem, it's sitting around tge hoy se whilebshe packs up stuff it's well past the time we are supposed to BE at the airport.  I would LOVE to be delayed waiting, but we are always just in the nick of time. One day we will miss it. I have a heart attack every time we fly she has no idea.



This would make me nuts too.  She'll surprise you and it'll be great!


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Hope you're sleeping now. It'll all get done and you'll make it. Who watches the kitties while you're away?
> 
> Have a magical trip!



We have someone new looking after the kids. He will hopefully be better tyan the others


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> I usually try to do live TRs, but Fran and I have made an agreement that I will not be on the DIS while she is awake (unless she is on her computer).
> 
> Believe me, I was having an anxiety attack.  Must. Not. Repeat. Tomorrow.



Sounds like a good plan, only hours now... Have a wonderful time..


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> This would make me nuts too.  She'll surprise you and it'll be great!



I had to go to bed last night.  Hopefully her carry on is packed.



dgbg100106 said:


> Sounds like a good plan, only hours now... Have a wonderful time..



Thanks!  I need to shut down my computer and put it in the carry on....plus she just took a shower, so I need to dress the wound and we are ready to put stuff in the car and go.....and no one is yelling!


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Hope you're sleeping now. It'll all get done and you'll make it. Who watches the kitties while you're away?
> 
> Have a magical trip!



We have someone new looking after the kids. He will hopefully be better tyan the others


----------



## franandaj

At the airport!


----------



## franandaj

On the plane now! I'll need to switch the phone to airplane mode soon!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> At the airport!





franandaj said:


> On the plane now! I'll need to switch the phone to airplane mode soon!





franandaj said:


> We have someone new looking after the kids. He will hopefully be better tyan the others





 Have a blast! Safe travels.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> On the plane now! I'll need to switch the phone to airplane mode soon!



So excited for you Alison.    Yeah.  


So HAPPY for you!    Have a wonderful time.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Safe travels and have an extra grand marnier slushie for me.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am so glad that you are on your way. Have a magical trip.

Corinna


----------



## nunzia

Have fun! looking forward to updates and food porn


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

Hope your vacation is off to a great start


----------



## Linda67

Safe travels and have a wonderful time


----------



## ACDSNY

It's great to see you made it on the plane.  Now relax and enjoy your trip.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Have a blast! Safe travels.



Thanks! We have safely arrived! 



lisaviolet said:


> So excited for you Alison.    Yeah.
> 
> 
> So HAPPY for you!    Have a wonderful time.



Hopefully we have all kinds of fun and exciting adventures ahead!



PrincessInOz said:


> Safe travels and have an extra grand marnier slushie for me.



I think I'll try a Grey Goose slushie too!



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am so glad that you are on your way. Have a magical trip.
> 
> Corinna



Thank you, the whole airport experience was surreal it had been so li ng since we had been on a plan



nunzia said:


> Have fun! looking forward to updates and food porn



So far I will have that, but evetually, for now I need to sleep,  but its hard to adjust.



MomToPrincePhillip said:


> Hope your vacation is off to a great start



So far its been great, but i am so exhausted and not tired all at once.



Linda67 said:


> Safe travels and have a wonderful time



So far everything is going according to plans, tomorrow everything will probably change.




ACDSNY said:


> It's great to see you made it on the plane.  Now relax and enjoy your trip.



My body knows its only 7:30 but we have a wake up call for 3:15AM so I better try and sleep. 

We have our early entry passes and are set to go. I might not have pics until ee get to Disney. This room is nice but it's so small our suitcases take up half the room and the superfluous bedding takes up another third!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Thanks! We have safely arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully we have all kinds of fun and exciting adventures ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll try a Grey Goose slushie too!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, the whole airport experience was surreal it had been so li ng since we had been on a plan
> 
> 
> 
> So far I will have that, but evetually, for now I need to sleep,  but its hard to adjust.
> 
> 
> 
> So far its been great, but i am so exhausted and not tired all at once.
> 
> 
> 
> So far everything is going according to plans, tomorrow everything will probably change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My body knows its only 7:30 but we have a wake up call for 3:15AM so I better try and sleep.
> 
> We have our early entry passes and are set to go. I might not have pics until ee get to Disney. This room is nice but it's so small our suitcases take up half the room and the superfluous bedding takes up another third!




Glad you made it! Hate that tried/not tired feeling. You've got an early morning! Why is your wake up call so early? Can't wait to see the room photos, even of the bedding.


----------



## TruBlu

I'm so happy you're there!!!!  

We just got home tonight, exhausted but way too happy!!!

Work and school tomorrow is going to be crushing!!!

Have a magical trip!!!!

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## PrincessInOz

Feel free to have an extra Grey Goose slushie for me too.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Feel free to have an extra Grey Goose slushie for me too.



However today it will be butterbeer!


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Glad you made it! Hate that tried/not tied feeling. You've got an early morning! Why is your wake up call so early? Can't wait to see the room photos, even of the bedding.



You're so funny! The wake up was for 6:15 Eastern which to me still feels like 3:15!



TruBlu said:


> I'm so happy you're there!!!!
> 
> We just got home tonight, exhausted but way too happy!!!
> 
> Work and school tomorrow is going to be crushing!!!
> 
> Have a magical trip!!!!
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards



Thanks!  Our plan is not to come home exhausted! Glad you had a trip of a lifetime!


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> However today it will be butterbeer!



I'm obviously easy!

Have an extra TWO butterbeers (frozen, of course) for me.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessInOz said:
			
		

> Feel free to have an extra Grey Goose slushie for me too.



Those are my favorite PIO.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:
			
		

> You're so funny! The wake up was for 6:15 Eastern which to me still feels like 3:15!
> 
> Thanks!  Our plan is not to come home exhausted! Glad you had a trip of a lifetime!




 Haha, gotcha! As you can tell from my many typos I was tired. 

Hope you got some sleep and are up and at 'em! 

Enjoy the butter beer. Is it really beer?


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Haha, gotcha! As you can tell from my many typos I was tired.
> 
> Hope you got some sleep and are up and at 'em!
> 
> Enjoy the butter beer. Is it really beer?



I'm dressed and waiting for the club level to open up. 

It's actually more like a Butterscotch Cream Soda. At least from the recipes I've read online. I have a feeling we won't make rooe drop, but will be in before "EMH" are over.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:
			
		

> I'm dressed and waiting for the club level to open up.
> 
> It's actually more like a Butterscotch Cream Soda. At least from the recipes I've read online. I have a feeling we won't make rooe drop, but will be in before "EMH" are over.



It sounds good, like a rich creme soda. 

I'm excited you for. Have a great time! Enjoy club level and their offerings. I know you'll take lots of pics. I have to live through you guys as its snowing again today. We got another 6 inches yesterday.  I'm so over winter! Like so over it.


----------



## Hawleys

So happy you made it!! Have a wonderful, RELAXING trip!!

Your public wants to see pics of the famous roast which I hope made it too


----------



## Leshaface

YESSSS!!!

I'm SO glad there was nothing keeping you from boarding the plane and i'm so happy to hear you're there! 

You better tell me, in detail, what a butter beer tastes like.  So jealous!  Have fun!


----------



## eandesmom

Oooh, have the frozen butterbeer if you can instead of the soda version, much better.  Very rich though!


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> It sounds good, like a rich creme soda.
> 
> I'm excited you for. Have a great time! Enjoy club level and their offerings. I know you'll take lots of pics. I have to live through you guys as its snowing again today. We got another 6 inches yesterday.  I'm so over winter! Like so over it.



Love the club level!  



Hawleys said:


> So happy you made it!! Have a wonderful, RELAXING trip!!
> 
> Your public wants to see pics of the famous roast which I hope made it too



The roast made it....you will see in an update (hopefully soon).



Leshaface said:


> YESSSS!!!
> 
> I'm SO glad there was nothing keeping you from boarding the plane and i'm so happy to hear you're there!
> 
> You better tell me, in detail, what a butter beer tastes like.  So jealous!  Have fun!



I'll do my best!



eandesmom said:


> Oooh, have the frozen butterbeer if you can instead of the soda version, much better.  Very rich though!



I'll have a full report!  

So far things have been going smoothly, pretty much according to plan.  Any deviations from said plan have been positive ones.   We are back in the room and Fran is peacefully sleeping.  I am working on uploading photos and an update while she sleeps.  I am trying NOT to nap, so that when I go to bed tonight I can sleep the whole night through instead of waking up multiple times, and needing a bath to relax (I want to save my bath salts for the jacuzzi tubs!).


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> That's not the problem, it's sitting around tge hoy se whilebshe packs up stuff it's well past the time we are supposed to BE at the airport.  I would LOVE to be delayed waiting, but we are always just in the nick of time. One day we will miss it. I have a heart attack every time we fly she has no idea.



  hope you made it..


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> On the plane now! I'll need to switch the phone to airplane mode soon!



Whoop that is awesome, I guess you already answered my question


----------



## Pinkocto

You're there!!! 

I'm so glad everything went smoothly and that you're already having a great trip!


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> Whoop that is awesome, I guess you already answered my question



  



Pinkocto said:


> You're there!!!
> 
> I'm so glad everything went smoothly and that you're already having a great trip!



Yup!  No commado here, we are relaxing, taking it as we wish and not stressing!


----------



## franandaj

Let the Adventures Begin!

So Monday morning came with no glitches or hitches.  We didnt get much sleep Sunday night, in fact Im not sure that Fran got any.  But to my pleasure there was no last minute packing (with the exception of the roast, some sunscreen, and another item or two.)  We were on the road by 6:10AM, which was 25 minutes late.  However, I finally decided to see when our flight _really_ left.  I had been working with 8AM, and when I checked, it was actually 8:30AM.  

We decided that we still didnt have any time to stop for breakfast and went directly to the airport.  We pulled up at the American gate, and usually we had porters galore wanting to help us.  Its been almost two years since weve flown and we know that American is in bankruptcy, but it was still odd.  Eventually one of them helped us get our checked bags onto a smart carte and I loaded the scooters with our carry ons and left Fran to watch the bags while I parked.

We park in Lot C and I was able to quickly get on the next shuttle back to the airport.  When they dropped me off at the terminal I realized our mistake.  We had stopped at Self-Service check-in. Not First Class   I quickly found Fran with our scooters and told her we were in the wrong area.  She had figured it out too but had no way to move everything so she just waited.  It was comical to watch her with the luggage, but she did a great job steering her scooter and the four large bags on the cart.

Once we found the correct place, check-in went smoothly although it took a loooooong time.  We made it to the gate at 7:30AM and the agent told us preboarding would begin at 7:50, so no time to hit the Admirals Club.  We ended up getting some Cinnabon from Burger King and some truly vile coffee.  Boarding went without incident and soon we were on the plane in our seats ready to go.  

We were only a few minutes late taking off.  For those who have flown out of LAX, you take off towards the ocean, if you are heading to Orlando (or anywhere else East), the plane turns around making a wide loop past the Palos Verde Peninsula, passing along the way, San Pedro and even Long Beach.  As the harbor came into view, I was strangely excited that even though my kitties are all stuck at home, I was on my way somewhere else!






This shot I zoomed in on the city in the lower left, you can see the Queen Mary and whichever Carnival ship does the 3 & 4 day cruises.   My house is in the upper right hand corner about 2/3 down from the edge of the photo to the water.  Smack in the middle of the photo on the waterfront is Bixby Park.  Jenny and Alicia, you might know where this isI just found this really cool to look at my neighborhood from the plane, but I digress.






Soon they came along with our menus for the trip.  Im not sure why they did this since we have already pre ordered our entrees, but evidently this information was not transmitted to the flight attendants.






Fran went with the Breakfast Quesadilla






I had the cereal and yogurt.  Strangely enough, this was a very filling and tasty breakfast.  The biscuits that they served us were fresh baked in the ovens that they have on the plane and were excellent.






I looked out the window periodically during the flight, but it was mostly cloudy and I didnt see any land features of any interest.  I mainly did my Math Puzzles and Logic Problems.  About halfway through the flight, my eyes grew heavy and I started seeing double so I closed up the puzzle book and laid down.  I still couldnt sleep, so I decided to wake up again.  During the flight I ended up doing four Cross sums, four Logic problems, one Figure Logic and a couple others that I attempted before my nap.

If youve ever been lucky enough to fly American First Class (dont think were loaded, all our flights are booked solely on frequent buyer, er flyer miles!  ), youll know that the end of the flight is coming when you smell the wonderful cookies baking.  They have some kind of oven on the plane to make hot cookies that are served near the end of the flight.  Fran got the Chocolate






I got the sugar cookie, plus they said we could have the cheese and crackers too.






Soon after this tasty little snack we were landing.  As usual we were amongst the last off the plane and just as we were disembarking our scooters had come up from below.  We headed off to Baggage Claim, but not without a potty stop and a wrong turn towards the Magical Express part of the airport!  We were so late in picking up our bags that they had already removed them from the carousel and were putting them into the lost bags pile.

Unfortunately there were no helpful porters around wanting to earn tips so we were forced to resort to the four giant bags on the smart carte.  I really wish I would have taken a picture of Fran.  She did a brilliant job of steering the cart and driving her scooter.  You should have seen us managing to get the cart in and out of the elevator, across the street to the parking lot for the rental cars and all that!    We did have a little help from some kind strangers that took pity on us.  We looked rather pathetic as the bag on top kept trying to slide off with every bump we hit on the sidewalk or drain the that cart was stuck in!

Finally we made it to our car.  A kind Alamo worker helped us fold the seats down, otherwise we never would have figured it out!






We got the car all loaded up, and the mini van was great!  We could even see out the back, not the case with a Jeep Cherokee that we usually get!  
















Fran gets in the car, and turns the ignition, it turns over and dies.  Again.  Again.  Again.  Again.  And then about five more times.  Now we expect this from our cars from the 50s, 60s and 70s, but not a brand new mini-van rental.  So we decide to switch to the car next door.  I go over and it starts up right away.  I tried to get the seats to fold flat and finally gave up.  So I went back to the place where the attendants were and asked how to put the seats down.  I explained that the car we had already loaded up wouldnt start and the gentleman came with me immediately.  The car started for him on the first try.  

We had Fran get in the car to try it, and this time it started!    She had already started unloading the carry ons, but it was much easier to put them back than move all the rest of the stuff, so finally we were on our way.  

Next up getting to the resort!  I'm going to take a break and grab some pictures from the resort!


----------



## Linda67

Wow, an update already - you don't hang around !

Can't wait to hear about your first impressions of the Wizarding World


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am glad that everything went smoothly. Freshly baked cookies on a plane, now that is something I would love to experience.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

Linda67 said:


> Wow, an update already - you don't hang around !
> 
> Can't wait to hear about your first impressions of the Wizarding World



Fran needs a lot of rest time during each day so that we can keep going.  I try to take the time when she naps to keep up on updates.  At home I don't have a lot of time to keep up, so I try to stay on top of it while I can.

The WWoHP will really slow me down update-wise.  I will tell you that there is a LOT to that world, we had a blast!



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am glad that everything went smoothly. Freshly baked cookies on a plane, now that is something I would love to experience.
> 
> Corinna



The first time I had them I was in heaven.  Now I'm spoiled and miss it when we fly other airlines.  Our last trip was on Delta and they didn't have cookies!


----------



## franandaj

Now every time we have been to Universal our GPS has taken us on Sand Lake Road and not the main Highway.  I actually prefer that route because you pass all sorts of businesses on the way.  In particular, we were looking for a K-Mart that we visited our trip four and a half years ago to pick up some supplies.  Specifically we wanted soda, distilled water, and a screwtop bottle of wine.  DVC has really spoiled me.  I used to carry a corkscrew in my bathroom bag, but I havent needed it in so long!  At home if we are traveling on the road, I just purchase the Vendange wine in the eco friendly bottles with a screw top, so I havent needed a corkscrew in years!

The only wine that they had was a 3 liter jug of Chablis!    Oh well, we are here for a while!    Well in addition to what we came for we ended up with instant pancake mix, 2 cases of soda, distilled and drinking water, plus more snacks and cookies!  (see we wont meet our box of goodies until we arrive at Kidani, it was delivered at 8:25AM this morning.)   

So back on the road to the Royal Pacific and we were there in no time.  By the time we were checked in it was 7PM.  We went to the room and waited for the bellman to bring up our bags and our Owners Locker. Our room was on the Club Level, but I wouldnt really say there was anything special about the room.  It was nice and comfortable and certainly fit the bill for two nights.









































And for those of your curious, here is the roast safely thawing (hopefully!) in our mini bar, awaiting it's cooking tomorrow night!


----------



## Linda67

Great shots of the room

We stayed at the Royal Pacific Resort a couple of years ago and loved it

The pool area is particularly nice and the staff were just the best


----------



## franandaj

Now it was time to figure out what to have for dinner. By this time it was about 8PM.  I didnt fancy leaving the hotel.  I barely had 5 hours sleep, if even that.  Every muscle in my body ached.  Most of the places in the hotel had closed already, so I made it easy.  We decided to go to Jakes American Bar. 






None of my pictures of the interior came out decent, but I just took these on my photo shoot around the resort
















Here is the Menu.































As we were waiting for our food, we had a couple unexpected guests come to pay us a visit!






I look like I have been awake for over 15 hours with less than five hours sleep!
















We started off with a house salad 






And a bowl of Crawfish Bisque






I got the Lamb Burger and used my fries to get the salad.  This was OK, I am spoiled with the Lamb Burger from the Uva Bar in DTD West.  There they ask you how you would like it cooked, and I get mine a nice juicy Medium to Medium Rare.  This was definitely well done.  But I ate most of it and was still fine.






Fran got the Fish and Chips and shared this with me.  It was very tasty and I was happy to have some of each.


----------



## rentayenta

Fresh baked cookies while flying first class?   Sounds fabulous!  The food doesn't look half bad either. 

I know exactly where Bixby Park is.  Very cool to be able to see your neighborhood. 

Do you miss the DVC jetted tub? My first thought was: Alison isn't going to like that tub. 

I'm glad Fran took the car and lack of luggage help hiccups in stride.  

How was the bisque? The lamb burger looks really good even for overdone. The bun looks buttery.  

Scooby and Homer? Celebrity status right there . I didn't realize your hotel had characters.

I'd put that infamous roast on the counter if it's frozen and you want to cook it tomorrow; at least for overnight.


----------



## franandaj

Linda67 said:


> Great shots of the room
> 
> We stayed at the Royal Pacific Resort a couple of years ago and loved it
> 
> The pool area is particularly nice and the staff were just the best



Yes, it has been nice. With such a short stay we haven't seen a lot of staff. The CL folks have been nice.



rentayenta said:


> Fresh baked cookies while flying first class?   Sounds fabulous!  The food doesn't look half bad either.
> 
> I know exactly where Bixby Park is.  Very cool to be able to see your neighborhood.
> 
> Do you miss the DVC jetted tub? My first thought was: Alison isn't going to like that tub.
> 
> I'm glad Fran took the car and lack of luggage help hiccups in stride.
> 
> How was the bisque? The lamb burger looks really good even for overdone. The bun looks buttery.
> 
> Scooby and Homer? Celebrity status right there . I didn't realize your hotel had characters.
> 
> I'd put that infamous roast on the counter if it's frozen and you want to cook it tomorrow; at least for overnight.



I was really happy with the food too. The only thing I missed was when 1st class did not have the whole airplane walk through, they gave us champagne and fresh roasted nuts while waiting for take off.

Everything at dinner was good. I just really love the burger at the Uva bar, nothing beats it, not even my own 

The characters were totally random and unexpected. There is a convention of some sort going on (hence why all the non club level rooms were sold out). I think they were going to the welcome party but felt compelled to stop in the dining room. Tomorrow it will be in an insulated bag and not a fridge. I guess I should double check it before bed tonight.


----------



## Leshaface

Wow already on a roll with your TR!

That picture definitely makes me miss Long Beach.  I had to show Dan and it was fun pointing a few things out in that picture and reminiscing.  

I really hope that Van continues to work for you during the rest of your stay.  Yikes!  

Did your roast stay frozen in your suitcase?


----------



## ACDSNY

franandaj said:


> Yup! No commado here, we are relaxing, taking it as we wish and not stressing!


 
I'm so glad you've had a good start to your trip.  We'll live vicariously through your TR.


----------



## PrincessInOz

This is great, Alison.  So pleased to see you on a plane and Fran with a smile on her face for a holiday!

Looking forward to the rest.


----------



## franandaj

Leshaface said:


> Wow already on a roll with your TR!
> 
> That picture definitely makes me miss Long Beach.  I had to show Dan and it was fun pointing a few things out in that picture and reminiscing.
> 
> I really hope that Van continues to work for you during the rest of your stay.  Yikes!
> 
> Did your roast stay frozen in your suitcase?



I can't say for how long I'll be on a roll. While Universal is fun, it doesn't have the draw at the attractions that Disney does. However we need to make sure Fran gets her rest. That's when I get the updates in.

I spent a long time looking at that pic too! I couldn't actually see OUR house, but I could identify a church and a few other buildings just blocks from the house.

Tomorrow I turn in the mini van. I have my ME pass to come back from the airport.

The roast was frozen when I put it in the fridge here, you got me worried so I just checked it and the sides have thawed. It should thaw completely today. In fact we might pick up a styro cooler, today is supposed to be the warmest January day EVER! Big change from our last January trip, huh?



ACDSNY said:


> I'm so glad you've had a good start to your trip.  We'll live vicariously through your TR.



I hope to keep the updates coming regularly. Those who hang with me on the CB will be surprised to see the hours I'm keeping! Night shift beware! I'm having trouble sleeping normally but I won't let that ruin anything. I just hope it changes when we get to Disney and back to a normal size bed!


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> This is great, Alison.  So pleased to see you on a plane and Fran with a smile on her face for a holiday!
> 
> Looking forward to the rest.



She has been smiling more than I have seen her do so in a long time. Hopefully today she will be beaming!


----------



## PrincessInOz

I'll be glad for the company!


----------



## usnuzuloose

Well was that roast still frozen? I wonder how many roasts get x-rayed?

I have to remember all these TR's. Looks like a really nice room. Hope you have a good time! And um did you make rope drop? Or did you go back to sleep?


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> I'll be glad for the company!







usnuzuloose said:


> Well was that roast still frozen? I wonder how many roasts get x-rayed?
> 
> I have to remember all these TR's. Looks like a really nice room. Hope you have a good time! And um did you make rope drop? Or did you go back to sleep?



The roast is thawed, at least somewhat.

Rope drop hasn't even happened here yet, it's still 6AM!


----------



## PrincessInOz

You're UP at 6 am?????  

Really??  Pinch ME!


----------



## franandaj

At 8PM they started serving dessert up in the Club level, so we decided to visit there before it closed down.






This is where they put many of the offerings during other times.






This is looking out over the coffee station and to the right in the lounge.






And where they would serve many of the hot items (sorry its blurry)






The left side of the lounge






And looking at the center from the left.






A proper shot of the coffee station






This is where they serve the juice and ice






And Sodas






I thought this play area for little kiddos was kind of cute.






For dessert they had bread pudding (which was very good!)






An assortment of cookies






And some Pecan tarts.






We took our goodies back to the room and snacked for a while.  I unpacked a little bit and got us prepared for our first full day at Universal!


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> You're UP at 6 am?????
> 
> Really??  Pinch ME!



   

I've actually been awake since a little bit before 4AM, it just took me a while to break down a move to the computer and start posting!


----------



## PrincessInOz

The Club Lounge looks great.  Is the rest of the food good (aside from the bread pudding)?


----------



## usnuzuloose

Nice area. I can smell the coffee.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> The Club Lounge looks great.  Is the rest of the food good (aside from the bread pudding)?



Fran really enjoyed the cookies (she took about 1/2 a dozen and has been eating them since), and the pecan tarts.  I was just too full to try the cookies and wasn't in the mood for the tarts.



usnuzuloose said:


> Nice area. I can smell the coffee.



I wish I could....only 20 minutes now until they start serving it....I better get dressed to go get some.  Don't think the complimentary robe is appropriate attire to walk across the hall!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Enjoy your day.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Enjoy your day.



Thanks!


----------



## franandaj

The next morning we had a wake up call for 6:15AM.  I woke up at midnight and had to take a bath to fall back asleep.  I woke up again at 3:00AM and realized that this is usually the time that my body is ready to go to bed, so it was definitely confused!    I did fall back asleep and the wake up call was a good idea.

It took us about an hour to actually get up and dressed and get to the Lounge.  Just to see, I am standing in the door of our room and Fran is standing outside the lounge.






Here they had some cereal, eggs and yogurt.  I didnt notice it until I just uploaded the picture, but I think on Pams TR we were talking about how people were lazy and left their trash everywhere.  Now its in my CL photo!






They had a couple kinds of juices available






And Milk






On the hot bar there wa Oatmeal and hot cinnamon rolls.











They had a selection of pastries.






An assortment of fruit






Breads and more pastries






This was Frans breakfast, a little later she also added half a bagel and cream cheese






This was my breakfast






After breakfast we went back to the room to head out to Islands of Adventure and the Wizarding World of Harry Potter!


----------



## TruBlu

franandaj said:


> I look like I have been awake for over 15 hours with less than five hours sleep!



You look fantastic!   I wish I looked that good after all that travel and lack of sleep.  I looked like a zombie at work yesterday!


----------



## TruBlu

franandaj said:


> After breakfast we went back to the room to head out to Islands of Adventure and the Wizarding World of Harry Potter!


 Our favorite non-Disney place!


----------



## rentayenta

Great updates! The breakfast offerings look great but milk always skeeves me out when served like that. I always wonder how it stays cold.  I see the block of ice but still. 

Hope you ended up getting some sleep. 

Have a great day- can't wait to see the pics and read all about it! 

Glad the roast thawed.


----------



## lisaviolet

usnuzuloose said:


> I wonder how many roasts get x-rayed?







franandaj said:


> ...I better get dressed to go get some. :







franandaj said:


> The next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After breakfast we went back to the room to head out to Islands of Adventure and the Wizarding World of Harry Potter!



Have fun Alison.  And thank you for all the wonderful updates.


----------



## Leshaface

Oh wow, you're literally right around the corner from the CL  Super convenient.  

Mmm, breakfast looks really good!

Eek, I can't wait to hear about your first day at WWoHP!!!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

The room looks really nice and it is great that it is so close to the lounge. I am really shocked that most of the eating places at the hotel were already closed at 8:00 PM that is about the earliest we go eat when we are on vacation. It's great that you got to visit some characters straightaway.

Corinna


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love the breakfast offering.  Seems like CL might be worth the extra $.


----------



## Pinkocto

I saw the 3:17 time stamp, yikes! I hope you made it through the day. 

Great updates! 

I think I would have been more than stressed cutting it so close at the airport. 

Dinner looks great. Fran is a lady after my own heart always ordering fish and chips  I'm also surprised the other restaurants closed so early. 

The CL offerings look quite tasty as well. I had to laugh about not going out in your robe.  I almost did that so many times at AKL. 

Gross that someone left a used cup near food.


----------



## Hawleys

franandaj said:


>



The roast!!! 

What a relief to see it safe and sound in Orlando.  

I always love "riding along" on your trips. This is shaping up to be a great one.


----------



## franandaj

TruBlu said:


> You look fantastic!   I wish I looked that good after all that travel and lack of sleep.  I looked like a zombie at work yesterday!



My hair was all over the place.  I'm lucky that we don't have to go back to work unless there is a disaster.  I'm hoping we are past those for this trip!



TruBlu said:


> Our favorite non-Disney place!



It was great, and you'll see in the next couple updates!



rentayenta said:


> Great updates! The breakfast offerings look great but milk always skeeves me out when served like that. I always wonder how it stays cold.  I see the block of ice but still.
> 
> Hope you ended up getting some sleep.
> 
> Have a great day- can't wait to see the pics and read all about it!
> 
> Glad the roast thawed.



That particular milk dispenser had an ice tube in the middle to keep it cold.  Don't you remember when we were kids and our parents packed our lunches with sandwiches with mayonnaise and they sat in a hot classroom or locker for about 4-5 hours before we ate them?  I'm surpised there weren't more instances of food poisoning as kids!

Still not much sleep, hopefully tonight, cuz I'm exhausted!

The middle, not so much, but that's OK, we only need to eat the outsides tonight!.  The rest are for Friday and Sunday.



lisaviolet said:


> Have fun Alison.  And thank you for all the wonderful updates.



You're welcome and I took some pictures, just for you yesterday!  



Leshaface said:


> Oh wow, you're literally right around the corner from the CL  Super convenient.
> 
> Mmm, breakfast looks really good!
> 
> Eek, I can't wait to hear about your first day at WWoHP!!!!



It was really close and very convenient!

That's coming up hopefully soon!



dolphingirl47 said:


> The room looks really nice and it is great that it is so close to the lounge. I am really shocked that most of the eating places at the hotel were already closed at 8:00 PM that is about the earliest we go eat when we are on vacation. It's great that you got to visit some characters straightaway.
> 
> Corinna



Actually there might have been one other restaurant that was open until 9 or 10PM.  This was the place open until 1:30AM, but the sushi bar and the main bar with snacks had closed.  Emeril's Tchoup Choup was probably open, but we had reservations there for the next night and it was a fancy place.  We just wanted "grub".



PrincessInOz said:


> Love the breakfast offering.  Seems like CL might be worth the extra $.



If we didn't eat so much outside of the hotel.  



Pinkocto said:


> I saw the 3:17 time stamp, yikes! I hope you made it through the day.
> 
> Great updates!
> 
> I think I would have been more than stressed cutting it so close at the airport.
> 
> Dinner looks great. Fran is a lady after my own heart always ordering fish and chips  I'm also surprised the other restaurants closed so early.
> 
> The CL offerings look quite tasty as well. I had to laugh about not going out in your robe.  I almost did that so many times at AKL.
> 
> Gross that someone left a used cup near food.



Yeah, I kept waking up in the middle of the night.  I hope tonight that I'm sooooo exhausted that I DO sleep through the night!  We both love fish and chips.  We lived on that in New Zealand, it was the only thing that tasted the same as we expected every time.



Hawleys said:


> The roast!!!
> 
> What a relief to see it safe and sound in Orlando.
> 
> I always love "riding along" on your trips. This is shaping up to be a great one.



It has definitely made it safe and sound and about to be eaten!


----------



## franandaj

As we waited for the elevator, I took this shot of the pool area.  Sadly, I would not make it here this trip.  Thats OK, with only two nights there just wasnt time.






There is a path from the Royal Pacific over to the IOA/US/Citiwalk area so we headed on our way.
















Here is the IOA tower from a distance.






As we approached the turnstiles I was dismayed to see a Brazilian Tour Group in front of us.  It turns out that they werent staying at the hotel!    We didnt make it at park opening, but we were only 20 min late so we had a little time ahead of the crowds.  The CM at the entrance told us that the best route would be to go left at the Green Ham.






We cut through Seuss land as it was on the way to our destination. When we visited in 2008 this was one of my favorite parts of the whole experience at US/IOA.  
















The next land we passed through was The Last Continent











This is Poseidons adventure and I hoped to come back to this later.






Next up, Hogsmeade!


----------



## franandaj

I got goosebumps as we approached Harry Potter Land.











I had to get my picture taken with the Hogwarts Express while the crowds were still low.
















Right across the plaza was Zonko’s and Honeyduke’s











Fran didn’t understand why they went with a Wintertime themeing here, and there could be a number of reasons, but I still thought it was cool.











As musicians we always like to take pictures of things with musical instruments.











This broken arch was kind of cool






And our first full shot of the castle






The detail here is quite impressive


























This sign at the entrance was really cool.  The sparklies would write the name of the ride.






For whatever reason they would not let Fran take her ECV into the queue even though she was taking the "chicken" exit.  Probably because the queue was pretty small and the larger ECVs could not make many of the turns.  As a result, I pushed her in a wheelchair, that was not the best solution because we gave up on manual wheelchairs over a decade ago due to my inability to drive her without smashing her feet into whatever lay in front of us!


----------



## franandaj

It was about 8:30AM when we entered the queue and most of the park guests were still awaiting entry so we were able to take our time and get some pictures.  The queue is one of the better parts of the ride.  Once we entered the ride the queue was VERY dark, not only did we have a hard time taking pictures, but we could barely see where we were going!











There was a short part through the dark and then we went out into a courtyard area.  

There was this funny sign.  Notice the puking figure.  I guess that is because there are so many non English speaking visitors to the parks!  






Here there were ramps, I pushed Fran up the first one and stopped at the landing to let another party in a wheelchair go by.  The nice man offered to push Fran while his daughter pushed the son in the chair.  Thank goodness or I would have been pooped!  There were still three more ramps to go up.

I believe that this area was supposed to replicate Professor Sprouts classroom.
















Back inside the building. I was letting other guests go past us so that we could have time to get some good photos.


























Another interesting sign, sorry its so blurry.






We passed into another chamber and this room was filled with talking portraits.  This was really cool, but difficult to photograph.






This small chamber emptied out into this large portrait room which was really cool.  All the portraits were talking to each other.  One portrait was complaining about all the muggles around here, must be Dumbledores doing and other such mumbles.











The next place we went into was Dumbldores office.  This was _really_ cool but very dark.  None of my pictures came out well.  You can see along the left side of the wall cabinets with all of the Headmasters gadgets.   I supposed if I had the time to ponder it I could have identified many of them.






To the right, Dumbledore was speaking many of his classic lines from the movies.  I was able to take this blurry picture of the pensive before I realized that the floodgates had opened and the non-hotel guests had entered the park.  I couldnt just let everyone go past me or Id never get on the ride.






In this next room, Harry, Ron and Hermione were talking to us, giving us important information (that I missed, trying not to take Frans feet off with the wheelchair!).  I know the picture is blurry, but I think you can make our their images.






From here on out, I had to concentrate.  The portraits were telling us to secure valuables, glasses, earrings, purses, etc.  I quickly gave Fran my camera, glasses and purse, prayed that my earrings would be OK and wheeled her into the chicken waiting area.  I got back in the queue and was placed in line for a ride vehicle.

Holy Hippogriff, Harry!

What a ride!  Now I love RnRC, ToT, Star Tours, CA Screamin, Space Mountain, RSR all the Disney thrill rides.  As cool as that ride was, I will NOT be riding it again!       Pam, if this is what Star Tours does to you, I am so sorry!    I will tell you in advance that it took a while for me to start to feel normal again.

It was like a combination of Soarin, the loop in Screamin and the launch of RnRC.  But instead of riding on a country drive (like Radiator Springs Racers starts) as in Soarin (nice and easy), these ride vehicles are like little drag race cars that can turn on a dime, youre flying forward and the next second youre on your back flying backwards.  The reality is GREAT!  You narrowly avoid the wamping willow, the spiders try to eat you and the Dementors want to suck the life out of you.  I dont think I would be spoiling anything to tell you that Harry saves the day and you are given a heros welcome in the Great Hall.  

If you DO NOT suffer from motion sickness at all, I would recommend trying it, but they are not kidding with all the warnings!  For me that was a once in a lifetime experience.  Of course they have learned from Disney and empty you out into a gift shop.  I didnt find anything (there), but Fran bought a T-shirt.


----------



## catherines_mama

Amazing description and I definety know... I'm not riding it but I will enjoy the queue. 

I love RNR and other true roller coasters but I cannot do simulation. I can't do Star Tours etc. just tosses my tummy too much. I don't think I'd realize you could enjoy the queue so much, thank you!


----------



## PrincessInOz

I don't get motion sickness on any ride except for Mission Space.....and when I see a boat.


So, I just LOVE this ride.  Love your description of the queueing area and the ride.


----------



## Leshaface

Oh
My
Gosh.

That queue is sick!  I had no idea how much detail there was to it.  That is amazing.  The ride sounds ridiculously intense but something right up our alley!


----------



## TruBlu

I did the queue with the family and took the chicken exit, and then we all went back and took the Castle Tour Line.  It was really cool to see everything twice and not feel rushed at all. 

I LOVE that park!  They did a fantastic job with it!!!
Did you make it to Olivander's?  My boys were both picked for the show (he split it up between them).  One of the coolest things EVER!!!

Then we had lunch at the Three Broomsticks and saw the House Elf's shadow in the rafters.

I can't wait to go back!  I have terrible motions sickness, so I will never get to ride - but the castle alone is worth the trip!!! 
And the Butterbeer.


----------



## usnuzuloose

I would love to have seen what you rode. That is the only way to know if I would ride something. I hate places that take a long time to get to the ride. By the way did the roast get some radiation? Looks like your having a blast.


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

Thank you for all the great up dates!  We were at IOA last spring and had a great time, your photos helped me to enjoy it all over again, as I sit in a freezing cold winter wonderland.  (No, it's not pretend snow on my roof top )


----------



## dgbg100106

Alison, I am loving the updates....

Everything looks wonderful and hope you guys are having an amazing time!


----------



## Pinkocto

Oh no! I've been wanting to ride that for so long!!! Star Tours makes me woozy after one ride and seasick after two. And Star Tours doesn't bother you right? But this one did? 

Everything looks so cool.


----------



## rentayenta

Holy theme Harry Potter.  Star Tours in the only ride that makes me remotely sick so I'm not sure this is something I'd ride but it looks so very cool. I dig the puking sign.


----------



## franandaj

catherines_mama said:


> Amazing description and I definety know... I'm not riding it but I will enjoy the queue.
> 
> I love RNR and other true roller coasters but I cannot do simulation. I can't do Star Tours etc. just tosses my tummy too much. I don't think I'd realize you could enjoy the queue so much, thank you!



They have a door that you can go out, and there is even a queue only line where you can take your time and just enjoy the queue before exiting.



PrincessInOz said:


> I don't get motion sickness on any ride except for Mission Space.....and when I see a boat.
> 
> 
> So, I just LOVE this ride.  Love your description of the queueing area and the ride.



This is the first ride that I have ever got motion sickness on.  



TruBlu said:


> I did the queue with the family and took the chicken exit, and then we all went back and took the Castle Tour Line.  It was really cool to see everything twice and not feel rushed at all.
> 
> I LOVE that park!  They did a fantastic job with it!!!
> Did you make it to Olivander's?  My boys were both picked for the show (he split it up between them).  One of the coolest things EVER!!!
> 
> Then we had lunch at the Three Broomsticks and saw the House Elf's shadow in the rafters.
> 
> I can't wait to go back!  I have terrible motions sickness, so I will never get to ride - but the castle alone is worth the trip!!!
> And the Butterbeer.



I'll have more detail on what we did in the next update....but go to go to dinner!



usnuzuloose said:


> I would love to have seen what you rode. That is the only way to know if I would ride something. I hate places that take a long time to get to the ride. By the way did the roast get some radiation? Looks like your having a blast.



I wish others who rode it would have been able to describe it better so I knew what I was getting into...or maybe not.  Before I went on this ride I never imagined I would have motion sickness.  The only thing I don't like is the coasters that are so bumpy and you have big steel bars on each side of your head so that your ears bounce back and forth and hurt your earrings (ie push the studs into your neck).  Note to self, take off earrings before going to RnRC!


----------



## franandaj

MomToPrincePhillip said:


> Thank you for all the great up dates!  We were at IOA last spring and had a great time, your photos helped me to enjoy it all over again, as I sit in a freezing cold winter wonderland.  (No, it's not pretend snow on my roof top )



I'm glad to help you relive it!  

I've rarely experienced real snow, so I take the fake kind anytime!



dgbg100106 said:


> Alison, I am loving the updates....
> 
> Everything looks wonderful and hope you guys are having an amazing time!



Thanks, we are taking it easy and having a very nice time!



Pinkocto said:


> Oh no! I've been wanting to ride that for so long!!! Star Tours makes me woozy after one ride and seasick after two. And Star Tours doesn't bother you right? But this one did?
> 
> Everything looks so cool.



If you have a problem with Star Tours, you will definitely have a problem with this.  It is like you are in four seater, belted in like RnRC but instead of moving only forward, you move in every direction, forward, backward, side to side, it turns you over on your back and you slide sideways to avoid your foes and you pull back and forth much like the ocean ebbs and flows, or a branch moves in the wind.

I never thought anything would make me queasy and went into this with a completely open mind.  About halfway through the ride, I was thinking.  "OK, I will be OK if this ends anytime soon."  I wasn't sad to get to the end like I am with so many other rides.  Normally rides aren't long enough for me, but this one certainly was.



rentayenta said:


> Holy theme Harry Potter.  Star Tours in the only ride that makes me remotely sick so I'm not sure this is something I'd ride but it looks so very cool. I dig the puking sign.



The theming was great and I knew that going in, so I made sure Fran came through that part with me.  I was glad she had the wheelchair to sit in while I was on the ride although she could have sat in the child swap area that they had too.


----------



## rentayenta

We need cooked roast dinner pics.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> We need cooked roast dinner pics.



We haven't got there yet!  































  Y'all haven't even left Harry Potter Land!


----------



## franandaj

Next it was on to an important destination. We enjoyed the sights along the way.



















































Our destination:






I really enjoyed the little symbol outside the ladies room.  And who would I find in the restroom?  Moaning Myrtle!   






We got a look at the façade for Olivanders






And notice the square at around 9:30ish AM






Our next stop.





















With our frozen butterbeers we got in line for Olivanders Wand Shop.  Now Ive had several folks ask about what butterbeer tastes like?  Its really hard to say.  It is very sweet.  Fran said it was like a mixture between Ginger Beer and Root Beer. I could definitely taste the Butterscotch overtones.  As eandesmom pointed out, it was very rich.  Combined with my queasy feeling from the ride earlier and the richness of the butterbeer, I still wasnt feeling well after about 30-45 minutes in line there.

Once inside, the mom and daughter who had been standing behind us were selected for the wand choosing.  It was a cute little show with some pre programmed effects.  I wonder if they do the same show every time or have a few different variations.
















They have quite a little scam going, of course the kid is going to want to buy the wand after it chooses them.  In the gift store after the show there are plenty of associates to help you find a wand to choose you.


----------



## franandaj

I enjoyed the Big Book of Monsters.






Fran bought another T-shirt, some luggage tags, a Gryffindor flag and a couple other things.  I bought this.






We walked around the town a little bit longer and checked out the various sights.  Here is a wand display outside of Olivanders.











Remember the shot that I told you to remember around 9:30ish?  This is about 11:00AM.  






I took this picture of the cart next to us because they had Pumpkin Juice!






We checked out the Three Broomsticks and their menu.
















We both decided that we were not hungry yet and decided to move on to the other shops.  Next stop, Honeydukes!


----------



## franandaj

They had Chocolate Frogs
















There were shelves of candy everywhere






And of course Bertie Botts Every Flavor Beans!


----------



## franandaj

Then we headed over to the joke shop
















We decided to purchase a pair of matched T-shirts.  I got the Muggle and she got the Wizard.






This was pretty nasty






We took a few more shots around the area.











We determined that the reason for the big line through the square was that the Coaster Dueling Dragons was down.  The queue had gone back to manageable.  We decided to get a non frozen butterbeer to compare it.  I could only take a couple sips, they were just too sweet and I still wasnt 100%.






We took one last look around the area and then headed out. I was starting to feel a little better from the ride in the morning, but still not all the way.


----------



## ACDSNY

PrincessInOz said:


> You're UP at 6 am?????
> 
> Really?? Pinch ME!


 


franandaj said:


> I've actually been awake since a little bit before 4AM, it just took me a while to break down a move to the computer and start posting!


 
Are pigs flying???  You're up way too early!!!

Woo hoo the DSL connections stayed up long enough for me to catch up on the last 4 pages.  Looks like you're have fun so far.


----------



## TruBlu

franandaj said:


> They have quite a little scam going, of course the kid is going to want to buy the wand after it chooses them.  In the gift store after the show there are plenty of associates to help you find a wand to choose you. [/COLOR][/SIZE]


Amen, Sista!  
My boys BOTH had to have the wands that chose them!  And my little Ron broke his within the hour.  (We taped it up when we got home - Just like Ron's )
They are made of a poly-resin type material - definitely not to play with!!!


----------



## TruBlu

Your pictures are beautiful!  I didn't get any nearly that good!!!
We loved the frozen butterbeer, but didn't like the non-frozen too much.  We also tried the pumpkin juice & couldn't drink it at all.  It was super sweet! 

I am loving your report & can't wait for more!


----------



## rentayenta

You're so prompt with the updates Alison that I forget we're not on real time.  I'm still very interested in the roast.

That Butterbeer sounds too sweet for me. Was it better frozen or were you feeling too icky to enjoy either? 

The wand shop sounds like a total scam. My kids would love it.  And of course I'd buy it. 

Sounds like you had a great day aside from the upset stomach. Fun trinkets too. 

Admittedly I've read the HP books but lost interest after the 3rd. I know that's blasphemy but your report is making me want to finish them. HP land looks really fun and the details are amazing.


----------



## Leshaface

Wow, that ride really did you in!

Gasp, did you buy Hermione's Time Turner Necklace?!   So pretty.

Mmm, that butter beer sounds delicious.  Oooh, have you heard anything about the pumpkin juice?  Wonder how strong of a pumpkin taste it is...

All of your pictures of Hogsmeade makes it look like it's freezing there, and then I see everyone in your pics and everyone's wearing shorts 

Must go to Honeydukes whenever I get there.


p.s. you have no idea how excited I am seeing all these pictures of WWoHP


----------



## lulubelle

Following along with your fabulous TR.  We loved the frozen Butterbeer, but it was in May and pretty hot outside.  Looking forward to tomorrow's report!


----------



## TruBlu

Leshaface said:
			
		

> Wow, that ride really did you in!
> 
> Gasp, did you buy Hermione's Time Turner Necklace?!   So pretty.
> 
> Mmm, that butter beer sounds delicious.  Oooh, have you heard anything about the pumpkin juice?  Wonder how strong of a pumpkin taste it is...
> 
> All of your pictures of Hogsmeade makes it look like it's freezing there, and then I see everyone in your pics and everyone's wearing shorts
> 
> Must go to Honeydukes whenever I get there.
> 
> p.s. you have no idea how excited I am seeing all these pictures of WWoHP



It's been two years, but we had the pumpkin juice.  I love all things pumpkin & couldn't wait to try it.  I can't  remember the specific flavor - just that it was bad.  A very sweet fruit juice blend I think.  All four of us hated it.  
But, we loved the frozen Butterbeer!  We even sprung for the souvineer mugs!  I think it was about $50 for four!  

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## PrincessInOz

Fantastic update.  Love the butterbeer and given the queasiness, I'm guessing you didn't have an extra one or six for me.  


I think staying on site and having early entry is worth it just for the picture of Hogsmeade at 9.30 am.  

Congrats on that necklace.  It's beautiful.


----------



## franandaj

ACDSNY said:


> Are pigs flying???  You're up way too early!!!
> 
> Woo hoo the DSL connections stayed up long enough for me to catch up on the last 4 pages.  Looks like you're have fun so far.



I know can you believe it????  I doubt it will last when we get home.  I think I'm like a kid on Christmas morning.  



TruBlu said:


> Amen, Sista!
> My boys BOTH had to have the wands that chose them!  And my little Ron broke his within the hour.  (We taped it up when we got home - Just like Ron's )
> They are made of a poly-resin type material - definitely not to play with!!!



I have Ron's wand.  I got it for Christmas years before they even announced the Harry Potter land.  Definitely not a toy.  We also have the Gryffindor sword.  In the new house there will also be a Harry Potter wall or cabinet.



TruBlu said:


> Your pictures are beautiful!  I didn't get any nearly that good!!!
> We loved the frozen butterbeer, but didn't like the non-frozen too much.  We also tried the pumpkin juice & couldn't drink it at all.  It was super sweet!
> 
> I am loving your report & can't wait for more!



I'm glad I didn't try the pumpkin juice.  I liked the frozen butterbeer much better than the other.  It was just too sweet.



rentayenta said:


> You're so prompt with the updates Alison that I forget we're not on real time.  I'm still very interested in the roast.
> 
> That Butterbeer sounds too sweet for me. Was it better frozen or were you feeling too icky to enjoy either?
> 
> The wand shop sounds like a total scam. My kids would love it.  And of course I'd buy it.
> 
> Sounds like you had a great day aside from the upset stomach. Fun trinkets too.
> 
> Admittedly I've read the HP books but lost interest after the 3rd. I know that's blasphemy but your report is making me want to finish them. HP land looks really fun and the details are amazing.



Even if I didn't feel icky, I would have liked the frozen better.  We listened to them on CD on our long drives.  For me with ADD, I retain a lot more than when reading.  I find myself looking at the words, but not comprehending what they say.  When I listen I can really get into the imagery.  We were riveted with the last few books even though there were some awful and sad parts.



Leshaface said:


> Wow, that ride really did you in!
> 
> Gasp, did you buy Hermione's Time Turner Necklace?!   So pretty.
> 
> Mmm, that butter beer sounds delicious.  Oooh, have you heard anything about the pumpkin juice?  Wonder how strong of a pumpkin taste it is...
> 
> All of your pictures of Hogsmeade makes it look like it's freezing there, and then I see everyone in your pics and everyone's wearing shorts
> 
> Must go to Honeydukes whenever I get there.
> 
> 
> p.s. you have no idea how excited I am seeing all these pictures of WWoHP



I did get Hermiones necklace!    And comparatively, it was very reasonably priced.  Most likely I won't really wear it, but will display it with all the other HP stuff we have.

It's ironic that they try to make it look cold, but it was one of the hottest January days ever!



lulubelle said:


> Following along with your fabulous TR.  We loved the frozen Butterbeer, but it was in May and pretty hot outside.  Looking forward to tomorrow's report!



It was really hot for January, we definitely liked the frozen butterbeer (I had heard that version was better previously).  Thanks for following along!



TruBlu said:


> It's been two years, but we had the pumpkin juice.  I love all things pumpkin & couldn't wait to try it.  I can't  remember the specific flavor - just that it was bad.  A very sweet fruit juice blend I think.  All four of us hated it.
> But, we loved the frozen Butterbeer!  We even sprung for the souvineer mugs!  I think it was about $50 for four!
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards



We have soooooo many souvenir mugs, and got rid of a ton of them at her father's Estate Sale a couple years ago, we are now picky about them.  I did have to get a Carsland cone cup though.    I'm glad I didn't try the pumpkin juice.  I'm not a pumpkin fan anyways.



PrincessInOz said:


> Fantastic update.  Love the butterbeer and given the queasiness, I'm guessing you didn't have an extra one or six for me.
> 
> 
> I think staying on site and having early entry is worth it just for the picture of Hogsmeade at 9.30 am.
> 
> Congrats on that necklace.  It's beautiful.



Fran had the extra one for you!   

The staying on site was definitely worth it, especially for commando types who CAN make it right at 8AM.


----------



## franandaj

On our way out of the park we stopped at the Poseidon Attraction, but it was down, so we just decided to head on out of the park and see what there was at Citiwalk for lunch.  We headed out through Seuss Land, but didnt really stop.  I just captured some pics on the way out.































I took this pic of the Hard Rock because the last time we were here, there was a Cadillac was sticking out the front, now there was a landslide and a guitar.






We checked out a number of restaurants.  Fran is smart enough to know that I dont want Panda Express, Burger King or some other Fast Food restaurant.   I want to sit down on a vacation and be waited on.  Most of the restaurants were not even open.  Margaritaville was not appealing.  We were already planning to eat at an Emerils for dinner so we didnt want that for lunch.  We found and information booth and learned that our choices besides the other two were Hard Rock, NBA or some other sports bar.  We ended up with Bubba Gump even though we have one at home (that we have never been to in however many years).  
















We decided to go for an appetizer fest.  We started off with Clam Chowder and Shrimp Gumbo, both split.











Then we split an order of spinach, artichoke, red pepper and cheese dip






And order of crab stuffed mushrooms.






As we were signing our checks we noticed another table who had ordered Coronatinis.  We decided that there were a few more dishes we would like to try at Bubba Gumps, and we would like to try this drink, so we may actually finally get to the one in Long Beach!






After this we headed back to the resort.  Fran REALLY needed a nap and I began to write and post updates to the trip report.  I spent a couple hours catching up on the DIS and then took a photo sightseeing trip around the resort while she caught up on some more ZZZs.  Ill have some of those photos up next.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Fantastic!  Glad to see you and Fran at a sit-down meal at Bubba's.  You both look like you had a good time......at least enough of a good time to want to go back for a repeat meal sometime.  


Looking forward to more.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Thanks for sharing all the photos of the Wizarding World of Harry Potter. As a big Harry Potter fan, I have wondered if a return visit to Islands of Adventures is in order. We have never rated Universal Studios or Islands of Adventures. Now I feel I don't have to. I got a good impression on what it is like and I think Forbidden Journey would make me miserably ill. I think we may just visit the Harry Potter experience in London instead.

Corinna


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

Is it just me or do the Universal parks really lack in the restaurant category?  I've never enjoyed eating in those parks, I'd head out too to eat.  Your lunch looked good, I'm looking forward to the resort pics.


----------



## dgbg100106

The necklace is beautiful!!!!!

The butterbeer does not sound like my kind of drink....

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Fantastic!  Glad to see you and Fran at a sit-down meal at Bubba's.  You both look like you had a good time......at least enough of a good time to want to go back for a repeat meal sometime.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to more.



Thanks, I'm always happy for a sit down meal, especially one that I don't have to reserve 180 days in advance!   



dolphingirl47 said:


> Thanks for sharing all the photos of the Wizarding World of Harry Potter. As a big Harry Potter fan, I have wondered if a return visit to Islands of Adventures is in order. We have never rated Universal Studios or Islands of Adventures. Now I feel I don't have to. I got a good impression on what it is like and I think Forbidden Journey would make me miserably ill. I think we may just visit the Harry Potter experience in London instead.
> 
> Corinna



From the pictures that I've seen, I would go for the one in London.  That's the REAL sets and they look very cool.  This was OK, but so much was just facades to house shops.  It was cool, but not THAT cool.



MomToPrincePhillip said:


> Is it just me or do the Universal parks really lack in the restaurant category?  I've never enjoyed eating in those parks, I'd head out too to eat.  Your lunch looked good, I'm looking forward to the resort pics.



You know to us, "Everything" about the Universal parks really seem to be lacking.  We enjoyed visiting but I'm not sure we would be back.  The last time we came, they had just announced that they would be building it, and we both sort of said, "OK, I guess we'll come back here when that's done".  But otherwise we really had no reason otherwise to go back.



dgbg100106 said:


> The necklace is beautiful!!!!!
> 
> The butterbeer does not sound like my kind of drink....
> 
> Beautiful pictures.



I bought it more for display purposes than wearing, but if I ever go for Halloween as Hermione, it will be good for the costume.

The Butterbeer is not something I would normally drink, but I had to try it.


----------



## franandaj

This was the first time that I could see the view from our room.  In the evening it was too dark to see anything.  In the morning, the window was covered with dew and fog and we could see nothing.











Here is our trashed room.  We really need our one bedroom villa!






So at this point I decided to get out of the room and take some pictures of the resort.  As I was waiting for the elevator, I realized that we could see the tip of Hogwarts from the elevator waiting platform window.






If you cant make it out, here it is in a close up.






These umbrellas were all over the place as decorative pieces.






This fountain is the centerpiece of the Lobby.






As were the Orchids.  The Sushi bar is called Orchid Court.











Back to the fountain


























I took this one for any Lakers fans out there.






The check in area






The breakfast service location (currently made up as a bar).






Lisa, I took this one for you





Continued, more resort shots


----------



## franandaj

The entrance






These frog guys line the walkway from the valet to the entrance.































Continuing around the resort.just some random artwork.
















Then I headed upstairs to the CL to check out the offerings.































Nothing really appealed to us, especially with our dinner plans and how much we ate for lunch, so I just had some wine and passed on the munchies.


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

Beautiful resort pictures, and I didn't have to wait long for them


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great looking resort and I love the frogs and artwork.


----------



## franandaj

MomToPrincePhillip said:


> Beautiful resort pictures, and I didn't have to wait long for them



Thanks!  I'm trying to plug along to Kidani, Jenny is getting so impatient about those roast pictures!        I'm not sure if I will be able to keep up the speed much longer.  Now that we are at Disney, I am taking hundreds of pictures in each download!   It's taken me from (travel day) Monday until Friday to get up pics from most of Tuesday.  After Wednesday night, updates will take much longer, so expect that I will be finishing the majority once I'm home.

However, if Fran keeps pushing herself like she did today, I'll have lots of her nap time to work on updates.  The unfortunate thing is that they will take a long time.  The good thing is that I have a lot of detail so you can live vicariously for quite a while!  



PrincessInOz said:


> Great looking resort and I love the frogs and artwork.



It is a very nice resort and fun to stay at.  I actually like the resort better than the parks!!     I would probably enjoy just hanging out at the pool and trying some restaurants and stuff there more than trying to go to US or IOA.  I also love that all the frogs are playing some kind of musical instrument!


----------



## PrincessInOz

I'm deciding between portofino bay and hard rock for universal.  I think hard rock is edging slightly in front right now....but I love the look of portofino bay.


----------



## sarahk0204

You're there!  Yay!!!!!!!!!!!



Just read a little.  I will have to go back and catch up tomorrow.

Yay!!!!!!


----------



## rentayenta

The hotel is quite pretty! 

Suessland (name?) looks darling and HP looks very cool but I don't see us doing Universal anytime soon. We gave the kids the option during our last trip to WDW and they all opted out. I've Disneyfied them I think.  

I'm glad your at Disney now! 

You both look relaxed and that you're having a great time.

And  I'm waiting to see the roast.


----------



## TruBlu

Alison,
Could you please do me a HUGE favor?

If you are in the parks and see the red shiny reversible Mickey tote bag that you can only purchase if you spend a certain amount of money on other things (can't remember the amount $40, $50??), would you PLEASE get the item number for me?

It is bright red with a rhinestone Mickey shape on the bottom corner.

I bought one last week & when I got it out today to use it I noticed one of the rhinestones is missing!  I called Disney but they can't even look it up without the item number - very UNMAGICAL phone call. 

I've searched for the last hour for the reciept - I've got one for every cookie we ate, but NOT that bag!  UGH!!!  They said I need the item number to exchange it for a new one.

Did I mention, PLEASE?


----------



## TruBlu

franandaj said:


> However, if Fran keeps pushing herself like she did today, I'll have lots of her nap time to work on updates.


Oh, poor Fran!  Don't let her wear herself out!!!  We don't want her feeling bad again.  I know how she feels - you want to push as much as you can, but it's worth it to slow down, not do as much, but truly enjoy what you do!

I'm always sending Fran hugs, but give her another one from me! 

We can wait for updates... you just might have to post that meat pic out of order!!!   THAT we can't wait for!


----------



## rentayenta

What's the cool looking drink with the Corona sticking out of the top?


----------



## ACDSNY

You'll need to get the Corona drink next time at Bubba Gump's my family likes them.

The resort pics are lovely and it's great to see the elephants kept their trunks on.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> I'm deciding between portofino bay and hard rock for universal.  I think hard rock is edging slightly in front right now....but I love the look of portofino bay.



We picked the Royal Pacific because it was the least expensive and the closest, plus I liked the food options there the best.  I'm not sure about the others.



sarahk0204 said:


> You're there!  Yay!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just read a little.  I will have to go back and catch up tomorrow.
> 
> Yay!!!!!!



I know I can't believe that we are FINALLY here!



rentayenta said:


> The hotel is quite pretty!
> 
> Suessland (name?) looks darling and HP looks very cool but I don't see us doing Universal anytime soon. We gave the kids the option during our last trip to WDW and they all opted out. I've Disneyfied them I think.
> 
> I'm glad your at Disney now!
> 
> You both look relaxed and that you're having a great time.
> 
> And  I'm waiting to see the roast.



I know, it will take a lot to get us back there.  I much prefer Disney.  The Dr. Seuss part was my favorite, the last time we were there.



TruBlu said:


> Alison,
> Could you please do me a HUGE favor?
> 
> If you are in the parks and see the red shiny reversible Mickey tote bag that you can only purchase if you spend a certain amount of money on other things (can't remember the amount $40, $50??), would you PLEASE get the item number for me?
> 
> It is bright red with a rhinestone Mickey shape on the bottom corner.
> 
> I bought one last week & when I got it out today to use it I noticed one of the rhinestones is missing!  I called Disney but they can't even look it up without the item number - very UNMAGICAL phone call.
> 
> I've searched for the last hour for the reciept - I've got one for every cookie we ate, but NOT that bag!  UGH!!!  They said I need the item number to exchange it for a new one.
> 
> Did I mention, PLEASE?



I asked Fran, she said that they are now offering a different promo, but we will definitely look.



TruBlu said:


> Oh, poor Fran!  Don't let her wear herself out!!!  We don't want her feeling bad again.  I know how she feels - you want to push as much as you can, but it's worth it to slow down, not do as much, but truly enjoy what you do!
> 
> I'm always sending Fran hugs, but give her another one from me!
> 
> We can wait for updates... you just might have to post that meat pic out of order!!!   THAT we can't wait for!



It's hard to tell her anything!  But hopefully she's not pushing too hard.  She is getting in several hour naps every day so that helps!



rentayenta said:


> What's the cool looking drink with the Corona sticking out of the top?



They called it a Coronatini.  We want to try those!



ACDSNY said:


> You'll need to get the Corona drink next time at Bubba Gump's my family likes them.
> 
> The resort pics are lovely and *it's great to see the elephants kept their trunks on*.



They look/sound good, so we'll have to try them.  

    at the bold!


----------



## franandaj

After a couple glasses of wine, we headed down to our dinner location.











Last time we dined here I didnt take any pictures of the room, so I fixed that this time!
















Another one just for you, Lisa!






Shrimp chips with a spicy sauce are served in lieu of bread.






The menu































This is going to become a theme for our trip, we decided again on a menu of tapas and chose this Alsacian Gewurtraminer to accompany our choices.






We really need to learn.  Order two things at a time!  This was the crispy tempura Blue Crab with Bibb Lettuce and Creamy Mango-Caesar Dressing.  This was the split portion.






This was the Pan Seared Jumbo Lump Crab Potsticker






This was my favorite the Slow Roasted Filipino Adobo Pork Shoulder with Chinese Chive Pancake.  I love scallion pancakes! And to use them like a taco wrap was just great!






Here it is served up (sorry its blurry).






And lastly the Konwe Smoked Baby Back Ribs






Even though we could not finish all the tapas, we certainly had room for dessert.  They brought us the dessert menu











But in the end I really wanted the dessert from the Chefs Tasting menu.  Warm Pineapple Upside Down Cake with Whiskey Caramel Sauce and Cinnamon Ice Cream.  It was F*A*B*U*L*O*U*S!






Fran wanted the Warm Lemon White Chocolate Bread Pudding with Blueberry Sauce and Strawberry ice Cream.






After dinner we returned to our room and I worked on getting us consolidated and packed for our move over to Disney the next day.


----------



## dgbg100106

that resort is gorgeous, it looks like you are the only ones there.  No one is in your photos...


----------



## dgbg100106

oh food porn I love it...

When I was looking at the menu, I thought the blue crab salad, and the lemon dessert would be my order.

The cinnamon ice cream sounds really nice too.

So out of all the savory offerings, which was your favorite?


----------



## TruBlu

franandaj said:
			
		

> I asked Fran, she said that they are now offering a different promo, but we will definitely look.
> 
> It's hard to tell her anything!  But hopefully she's not pushing too hard.  She is getting in several hour naps every day so that helps!


Thanks for keeping an eye out for the bag.  
I bought mine in the store across from the Country Bears in MK, if that helps.

I'm glad Fran is taking breaks & resting some.  I know how stubborn people are... because I'm one, too!  

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## TruBlu

Yay!  A picture of you two together!!!!  Love it!  You look so happy!  

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> that resort is gorgeous, it looks like you are the only ones there.  No one is in your photos...



There was a convention of eye doctors going on which was why only CL rooms were available when I rebooked.  They were either in seminars, or I just waited for them to leave the shot.



dgbg100106 said:


> oh food porn I love it...
> 
> When I was looking at the menu, I thought the blue crab salad, and the lemon dessert would be my order.
> 
> The cinnamon ice cream sounds really nice too.
> 
> So out of all the savory offerings, which was your favorite?



The cinnamon ice cream was really unique and good!  I thought I mentioned that the Adobo tacos with the chive pancakes was my fave....



TruBlu said:


> Thanks for keeping an eye out for the bag.
> I bought mine in the store across from the Country Bears in MK, if that helps.
> 
> I'm glad Fran is taking breaks & resting some.  I know how stubborn people are... because I'm one, too!
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards



When I was looking out for them, I saw them everywhere.  Aren't you glad she likes to shop?    



TruBlu said:


> Yay!  A picture of you two together!!!!  Love it!  You look so happy!
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards



It's hard to get pictures together when it's just the two of us, but I think we got a few of them this trip.


----------



## franandaj

I couldnt sleep from 4AM on the next morning.  I dont know if it was excitement, the bed was too small or just the time change really took me for a turn.  I watched some TV and finally around 6AM I was DISing from my cellphone and our tablet.  I got dressed by 7AM and went across the way to the lounge.  I grabbed a coffee for me and some donuts.  Chocolate for Fran and what I thought was jelly for me, but it turned out that it was chocolate filled. A little odd, but  what the heck, it was still good!

We had decided the previous day that even though we still had another day on our Islands of Adventure passes, it just wasnt worth it for us.  I like thrill rides, but I dont like them just to go fast and upside down.  Thats why I love the Disney rides so much, they are overly themed.  Its not that there arent any rides at US/IOA that arent super themed, Im just not into the Marvel Superheroes or Simpsons.  I did those in 2008 and really dont need to do them again.

So we had another goal in mind for today.  We packed up our bags and headed over the lounge to get a little more breakfast.  I didnt take pictures because we pretty much had the same thing as the day before.  I had cereal and fruit.  Fran had a bagel, some pastries and fruit.  Not all that exciting.  We called for the bellman (which actually took the longest out of everything). And Fran went downstairs to get the car from the Valet.

We loaded everything up and were pulling out of the parking lot by 10:15AM.  Our destination?






For those of you who have been following me forever, you know that we did the sister exhibit in Las Vegas back in January 2011.  This wasnt nearly as big as the Vegas show. The problem with both of these is that they wont let you take pictures inside. (If youre interested in seeing what little I have from that exhibit here is the link  Titanic Exhibit in Vegas from 2011 )

The show in Vegas has all the cool stuff, there isnt as much here, but they definitely capture the essence and have a few things.  Here are some photos from the lobby where they let you take pictures.


























This is a piece of coal recovered from the ocean floor.  Evidently the only legal thing you can own from the Titanic is coal.  Fran has a piece of wood from the debris that was recovered, evidently it was once a deck chair.  Its the size of a fingernail and framed in an 11x14 frame with an image of the ship and description of what it is.  Supposedly it has a certificate of authenticity.






They take you through the launch, the various accommodations and possessions of the passengers, starting with first class down to steerage.  We opted to do the tour on our own, but tagged along with the guided tour once they caught up to us.  If you do this in Orlando, choose the guided tour and then go back and read the signs.  Thats essentially what we did.  As you near the end they have various methods to simulate what the passengers went through (as humanely to visitors as possible).  

They also have a piece there called The Little Big Piece  (see Vegas report for full explanation).  We spent about two hours there because after the exhibit there was a gift shop.  They had some replicas of the jewelry for sale there.
















I did end up purchasing this one, as it will match some of my Swarovski crystal earrings.






I also got a ceramic copy of a menu (for display in our Titanic part of the new house).  I really wanted one menu that I saw in the display that you will like PIO.  They served Potatoes, Baked in their Jackets for one of the meals for the First Class Passengers!

Oh yeah, and I forgot to mention.  While we viewed the exhibit, Fran took her scooter.  She was going to try and walk it, but we had agreed that it would be prudent to bring the roast with us instead of leaving it inside the car for a few hours.  So in the back of Frans Scooter bag, the roast enjoyed the exhibit as well!


----------



## franandaj

Heres another one for those who have been around since the inception of my original PTR..so by this time it was nearly 1PM and we were definitely starving, so where did we go?  






I grew up in New England and as a kid I used to always eat the Friendlys Frankfurters.  When I was in the planning stages of this trip, I found out that one was on International Drive and since it was only a few blocks from the Titanic Experience, we went there.

I couldnt resist ordering a Chocolate Fribble Milkshake along with my Frankfurter.  Notice the cool bun that it comes in?  We don't get those in California, I really like those!











And Fran ordered the Senior Version of the Cheeseburger






Which came with a free Hot Fudge Sundae!






But no  we were not yet ready to check into Kidani.  There were the Premium Outlets with a Disneys Character warehouse.I wont go into the GPS and direction problems that we had with our phones, but it caused much frustration, especially since I was now getting tired and cranky.  But in addition to a couple T-shirts she got these.











I then used my GPS to map us to the closest Publix to Kidani (from my memory of our last trip). And when we got there, it had closed!    So we went back to the other one that I knew about on Vineland.  Once we had everything we needed, we mapped ourselves back to Kidani, of course we passed a BRAND SPANKING NEW PUBLIX that was twice as close to Kidani on the way there AND it was twice as big and nice!    At this point, I was so tired, I didnt even care, by this point I think it was 6:00PM!

We were finally on approach.





















We pulled up and the nice Valet unloaded our car.  I told him that we would need two carts, but amazingly enough he got it all on one cart.  Then we went to check in.  I had to capture as much of the lobby as my exhausted little brain could fathom.






More light fixtures, Lisa!











And then we were on our way to our room.  I caught my first glance of animals!  Look, look, Fran!  There are Zebras!  I cried.

Those are giraffe. She said in a dead pan tone.  

Yes.  I was THAT tired.


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> From the pictures that I've seen, I would go for the one in London.  That's the REAL sets and they look very cool.  This was OK, but so much was just facades to house shops.  It was cool, but not THAT cool.



Of course, for us the added bonus is that London is a lot closer, too.

I loved all the resort photos. I especially loved the fountain and the orchids. Your dinner sounded delicious. I have always meant to go back to the Titanic exhibition. We went once when it was still at the Mercado and enjoyed it, but I heard they had expanded it since then.

Corinna


----------



## ACDSNY

Nice new necklace and Disney stuff.

Ah Home Sweet Home at AKV!  Your roast certainly had a nice vacation before being cooked.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love the necklace.  Congratulations.  Love that you and Fran were happy to just swap Universal for the Titanic!

That menu sounds awesome!  I would put it out on Tuesdays in my place.  

And.....welcome home.


----------



## Linda67

Wow, I had a lot to catch up on!

Great photos of the WWOHP - sorry the ride made you fell sick 

I don't really suffer from motion sickness so did the ride many, many times when we visited but the coolest thing about it is the  walk through the castle to get to the ride 

Glad to see you have arrived safe and sound at Kidani, and I hope you are going to get some rest - you must be shattered!!


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

Another great update, and you're right Alison, I am living vicariously though your TR, I think it helps that your practically doing it live! We are staying just one night  post cruise in a Savannah Studio, so I can't wait to see your resort pics!


----------



## rentayenta

Kidani!!!!!!   Your photos make me so happy.  home! 

The Titanic info is cool however it's also the reason Joshua is waffling between a Disney Cruise and Disneyland. I'm also afraid that they'll be bored with 2 full days at sea. I need a planning intervention! I'm glad the roast enjoyed the exhibit too. That's hilarious!

The Friendly's treat looks so good. How are the fries? Fries are my thing. I love me some salt and grease and carbs. 

Glad you got your groceries. Full pantry = happiness. 

Emeril's looks delicious too. The pot sticker looks huge. And pineapple upside down is one of my can't-pass-up-desserts. 

Hope you get some good sleep.


----------



## dgbg100106

Welcome Home!!!!


----------



## sarahk0204

Now I am all caught up!

LOL about the roast and the Titanic exhibit.  Definitely the best option from a food safety standpoint.

Looking forward to more.


----------



## disney ny

I just had to comment and let you know how much I enjoy your trip reports.  I read your Destination D one as one of the first trip reports I ever read and was amazed at the detail. Now I am always excited when I see a new one.  You guys know how to travel!  And it sounds like you will have the kind of house I want someday- so cool.  It must be fun to have a partner in life that shares the same interests and gets excited about the same things.  My husband doesn't "get" my Disney thing and he would never be about designing a house around the things I love. And my favorite part so far "Look, Fran there are zebras...................."


----------



## TruBlu

franandaj said:
			
		

> It's hard to get pictures together when it's just the two of us, but I think we got a few of them this trip.


I know what you mean!  We only get a few each trip of the four of us.  I don't really like asking strangers in the parks, but the Photopass people usually take one with our camera, too.

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## TruBlu

franandaj said:
			
		

> When I was looking out for them, I saw them everywhere.  Aren't you glad she likes to shop?
> .



I <3 you both!!!!!
And you are very lucky, the only shop I can get my spouse to willingly go in is the Christmas one!

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## TruBlu

franandaj said:
			
		

> Ibut we had agreed that it would be prudent to bring the roast with us instead of leaving it inside the car for a few hours.  So in the back of Fran&#146;s Scooter bag, the roast enjoyed the exhibit as well!


OMG - I'm laying here in a hospital bed beside my DS11 while he's having a sleep study. We are on camera & I'm supposed to be quiet.  When I read this I BURST out with a very LOUD laugh!  I know the nurses think I'm crazy...


Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## TruBlu

franandaj said:
			
		

> And then we were on our way to our room.  I caught my first glance of animals!  &#147;Look, look, Fran!  There are Zebras!&#148;  I cried.
> 
> &#147;Those are giraffe.&#148; She said in a dead pan tone.
> 
> Yes.  I was THAT tired.


 Now you're going to get me in trouble with the nurses!  That's TWO disruptive laughs!!!!!!  




Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> Of course, for us the added bonus is that London is a lot closer, too.
> 
> I loved all the resort photos. I especially loved the fountain and the orchids. Your dinner sounded delicious. I have always meant to go back to the Titanic exhibition. We went once when it was still at the Mercado and enjoyed it, but I heard they had expanded it since then.
> 
> Corinna



That is definitely a bonus that London is so close.  I would love to go there and see the sets.

The Titanic exhibit in Las Vegas is much more impressive.  It must have been pretty small if this one is expanded.



ACDSNY said:


> Nice new necklace and Disney stuff.
> 
> Ah Home Sweet Home at AKV!  Your roast certainly had a nice vacation before being cooked.



Thanks!  Yes, it certainly made the rounds of chilled compartments!  



PrincessInOz said:


> Love the necklace.  Congratulations.  Love that you and Fran were happy to just swap Universal for the Titanic!
> 
> That menu sounds awesome!  I would put it out on Tuesdays in my place.
> 
> And.....welcome home.



Actually it was one of about 20 items that they offered on the menu, but I bet it would do just fine for Tuesdays!  



Linda67 said:


> Wow, I had a lot to catch up on!
> 
> Great photos of the WWOHP - sorry the ride made you fell sick
> 
> I don't really suffer from motion sickness so did the ride many, many times when we visited but the coolest thing about it is the  walk through the castle to get to the ride
> 
> Glad to see you have arrived safe and sound at Kidani, and I hope you are going to get some rest - you must be shattered!!



You're lucky it didn't make you sick.  A lot of people who were passing us in the queue were obviously repeat passengers.  It never even occured to me that I might have a problem on the ride.

I did get some rest.  That big jacuzzi tub helps A LOT!



MomToPrincePhillip said:


> Another great update, and you're right Alison, I am living vicariously though your TR, I think it helps that your practically doing it live! We are staying just one night  post cruise in a Savannah Studio, so I can't wait to see your resort pics!



No matter where you are here, it is still pretty cool and relaxing!



rentayenta said:


> Kidani!!!!!!   Your photos make me so happy.  home!
> 
> The Titanic info is cool however it's also the reason Joshua is waffling between a Disney Cruise and Disneyland. I'm also afraid that they'll be bored with 2 full days at sea. I need a planning intervention! I'm glad the roast enjoyed the exhibit too. That's hilarious!
> 
> The Friendly's treat looks so good. How are the fries? Fries are my thing. I love me some salt and grease and carbs.
> 
> Glad you got your groceries. Full pantry = happiness.
> 
> Emeril's looks delicious too. The pot sticker looks huge. And pineapple upside down is one of my can't-pass-up-desserts.
> 
> Hope you get some good sleep.



Oh my gosh, bored on the days at sea?????  There is so much to do, at least for me there was.  I would imagine that the activities for kids would be as appealing if not more so, just the pool and possible games would keep them busy.

The fries at Friendly's were really good.  Yes the Pot Sticker was HUGE.  When it said Jumbo Lump Crab, I thought they were referring to the crab not the potsticker!  Took me totally by surprise.



dgbg100106 said:


> Welcome Home!!!!



Thanks! 



sarahk0204 said:


> Now I am all caught up!
> 
> LOL about the roast and the Titanic exhibit.  Definitely the best option from a food safety standpoint.
> 
> Looking forward to more.



Glad you are caught up, I will probably move more slowly now.  It was the only option from a food safety standpoint, it was supposed to be about 88 degrees that day!  



disney ny said:


> I just had to comment and let you know how much I enjoy your trip reports.  I read your Destination D one as one of the first trip reports I ever read and was amazed at the detail. Now I am always excited when I see a new one.  You guys know how to travel!  And it sounds like you will have the kind of house I want someday- so cool.  It must be fun to have a partner in life that shares the same interests and gets excited about the same things.  My husband doesn't "get" my Disney thing and he would never be about designing a house around the things I love. And my favorite part so far "Look, Fran there are zebras...................."



Thanks for your compliments.  That Destination D trip was the last time we had been at WDW, so I'm glad to be back.  Our new house, will probably be an almost all Disney house, sorry your husband doesn't "get it".

I felt so silly after the Zebra comment.  We were in the lobby and I'm sure other people heard me too.  



TruBlu said:


> I know what you mean!  We only get a few each trip of the four of us.  I don't really like asking strangers in the parks, but the Photopass people usually take one with our camera, too.
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards



I don't like asking people to take our picture either, but the waiters have been more than happy to offer.



TruBlu said:


> I <3 you both!!!!!
> And you are very lucky, the only shop I can get my spouse to willingly go in is the Christmas one!
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards



Sometimes, I wish that was the case!     We always come home with too much stuff, but at least it's cool stuff.



TruBlu said:


> OMG - I'm laying here in a hospital bed beside my DS11 while he's having a sleep study. We are on camera & I'm supposed to be quiet.  When I read this I BURST out with a very LOUD laugh!  I know the nurses think I'm crazy...
> 
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards



You are crazy!    Aren't you?


----------



## franandaj

We finally arrived in our room and Fran called up for the luggage.  I quickly started to document the room before we trashed it!

















































































And I love all these little details on the living room TV armoire and chairs.
















And I wouldnt want to forget the second bathroom and the laundry.











When we gave our luggage to the bellman, I made sure to take the Roast, Garlic and toothpicks with me so that I wasnt waiting on anyone.  I started preparing the garlic for the roast as soon as I was done with the pictures.

As the bellman arrived, I quickly put away and frozen or refrigerated goodies and continued work on the Roast.  I guess I didnt take a picture of it pre-cooking, but trust me, it was in the oven.


*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*

Then I sorted out the rest of the groceries and definitely felt like Jenny as I looked at my countertops and refrigerator!   





















While it cooked, I unpacked our suitcases, hung up our clothes and got us moved in.  It felt so much better having our stuff in drawers and closets rather than in suitcases on the other bed like the RPH.  After about two hours, the baked potato was ready and the roast seemed to have reached medium rare.






So I woke Fran from her nap and dinner was served.  Her plate.notice that she cant wait to dig in!






Our toppings/seasonings






And my plate with all the accoutrements.







Happy Everyone?


----------



## rentayenta

Rare meat, full fridge, sour cream, REAL butter, and pics of Kidani? This may be the best trip report update ever!  Your countertops pics look just like mine did. I can't figure out where my need to feed comes from as I didn't grow up wanting for much. 


Hope your move to BLT runs smoothly today. 


I'll need to pick your brain about cruises once you get back. My head is spinning from all of the info I'm trying to ingest.


----------



## dolphingirl47

You dinner looks amazing. I wish we could get prime rib over here. I love all the decor in your room, but having seen the photos, I am glad that my first (and probably only) experience of a One Bedroom Villa was at Old Key West.

Corinna


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

Oh it's too funny!  My DS (9) just came by as I was reading your TR, he saw your counter, fridge, and roast pics and he said "Oh Wow! I'm in"  You may have a new groupie.


----------



## ACDSNY

That looks so yummy and the pics of the room are making me homesick.

Now DH on the other hand would be saying that piece of meat is still mooing.  He likes his well done.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Happy?   Nearly.  


The only thing wrong?  I can't taste your food.  

ps.  In the event that I am lucky enough to taste your food in the future, I think I would need my meat cooked just a little longer.


----------



## lisaviolet

MomToPrincePhillip said:


> Oh it's too funny!  My DS (9) just came by as I was reading your TR, he saw your counter, fridge, and roast pics and he said "Oh Wow! I'm in"  You may have a new groupie.



  Cutest ever.

Alison,

Popping in to say that I'm reading.  LOVING the fine fixtures. Thank you!  Will be on the lookout for balloons and small animals next.  

I have SO MUCH to say.  Loving it.  

But this for now.  I laughed so loudly at the women with the Corona drinks.  

Why?

Because you seemed like such a paparazzo.    Priceless.


----------



## Linda67

I just can't believe you have had time to unpack, stock up your fridge and kitchen, cook a full roast dinner AND find time to photograph the whole thing and write a TR!!

I take my hat off to you !


----------



## Leshaface

waah, I miss Kidani so much.  

Oh my gosh.  You killed it with the roast.  Honestly, it looks like art!


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Rare meat, full fridge, sour cream, REAL butter, and pics of Kidani? This may be the best trip report update ever!  Your countertops pics look just like mine did. I can't figure out where my need to feed comes from as I didn't grow up wanting for much.
> 
> 
> Hope your move to BLT runs smoothly today.
> 
> 
> I'll need to pick your brain about cruises once you get back. My head is spinning from all of the info I'm trying to ingest.



I figured this would be a fabulous way to kick off the DVC part of this long awaited trip.  Good food, and as you said, the more sour cream the better!  I knew Fran would be exhausted by the time we got there so staying in for dinner was the best option (and probably one of the tastiest!)



dolphingirl47 said:


> You dinner looks amazing. I wish we could get prime rib over here. I love all the decor in your room, but having seen the photos, I am glad that my first (and probably only) experience of a One Bedroom Villa was at Old Key West.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks!  How come you can't get Prime Rib over there?  Is it just that they cut meat differently or is there just not as much beef for cattle or something else?  Now you have me very curious!

OKW is a fabulous resort!  I can't wait to stay there again sometime when we want to have a car and do more than just Disney World and do a lot of relaxing in the room and fixing wonderful meals to enjoy on the patio.



MomToPrincePhillip said:


> Oh it's too funny!  My DS (9) just came by as I was reading your TR, he saw your counter, fridge, and roast pics and he said "Oh Wow! I'm in"  You may have a new groupie.



  That's great!  Tell him to come on in!



ACDSNY said:


> That looks so yummy and the pics of the room are making me homesick.
> 
> Now DH on the other hand would be saying that piece of meat is still mooing.  He likes his well done.



That's exactly how I like my meat!  Still mooing!  Not sure that I could accomodate well done.



PrincessInOz said:


> Happy?   Nearly.
> 
> 
> The only thing wrong?  I can't taste your food.
> 
> ps.  In the event that I am lucky enough to taste your food in the future, I think I would need my meat cooked just a little longer.



Normally I do try to make a roast with a little more variety of doneness, but I guess the center didn't really thaw on this one.  It was OK since each of us took the end piece and the rest I used for leftovers, so it got cooked a little more.  I can certainly do Medium.  Fran did get the piece that was a little more cooked than mine.  It was definitely mooing!   

In October hopefully we can do a tri tip on the Barbeque and it will have Medium through Medium Rare slices for the non Pesky Vegetarians!



lisaviolet said:


> Cutest ever.
> 
> Alison,
> 
> Popping in to say that I'm reading.  LOVING the fine fixtures. Thank you!  Will be on the lookout for balloons and small animals next.
> 
> I have SO MUCH to say.  Loving it.
> 
> But this for now.  I laughed so loudly at the women with the Corona drinks.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because you seemed like such a paparazzo.    Priceless.



Hmmmm....balloons   Not so sure.  Small animals, I might have a few of those.

  I felt bad for the poor woman in the one shot, she had such a weird expression on her face, but what are the chances that she will ever know that she is in my TR!    Let's hope she is not someone in witness protection and I have just compromised her security.  



Linda67 said:


> I just can't believe you have had time to unpack, stock up your fridge and kitchen, cook a full roast dinner AND find time to photograph the whole thing and write a TR!!
> 
> I take my hat off to you !



I did have a couple hours while the roast cooked to unpack the groceries and get our stuff all sorted out.  The photography thing is no big deal, between my training on writing TRs and the "What's for Dinner" thread, I'm used to having my camera handy.  If you want to see amazing, follow PIO on her adventures!

You will notice that it took me several days to get the pictures of the roast up.  I wanted to make sure that I posted that part before we checked out of Kidani.  I actually just did the same thing all over again at BLT we are all settled and ready for dinner here now, so I'll be signing off for a while.  Wishes is on in an hour and we're going to watch it from our room!


----------



## Pinkocto

How did I possibly get five pages behind 

Loved all the WWOHP pictures! Sounds like it would be best to skip the ride. I love the necklaces you bought! 

The zebra announcement made me belly laugh, sorry  It totally reminded me of something. Mom and I like to get together for movies on a regular basis and we were seeing X-Men First Class in the theater. I'm hoping you've seen it or this won't be as funny. Well at the end right before Erik first announces himself as Magneto, mom in the most serious of voices says 'MAGENTA!'. I can't tell you how much I laughed I was so amused. 

Love seeing Fran smiling, it warms my heart


----------



## ACDSNY

I'm with you on the still mooing so I don't cook a roast very often since I about cry making it well done for DH.


----------



## TruBlu

ACDSNY said:
			
		

> I'm with you on the still mooing so I don't cook a roast very often since I about cry making it well done for DH.



I think I'd have to cut it in half.  It has to be mooing for me, too!

Looks very yummy!!!!

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## kikiq

OMG, back just in time for THE ROAST!!!  Looks delicious, just the way I like it.  My DH would say it would need to go back into the oven for a few more minutes 

Love your pictures.  Hoping to convince my DH to stay at least one time at AKV.  My DD and I stayed there right before she started her CP.  We really enjoyed our stay there.


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> Thanks!  How come you can't get Prime Rib over there?  Is it just that they cut meat differently or is there just not as much beef for cattle or something else?  Now you have me very curious



I think it is a bit of both. It is very hard to get decent cuts of beef over here. The most common cuts for roasts over here are Topside and Silverside, which you would both classify as round. 

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

Leshaface said:


> waah, I miss Kidani so much.
> 
> Oh my gosh.  You killed it with the roast.  Honestly, it looks like art!



  I wasn't sure at first if the phrase "You killed it with the roast" was a good thing or not!    Thanks!  I miss Kidani too, but looking at the castle out the window is not bad either!



Pinkocto said:


> How did I possibly get five pages behind
> 
> Loved all the WWOHP pictures! Sounds like it would be best to skip the ride. I love the necklaces you bought!
> 
> The zebra announcement made me belly laugh, sorry  It totally reminded me of something. Mom and I like to get together for movies on a regular basis and we were seeing X-Men First Class in the theater. I'm hoping you've seen it or this won't be as funny. Well at the end right before Erik first announces himself as Magneto, mom in the most serious of voices says 'MAGENTA!'. I can't tell you how much I laughed I was so amused.
> 
> Love seeing Fran smiling, it warms my heart



Between the chatter and updates, I'm not surprised you got five pages behind!  I think a small update is in order.



ACDSNY said:


> I'm with you on the still mooing so I don't cook a roast very often since I about cry making it well done for DH.



That would make me very sad too.



TruBlu said:


> I think I'd have to cut it in half.  It has to be mooing for me, too!
> 
> Looks very yummy!!!!
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards



This is what I would tell Angela.  I would seriously make two roasts and start his part an hour to half an hour earlier than mine!



kikiq said:


> OMG, back just in time for THE ROAST!!!  Looks delicious, just the way I like it.  My DH would say it would need to go back into the oven for a few more minutes
> 
> Love your pictures.  Hoping to convince my DH to stay at least one time at AKV.  My DD and I stayed there right before she started her CP.  We really enjoyed our stay there.



Just in the nick of time!  I am blessed that she likes her meat nice and rare, this was a tiny bit underdone, for her, but she doesn't complain.  I gave her the more cooked piece.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I think it is a bit of both. It is very hard to get decent cuts of beef over here. The most common cuts for roasts over here are Topside and Silverside, which you would both classify as round.
> 
> Corinna



Very interesting!  I guess we are blessed living in California.  I remember when I used to visit Leshaface's town, I would smell the cows and think "yuck".  But the fact that those cows are there and so close is one of the reasons that we get such lovely cuts of beef, as well as so much other wonderful farm foods!  I will remember to be thankful for that!


----------



## franandaj

The next morning I was awake by about 5:30AM (which was a little better than the previous night).  We were going to try and make rope drop.  I made Fran one of her mini bagels and cream cheese and I had an English Muffin and some coffee.  We both had a glass of orange juice.  Sorry no pics, it just wasnt that exciting.  We made it to the bus stop by 8:15 and were at the park even before they were letting guests in.






We waited around for a few minutes before they started letting guests in.
















And there we were at Rope Drop!    I took a picture of the rope to prove it!


























Soon we were caught up in the mele of folks trying to make the first Safari ride.  






We go to a special section and Fran and I were the first to arrive in our section.  They made us wait for more people, so we didnt get our own private safari vehicle, although for a while I was hoping!






Eventually we got started.  Now at this point in our trip we have been on the safari twice.  I am going to combine the pictures so that there is only one long safari in this report.  Youll have to click back to this post to see the animals again when we ride it a second time!  






First are the Okapi and some other critters 































That's it for now, we have another rope drop to make!


----------



## dgbg100106

Dinner looks awesome and the picture of you two on the safari is adorable!


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


> !



What an amazing shot you got.  Very pretty!

Yes, 'killing it with the roast' is a definite good thing 

Dang you were first in line for RD!


----------



## rentayenta

Rope drop?  Love a good rd. Good job for two non morning gals.  The picture of you two in front of AK is a great one! Happy faces. 


And since we're allchiming in, if you ever make me dinner, I'll take it mooing.


----------



## Leshaface

rentayenta said:


> And since we're allchiming in, if you ever make me dinner, I'll take it mooing.



Ooh me too, me too!


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> Dinner looks awesome and the picture of you two on the safari is adorable!



Thanks!  



Leshaface said:


> What an amazing shot you got.  Very pretty!
> 
> Yes, 'killing it with the roast' is a definite good thing
> 
> Dang you were first in line for RD!



Fran actually got that one, she has the DSLR with the telephoto lens.  

First along with about 50 other people.  The rope was a good 30-50ft long!



rentayenta said:


> Rope drop?  Love a good rd. Good job for two non morning gals.  The picture of you two in front of AK is a great one! Happy faces.
> 
> 
> And since we're allchiming in, if you ever make me dinner, I'll take it mooing.



We have been surprisingly morning folks this trip.  I guess when there is something worthwhile to do!

I'll cook dinner for everyone sometime, if I ever get the chance!


----------



## franandaj

Leshaface said:


> Ooh me too, me too!



When we get the new house finished, you can come over for dinner and see our Haunted Mansion, Harry Potter and all the other Disney decor we are planning!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Well done on making rope drop. I love the animal pictures.

Corinna


----------



## sarahk0204

franandaj said:


> Very interesting!  I guess we are blessed living in California.  I remember when I used to visit Leshaface's town, I would smell the cows and think "yuck".  But the fact that those cows are there and so close is one of the reasons that we get such lovely cuts of beef, as well as so much other wonderful farm foods!  I will remember to be thankful for that!




I don't know if you remember, but you were very helpful when I was planning my trip to VGC and researching the best place to buy steaks to grill.

Living near "cow country" does have its advantages.


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


> When we get the new house finished, you can come over for dinner and see our Haunted Mansion, Harry Potter and all the other Disney decor we are planning!





I'll bring dessert!


----------



## ACDSNY

Nice update!  I'm impressed you both made rope drop, we don't even try anymore.


----------



## TruBlu

dgbg100106 said:
			
		

> Dinner looks awesome and the picture of you two on the safari is adorable!



I agree!  My favorite picture so far!  

And, I'm hoping for one of those dinner invitations!!!!  I want to tour the Disney Dream House!  

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## PrincessInOz

Oh!  I'm sitting here cheering!  You made rope drop!  And what great pictures of the animals on safari.


----------



## dgbg100106

We never make rope drop, and we gave up trying....   So I am truly impressed


----------



## TruBlu

I'm impressed, too!  Especially since you guys are on the wrong side of the time difference!!!  It was easy for us to get up early in San Francisco - 9 am was Noon!!!  

We've only made 3 rope drops EVER & 2 of them were for Star Wars Weekend, and we had no choice!

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> Well done on making rope drop. I love the animal pictures.
> 
> Corinna


Thanks, it's one of the few I've ever made.



sarahk0204 said:


> I don't know if you remember, but you were very helpful when I was planning my trip to VGC and researching the best place to buy steaks to grill.
> 
> Living near "cow country" does have its advantages.



Yes, I remember! You bu your meats from a local butcher and were concerned about store meats. PIO, skiingfast and I discussed your choices at great length on your PTR!



Leshaface said:


> I'll bring dessert!



you're on, but the house has to be finished first!



ACDSNY said:


> Nice update!  I'm impressed you both made rope drop, we don't even try anymore.



It's our first in YEARS! It's amazing whats RA drugs can do!


----------



## franandaj

TruBlu said:


> I agree!  My favorite picture so far!
> 
> And, I'm hoping for one of those dinner invitations!!!!  I want to tour the Disney Dream House!
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards



Well we have to build it first! Once it's all finished you can all come for a visit. I'll cook, but I hope you all like cats! 



PrincessInOz said:


> Oh!  I'm sitting here cheering!  You made rope drop!  And what great pictures of the animals on safari.


You of all people know what a challenge it is for us to get up early!



dgbg100106 said:


> We never make rope drop, and we gave up trying....   So I am truly impressed



I thought we had given up on rope drop. I had not counted on it in my plans, but it was a bonus.



TruBlu said:


> I'm impressed, too!  Especially since you guys are on the wrong side of the time difference!!!  It was easy for us to get up early in San Francisco - 9 am was Noon!!!
> 
> We've only made 3 rope drops EVER & 2 of them were for Star Wars Weekend, and we had no choice!
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards



On our first trip over 15 years ago, I remember waiting at the bus stop at PO (now Riverside) before the sun came up.    Our last morning we're going to try for EMH!


----------



## dgbg100106

Bonus is good!


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> Bonus is good!


----------



## franandaj

Were still on the safari, moving on to the rhinosNot many good shots of them, they are mostly blurry.






I cant remember what these are called.Nyala?
















And who could miss the Hippos




































Next was the crocodiles


























And then we moved out on to the Savannah




































*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## podsnel

Hi there!!   I am back from Mexico, and trying to catch up on your adventures- back here on the Harry potter ride, I just had to say, that when we were there and on the line, that one area where you had a hard time pushing Fran just me me shake my head- someone was struggling with a wheelchair, and all I could think was clearly, Universal did not take these people into consideration when they came up with this.   So glad someone helped you!


----------



## franandaj

Then there were the Ankole Cattle





















We came upon the giraffe next (funny thing is, I typed zebra first and had to go back and correct it!)



















































There were some Wildebeast in there too









































She got some good ones of the monkeys up close, mine were far away, and hard to make them out.















*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*
The Lions were out, unfortunately on our first safari, this was right about when Fran realized that we had not cleared off her media card and it was full!    This is why we ended up coming back for the second safari.














































As we were with the wart hogs and an ostrich meandered by
















And with that our safari was concluded.  Im glad they took the stupid part about us foiling the poachers out.  Better just to let us see the animals and not have some silly tie in at the end.  From there.where did we go next?


----------



## dgbg100106

The pictures are beautiful and the animals are so wonderful.


I am so glad you went back and enjoyed the afternoon.


----------



## franandaj

podsnel said:


> Hi there!!   I am back from Mexico, and trying to catch up on your adventures- back here on the Harry potter ride, I just had to say, that when we were there and on the line, that one area where you had a hard time pushing Fran just me me shake my head- someone was struggling with a wheelchair, and all I could think was clearly, Universal did not take these people into consideration when they came up with this.   So glad someone helped you!



Thanks for thinking of me!  Universal did not think of a lot of things when designing that ride!  It was still fun though!


----------



## TruBlu

franandaj said:


> I’m glad they took the stupid part about us foiling the poachers out.  Better just to let us see the animals and not have some silly tie in at the end.



I was going to ask you what you thought of that.
I am glad they took it out, too!  BUT, I wish they'd drop the acting all together.  It seems like they tried to keep some of it, but drop most of it.  We still "got off the track" and had to "find our way back" by driving thru the water and over the bridge that might not hold us.  It was very strange and forced, but our driver did a decent job pulling it off.


----------



## Pinkocto

Great update, beautiful pictures 

Very nice goody counter at AKV. The room looks very nice.


----------



## rentayenta

Nice update.  I think the giraffes are my very favorite. They're so beautiful to me. 

Where did you go next?


----------



## TruBlu

rentayenta said:
			
		

> Nice update.  I think the giraffes are my very favorite. They're so beautiful to me.



Those are actually "zebras".  


And I agree!  I think my favorite thing was seeing them sitting on the ground at night.  

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## lulubelle

Loving the TR Alison.  You are such a good storyteller. 
We have yet to make a RD.  It's too dang early for us westcoasters!  

And your prime rib was beautiful, I would love a nice rare slice.


----------



## ACDSNY

I think you have a new illness called animal dyslexia.  I love your pics, especially the big kitty cats.


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> We came upon the giraffe next (funny thing is, I typed zebra first and had to go back and correct it!)




Love your "zebra" pictures!!!  



Which reminds me.....zebra domes??


----------



## focusondisney

Hi Fran!  Just went back & got caught up. Love the pictures of your Kidani room. I don't really have any interest in staying at AKL,  so it's nice to see what the room looks like from you.  Can't wait to see Bay Lake Towers. I'm thinking of trying for a theme park view room at CR in Dec. I love the thought of not needing a bus after a late MK night. 

 I'm glad you're having a good vacation.  You really deserve it!!


----------



## podsnel

I think that animal you were asking about was a baby bongo.  So happy they have more of them! The bongo is my favorite animal on the safari- but don't always see them.  I have some pics from a loooong time ago, on the sunrise safari- DISmoms 1! 












Second one is blurry, but still- such a striking animal!

On another note, your dinner looked amazing!  Including the potatoes baked in their jackets!   Totally cracking up ovr you bringing the roast to see the Titanic!


----------



## rentayenta

TruBlu said:


> Those are actually "zebras".
> 
> 
> And I agree!  I think my favorite thing was seeing them sitting on the ground at night.
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards




 I love that too. One night we had four of them outside across from our balcony just sitting there. They were so close we could smell them.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I loved all the animal pictures. What a shame about the full memory card, but at least that gave you an excuse to do the safari again.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> The pictures are beautiful and the animals are so wonderful.
> 
> 
> I am so glad you went back and enjoyed the afternoon.



Well, the afternoon did not turn out to be so enjoyable, but we'll get to that later.



TruBlu said:


> I was going to ask you what you thought of that.
> I am glad they took it out, too!  BUT, I wish they'd drop the acting all together.  It seems like they tried to keep some of it, but drop most of it.  We still "got off the track" and had to "find our way back" by driving thru the water and over the bridge that might not hold us.  It was very strange and forced, but our driver did a decent job pulling it off.



I could have used without that whole bridge going out thing too!  Our first safari driver was more humourous than our second.  He was more like a Jungle Cruise skipper than safari guide.  Did they try to pull that whole "two week safari" on you too?


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> Great update, beautiful pictures
> 
> Very nice goody counter at AKV. The room looks very nice.



Thanks!  



rentayenta said:


> Nice update.  I think the giraffes are my very favorite. They're so beautiful to me.
> 
> Where did you go next?



You will see....



TruBlu said:


> Those are actually "zebras".
> 
> 
> And I agree!  I think my favorite thing was seeing them sitting on the ground at night.
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards



They were very cool!



lulubelle said:


> Loving the TR Alison.  You are such a good storyteller.
> We have yet to make a RD.  It's too dang early for us westcoasters!
> 
> And your prime rib was beautiful, I would love a nice rare slice.



Thank you very much!  I can't believe we adjusted to the time!  I think the rare is winning out, except for the DHs!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> You will see....




Ooooo suspense.....




Just pimpin' http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3060546


----------



## franandaj

ACDSNY said:


> I think you have a new illness called animal dyslexia.  I love your pics, especially the big kitty cats.



I have even more coming, but they might have to wait until we get home!



PrincessInOz said:


> Love your "zebra" pictures!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Which reminds me.....zebra domes??



Those are coming too!!!!!!!



focusondisney said:


> Hi Fran!  Just went back & got caught up. Love the pictures of your Kidani room. I don't really have any interest in staying at AKL,  so it's nice to see what the room looks like from you.  Can't wait to see Bay Lake Towers. I'm thinking of trying for a theme park view room at CR in Dec. I love the thought of not needing a bus after a late MK night.
> 
> I'm glad you're having a good vacation.  You really deserve it!!



  Thanks for joining in Focus!



podsnel said:


> I think that animal you were asking about was a baby bongo.  So happy they have more of them! The bongo is my favorite animal on the safari- but don't always see them.  I have some pics from a loooong time ago, on the sunrise safari- DISmoms 1!
> 
> Second one is blurry, but still- such a striking animal!
> 
> On another note, your dinner looked amazing!  Including the potatoes baked in their jackets!   Totally cracking up ovr you bringing the roast to see the Titanic!



You know, you're right! Now I remember them saying on the safari about the Baby Bongo!

Thanks!  That is one thing I love about the Villas is being able to cook us home cooked meals in our room.  I'm sure you can relate that comforts of home keep "particular" family members happy.  One thing for Fran is not having to go out every night, so it's good I can make us something with a taste of home to keep her happy too.



rentayenta said:


> I love that too. One night we had four of them outside across from our balcony just sitting there. They were so close we could smell them.



On the nighttime safari we saw all kinds of animals that were really cool.  I can't wait to get to that point in the trip and tell you all about it!



dolphingirl47 said:


> I loved all the animal pictures. What a shame about the full memory card, but at least that gave you an excuse to do the safari again.
> 
> Corinna



We probably would have made the excuse again anyways, but it worked out.  She also ordered a new card.  Back when we got the camera in 2001 2 GB was cutting edge.  Now on my point and shoot I have a 32GB memory card.  2GB goes nowhere with a DSLR!



rentayenta said:


> Ooooo suspense.....
> 
> 
> Just pimpin' http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3060546



Joined in, yes....suspense!


----------



## franandaj

So after we finished our safari, we decided to head across the pathway.  On the way Fran stopped to take some pictures of the detail carvings on the Tree of Life.


























We were headed to
















OK Folks, at this point I am signing off from the WDW coverage....consider me heading back to real life and now I have to contend with day to day issues and will be able to update my TR much in the same manner as those of you who are in the process of writing TRs!  (Meaning updates more intermittent because we have to do things like feed the cats, take out the trash, deal with whatever our paycheck earning jobs are, etc!  )  We now return you to your regular programming.


----------



## ACDSNY

What you're leaving us hanging?

Have a safe an uneventful trip back to reality!


----------



## franandaj

ACDSNY said:


> What you're leaving us hanging?
> 
> Have a safe an uneventful trip back to reality!



I'll give you a hint....we like kitties!

Hey I need some aresenal built up for when Fran starts to send me back up into the salt mines of packing up #4 for so that the contractor can start work on it.  Once we get back it will be hard labor to get that one ready for rehab and rental.  Remember there are like 400 boxes up there that need to come down and go to storage!


----------



## TruBlu

Don't think about that yet... Think about that tomorrow!!!! 

Safe travels, my sweet friend!

Hang on to that meat.  

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Pinkocto

Safe travels home


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

Have a safe trip home, hope it all goes smoothly. 
Until then I'll look forward to your update!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:
			
		

> I'll give you a hint....we like kitties!
> 
> Hey I need some aresenal built up for when Fran starts to send me back up into the salt mines of packing up #4 for so that the contractor can start work on it.  Once we get back it will be hard labor to get that one ready for rehab and rental.  Remember there are like 400 boxes up there that need to come down and go to storage!



New kitties???


----------



## TruBlu

rentayenta said:
			
		

> New kitties???



I think she was just hinting about their next stop at AK.  

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## franandaj

TruBlu said:


> Don't think about that yet... Think about that tomorrow!!!!
> 
> Safe travels, my sweet friend!
> 
> Hang on to that meat.
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards



I've got it packed in the suitcase with the ice packs in a softsided cooler!  



Pinkocto said:


> Safe travels home



Thank you!



MomToPrincePhillip said:


> Have a safe trip home, hope it all goes smoothly.
> Until then I'll look forward to your update!



Thanks, so far so good!  



rentayenta said:


> New kitties???



No silly!  Tracey's got it figured out!   



TruBlu said:


> I think she was just hinting about their next stop at AK.
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards





OK, officially packing up the computer now.  Our suitcases are all packed, we are about to call the bellman and go check the luggage.  Then it's on to get something to eat!  (and coffee!)


----------



## rentayenta

TruBlu said:


> I think she was just hinting about their next stop at AK.
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## franandaj

So I have a scary, but not unfortunate or tragic (at least not yet and hopefully not) update. 

Normally I wouldn't be posting from the plane, but just before take off, I got a call from my cleaning lady, Darcy.  She went over today to clean up our house, take care of any unpleasant cat things that might make our trip home less than enjoyable.

We spoke a couple times from when I got on the bus for ME until her last call just before take off.  She told me that my "special" cat, Sunny was crying in a ghastly manner and she was afraid that Sunny was dying.  She told me that her brother (with the car) had just come over and they were taking her to the vet.

Well I haven't been able to talk to Darcy directly as she doesn't have a smart phone or email or anything, but thanks to Facebook and kind friends, one of my real life FB friends called her and got an update.

She survived the trip to the vet.  They have her on fluids and nutrition.  There is no diagnosis as of yet, but her heart rate is fine, so let's hope a few days in the kitty hospital and she will be well enough to come home and on the road to recovery.  We'll check in when we land, and I'm waiting with baited breath with FB open hoping that Darcy will check in.  That's the only online that she does.

Sunny is the small one on the right with the collar.


----------



## Leshaface

Oh no.  I'm hoping Sunny is doing better now that fluids are running through her. She's not old right?  Does she have a medical condition that you know of?


----------



## franandaj

Leshaface said:


> Oh no.  I'm hoping Sunny is doing better now that fluids are running through her. She's not old right?  Does she have a medical condition that you know of?



She's older than we thought she would ever make it.  She will be eight this year.  She has Cerebellar Hypoplasia which means that the motor skills part of her brain did not form properly.  She falls down when she walks, rolls over a few times and bangs herself on the furniture all the time.  She also has a form of herpes that feral cats develop.  It's not an STD, but something that compromises her immune system so that she is more suceptible to all kinds of illnesses.

I knew something was "not right" with her before we left, but nothing I could pin point or tell a doctor.  Just a feeling from the way she was acting.  Hopefully they will figure it out and she will get better and have a few more years.


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


> She's older than we thought she would ever make it.  She will be eight this year.  She has Cerebellar Hypoplasia which means that the motor skills part of her brain did not form properly.  She falls down when she walks, rolls over a few times and bangs herself on the furniture all the time.  She also has a form of herpes that feral cats develop.  It's not an STD, but something that compromises her immune system so that she is more suceptible to all kinds of illnesses.
> 
> I knew something was "not right" with her before we left, but nothing I could pin point or tell a doctor.  Just a feeling from the way she was acting.  Hopefully they will figure it out and she will get better and have a few more years.



Oh wow.  Has she been on medication since you've had her?  When will you find out more information?


----------



## franandaj

Leshaface said:


> Oh wow.  Has she been on medication since you've had her?  When will you find out more information?



I hope they'll have some information when the plane lands.  I can't turn on my cell phone and at 10,000 feet there's no reception.  I paid for the one day package of WiFi to try and get info and have been keeping myself occupied on the DIS.  I'll call Darcy as soon as we land, and then probably the vet once we get the car loaded.

We'll just have to go from there.  Hopefully it is something simple and just needs treatment.  There's no medication for her condition, just patience.  When she feels good she gets around fine, as is the best of all our cats at communicating what she wants.  I just hope she is OK and can come home with us, and is able to recover and quickly.  I'm sure for now, she has a few nights in the hospital.


----------



## TeresaNJ

Enjoying your report!  I'm heading to Kidani for the first time, in May!  Sorry to hear about your kitty.  Hope she is okay.


----------



## ACDSNY

Hopefully you'll get some better news on Sunny soon.


----------



## franandaj

We're on the ground. I'm on the shuttle to pick up the car. The vet wants us to come see her tonight.  They are concerned tgat she has lost a lot of weight.  My gut tells me she is not ready to go.  Evidently she came out of the room where she was sleeping and into the hallway to tell Darcy that she needed help. Of all our cats, she is the one who is most likely to make it clear to you what she wants. We'll see after the visit.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> We're on the ground. I'm on the shuttle to pick up the car. The vet wants us to come see her tonight.  They are concerned tgat she has lost a lot of weight.  My gut tells me she is not ready to go.  Evidently she came out of the room where she was sleeping and into the hallway to tell Darcy that she needed help. Of all our cats, she is the one who is most likely to make it clear to you what she wants. We'll see after the visit.




Heartbreaking. I'm over my limit with pet heartache.  Wishing you all the very best and lots of healing vibes.


----------



## lulubelle

From one cat lover to another....I really hope your Sunny is ok.   My cats are a very, very important part of my life. 
Keep us updated, ok?


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


> We're on the ground. I'm on the shuttle to pick up the car. The vet wants us to come see her tonight.  They are concerned tgat she has lost a lot of weight.  My gut tells me she is not ready to go.  Evidently she came out of the room where she was sleeping and into the hallway to tell Darcy that she needed help. Of all our cats, she is the one who is most likely to make it clear to you what she wants. We'll see after the visit.



Did you end up going to the vet tonight??


----------



## franandaj

OK, please excuse me for not responding individually, we have now been up for 20 hours, done another rope drop (MK preshow) did the whole plane thing and visited Sunny in the kitty hospital.

I wanted to update you all because tomorrow we will hit the ground running with a wound doctor appointment at 9:30AM and then I'll pick up Darcy to help me unpack the scooters, suitcases and all that stuff so that it's not hanging around until I go to pack for our cruise in April.  I may not be back on for a couple days, so it's good I have an update or two saved in my arsenal!

Sunny should be fine, well as fine as an eight year old cat with CH and her other conditions can be.  We need to accept that she may not have a lot more time with us, but with some hospital fluids and stuff, she will be able to come home and at least have a little more time.

Her glucose is very low so they have her on a drip.  She had an upper respiratory thing going on, and they have her on antibiotics for that.  She is in an incubator to keep her nice and warm.  As soon as I came in the room she recognized me and perked right up.  I petted her for a while and as soon as I stopped she sat up like, "what mom?  Why are you stopping now?" That's when I took these pictures.











Oh yeah, because she bumps into things when she walks, she only has one tooth left.  Her right eye is dinged up because she runs into the furniture when she walks.  Even if she seems like a mess, she is our mess and is a little trooper.  I will visit her in the kitty hospital every day as she seems to really appreciate my company.  Hopefully we can take her home soon.  She lost about 25% of her weight over the last couple months so we'll have to work on bulking her up.  Lots of rice and chicken and special meals.  She will love that!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Alison - So sorry to read about the scare with Sunny.  But so glad to read that she will be good enough to go home.  

Welcome back home and I hope you get all the things you need to get done so that you can update us on how Sunny is going.


----------



## TruBlu

Awww... Sunny has stolen my heart!  

What a sweet, precious baby.
I'm so glad you got there in time to comfort her.  And so thankful for Darcy's quick thinking in getting her the help she needed.

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## TeresaNJ

Aww, what a sweet little kity!  Poor baby.  Sunny is so lucky to have a mommy like you!  Best of luck with her recovery, and the wound doctor.


----------



## podsnel

She is a lucky little kitty to be getting so much love from you.   I'm glad to hear she will be ok!


----------



## Leshaface

Happy to hear that Sunny is in stable/getting better condition.  Hopefully she continues to get better.  She looks like she's smiling at you in the first pic


----------



## dolphingirl47

What a scary end to the trip. I am glad that she is responding to treatment and hopefully she can come home soon. She really is a cutie.

Corinna


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

Oh poor sweet Sunny!  We're cheering for her .  Hope you and Fran take a few days to recover from the shock of coming home!


----------



## dgbg100106

Glad that sunny is doing better. and that you all made it home safely!


----------



## dgbg100106

Oops double post...


----------



## TruBlu

I hope you two got some much earned rest today!!!  :

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ACDSNY

So nice Sunny saved a smile for your arrival.


----------



## Pinkocto

Oh my goodness, what a scary situation.  Thank goodness Darcy was there to help.  I'm so glad she'll be able to come home and spend some more time with you.  Fingers are crossed it's a lot more time.


----------



## eandesmom

Welcome home!  Poor Sweet Sunny!  I hope she is home soon, what a little hearbreaker, you just want to snuggle her and fatten her up.

I finally caught up...and you got on the plane


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Alison - So sorry to read about the scare with Sunny.  But so glad to read that she will be good enough to go home.
> 
> Welcome back home and I hope you get all the things you need to get done so that you can update us on how Sunny is going.



Thanks, I've visited her twice.  The Doctor says that she is really sick.  She is much better though.  Last night she tried to crawl through the arm holes of the incubator to snuggle with me.



TruBlu said:


> Awww... Sunny has stolen my heart!
> 
> What a sweet, precious baby.
> I'm so glad you got there in time to comfort her.  And so thankful for Darcy's quick thinking in getting her the help she needed.
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards



She is such a sweetie, I've never had a cat like her before.



TeresaNJ said:


> Aww, what a sweet little kity!  Poor baby.  Sunny is so lucky to have a mommy like you!  Best of luck with her recovery, and the wound doctor.



Thanks!  She is a sweetie.  At least the word from the Wound Doctor was much better.  Fran may be released within the next week or two!  



podsnel said:


> She is a lucky little kitty to be getting so much love from you.   I'm glad to hear she will be ok!



Hopefully I didn't speak too soon, but at least she is hanging in there.



Leshaface said:


> Happy to hear that Sunny is in stable/getting better condition.  Hopefully she continues to get better.  She looks like she's smiling at you in the first pic



We'll have to see how the test results come back.  Hopefully it won't be bad news.



dolphingirl47 said:


> What a scary end to the trip. I am glad that she is responding to treatment and hopefully she can come home soon. She really is a cutie.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks, she is a cuties.  I hope that she has something treatable.



MomToPrincePhillip said:


> Oh poor sweet Sunny!  We're cheering for her .  Hope you and Fran take a few days to recover from the shock of coming home!



Thanks for rooting for her!  She needs all the help she can get.  No time to recover, yesterday was unpacking the car and suitcases, today is opening all the mail and packages.  



dgbg100106 said:


> Glad that sunny is doing better. and that you all made it home safely!



Thanks!  Nothing like coming home to a big old mess!



TruBlu said:


> I hope you two got some much earned rest today!!!  :
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards



No time for rest, between the faucet leaking and being removed, the tons of packages, and needing to dig out our second kitchen so I have a place to cook and wash dishes, we don't get a rest!



ACDSNY said:


> So nice Sunny saved a smile for your arrival.







Pinkocto said:


> Oh my goodness, what a scary situation.  Thank goodness Darcy was there to help.  I'm so glad she'll be able to come home and spend some more time with you.  Fingers are crossed it's a lot more time.



Thanks, I hope it is a lot more time.  We'll just have to see what the tests say.



eandesmom said:


> Welcome home!  Poor Sweet Sunny!  I hope she is home soon, what a little hearbreaker, you just want to snuggle her and fatten her up.
> 
> I finally caught up...and you got on the plane



I'm glad you're all caught up.  Hopefully this weekend I will get another couple updates done.  I haven't even finished our first full Disney day!


----------



## PrincessInOz

I hope you get good news from the vet.


----------



## Linda67

I had a lot to catch up on!

Most importantly I am so happy that your lovely Sunny seems to be pulling through 

I hope you had a wonderful trip and you manage to get some rest now you are home


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> I hope you get good news from the vet.



Well I just got back from the vet.  She definitely had an infection going on, because her white blood cell count was really high.  Today it was half the count it was yesterday so that is getting under control.  They have also stabilized her sugars and will slowly be taking her off the dextrose, cutting the drip in about an hour and then again in another 12 hours.  

If everythings stays under control as they take her off the fluids and things she may come home as early as tomorrow or Monday.  They are worried about her Liver and Pancreas and the test results on those have not come back yet.  If nothing else, we will bring her home and love her for whatever time she has left and continue to make her life special.



Linda67 said:


> I had a lot to catch up on!
> 
> Most importantly I am so happy that your lovely Sunny seems to be pulling through
> 
> I hope you had a wonderful trip and you manage to *get some rest now you are home*



That's funny!      Unfortunately no rest at home.   But I can hope towards our next vacation, which is actually approaching rapidly.


----------



## rentayenta

Just checking in on Sunny and her mamas.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Just checking in on Sunny and her mamas.



Hanging in there!


----------



## franandaj

We are here to do the Majarajah Jungle Trek.  We like kitties.











First we stopped to see the bats.  These freak me out a little bit, but since they are usually asleep when we come by, they're OK!






I like to take a picture of Fran in her scooter here since I did it back on the second trip when we stayed at AKL.





















These cats are absolutely beautiful, I love to look at the power in their muscles when they walk.  Gorgeous creatures!































We passed the tiger exhibit and moved on to the herbivores.  











We found out that the Tigers have a pass thru to another area.  Evidently Tigers are not pack cats  The four or five that they have at AK tolerate each other because they grew up together, but they all keep their distance between each other.  They are much different than Lions that grow up in a Pride and stay there or our cats at home who live as a herd.  Most of our kids are herd cats and enjoy piling on top of us in bed at night.  There are a few who prefer to be separate.  They must be the descendants from Tigers.  

I never knew that this other area connected to the Tigers on the other side of the trail. You learn something new each time.  Thanks to this tiger who came over to this side and gave us a nice show.


----------



## ACDSNY

Beautiful big kitty pics!


----------



## TruBlu

Great update!  

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## lulubelle

rentayenta said:


> Just checking in on Sunny and her mamas.




Me too, me too.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I love the tiger pictures. They really are gorgeous animals.

Corinna


----------



## dgbg100106

Those are some powerful, beautiful, felines.  

Let us know about the results on Sunny


----------



## Pinkocto

Those are gorgeous tiger pictures! I've never seen them so active before.


----------



## dgbg100106

Pinkocto said:


> Those are gorgeous tiger pictures! I've never seen them so active before.



I was thinking the same thing...  Must have been the perfect time to see them.

Alison what time of the day was this visit?


----------



## TruBlu

They were really active for us too.  Wonder if it's the cooler weather?  We were there in the afternoon, about 70 degrees.

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## franandaj

ACDSNY said:


> Beautiful big kitty pics!



Thank you!



TruBlu said:


> Great update!
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards







lulubelle said:


> Me too, me too.



We're hanging in there...



dolphingirl47 said:


> I love the tiger pictures. They really are gorgeous animals.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks, they were really good about posing for us that day.



dgbg100106 said:


> Those are some powerful, beautiful, felines.
> 
> Let us know about the results on Sunny



They are very pretty.  No news on Sunny yet, but they usually call me late in the afternoon.



Pinkocto said:


> Those are gorgeous tiger pictures! I've never seen them so active before.



They were really pretty active.  The one kept pacing back and forth in the first viewing area.



dgbg100106 said:


> I was thinking the same thing...  Must have been the perfect time to see them.
> 
> Alison what time of the day was this visit?



We did practically the first safari ride, and then headed almost directly over to the Trek in Asia.  It was definitely before 10AM because we were on our way elsewhere by 11AM and we made another stop that I'm about to post about.



TruBlu said:


> They were really active for us too.  Wonder if it's the cooler weather?  We were there in the afternoon, about 70 degrees.
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards



It was definitely cooler weather.  With the exception of the two days we woke up at Universal, we barely saw a day warmer than 70 degrees.


----------



## franandaj

By this time we were starting to get hungry.  We decided a little snack was in order.  I realized as we were eating this meal how the dining plan just wouldnt work for us.  Here we technically ate three snacks.  A couple egg rolls (each one considered a snack credit) and a chicken fried rice.  I called this Wheres the Chicken? Fried rice as the chicken pieces were so small, I could hardly recognize them.  Other than that, once I dumped a packet of soy sauce on it, the rice was pretty good!











This trip to Disney was all about firsts. One of the firsts was that I had not Uber Planned this trip.  Yes we did have an ADR every day, but only one!  There was a lot of wiggle room for counter service meals and snacks. Eating at Yak and Yeti counter service was a first.  Id heard it called Yuk and Yeti.  I was thrilled when she suggested we get some fried rice as I wanted to find out if it was a bad as everyone said.  Tasting a couple snacks was a good test.  I think I would like to come back and try the Lo Mein and perhaps something else from this CS.  It was quite acceptable to me.

Then we were on to our next first, so we headed to






Chip and Dale were there, along with the lines for all the other characters.  I had never been to this part of AK in the decade that the park has been open!






Fran loves her Trash can pictures.  






I was really sad to hear that they planned to stop the Festival of the Lion King show due to the construction of Avatar Land.  I read that it would close in November or December, but to my surprise it was still going on, so we made sure to make that our next destination.  We had planned on the 11:30 show.  It was just past 11AM, perfect timing!

We entered the queue and after about five minutes they opened up the arena for seating.  We got a pretty good seat in the elephant area.  They filled in our area first and then the other far side of the auditorium.  I thought it was strange that they didnt fill in the largest spot of the arena.  However, up until the show started they were still filing people in until the whole place was completely full.  I was amazed at how many people showed up just in the nick of time!

This was our host






Before the show started each group of bleachers was told about their animal guide.  I believe that these are lions demonstrating their roar.






These are the four who helped each section out with their particular guide.  As I said, we were in the elephant area, and our guide was the host of the show.






Once the show got going the dancers came out






The costumes were rather elaborate.






As were some of the other show parts.





















These guys on stilts were pretty darned amazing!  I would have been falling on my face!











And the floats for the other sections











Timon took over as Master of Ceremonies






These monkeys were quite entertaining.











*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]* 

Then we turned toward the somber part of the show.





















Then we got back to our happy place with the big finale.


































































And with that we celebrated our first Festival of the Lion King.


----------



## ACDSNY

The Lion King show is my absolute favorite at WDW.  The costumes are amazing and the monkeys are very fun to watch.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I love Festival of the Lion King. I have heard that if Avatarland does ever happen, this will move to Africa, where it would be a much better fit anyway.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

Great update. Glad you finally made it over there. I don't go to that show very often because the bleachers hurt my backside. 

Also glad lunch was better than you've heard. Besides the practically nonexistent chicken.


----------



## franandaj

ACDSNY said:


> The Lion King show is my absolute favorite at WDW.  The costumes are amazing and the monkeys are very fun to watch.



I'm surprised that it took me so long to finally go see it.  I really enjoyed the show.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I love Festival of the Lion King. I have heard that if Avatarland does ever happen, this will move to Africa, where it would be a much better fit anyway.
> 
> Corinna



I forgot to mention that part.  Fran was talking to one of the cast members about the show and they mentioned that they were planning on moving it to Africa, but didn't know when it was going to happen.  It does make more sense to be there since it is set in Africa.


----------



## PrincessInOz

carching up.  Great pics of the Lion King.  Might I hope that they mean November 2013?  (Its okay....I know I'm dreaming!)


----------



## TruBlu

I love that show, but we've only done it once.

I agree on the bleachers!  I guess we can hope that they will change them if/when they move the show!  =)

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> Great update. Glad you finally made it over there. I don't go to that show very often because the bleachers hurt my backside.
> 
> Also glad lunch was better than you've heard. Besides the practically nonexistent chicken.



I was kind of hoping that they would let me stay in my scooter which is much more comfortable than the bleachers were, but I guess Fran told them I had no problem transferring.  I don't think it would have made that much difference if they let me keep it.  Oh well.



PrincessInOz said:


> carching up.  Great pics of the Lion King.  Might I hope that they mean November 2013?  (Its okay....I know I'm dreaming!)



The rumor I heard was November 2012.  Perhaps they are constructing the new location before they end the show at Camp Minnie and Mickey.



TruBlu said:


> I love that show, but we've only done it once.
> 
> I agree on the bleachers!  I guess we can hope that they will change them if/when they move the show!  =)
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards



Perhaps we will check it out again once it moves to a new location.  There is just too much to do in one trip, you have to pick your top things you want to do, just try and hit those, and not worry about the rest.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> *Fran loves her Trash can pictures.  *



 On the bold!

Love the Chip and Dale picture.  Great shot Alison.   I'm not a Disney girl a la characters and such.  But I love me some funny, cagey chipmunks.    -

Catching up Alison.

So sorry to hear about Sunny. Hard.  Here's to some good news on the way.


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> The rumor I heard was November 2012.  Perhaps they are constructing the new location before they end the show at Camp Minnie and Mickey.



I heard the same.  Oh well....let's just see what's opened in September/October.


----------



## TruBlu

Your pictures have me singing this song today...

Soft kitty, Warm kitty,
Little ball of fur,
Sleepy kitty, Happy kitty,
Purr, purr, purr...


Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> We did practically the first safari ride, and then headed almost directly over to the Trek in Asia.  It was definitely before 10AM because we were on our way elsewhere by 11AM and we made another stop that I'm about to post about.
> 
> 
> 
> It was definitely cooler weather.  With the exception of the two days we woke up at Universal, we barely saw a day warmer than 70 degrees.



I will have to remember that...  Thanks!


----------



## dgbg100106

love the update.  The pictures were great and I love Lion King, I have seen it three times on Broadway, and it is always wonderful, I saw it at Disney once many years ago, but I should go back and see again, if I ever make it back there!


----------



## rentayenta

Admittedly we've never been the the Festival of the Lion King. It is now a must-do on our next trip.


----------



## dolphingirl47

TruBlu said:


> Your pictures have me singing this song today...
> 
> Soft kitty, Warm kitty,
> Little ball of fur,
> Sleepy kitty, Happy kitty,
> Purr, purr, purr...
> 
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards



I see there is another Big Bang Theory fan 

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

I'll be back later today with an update and to reply to everyone, but first some good news...

Sunny is coming home today!!!!!​
I had booked a massage for me at 4:30PM, and the vet just called to say she can go home after 4PM.  I'll have to pick her up after the massage, but   Yay!  My baby is coming home.


----------



## Pinkocto

Awesome news!!!


----------



## rentayenta

Yay for Sunny- great news!


----------



## TruBlu

dolphingirl47 said:
			
		

> I see there is another Big Bang Theory fan
> 
> Corinna




Love that show!!!!
I'm a Research Biologist and I work with people just like that!!!!!  Or worse...  

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## TruBlu

Yay for SUNNY!!!!!

That calls for another verse of Soft Kitty!  

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ACDSNY

for Sunny!


----------



## franandaj

lisaviolet said:


> On the bold!
> 
> Love the Chip and Dale picture.  Great shot Alison.   I'm not a Disney girl a la characters and such.  But I love me some funny, cagey chipmunks.    -
> 
> Catching up Alison.
> 
> So sorry to hear about Sunny. Hard.  Here's to some good news on the way.



Actually I have chalk that Chip and Dale pic up to Fran.  Thank the goddess she is home.  She is a happy girl!



PrincessInOz said:


> I heard the same.  Oh well....let's just see what's opened in September/October.



We'll just have to wait and see!



TruBlu said:


> Your pictures have me singing this song today...
> 
> Soft kitty, Warm kitty,
> Little ball of fur,
> Sleepy kitty, Happy kitty,
> Purr, purr, purr...
> 
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards






dolphingirl47 said:


> I see there is another Big Bang Theory fan
> 
> Corinna



I was wondering where that came from.   Never seen the show, but I would imagine that we would like it had we watched from the beginning.



dgbg100106 said:


> I will have to remember that...  Thanks!



The animals are always more active earlier in the morning.



dgbg100106 said:


> love the update.  The pictures were great and I love Lion King, I have seen it three times on Broadway, and it is always wonderful, I saw it at Disney once many years ago, but I should go back and see again, if I ever make it back there!



We've seen it a couple times too.  You WILL make it back, once you stop planning so many cruises!  



rentayenta said:


> Admittedly we've never been the the Festival of the Lion King. It is now a must-do on our next trip.



I would say that it is a definite good time.  I can't believe that we waited so long to see it.


----------



## franandaj

Sunny is posting to you all that she is back home and happy.  Her first move was to eat cat food from three different plates, almost one whole 6 1/2 oz can of cat food.  Her second was to go poop.  








Pinkocto said:


> Awesome news!!!





rentayenta said:


> Yay for Sunny- great news!





TruBlu said:


> Yay for SUNNY!!!!!
> 
> That calls for another verse of Soft Kitty!
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards





ACDSNY said:


> for Sunny!



Thanks everyone!  She is very happy.  And after the cans of cat food, she also ate about a 1/4 cup of chicken.  But for her that's a drop in the bucket.  She's quite the eater.






We should be able to remove the bandage...she's doing really good!


----------



## ACDSNY

Sunny is looking perkier and I'm sure she's happy to be home.

So did Fran survive all your fun and travel to Florida?  It won't be long and you'll be off on your next cruise.


----------



## TruBlu

Awww... sweet Sunny!  She just needed her Mommies!  

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## franandaj

ACDSNY said:


> Sunny is looking perkier and I'm sure she's happy to be home.
> 
> So did Fran survive all your fun and travel to Florida?  It won't be long and you'll be off on your next cruise.



She was such a happy girl, slept with us in bed all night.  So far she's already eaten twice this morning.

It's a lot of work having fun!  Now we need a vacation from our vacation.  The massage yesterday helped me out.  She got a lot of sleep on the trip, so she wasn't as wiped out as I was.  We need to get on planning that cruise, airfare and hotel the night before.



TruBlu said:


> Awww... sweet Sunny!  She just needed her Mommies!
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards



She's very happy to be home!


Now time to get on with this TR!


----------



## franandaj

Watching those dancers at FOTLK exert all that energy made us hungry again, so we stopped for some.






THAT.  was really good!






Then we headed over to a ride that I had not been on for at least five or more years.











I thought that this sign was funny. 






The queue moved along really quickly.  We probably waited no more than 10 minutes in this part of the queue.











We got to the loading area, and they let us take the elevator down instead of loading through the regular way with the stairs.  Once we got loaded in the car, the ride went down.  I used the opportunity to take pictures in the loading area.
















Pretty soon we were going again, but we probably waited longer in the ride vehicle in the loading area than we did in the overall queue.  And heres our tacky picture of our picture. The ride was a lot more jostling than I remember, but it was still fun.  






We wandered around admiring the Dinosaurs for a while











Now I had seen this on the Disney Food Pictures thread but it was from Hollywood Studios, Mac and Cheese Hot Dog.  Since I already had plans for our meal at DHS (Sci-Fi Dine in Theater), I wasnt sure how I was going to try this.  Imagine my surprise when I saw it on the menu at Restaurantosaurus. We decided to come back here and get one after our ride on Dinosaur and split it between the two of us.






The décor of this place was really cute.































And on to the next adventure!


----------



## ACDSNY

My nephew and I enjoyed the dino pic.

Have you started checking out the new cruise itineraries for 2014?  I'm thinking about the Oct 4th Southern Caribbean.


----------



## franandaj

At this point we really needed to head out of there.  It was probably 2PM maybe 2:30.  This was the day that I was supposed to return the rental car.  It needed to be back at MCO by 4:00PM to avoid another days charge.  I also had to pick up a couple more things at Publix before returning the car.  We hustled back to the bus stop and for the second time, we lucked out.  The bus was waiting at the stop.  It was almost ready to leave, but the CM who was monitoring the buses let the bus driver know that we pulled up in the nick of time.  He loaded us on the bus and we were back to the hotel in no time.

I took the toll road back to the Airport.  I left Publix at about 3:15 and got to the airport at 3:50PM.  It was a short walk back into the terminal and over to the Magical Express area.  I had about a 25 minute wait before I was on the bus and headed back to Kidani.  The ride took a lot longer than I thought it would as Kidani was the last stop on our trip.  

We had a 6:45 reservation at Sanaa, and I was really hoping for some time on the balcony watching the animals and enjoying a glass of wine.  Unfortunately it was about 6:00PM when I got to the resort, so I only really had a few minutes before we had to take off for our dinner reservation.

I snapped these pictures out the window before I ran off to the Airport.
















And these were as I enjoyed a glass of wine while the sun was setting.





















This little bunny snuck his way out onto the Savannah






The Ankole Cattle liked to hang out near our window.  This one guy really was interested in the feeding station for the giraffe.  So much so that he was sticking his antler into the feeding station to knock the leaves on the floor so that he could have a tasty treat.











Then we headed out to the restaurant.











It wasnt very busy, but still they wanted to give us a pager.






It didnt take long for them to seat us and we were right next to a window.  It was already dark, so we really couldnt see a lot of animals.  So we began to peruse the menu.


























I pretty much already knew what we wanted, but the two of us discussed what we wanted to eat and settled on a few choices.  We started off with the bread service. We choice 2 orders of Naan, Garlic Ginger Naan, Onion Kulcha and Pappadum.  For accompaniments we had the Cucumber Raita (clockwise from the top), Red Chile Sambal, Mango Chutney, Garlic Pickle, and Tamarind Chutney.  






We decided on the Tapas approach again.  Here are the Mustard Seed Crusted Scallops with Coconut Cream Sauce.






And the Lamb Kefta Kebabs with Mint Chutney.






And then we split the Sanaa Vegetarian Sampler, we chose the Stewed Lentils and Paneer Tikka with Basmati Rice.  They split it into two portions for us.











We passed on dessert.  That was a perfect meal.  It did not put us in a food coma, and we went back to the room and I took a bath in the wonderful Jacuzzi tub.  Now I might not have mentioned it much in the same way that most people dont talk about their grooming and showering habits.  Even if I dont say anything about it, rest assured that I was in that tub every night.  If I didnt take a bath before bed, I did it in the morning when I woke up too early to get up.  It helps me fall back asleep in the middle of the night.  We had a plan for the next day, but youll have to wait to see what it is!


----------



## franandaj

ACDSNY said:


> My nephew and I enjoyed the dino pic.
> 
> Have you started checking out the new cruise itineraries for 2014?  I'm thinking about the Oct 4th Southern Caribbean.



Thanks!  But you're not supposed to be home!  I hope you aren't sick!  

I figured I better start looking so that we have an idea for when we get on the ship.  She wants to start ending our WDW trips with a cruise for 3-4 days, so we'll have to figure that all out in there.


----------



## ACDSNY

franandaj said:


> Thanks! But you're not supposed to be home! I hope you aren't sick!
> 
> I figured I better start looking so that we have an idea for when we get on the ship. She wants to start ending our WDW trips with a cruise for 3-4 days, so we'll have to figure that all out in there.


 
I'm fine, it's a holiday for Lincoln's BD.  We also checked out the AKV animal pics.  He wanted to know if the dino were real or fake?


----------



## podsnel

I am so glad you enjoyed Sanaa- it is one of my favorite restaurants.  I love that the flavors are so different.   I just finished listening to the podcast review of it, and they did not enjoy it at all- I think if you don't "get" those spices, then it just doesn't work.  Fortunately for me, all of my friends and family "get" it.   I think this upcoming DISmom trip in May will be my 9th or 10th visit- which is pretty impressive considering I don't live nearby! 

So happy your baby is doing better!


----------



## podsnel

franandaj said:


> Thanks!  But you're not supposed to be home!  I hope you aren't sick!
> 
> I figured I better start looking so that we have an idea for when we get on the ship.  *She wants to start ending our WDW trips with a cruise for 3-4 days*, so we'll have to figure that all out in there.



That's AWESOME!!!!   I wish Pods felt that way!!!   I am so bummed they are not coming to NYC next summer....we really want to do a year of easy- drive to the port and start the vacay asap.  So we'll be trying out a new Norwegian ship, Breakaway. But....my 5th cruise is on NYE this year on the Fantasy, and I REALLY want cruise #6 so I can wear a gold lanyard! LMAO...  I have some SERIOUS issues....


----------



## franandaj

ACDSNY said:


> I'm fine, it's a holiday for Lincoln's BD.  We also checked out the AKV animal pics.  He wanted to know if the dino were real or fake?



Glad you are well...  Of course the Dinosaurs are real!  



podsnel said:


> I am so glad you enjoyed Sanaa- it is one of my favorite restaurants.  I love that the flavors are so different.   I just finished listening to the podcast review of it, and they did not enjoy it at all- I think if you don't "get" those spices, then it just doesn't work.  Fortunately for me, all of my friends and family "get" it.   I think this upcoming DISmom trip in May will be my 9th or 10th visit- which is pretty impressive considering I don't live nearby!
> 
> So happy your baby is doing better!



I love Indian food.  Fran is not so much a fan, but I have been able to find some foods in the cuisine that she will eat and I steered the menu that night towards those things.  She kept telling me that Sanaa was an African restaurant....finally I stopped correcting her and just conceeded that India and Tandoori cooking was a part of Africa.  

I'm not sure how often we'll get back there though, she is much for a Beaches and Cream or Cookes of Dublin type of gal!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am glad that Sunny is home with her family.

I loved the look of that Macaroni Cheese Hotdog. I wish I had known about this before my trip. I loved my lunch at Anandapur Local Foods Cafe, but I would have been all over this. Sanaa was a surprise hit with us and I am glad that you enjoyed it, too.

I had to laugh at the clever Ankole Cattle. 

Corinna


----------



## Leshaface

So HAPPY to hear about Sunny!   How is she doing today?

How was that Mac and Cheese hot dog?!  The name makes it sound a little weird but the picture makes it actually look pretty tasty.

Ugh.  Need to try Sanaa next time!


----------



## franandaj

Ooops! Wrong thread!


----------



## TruBlu

franandaj said:
			
		

> Ooops! Wrong thread!



  I'm glad I'm not the only one!  I keep forgetting where I am!!!!

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## franandaj

TruBlu said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one!  I keep forgetting where I am!!!!
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards



  Silly Phone!


----------



## Pinkocto

That Ankole was quite clever! 

Loving all the photos. Can't wait to try the 1BR in June, it looks fantastic! 

Fran's idea is fantastic!  Any excuse for more cruising is great in my book.


----------



## rentayenta

Indian is the best and Saana was one of our favorite meals ever at WDW. 

Glad Sunny is home. 

I'm not sure how I feel about the Mac n Cheese hotdog. 

Fran wants to end your WDW trips with a cruise? Spoiled! Jealous! I can't get Michael to go on even one cruise.


----------



## franandaj

podsnel said:


> That's AWESOME!!!!   I wish Pods felt that way!!!   I am so bummed they are not coming to NYC next summer....we really want to do a year of easy- drive to the port and start the vacay asap.  So we'll be trying out a new Norwegian ship, Breakaway. But....my 5th cruise is on NYE this year on the Fantasy, and I REALLY want cruise #6 so I can wear a gold lanyard! LMAO...  I have some SERIOUS issues....



No we are with you on the issues, we want to get to Platinum so we can book what we want early and when we want.  I'm bummed that I can only book one Palo Brunch, cause we already know we want a second!

I want to have Priority to book Remy, but we may not have it on our first or even second cruise.  But first we have to book our first or second cruise!



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am glad that Sunny is home with her family.
> 
> I loved the look of that Macaroni Cheese Hotdog. I wish I had known about this before my trip. I loved my lunch at Anandapur Local Foods Cafe, but I would have been all over this. Sanaa was a surprise hit with us and I am glad that you enjoyed it, too.
> 
> I had to laugh at the clever Ankole Cattle.
> 
> Corinna



We are glad to have her back, but would like the whole loose potty thing to become a thing of the past.  The Mac and Cheese hot dog was OK.  I much prefer the Mac & Cheese with Keilbasa that I am enjyoing now while writing the TR than the hot dog with Mac and Cheese.  It was good though!



Leshaface said:


> So HAPPY to hear about Sunny!   How is she doing today?
> 
> How was that Mac and Cheese hot dog?!  The name makes it sound a little weird but the picture makes it actually look pretty tasty.
> 
> Ugh.  Need to try Sanaa next time!



Like I said, it was good, but not OMG good!



Pinkocto said:


> That Ankole was quite clever!
> 
> Loving all the photos. Can't wait to try the 1BR in June, it looks fantastic!
> 
> Fran's idea is fantastic!  Any excuse for more cruising is great in my book.



We'll see if it comes to fruition she only wants to take trips that are less than 10 days, so we''l see.




rentayenta said:


> Indian is the best and Saana was one of our favorite meals ever at WDW.
> 
> Glad Sunny is home.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about the Mac n Cheese hotdog.
> 
> Fran wants to end your WDW trips with a cruise? Spoiled! Jealous! I can't get Michael to go on even one cruise.



We'll see how the whole cruise thing goes, may make our WDW trips too short to deal with!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Catching up!  What great news about Sunny.  Hope the furbaby is all settled back to normal now.


Great updates.  The food at Sanaa looks delicious.  And I love all the animal shots.  thanks for sharing.


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> I'll be back later today with an update and to reply to everyone, but first some good news...
> 
> Sunny is coming home today!!!!!​
> I had booked a massage for me at 4:30PM, and the vet just called to say she can go home after 4PM.  I'll have to pick her up after the massage, but   Yay!  My baby is coming home.



That is awesome news!  

I have a massage booked for the 22nd..  Pre cruise!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> The animals are always more active earlier in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> We've seen it a couple times too.  You WILL make it back, once you stop planning so many cruises!



It is hard to choose between two loves....


----------



## dolphingirl47

I got to the point that I don't want to go on a vacation anymore unless it involves a cruise. I was so close to just cancel our WDW vacation until we booked a cruise, too.

By the way, as Platinum Castaway Club member you can still only book one Palo Brunch and one Palo dinner ahead of time. Dinner however is complimentary. Our first cruise as Platinum Castaway Club members will be our Alaska cruise.

Corinna


----------



## Linda67

Great updates, we really enjoyed Sanaa last year

I also had the vegetarian sampler and loved it

Glad to hear that Sunny is on the mend


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Catching up!  What great news about Sunny.  Hope the furbaby is all settled back to normal now.
> 
> 
> Great updates.  The food at Sanaa looks delicious.  And I love all the animal shots.  thanks for sharing.



It was delicious.  About now, I could really use to be back there!



dgbg100106 said:


> That is awesome news!
> 
> I have a massage booked for the 22nd..  Pre cruise!



Very cool.  You are almost there!



dolphingirl47 said:


> I got to the point that I don't want to go on a vacation anymore unless it involves a cruise. I was so close to just cancel our WDW vacation until we booked a cruise, too.
> 
> By the way, as Platinum Castaway Club member you can still only book one Palo Brunch and one Palo dinner ahead of time. Dinner however is complimentary. Our first cruise as Platinum Castaway Club members will be our Alaska cruise.
> 
> Corinna



What we want is to get ourselves to Platinum so we will have priority on reserving Remy on the Dream and Fantasy.  That's nice to know that Dinner is complimentary when you get to Platinum.



Linda67 said:


> Great updates, we really enjoyed Sanaa last year
> 
> I also had the vegetarian sampler and loved it
> 
> Glad to hear that Sunny is on the mend



I really liked Sanaa, hopefully I can convince Fran to do it again.


----------



## franandaj

We left off at the end of our first full day at Disney.  Now that the rental car had been returned, we only had fun and enjoyment on the schedule!

We were up pretty early the next morning.  In the last day we had set a pretty good plan for the next couple days, so I knew that this was one of the mornings that we needed to take advantage of a good hot breakfast.  I cut up one of the melons for us.






And then cooked us each a plate of Bacon, eggs over easy and toast.






And then we were on our way to our destination. Again we lucked out with the buses, we got to the bus stop and the next bus was going to our destination. Not quite rope drop, but only 15 minutes late.






We headed directly for Soarin since that seems to be what everyone does when they get to Epcot.  I found it quite interesting that they dont call it Soarin Over California over here.  
















Once we got our FPs we decided to head to the next destination.  The new Test Track.











We lucked out and the wait time was really short.  The queue displayed all kinds of concept cars and other interesting displays.
















This interactive display really did nothing except entertain the kids while they were waiting in line.  Later it was used for designing your own concept car.






Eventually we got to the Design station.






I let Fran do the designing here.






This is how our car started out.






I didnt take pictures of the entire design process, but we got to change all kinds of different things on the car, the shape of the top, the tires, the tail fins, the color and all kinds of stuff.  Here is the efficiency of the vehicle we designed.






And this is the car






Fran was able to get in and out of the ride vehicle with no problem, and she had fun on the ride!






Here is the report on how our car did.






This is the stats on the top performing car of the day.  Our overall score is only about 9% less than that one.  Were still in the A range.






Then they let you out into an entirely different sort of gift shop.   






They also had a regular sort of gift shop, and Fran had some purchases that she wanted to make, so I left her there and went on to my next destination.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Did you get anything (or any ideas) from that "gift shop"???  I've seen those cars.  They are gorgeous!!!


Looks like a nice way to get on Test Track now with a bit more interactivity up-front.


----------



## TruBlu

PrincessInOz said:
			
		

> Did you get anything (or any ideas) from that "gift shop"???  I've seen those cars.  They are gorgeous!!!



We sat in one of the cars and I almost fell asleep waiting for my kid to try his car out on all the extra stuff they offer at the end.

Did you miss the cheesy video, Alison? We did.  

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## rentayenta

Can't wait to get back to WDW and ride the new test Track. It was closed this past October and we definitely missed it. 

Breakfast looks yum!


----------



## Leshaface

PrincessInOz said:


> Did you get anything (or any ideas) from that "gift shop"???  I've seen those cars.  They are gorgeous!!!



Exactly what I was wondering too.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Did you get anything (or any ideas) from that "gift shop"???  I've seen those cars.  They are gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> Looks like a nice way to get on Test Track now with a bit more interactivity up-front.





Leshaface said:


> Exactly what I was wondering too.



No, we're actually a Ford kinda family.  We inherited a Chevy Malibu and it is a total Lemon.  We loved our Expeditions, my Explorer, her Ranger trucks, and don't forget our Cougars, Continental and the Ranchero.  Our next car is most likely going to be a Flex.



TruBlu said:


> We sat in one of the cars and I almost fell asleep waiting for my kid to try his car out on all the extra stuff they offer at the end.
> 
> Did you miss the cheesy video, Alison? We did.
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards



I missed the Cheesy video too.  



rentayenta said:


> Can't wait to get back to WDW and ride the new test Track. It was closed this past October and we definitely missed it.
> 
> Breakfast looks yum!



I really liked the new Test Track, I never said anything about that.  I liked that it was all High Tech and sort of a dark ride with all the neon.


----------



## franandaj

My Destination:






I did the Orange Team.  I thought about how much more fun this ride was than Forbidden Journey because even though, it had all the funny G forces, I wasnt swinging to and fro in a wild unpredictable manner so as to make me sick.






Fran met me in the gift shop (as we normally do on this ride) since even the green team makes her sick.











By this point the window for our FPs had opened up so we headed back to The Land Pavillion.






I find this queue so dull and boring compared to the entry at DCA.  There is a lot to look at and read when youre waiting in line, but the ride never seems to have a line that extends into the queue area.  Im not sure why the ride is so wildly popular with such long waits in FL when in CA it is almost always close to a walk on.











Since we were right there we decided to go on this ride.  It had probably been 15 years since I last rode this one.  The wait was 25 minutes, but the CM noticed Fran with her two canes and let us board through the Handicapped/FP line instead.






I tried to take pictures during the first part of the ride, but it was too dark, so heres the rest.  I had forgotten how cool all of this high tech plant growing really is.  Youll have to excuse my abundance of pictures.  Those of you who followed my first PTR will remember the extensive gardening that we did last year just before Fran got really sick.  Ive had herb gardens growing ever since my first year at the Napa Rose Cooking School and we almost always have tomato plants growing in the spring and summer.  My attempt at Zucchini and Cucumber failed miserably, but our citrus trees are coming along nicely.  I am fascinated by all the things that Disney is able to do.  We hope to do the Behind the Seeds sometime in the future, now that Fran is more ambulatory.


























Holy Pumpkins!


----------



## franandaj

Then we went into the fish and other live critters area.  It always amazes me that they raise all these creatures and plants and put them to good use feeding guests in the park.





















While Fran did get a good picture of what was in these tubes, neither of us got an actual picture of the creatures.    I did see the eels and can verify that they were in there.






Back out to the greenhouse portion of the tour.











I thought this was an odd little tree.






I took this picture, not for the millet, but the for pumpkins in the background.






This sign said Nine Pound Lemons, judging from the size it doesnt surprise me!






Again, I did not take this picture for the lemon, but for the Agave behind it.Tequila!  I wonder if they make that at Disney!






Then there were these sweet potatoes hanging down here.






The little lettuce plants






And strawberries.






And tomatoes






So Im not quite sure what is up with this stuff, but I guess it would make the home garden more easy to manage in a small space.






These peppers looked quite nice






I swear, I wish I could grow cucumbers like this!






Some of this would be yummy for my next stir fry, and look at the Rosemary tree in the background.






And now its in the foreground!






I love me some basil. its about that time of year that I can get a new plant!






This was a mixed use area where they allow something from the fish (maybe the water) to do something to the plants (hydrate them?)  I wasnt sure what they were saying, but it was interesting to combine plant growing and fish growing.






After that we decided to leave the Land pavilion and pursue one of Frans favorite pastimes.  Shopping!  Where did we go?  Youll have to stay tuned.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I love the Land.  Just love looking at all those plants.

I'm not sure about Mission Space anymore.  Don't know if the boys will want to go on it...but I think I might have to try the Green line instead of the Orange.


----------



## Leshaface

We didn't get to go on Mission:Space this time around.  I do remember talking about it, but not sure why we didn't get on it.  

Interesting.  I haven't been on Soarin' at WDW and had just assumed that the queue was the same as DCA.  Is that all there is, is that blue-ish looking hallway?  How boring. 

LwtL was the one ride I really wanted to do but couldn't because of DS's mishap. I know DM would have really enjoyed that too.  

Oooh that would be so cool if they used the agave over in the Mexico pavillion!


----------



## Pinkocto

I'll have to remember to give the new Test Track a try one of these days.  I'm sad the Tron party at DL has been stopped.  I love all the neon lights and sci-fi feel.  

Living with the Land is one of my favorites.  I love all that creative growing.  I think the fish at the end fertilize the plants above.  

Great update.  Can't wait to see what Fran buys next


----------



## dgbg100106

Nice job Alison, I really like the land and going thru to see all the plants.

David and I ride the line that has the most G forces, I can't remember the color. but we try and ride it at least twice while we are there.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am all caught up again. The weekend was pretty intense. You are the first person who has said something positive about the new Test Track. A lot of people seem to hate this.

I could never do the orange version of Mission:Space as I do suffer from motion sickness. I am OK with the green version though and love it.

I know what you mean about Soarin. This is one of the many reasons why I love coming to Disneyland. Between the generally shorter lines for Soarin and the single rider line, I can essentially do the ride as often as I want. Toy Story Mania is another one that is crazy at WDW, but quite manageable at DCA.

I have always loved Living with the Land and if Fran is up to it, I can recommend the Behind the Seeds tour. We did this a few years ago and it was amazing. By the way, the Fish poop in the tank in the last area on the ride acts as fertilizer for the lettuce.

Corinna


----------



## ACDSNY

You'll love the pumpkins when you go in October.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I really liked the new Test Track, I never said anything about that.  I liked that it was all High Tech and sort of a dark ride with all the neon.




It looks so high tech and less mechanicy. 

 Soarin's line in DCA is much better. WDW's is so blah. It's one of my favorite rides. 


I'm with Fran, I don't do Mission Space either.  It makes me nauseous. 

Are the agave plants the pineapple looking plants? 

I wish I could grow cucumbers like that too. I've never been able to grow a good one. I can plant, raise, and harvest about anything else but not those.  

We missed Living with the Land last trip. Even though we practically have a homestead here between our huge garden, chickens, compost, and animals, it got vetoed. Haters!


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> I love the Land.  Just love looking at all those plants.
> 
> I'm not sure about Mission Space anymore.  Don't know if the boys will want to go on it...but I think I might have to try the Green line instead of the Orange.



I've gone back and forth.  I say the Orange is too intense, then I go on Green and say it's not enough.  I finally told myself, "Just go on the Orange, what can it hurt?"   



Leshaface said:


> We didn't get to go on Mission:Space this time around.  I do remember talking about it, but not sure why we didn't get on it.
> 
> Interesting.  I haven't been on Soarin' at WDW and had just assumed that the queue was the same as DCA.  Is that all there is, is that blue-ish looking hallway?  How boring.
> 
> LwtL was the one ride I really wanted to do but couldn't because of DS's mishap. I know DM would have really enjoyed that too.
> 
> Oooh that would be so cool if they used the agave over in the Mexico pavillion!



It was only on our 2010 trip that I finally tried it and was amazed at how different and boring the queue was.



Pinkocto said:


> I'll have to remember to give the new Test Track a try one of these days.  I'm sad the Tron party at DL has been stopped.  I love all the neon lights and sci-fi feel.
> 
> Living with the Land is one of my favorites.  I love all that creative growing.  I think the fish at the end fertilize the plants above.
> 
> Great update.  Can't wait to see what Fran buys next



Evidently they make a ton of money off the young twenty somethings at the Mad Tea Party selling overpriced watered down drinks.  I guess the Trol folks were too geeky and smart to spend all their money there.



dgbg100106 said:


> Nice job Alison, I really like the land and going thru to see all the plants.
> 
> David and I ride the line that has the most G forces, I can't remember the color. but we try and ride it at least twice while we are there.



That's the Orange side.  I must be getting older, I didn't ride nearly as many thrill rides in quantities this time.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am all caught up again. The weekend was pretty intense. You are the first person who has said something positive about the new Test Track. A lot of people seem to hate this.
> 
> I could never do the orange version of Mission:Space as I do suffer from motion sickness. I am OK with the green version though and love it.
> 
> I know what you mean about Soarin. This is one of the many reasons why I love coming to Disneyland. Between the generally shorter lines for Soarin and the single rider line, I can essentially do the ride as often as I want. Toy Story Mania is another one that is crazy at WDW, but quite manageable at DCA.
> 
> I have always loved Living with the Land and if Fran is up to it, I can recommend the Behind the Seeds tour. We did this a few years ago and it was amazing. By the way, the Fish poop in the tank in the last area on the ride acts as fertilizer for the lettuce.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks for explaining about the poop!  

I prefer both the rides and the waits for TSMM and Soarin at DCA.  I'm almost caught up on your TR, I've just reached where you are going to Candlelight.



ACDSNY said:


> You'll love the pumpkins when you go in October.



In the land or at the MK?  



rentayenta said:


> It looks so high tech and less mechanicy.
> 
> Soarin's line in DCA is much better. WDW's is so blah. It's one of my favorite rides.
> 
> 
> I'm with Fran, I don't do Mission Space either.  It makes me nauseous.
> 
> Are the agave plants the pineapple looking plants?
> 
> I wish I could grow cucumbers like that too. I've never been able to grow a good one. I can plant, raise, and harvest about anything else but not those.
> 
> We missed Living with the Land last trip. Even though we practically have a homestead here between our huge garden, chickens, compost, and animals, it got vetoed. Haters!



I liked the techy part of the ride.  I didn't really like the whole "industrial" type feel to the old TT, the lights were on too much as far as I remembered, but it had also been a long time since I rode it.  That ride was not on my "must do" list.


----------



## franandaj

Our next stop was Mouse Gears. We needed to get some gloves as she did not bring a pair and I had already loaned her mine.  We had the nighttime safari that evening and the heat wave from earlier in the week was long gone.  Lows were dipping into the high 30s, but definitely in the low 40s at best.  This was one of the items I looked for at Publix the previous day, but they didnt have any.  Strange, I just saw them at my local grocery store a couple days ago.  So I found a cute pair of gloves with glittery Mickey Mice on them.  Clearly *I* was the one getting the new gloves for tonight.

She also looked at this necklace and asked me if I wanted it.  I declined, but she took a picture of it anyways in case we wanted to order it online or come back for it.






I dont remember what else we bought there, but it wasnt a lot of stuff.  Oh yeah!  I got these babies!






We then headed into World Showcase for our lunch reservation.  The park was not that busy.











Someday, I will get up here and check out this place!











More trash can pictures






Jolly Old England!











And were almost there!











We were a little early for our reservation so we walked around a bit.  We checked out the new bakery.  It seems to be a great improvement over the old place.  It was so small and cramped and always packed.  At least with the new place there is an area for people to queue up and several counters to order the food.  I didnt take any pictures inside and I would have been a weird paparazzi like stalker lady (like at Bubba Gumps) taking pictures of people eating their food.
















It was close enough to the time of our reservation, so we decided to go in and get seated.






We were seated on the far end of the restaurant and it was pretty quiet for that place when we arrived there.  Our reservation was for 1PM, and the place was still fairly busy, but I think they were taking walk ups.
















We perused the menu, but for me it really wasnt necessary.  I pretty much already knew what I was going to have.
















*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

We took a couple pictures waiting for our orders to be taken.











We placed our orders and the waiter brought us some bread.  We asked for more butter later and it seemed you could only get butter if the waiter brought you more bread!  We ended up taking two loaves of bread back to the room with us!






Soon the Maitre D came by with a guest.






This guy was pretty funny.  Hes all, Vould you like a peekture?  Of course we said that we would.  So he posed!   






This was of course the picture that we really wanted!






We both went with the three course Prix Fixe meal, but I remembered something we had for the last time that we dined here.  It was so good, so I decided we should get it again.

The Alsacian Tart.  Bacon, Onions and Crème Freche all on a crispy thin shell.  Yummy!






Our waiter also offered to take our picture.






Fran went with the Lobster Bisque






I had the French Onion Soup.






Both were quite tasty, we shared a couple bites, but I was happy to have ordered the onion soup.  It was really good!

For our entrée she got the Croque Monsieur with Salad.






I had the famed Gratin de Macaroni.  It was just heavenly!  I couldnt eat the whole thing, but made sure to take it in a box.  Sadly we were so stuffed this trip, I never got the second portion.






Then it was on to dessert.  Essentially by ordering the package our dessert was almost free.  I was planning on ordering the soup and the Macaroni anyways, so the package just seemed like a perfect deal.






We split both, but the Crème Brulee was the winner of the day.  This was the strawberry and cream cake with the strawberry sorbet.











And with that we rolled out of there, completely stuffed!

We came upon this mime and acrobat show and stopped for a bit to watch. They just kept adding chairs to the stack.  I think in the end there were six chairs, I swear I thought the guy was going to fall! 





















Where do we go next?


----------



## TruBlu

Has Fran ever tried closing her eyes on the bad parts of MS:Green?  I have crazy bad motion sickness, but I always ride.  I make it to the moon then close my eyes & let the cool air blow in my face.  I never feel bad at all.  

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## dolphingirl47

Your lunch looks delicious. Now I want to make a reservation for our next trip to have the Macaroni Cheese. So far the best Macaroni Cheese I have tasted was at Steakhouse 55 at Disneyland. Remy is so cute. We met him at Disneyland Paris a few years ago.

I love the necklace. I don't think I could have resisted it.

Corinna


----------



## TruBlu

dolphingirl47 said:
			
		

> I love the necklace. I don't think I could have resisted it.


I agree!!!

Fran would have only gotten out "Do you wa..." and I would already have it in my hand at the register!!!!  

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ACDSNY

franandaj said:


> In the land or at the MK?


 
They were trying to grow real live Atlantic Giant Pumpkins and ones shaped like Mickey in the Land.  The giant ones were pretty small compared to what we see at our Harvest Festival.


----------



## franandaj

TruBlu said:


> Has Fran ever tried closing her eyes on the bad parts of MS:Green?  I have crazy bad motion sickness, but I always ride.  I make it to the moon then close my eyes & let the cool air blow in my face.  I never feel bad at all.
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards



I don't think that would help.  I think it is the motion and not the "parts".  She rode CA screamin' in the preview of DCA and took an "all expense paid trip backstage to a trash can" as soon as she got off the ride.  I couldn't find her anywhere until the CM clued me in that she ran backstage so as not to create a mess.  

since then, I "Preview" the rides for her.  Most of the time I make good calls.



dolphingirl47 said:


> Your lunch looks delicious. Now I want to make a reservation for our next trip to have the Macaroni Cheese. So far the best Macaroni Cheese I have tasted was at Steakhouse 55 at Disneyland. Remy is so cute. We met him at Disneyland Paris a few years ago.
> 
> I love the necklace. I don't think I could have resisted it.
> 
> Corinna



It's more your style than mine.  I don't necessarily like such delicate pieces.  Plus necklaces like that, I would need an extender.  It would choke me and I have so many really nice necklaces, I have actually become picky.  This is good for our pocketbook.



TruBlu said:


> I agree!!!
> 
> Fran would have only gotten out "Do you wa..." and I would already have it in my hand at the register!!!!
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards



You're new to my TRs,  Maybe at some point I will post the pics of the previous wonderful purchases she has bought me.  I can only wear so many things!   



ACDSNY said:


> They were trying to grow real live Atlantic Giant Pumpkins and ones shaped like Mickey in the Land.  The giant ones were pretty small compared to what we see at our Harvest Festival.



Well from where you come from, it's hard to impress folks on the farm.  We're lucky here if it's grown within 100 miles!


----------



## PrincessInOz

I'll take the necklace....and the creme brulee.  





I'll take the pictures, that is!!

Cheaper....and calorie free.



What a great update.


----------



## dgbg100106

The food.     Looks wonderful.  I would have eaten it all... I am so hungry now, I call party foul...


Love, love the kitchen towels....


----------



## rentayenta

I'm with PIO, I'll take the necklace. But not the creme brûlée. Now the French Onion soup? Oh yeah!  Great update. Great photos. I love seeing you both so happy and relaxed.


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


>




LOVE THESE!  How in the world did I miss this?!

  Love the guy with Remy.  Sounds like a character himself 

Mmm, the macaroni looks delicious.  So does the creme brulee!


----------



## disfam2012

I just found your trip report! Thank you so much for sharing!

I love pic filled TRs!!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

Great lunch! Remy is too cute, and that CM takes the cake. He looks like he's straight out of the movies. I thought that macaroni was one of the best I've ever had, so good! I didn't get a chance to eat my leftovers either  mom loved the French onion soup and creme brûlée. But her main reason for wanting to go back, the bread and butter. I'm not paying $70 for lunch again if you were most wowed by the free items... She has raved about the creme brûlée as well.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I finally got to read part of your trip report which you and Fran are at EPCOT. I really enjoyed your trip report where you got to do a lot that day. 

Those are very nice pictures from the New Test Track which I will be looking forward to go and ride the new TT. 

The Land pictures from Living with the Land of all the different vegetables and fish are very nice and clear.

Your lunch at Chefs de France looked so appetizing. I got to eat at that restaurant one day which I have ate at Bistro de Paris. I would really like to see Remy.

I have a long way to go to catch up to your trip report and I will go back and check out the rest.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> I'll take the necklace....and the creme brulee.
> 
> I'll take the pictures, that is!!
> 
> Cheaper....and calorie free.
> 
> What a great update.



Thanks!  Yes I would like the creme brulee!



dgbg100106 said:


> The food.     Looks wonderful.  I would have eaten it all... I am so hungry now, I call party foul...
> 
> 
> Love, love the kitchen towels....



We were so stuffed after that meal.  I would love to eat it all again!



rentayenta said:


> I'm with PIO, I'll take the necklace. But not the creme brûlée. Now the French Onion soup? Oh yeah!  Great update. Great photos. I love seeing you both so happy and relaxed.



The onion soup was just awesome!  It was nice being happy and relaxed.



Leshaface said:


> LOVE THESE!  How in the world did I miss this?!
> 
> Love the guy with Remy.  Sounds like a character himself
> 
> Mmm, the macaroni looks delicious.  So does the creme brulee!



Perhaps they just released them.  I'm going to look when I go to Disneyland in a couple weeks and see if they have them there.



disfam2012 said:


> I just found your trip report! Thank you so much for sharing!
> 
> I love pic filled TRs!!!!



   I have plenty of pics!



Pinkocto said:


> Great lunch! Remy is too cute, and that CM takes the cake. He looks like he's straight out of the movies. I thought that macaroni was one of the best I've ever had, so good! I didn't get a chance to eat my leftovers either  mom loved the French onion soup and creme brûlée. But her main reason for wanting to go back, the bread and butter. I'm not paying $70 for lunch again if you were most wowed by the free items... She has raved about the creme brûlée as well.



That CM was hilarious!  He was so dead pan, everything that we think of when generalize about French people.  The food was just wonderful, I would be happy to go back there again!



mvf-m11c said:


> I finally got to read part of your trip report which you and Fran are at EPCOT. I really enjoyed your trip report where you got to do a lot that day.
> 
> Those are very nice pictures from the New Test Track which I will be looking forward to go and ride the new TT.
> 
> The Land pictures from Living with the Land of all the different vegetables and fish are very nice and clear.
> 
> Your lunch at Chefs de France looked so appetizing. I got to eat at that restaurant one day which I have ate at Bistro de Paris. I would really like to see Remy.
> 
> I have a long way to go to catch up to your trip report and I will go back and check out the rest.



Thanks for coming over Bret, I'm still working my way through both of your TRs too!


----------



## franandaj

OK, so here is one of those "only in Alison and Fran's house" moments.  Yesterday we were going through the multitudes of boxes (we are still receiving boxes from WDW that we shipped home to us) of eBay winnings and other such things.  Once we write on the box what it is, we take it over to 1st street and put it in this room where we are storing all our Disney stuff for the time being.

We had assembled some shelves over the weekend to get some of the boxes up off the floor.  I was slightly familiar with what was written on the boxes since I had just seen them and held them in my hand.  Well yesterday we opened a box up and Fran says, "Oh Good!  It's my Cousin Hewet Tombstone!"  

I said to her, "Why did you buy two of them?"  She appeared confused, and I explained that when we were putting the packages on the shelves, I specifically remembered moving a package labeled, "Cousin Hewet Tombstone".  

We were already planning another trip over to 1st street to bring another load of loot over there, so we made sure to bring scissors, tape and a marker with us.  Well after cutting open the boxes and removing all the bubble wrap (these things are usually packed pretty well), what do we find???

Jack Sparrow's Tombstone!     

Of course we don't want to confuse that with the Brother Dave tombstone that we already have!   

Only in our house.


----------



## franandaj

So one of the reasons that I scheduled us at Epcot early in the Disney portion of our trip was so that we could get some lovely Caramel treats to enjoy throughout the duration of our stay.  (As if we didnt already have enough treats back at the Villa.)  So a stop at Karamel-Kuche was in order.  But first I wanted to get me one of these babies.






Dont these treats look yummy?


























This was what we left with!  I dont think that the staff there gets many orders like ours, they were quite confused even though we did tell them that we were getting a lot of pieces.






By this point we were way behind on the schedule I had hoped to keep.  I had never done the culinary tour of Boma and Jiko and it started at 4PM.  It was 3 oclock (or maybe even later) and we were still in Epcot, I had little hopes of making it since we had planned to go back to the room and drop off our stuff.  We headed out to the bus stop and waited.  We talked it over and decided that if the bus came before 3:45 and we got off the bus at Jambo House I could go directly to the tour.  Where would Fran go?    Zawadi Marketplace!

Just after making this decision the bus showed up!  I took these pictures to show all the people back home how they rig us up to ride on the busses.  It takes a while to load on and off and tie down all the parts, so we were hoping that we had a bus driver who knew how to do this quickly.











We lucked out and they were dropping us off by 10 minutes to 4PM.  

I snapped these photos of the Jambo House Lobby, sadly it was pretty much the only time that I would get here.











*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]* 

The tour begins at the podium for Boma.






Since I was a little early, I took a few shots around the waiting area.
















Heres another light fixture for you, Lisa!  






The chefs were having their before we open pow wow






They started the tour talking about the baskets that you see in columns you see throughout the restaurant.  The baskets are important in their lives as they use them to hold food, daily supplies and other important items.






Our guide pointed out these Hidden Mickeys in the chair.






This table is in the shape of Africa.






I know that they told us a whole lot more about the cultures and country, but I didnt take very good notes and have already forgotten.  Here is the soup station or pod where they served us some Butternut Squash Soup.  Im not sure why I didnt take a picture of my bowl.






I did get a picture of the Zebra Domes before they served us one.






MY Zebra Dome.






Then we went to 











They didnt give us the whole cultural spiel, but instead bread service.
















Now since I do not like Olives I did not take any of the Kalamata Hummus.  My favorite was the Moroccan Chermola with the Pappadam.  






The tour was pretty good except that the family who had brought their young child along had her sharing the plate of dips with us.  She ended up taking the spoon from my favorite dip on the plate.  I didnt let that stop me, I just dipped my unbitten pieces of pappadum into the dip lacking the spoon to make sure I got my fair share!

My next stop was the Mara for some more of these.


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


> OK, so here is one of those "only in Alison and Fran's house" moments.  Yesterday we were going through the multitudes of boxes (we are still receiving boxes from WDW that we shipped home to us) of eBay winnings and other such things.  Once we write on the box what it is, we take it over to 1st street and put it in this room where we are storing all our Disney stuff for the time being.
> 
> We had assembled some shelves over the weekend to get some of the boxes up off the floor.  I was slightly familiar with what was written on the boxes since I had just seen them and held them in my hand.  Well yesterday we opened a box up and Fran says, "Oh Good!  It's my Cousin Hewet Tombstone!"
> 
> I said to her, "Why did you buy two of them?"  She appeared confused, and I explained that when we were putting the packages on the shelves, I specifically remembered moving a package labeled, "Cousin Hewet Tombstone".
> 
> We were already planning another trip over to 1st street to bring another load of loot over there, so we made sure to bring scissors, tape and a marker with us.  Well after cutting open the boxes and removing all the bubble wrap (these things are usually packed pretty well), what do we find???
> 
> Jack Sparrow's Tombstone!
> 
> Of course we don't want to confuse that with the Brother Dave tombstone that we already have!
> 
> Only in our house.



I had no idea you guys collected tombstones!  I had to look them up to see which ones they were.  Very cool.  Do you know how you'll be displaying them yet?


----------



## Leshaface

I'm a little disappointed in myself that I didn't get anything from Karamel-Kuche.   Looks fantastic!  Wow record time getting to AKL from Epcot 

I thought kids weren't allowed on that tour?


----------



## dgbg100106

Karmel has to be one our stops they have such amazing stuff in there...


----------



## TruBlu

franandaj said:
			
		

> OK, so here is one of those "only in Alison and Fran's house" moments.  Yesterday we were going through the multitudes of boxes (we are still receiving boxes from WDW that we shipped home to us) of eBay winnings and other such things.  Once we write on the box what it is, we take it over to 1st street and put it in this room where we are storing all our Disney stuff for the time being.
> 
> We had assembled some shelves over the weekend to get some of the boxes up off the floor.  I was slightly familiar with what was written on the boxes since I had just seen them and held them in my hand.  Well yesterday we opened a box up and Fran says, "Oh Good!  It's my Cousin Hewet Tombstone!"
> 
> I said to her, "Why did you buy two of them?"  She appeared confused, and I explained that when we were putting the packages on the shelves, I specifically remembered moving a package labeled, "Cousin Hewet Tombstone".
> 
> We were already planning another trip over to 1st street to bring another load of loot over there, so we made sure to bring scissors, tape and a marker with us.  Well after cutting open the boxes and removing all the bubble wrap (these things are usually packed pretty well), what do we find???
> 
> Jack Sparrow's Tombstone!
> 
> Of course we don't want to confuse that with the Brother Dave tombstone that we already have!
> 
> Only in our house.



  I want to live with you & Fran.

Please 

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## franandaj

Leshaface said:


> I had no idea you guys collected tombstones!  I had to look them up to see which ones they were.  Very cool.  Do you know how you'll be displaying them yet?



She has saved searches on ebay for "Haunted Mansion", "Cars", POTC", and "Star Wars", she has others, but those are her main ones.  She is going to make our Theater room the Haunted Mansion room, because the Tombstones will make for good ambient lighting while we are watching movies.  She also received her first sample of the Haunted Mansion Wallpaper, she has ordered enough of that in case Disney revokes the patent on the company selling it, we will have enough to cover the room.



Leshaface said:


> I'm a little disappointed in myself that I didn't get anything from Karamel-Kuche.   Looks fantastic!  Wow record time getting to AKL from Epcot
> 
> I thought kids weren't allowed on that tour?



Ever since it opened, we have visited there.  At DLR all the candy shops have caramel treats, at WDW none of the candy shops have the caramel marshmallow things or anything with caramel,  you have to go to Karamel Kuche.  Major bummer for us since I love the caramel marshmallow treats, we normally hit Marceline's on our way in or out of the parks and get some.  

And yeah, I would have thought kids weren't allowed or if they had them on the tour at least keep them within your group, not next to the one person who wasn't with everyone.  I was nice, but didn't share any of my thoughts on unattended, unpoliced kids!  Which are not very nice, think Hansel and Gretel!  



dgbg100106 said:


> Karmel has to be one our stops they have such amazing stuff in there...



You will love DLR, EVERY Candy store has stuff almost as good as that, but not the salted caramel.  



TruBlu said:


> I want to live with you & Fran.
> 
> Please
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards



You are so funny!  Can you clean things?  That's what we need.  

We could wake you up when you fall asleep on the whatever so that you could go to bed, but we would have no room for your DH or sons, so you would be forced to leave them at home!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Aaah!  I got my sugar fix and those Zebra Domes.

You have tombstones???  I hope you'll bring them out at Halloween!


----------



## Pinkocto

The tombstone story is too funny.  Maybe you need to start a log of all your fabulous items  

I see a few of my favorite caramel/marshmallow pinwheels!


----------



## TruBlu

franandaj said:
			
		

> You are so funny!  Can you clean things?  That's what we need.
> 
> We could wake you up when you fall asleep on the whatever so that you could go to bed, but we would have no room for your DH or sons, so you would be forced to leave them at home!


Dang it!  I don't do cleaning!  
Better stay with David... He's doing the laundry right now!    While I'm planning a Walking Dead marathon in my jammies!!!!  

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am glad that you made the culinary tour. Now I want to eat at Jiko again just for the bread service. When I did the culinary tour in 2009, we just did the Boma part. I hear you about unsupervised kids. After teaching elementary school in  the past, I have very little tolerance for misbehaving kids.

I am not too keen on caramel unless it is in my coffee. Zebra Domes however are a different story.

Corinna


----------



## mvf-m11c

All of the treats at the Karamell-Kuche looked very appetizing. 

Nice to hear that you were able to make it in time for the tour and show all those photos from the tour. 

Very nice update.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Aaah!  I got my sugar fix and those Zebra Domes.
> 
> You have tombstones???  I hope you'll bring them out at Halloween!



We're going to display them year round in the new house!



Pinkocto said:


> The tombstone story is too funny.  Maybe you need to start a log of all your fabulous items
> 
> I see a few of my favorite caramel/marshmallow pinwheels!



The marshmallow pinwheels are my favorite!



TruBlu said:


> Dang it!  I don't do cleaning!
> Better stay with David... He's doing the laundry right now!    While I'm planning a Walking Dead marathon in my jammies!!!!
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards



Sorry....I think David will be happier if you stay with him.


----------



## rentayenta

Great update.  The tours look super neat. Next time, I'll remember them. I love Saana's bread service. 

Will I be kicked out of the club if I say I don't love Zebra Domes?


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Great update.  The tours look super neat. Next time, I'll remember them. I love Saana's bread service.
> 
> Will I be kicked out of the club if I say I don't love Zebra Domes?



The Zebra Domes were good, but I have to say I enjoyed my treats from Karamel-Kuche more than I did the ZDs.    No one gets kicked out of the club for that, it just means more for the ones who really do like them!


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am glad that you made the culinary tour. Now I want to eat at Jiko again just for the bread service. When I did the culinary tour in 2009, we just did the Boma part. I hear you about unsupervised kids. After teaching elementary school in  the past, I have very little tolerance for misbehaving kids.
> 
> I am not too keen on caramel unless it is in my coffee. Zebra Domes however are a different story.
> 
> Corinna



We've had the bread service the two times that we did the Wanyama Safari.  I knew that it was really good.  It wouldn't have been as bad if the adults put the kid between them.  I mean the whole group was all together so it would have made sense that they lined up at the counter with the kid surrounded by two adults, not all the adults together and the kid on the end with the stranger.  



mvf-m11c said:


> All of the treats at the Karamell-Kuche looked very appetizing.
> 
> Nice to hear that you were able to make it in time for the tour and show all those photos from the tour.
> 
> Very nice update.



The thing that I really like about DLR is that you can get caramel marshmallow treats at all the candy stores.  Marcelline's or the one at the end of Buena Vista Street, Pooh Corner or the shop on Main Street.  I am really bummmed because they have discontinued two of my favorite DLR treats, the Cheshire Tails and the Caramel Marshmallow sticks coated in chocolate.

I get to go back in two weeks and get some more when we meet Jenny out there for her birthday!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> The Zebra Domes were good, but I have to say I enjoyed my treats from Karamel-Kuche more than I did the ZDs.    No one gets kicked out of the club for that, it just means more for the ones who really do like them!




We missed the Karamel-Kuche on this last trip. I offered but the kids weren't into it. I think F&W did us in. Next time we'll save room. Every time I see the treats I could kick myself for at least not bringing anything home.


----------



## ACDSNY

TruBlu said:


> Dang it! I don't do cleaning!
> Better stay with David... He's doing the laundry right now!  While I'm planning a Walking Dead marathon in my jammies!!!!


 
Yay for another great David!  Mine is like that too.


All the goodies are making me hungry.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> We missed the Karamel-Kuche on this last trip. I offered but the kids weren't into it. I think F&W did us in. Next time we'll save room. Every time I see the treats I could kick myself for at least not bringing anything home.



We make another stop later because I wanted to bring treats home and we actually ate quite a few of these before our last day!  



ACDSNY said:


> Yay for another great David!  Mine is like that too.
> 
> 
> All the goodies are making me hungry.



I am sooooooo starving right now and it will be a while until dinner.


----------



## ACDSNY

franandaj said:


> I am sooooooo starving right now and it will be a while until dinner.


 
Grab a little snack to hold you over.

If I don't get off here I'm going to be in the same boat.


----------



## franandaj

So this is a totally OT post.

We have had this sheet music business since 1999 and around 2006 or 2007 with the economy it started tanking.  Most of the employees were our friends and we really didn't want to kill their jobs so we just kept limping along but after years of losing money constantly (a lot), we closed up shop last August.  It's been a long time packing things up but today we did the major stuff. 

Here is what the office looked like about a year ago.





















It was a two bedroom apartment where the office was located.  That area was the living room/dining room where the majority of business happened and some product was stored.  This was the original main stock room.
















This was mine and Fran's office (owners)











Darcy and I have been boxing up the music since September.  Not every day and sometimes only an hour, sometimes, 5 or 6 hours, but steadily since then we have been working.  It came out to over 400 boxes of music.  Today our contractor loaned us his guys (of course at a fee).  We fed them pizza for lunch and second lunch, but here are the boxes now.











And here are the bookcases.  I hope no one decides to liberate them from our carport tonight!  Tomorrow Fran, Darcy and I get to move them all to storage or somewhere else.  Note that they go three across in EVERY row there.






Tonight we are ordering Thai/Japanese for dinner after I go return the Uhaul.  Fran is taking Darcy home right now so I have the time to DIS.  I WILL be using my meager little bathtub, which in no way resembles a Disney tub.  And there is still a lot more stuff up in the "office".  Oh yeah, did I mention that these poor guys had to take all this stuff down a flight of stairs?

I am pooped and plan to enjoy some wine this evening and relax in my tub before passing out from sheer exhaustion and pain.  I didn't move or carry a lot, but enough that I hurt.  Time to go take some more ibuprofen.  Anything stronger than that and I will be falling asleep tomorrow!


----------



## rentayenta

Oh my gosh, you deserve to be exhausted.  I saw your FB post. We may be coming down the week of Spring Break. If you still need help, I'll be around.


----------



## franandaj

ACDSNY said:


> Grab a little snack to hold you over.
> 
> If I don't get off here I'm going to be in the same boat.



Nah, I'm saving it up for delivery Thai and Japanese!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Nah, I'm saving it up for delivery Thai and Japanese!




Spoiled. We wanted delivery and the only thing we have access to is pizza so pizza it was.  I do enjoy a little Dominos thin crust with double onions though. Enjoy!


----------



## ACDSNY

Congrats you've really made great progress!  Enjoy your dinner tonight.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Oh my gosh, you deserve to be exhausted.  I saw your FB post. We may be coming down the week of Spring Break. If you still need help, I'll be around.



At this point once the bookcases are put away we are just going to need to sell off this music over the next 10-20 years, but thanks!



rentayenta said:


> Spoiled. We wanted delivery and the only thing we have access to is pizza so pizza it was.  I do enjoy a little Dominos thin crust with double onions though. Enjoy!



That is one nice thing about living in So Cal.  We can have almost whatever we want delivered.  There is a new service here called eat24, they have a website, Andriod apps, and you can order from a number of restaurants even if they don't offer delivery.  If you order from them, then they send you another coupon for something off their service.  I love my sushi, tempura shrimp, fried rice, wontons, and Pad Sie Ew noodles!



ACDSNY said:


> Congrats you've really made great progress!  Enjoy your dinner tonight.



I plan on it, we just have to wait.....


----------



## Leshaface

Wow what a day!  Look at all those bookcases.  

Hope you are still enjoying your wine. 

BTW, we're really starting to get into Malbec's and we picked up a bottle of Manos Negras Malbec Select and boy is it smooth   I also so the Fra Niente Chardonnay that you suggested but DH hates spending money on white wine  I need to try it someday.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Congrats!!

Looks like everyone deserved their pizza today.  What does the room look like now???


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> The thing that I really like about DLR is that you can get caramel marshmallow treats at all the candy stores.  Marcelline's or the one at the end of Buena Vista Street, Pooh Corner or the shop on Main Street.  I am really bummmed because they have discontinued two of my favorite DLR treats, the Cheshire Tails and the Caramel Marshmallow sticks coated in chocolate.
> 
> I get to go back in two weeks and get some more when we meet Jenny out there for her birthday!



The caramel marshmallow treats are very nice to look at and eat (even though I never have one). I remember the ones during the Holiday season where they decorated them as snowmen. The one store you are talking about at BVS is Trolley Treats. Maybe the DLR will bring back your favorite treats one day at the stores.

That is nice to hear that you will be back at the DLR in two weeks. I can't wait till we get to August for the D23 Expo.

Congrats.


----------



## Linda67

Wow, that is a lot of sheet music!

Must have been a great feeling to finally see everything boxed up


----------



## dgbg100106

ACDSNY said:
			
		

> Yay for another great David!  Mine is like that too.
> 
> All the goodies are making me hungry.



My David does all the cleaning also... So we have three...


----------



## dgbg100106

The marshmallow sound Devine... 

Wow, you all made a nice dent in the sheet music, it has to be a great feeling to have it all packed up...

I will be on the west coast in April...


----------



## Pinkocto

What a day! Just thinking of all that moving is exhausting! Hope you had a fabulous dinner


----------



## ACDSNY

dgbg100106 said:


> My David does all the cleaning also... So we have three...


 
Davids are awesome!


----------



## TruBlu

ACDSNY said:
			
		

> Davids are awesome!




DS13's two best friends have Davids for dads & they are awesome, too!

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## franandaj

Leshaface said:


> Wow what a day!  Look at all those bookcases.
> 
> Hope you are still enjoying your wine.
> 
> BTW, we're really starting to get into Malbec's and we picked up a bottle of Manos Negras Malbec Select and boy is it smooth   I also so the Fra Niente Chardonnay that you suggested but DH hates spending money on white wine  I need to try it someday.



Tell me about it! And that wasn't even the end of it! I haven't had much Malbec. My new "house wine" is Meridian Chardonnay. But I like the reds too.



PrincessInOz said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Looks like everyone deserved their pizza today.  What does the room look like now???



#4 is still a mess. There were lots of papers and non music stuff on top of the bookcases. I guess we start on the random crap Monday.



mvf-m11c said:


> The caramel marshmallow treats are very nice to look at and eat (even though I never have one). I remember the ones during the Holiday season where they decorated them as snowmen. The one store you are talking about at BVS is Trolley Treats. Maybe the DLR will bring back your favorite treats one day at the stores.
> 
> That is nice to hear that you will be back at the DLR in two weeks. I can't wait till we get to August for the D23 Expo.
> 
> Congrats.



We were hoping to go tomorrow as well, but not gonna happen. We need to go out there to get Fran on RSR. She also wants to get the cheese and regular Monte Cristo sandwiches side by side for comparison.



Linda67 said:


> Wow, that is a lot of sheet music!
> 
> Must have been a great feeling to finally see everything boxed up



I'm not quite at the feeling good phase yet. Once the bookcases are all dealt with and the floor is empty upstairs. Then it will be good!



dgbg100106 said:


> My David does all the cleaning also... So we have three...



Sounds like the David's are quite the catch!



dgbg100106 said:


> The marshmallow sound Devine...
> 
> Wow, you all made a nice dent in the sheet music, it has to be a great feeling to have it all packed up...
> 
> I will be on the west coast in April...



Where on the West Coast will you be? It's a big Coast!



Pinkocto said:


> What a day! Just thinking of all that moving is exhausting! Hope you had a fabulous dinner



It did the trick. I'm looking forward to some good ones this week.



ACDSNY said:


> Davids are awesome!







TruBlu said:


> DS13's two best friends have Davids for dads & they are awesome, too!
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## franandaj

So yesterday we had to get all 35 bookcases out of our carport before someone decided to liberate them. Three bookcases at a time fit in the back of the SUV.We started around 11AM since we had other tasks to accomplish before we could start the chore of the day.

It took about 40 minutes round trip to storage and back, including loading and unloading the bookcases. All in all we made seven trips to storage. Before the last one we had to squeeze 14 bookcases into the garage so they weren't just sitting out for the rest of the weekend.

When we were loading the last set of bookcases, our pace had moved to vary slow and both Darcy and I had barely the strength to even shove the bookcases in the car. Here is the storage locker now. Nine bookcases fit across the width of the unit and there are now two full rows. The three in front make up the third row. Needless to say I was SUPER exhausted. We ate the leftover pizza for dinner and I fell asleep after my bath, leaving Fran to feed the cats.






Today I plan on doing nothing physical.


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> Where on the West Coast will you be? It's a big Coast!



San Diego....


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> Today I plan on doing nothing physical.



Awesome!


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> San Diego....



That's not far. When?


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> That's not far. When?



April, 7th - 11th.


----------



## rentayenta

Nothing physical sounds perfect! That's a lot of work. And part of the reason I won't move inside of Utah. Well done ladies.


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> April, 7th - 11th.



We'll have to see what's up then.  I know you're always tired after your long days.  It's about three hours away with good traffic.



rentayenta said:


> Nothing physical sounds perfect! That's a lot of work. And part of the reason I won't move inside of Utah. Well done ladies.



We were in bed watching old NCIS episodes in the marathon until 1PM.  I made some cinnamon rolls just before noon and we had those with orange juice, sausage and coffee in bed.  

Now we're watching TIVO'd shows from November on our DVR.    We're that far behind.


----------



## franandaj

After the culinary tour, it was back to the room.  Fran had already gone over there, so I hopped on the trail back to Kidani.  I was almost safely back to the resort, I approached the bus stop.  Notice the uphill grade.






After the final bus stop, there is an even more intense grade, I almost got to the top of that grade, when my scooter just died.  We had this problem before when we were at Disneyland for our band weekend.  We replaced the batteries in one scooter the week before we left.  While the scooter did make it around pretty well that day, clearly, this one was coming up on a battery replacement too.  Just as long as it can make it through the whole trip.

We had the Nighttime savannah booked for 10PM, by this time it was close to 5PM.  As expected I found Fran asleep.  That was good, she did quite a bit today, four rides, a huge lunch, shopping at multiple locations and out from 8:30AM until 4PM without a break.   

Its no wonder that she slept up until our time to go to the safari.  Neither of us was hungry at our planned 7PM dinner time, but I prepped everything just in case we would be hungry.  But first I took these shots on the Savannah before the sun went down.














































In true Whats for Dinner thread style I documented my ingredients. Cut meat into bite sized pieces






And my cooking process.  Saute the onions and mushrooms on very low heat covered for about 20-30 minutes.  I always do it for 30 minutes as they are not substantially wilted after 20.











At this point I halted the cooking process.  Since neither of us were hungry enough to eat, I was less than 15 minutes away from freshly cooked stroganoff.  We each had left half a potato half from our dinner the other night, so if we had been hungry enough, I had prepared us each a potato skin with bacon (from the breakfast) and some grated cheddar.  Those did not end up getting heated later this night and they followed us to BLT.

I got some voluminous work done on the TR while Fran slept and it was too dark to see the animals and since we werent going to be eating dinner before the safari, she caught up on sleep and I caught up online.  We had made an agreement that to maximize our together time.  I would only be online either if she was or if she was asleep. 

*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]* 

So around 9PM, I decided it was time to wake her up and head down to Kidani for our meet up with the Safari.  We were supposed to meet at Sanaa at 9:45PM, we showed up a little early and were the only folks sitting there.  The whole time.  When our guide came to fetch us, it turned out that there were only four people signed up for this evenings safari and the other two didnt show up.  Cool!  We had the whole truck to ourselves!  

We didnt bring the big camera because we figured that there really wouldnt be much opportunity for picture taking.  I always have my P&S on me so thats what we ended up having for pictures.  None of them came out very well, but Ill share them anyways since they are all that I have.

Our guides were two very nice ladies who work the evening shift in the barn.  One drove the truck while the other sat in back and told us about the animals.  Evidently their jobs are less than glamorous.  Besides having to clean up the poop in the barn area, one of their main jobs in the night shift is to measure out all the food for the morning shift to give the animals when they arrive. They had just completed this portion of their jobs before coming to fetch us for the safari.

If you have taken the Wanyama Safari our course was very similar.  We drove around to the back entrance behind the barn and drove past the Pembe Savannah. There wasnt much to see here.  Okapi are from the equatorial regions and prefer a warm climate.  It was much too cold for them to be out on the Savannah tonight, they were hunkered down back in the barn.

We proceeded to the Sunset Savannah where the remainder of our trip took place.  I inquired about the Antelope (I think it was) that Kathy on the AKL thread told us about.  Seems they had to put some sort of fence up around Sanaa about a week before we arrived because he was having a problem.  Turns out they had taken in five males of his species.  Normally males are not desired by zoos and other animal habitats, as you really only need one to keep a good population going.  Their ill tempers and other habits make them less than ideal subjects.  But in the spirit of Ohana, Disney gave them a chance and took in the lot.  

It seems that this one fellow, had a slight problem seeing his image in the windows of Sanaa.  We did not see any barriers when we dined there, so I had guessed they resolved the problem.  Well the long and short of it was that the poor guy was moved to the barn and is going to have to sold or traded to another facility.  They moved him off the Savannah, but he just isnt going to cut it here at AKL or AK and needs a new home.

So back to our tour.  The animals are not at all afraid of the truck and shortly after coming onto the savannah, we found these two (a mother and daughter) sharing a late night snack.


























I did not use any kind of zoom on these photos we were literally THAT close up to these giraffes.  I could see the muscles in their cheeks move as they were chewing the leaves.  I was in awe of these beautiful animals and the fact that we were so close up to them.

Then we drove over near the lobby where these vultures were hanging out.











Now there was a whole backstory about these zebras.  They are females and evidently the older one has taken the younger one as a companion.  Normally the male dominates the group of zebras, but for some reason these two have sort of broken off from the rest of them and they hang out together.  I know that there was more to the story, but it was late and it has been about three weeks since the tour, so Im lucky I remember this much!











As we drove around the savannah, we passed the wildebeasts.  There wasnt much of a story about them, or none that I remember.






We headed over to the savannah area near our room.  This is a shot of it, the one on the lowest floor where you can see the suitcase that is open and leaning up against the sliding glass door.






The Ankole Cattle were over here. Evidently the all brown ones are much more valuable in Africa than the ones with white and brown.  Our brown cattle were a male and a female.  The one who was poking at the giraffe food with his antler was the male.  He is pretty hard to live with.  They tried several different females on this savannah.  The one who is currently on the Pembe Savannah was the latest refugee from him.  They switched the two cows and moved the one that is now on the Sunset Savannah from the Pembe.  She wasnt thrilled to be placed with the guy on the Sunset, but evidently the one who was moved out was sooooo happy to be away from the steer on the Sunset Savannah, they let her stay on the Pembe and the current Sunset cow learned to live with the steer.  Our guide says that she just ignores him and they do fine.

I didnt get any decent pictures of them at night, they were all just too blurry.  We were out for about an hour and it was just after 11PM.  It was very cold out, so we headed back to the lodge.  This is Fran trying to keep warm.






And our guide.  I wish I was better with names, Ive completely forgotten it!






And this is the two of us with the truck.






By this time, we were VERY hungry.  Thankfully dinner was less than 15 minutes away.  Even though it was very late, its not unusual for us to be eating at this hour even at home so we headed back to the room and I finished up dinner.  I had planned to serve this with potato skins and green beans, but I was too tired and lazy.  Back to the cooking process, if you remember I had sautéed the onions and mushrooms until they were wilted.  Then you cook the beef.






This is a mixture of ground mustard seed, sugar and a little (too much) water.






Return the mushrooms and onions back to the pan.






Add the mustard mixture






Some sour cream






And mix






Voila!  Beef Stroganoff!






After this I enjoyed one of my zebra domes and I think I went to bed, reserving the tub for 4AM or some such hour like that when I woke up as opposed to before crawling into bed tonight. 

Another big day tomorrow!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love your "zebra" shots! 



The giraffe pictures are amazing.  Seems like you lucked out with the safari tour.  And now I'm hungry for stroganoff!


----------



## ACDSNY

The night safari looks fun and you have some great pics.


----------



## mvf-m11c

When was the last time that Fran rode RSR? I never had the 3 Cheese Monte Cristo but I have tried the Monte Cristo Sandwich is very good to eat.

Very nice pictures of the animals and to do the tour at night must be fun.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Love your "zebra" shots!
> 
> 
> 
> The giraffe pictures are amazing.  Seems like you lucked out with the safari tour.  And now I'm hungry for stroganoff!



It was really good as always!



ACDSNY said:


> The night safari looks fun and you have some great pics.



Thanks. They're a little blurry, but I think they came out pretty cool.  The memories are the bust!



mvf-m11c said:


> When was the last time that Fran rode RSR? I have never had the 3 Cheese Monte Cristo but I have tried the Monte Cristo Sandwich is very good to eat.
> 
> Very nice pictures of the animals and to do the tour at night must be fun.




Fran has never rode RSR, but since she got on Test Track we figured that she can get on RSR.  I can't wait to get her out there to ride it!  She wants to try the two.  I don't know what we will do with the leftevoers since two of can't even finish the one.  Ordering two.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Your night safari sounds amazing as does your dinner. Beef Stroganoff is one of my signature dishes, but I use Dijon Mustard and copious amounts of Paprika as well as the sour cream.

I have never seen the brown and white cattle at AKL. They look so pretty.

Corinna


----------



## rentayenta

I have always wanted to make beef stroganoff, what's that mustard mixture? It looks so good. Michael gave me a recipe once for it and it was so labor intensive we ended driving through Wendy's instead.  Yours looks so easy. 

Love the animal photos and I can't believe the giraffes were that close. I think giraffes are the most beautiful animals. They smell something fierce though.


----------



## Pinkocto

So would you do the night safari again? I hadn't given it much thought since I didn't think I would be able to see the animals, but that looked great. 

How did you get the scooter back to the room after it died?


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> Your night safari sounds amazing as does your dinner. Beef Stroganoff is one of my signature dishes, but I use Dijon Mustard and copious amounts of Paprika as well as the sour cream.
> 
> I have never seen the brown and white cattle at AKL. They look so pretty.
> 
> Corinna



The night safair was awesome!  Is the Paprika a German twist on the stroganoff?



rentayenta said:


> I have always wanted to make beef stroganoff, what's that mustard mixture? It looks so good. Michael gave me a recipe once for it and it was so labor intensive we ended driving through Wendy's instead.  Yours looks so easy.
> 
> Love the animal photos and I can't believe the giraffes were that close. I think giraffes are the most beautiful animals. They smell something fierce though.



Here is a link to the recipe on the "What's for Dinner Thread".  It's really pretty easy and very tasty!

Beef Stroganoff

I didn't find any problems with their smell, but I bet they AKL vets keep them very clean.



Pinkocto said:


> So would you do the night safari again? I hadn't given it much thought since I didn't think I would be able to see the animals, but that looked great.
> 
> How did you get the scooter back to the room after it died?



I think we might do that safari again, definitely over the Wanyama because it is more cost effective and you aren't tied to a meal at Jiko.  If I eat at Jiko, I want to pick my food not eat from the tableside "buffet". 

Well once I got it back on level ground the scooter limped very slowly back to the room.  It wasn't until I was on the next pod to my room before it completely died.  At that point, I put it in neutral and pushed it back.  We have had many scooter mishaps as Fran has been using them for over 10 years.  It was only about five years ago that I started using them when my tendonitis in my foot got really bad.  I only went to a podiatrist last year and actually got it properly diagnosed about six months ago.  

Before that I saw a rhuematologist because I thought it was arthritis as that was what the foot surgeon told me was most likely to occur with the surgery I had on my foot.  I got orthodics the week before we left, but I didn't want to risk walking that much on new orthodics so I brought the scooter.  We'll have to see how I do with the orthodics at DL and if I can walk miles without killing my foot.


----------



## mvf-m11c

franandaj said:


> Fran has never rode RSR, but since she got on Test Track we figured that she can get on RSR.  I can't wait to get her out there to ride it!  She wants to try the two.  I don't know what we will do with the leftevoers since two of can't even finish the one.  Ordering two.



I thought that Fran rode RSR with you during the AP preview last June. I knew that you rode RSR on that day when I saw you and Fran during the preview. It was nice that she went on Test Track during your trip. Can you ask the CM's at Cafe Orleans if you can have half the Three Cheese Monte Cristo and the Monte Cristo Sandwich on one plate. I don't think that is possible but it is worth a shot if you can have a half plate the 3 Cheese and the Monte Cristo.


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> The night safair was awesome!  Is the Paprika a German twist on the stroganoff?



I am not sure, but it gives it a lovely earthy flavour.

Corinna


----------



## rentayenta

Thank you for the link to the ingredients. I'm going to make this on Michael's next 48. I'm thinking a salad or green veggie and maybe bread for side dishes.


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am not sure, but it gives it a lovely earthy flavour.
> 
> Corinna



Hmmmmm, sounds interesting.  Fran is the one who found this recipe and introduced me to it.  We have been eating it for so long.  She really hates it when I change spices or flavorings to something that has become a "standard" in the repertoire.



rentayenta said:


> Thank you for the link to the ingredients. I'm going to make this on Michael's next 48. I'm thinking a salad or green veggie and maybe bread for side dishes.



I usually do a cooked green veggie with this.  We were just too tired to eat healthy by the time we were hungry.  

"Michael's next 48"?


----------



## franandaj

We are now on Day six of the trip and you would think that we would be starting to slow down!  We ate something quick for breakfast, maybe cereal or an English Muffin and were out the door to the bus stop.

Well because Frans camera ran out of memory space on the safari the other day, we vowed to come back today and ride the safari again.  You can go back a couple pages if you want to see the pictures, I put them in the update from our first day at AK.  

We didnt get there quite at rope drop, but we were entering into the park at 9AM.  It was amazing the difference between a Thursday and a Saturday.  It was PACKED!!  

We rode the safari and then Fran went off to go shopping.  Tracey had asked if we could get her the item number for a red mickey bag that she had purchased the week before.  Fran took that as a buy the bag for Tracey    Turns out it was a good move because Tracey did want a second bag.  I hope you have received it and your mother is enjoying it!

We went through a small trying to return the bag fiasco so its good that Tracey wanted it.  Then we headed over to Expedition Everest.  Fran was actually willing to give this one a go, so we went through the regular queue as the line was only stated at 20 minutes.  I realized that I had not been through the queue since the ride opened back when.

But first the obligatory trash can picture.






Disney is the best with dust they can make it look so real.












































































































*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]* 












































Then we got on the ride.  Take a look at the ball cap she is wearing because this is the last time youre going to see it.  





















Luckily Fran had another couple baseball caps in the back of her scooter, so she put on a new one and we were good to go.  We decided to check out some of the trails around the Tree of Life.  We came across the vultures






There were the Kangaroos.






Then we looked at some fish.






Fran took some more Tree of Life pictures
















And another Trash Can






We got one of these.






We went through the stores at the front of the park one more time.  I took some more light fixture pictures.
















And with that we called it a day from the Animal Kingdom.  The place was really packed since it was a weekend.  We were headed to DTD for dinner that night, and Fran needed to get a little rest.  We were planning on doing some shopping there (little did I know how much!), so we were thinking of trying to leave the resort around 4:00PM, however since it was probably about 2:00, something was going to have to give!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I usually do a cooked green veggie with this.  We were just too tired to eat healthy by the time we were hungry.
> 
> "Michael's next 48"?




Michael works 48 hours shifts at the FD. He does 48* on and 96* off. 




Great update. We love EE and Mickey pretzels with cheese. That would be my Chloe's perfect day. 

We've lost a hat or two on EE. You'd think we would have learned. 

I also noticed a difference in crowds from weekdays to weekends. It's fairly significant. On the busses too. 

Awesome photos as usual.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I loved the photos from the line at Expedition Everest. Maybe the next time I go to WDW, I just have to do this for all the clever details in the line and then take the chicken exit. This is one ride that seriously freaks me out.

Corinna


----------



## TruBlu

franandaj said:
			
		

> We rode the safari and then Fran went off to go shopping.  Tracey had asked if we could get her the item number for a red mickey bag that she had purchased the week before.  Fran took that as a &#147;buy the bag for Tracey&#148;    Turns out it was a good move because Tracey did want a second bag.  I hope you have received it and your mother is enjoying it!
> 
> We went through a small &#147;trying to return the bag fiasco&#148; so it&#146;s good that Tracey wanted it.


I'm just catching up...
  I made the TR!!! 

I gave my mom the bag yesterday & she LOVES it!!!!  

Thank you again!  

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Leshaface

Just catching up.

How cool is that, that you got an entire vehicle all to yourselves for the tour.  Your own private tour!  Your stroganoff looks yummy by the way.

You got some great pictures of the queue for EE.  I hardly ever get to see the all the little pictures, artifacts and articles that's in the queue.  

Did Fran enjoy the ride?!


----------



## Linda67

Great pics from EE

Shame about the ball cap - the yeti probably has quiet the collection now !!


----------



## ACDSNY

I love the pics from EE and Tree of Life.  I'd forgotten all the little details in the EE queue.  On another note the rock formation at Aulani has fish, turtles, sea horses and stuff all around it like the Tree of Life.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I loved the photos from the line at Expedition Everest. Maybe the next time I go to WDW, I just have to do this for all the clever details in the line and then take the chicken exit. This is one ride that seriously freaks me out.
> 
> Corinna


 
I haven't been able to make myself go on CA Screamin, but I have done EE once and survived.  The drop wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I never wear my hat on EE.  I think I've even been known to take off my spectacles on that ride.  Come to think of it, I don't think I've ever clearly been able to see that ride!

Love the Mickey pretzel.


----------



## podsnel

Hi Allison!  That is a TON of sheet music! What a huge job, clearing all that out.  I'm curious- do you have a catalog online somewhere? 

So nice you had the safari to yourselves.  I love all the stories about the animals- I remember feeling like we were getting the inside scoop way back when we did the sunset safari.  Those boys were trouble makers 5 years ago, too! Haha!  This visit in May we will be doing the sunrise safari again- really looking forward to it. 

Your stroganoff looked yummy- beef stroganoff was one of my Mom's best dishes, it was always my Dad's birthday dinner. Yum!


----------



## dolphingirl47

ACDSNY said:


> I haven't been able to make myself go on CA Screamin, but I have done EE once and survived.  The drop wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.



I deny that California Screaming even exists. I have done EE once, but never again.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

Great pictures of the EE queue. I just love all those details! 

More shopping


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Michael works 48 hours shifts at the FD. He does 48* on and 96* off.
> 
> Great update. We love EE and Mickey pretzels with cheese. That would be my Chloe's perfect day.
> 
> We've lost a hat or two on EE. You'd think we would have learned.
> 
> I also noticed a difference in crowds from weekdays to weekends. It's fairly significant. On the busses too.
> 
> Awesome photos as usual.



So I'm guessing that he does all the cooking on the 96?  

I was expecting it to be busier, but this was pretty substantial.  The bus was a lot more packed on the ride over and I could hear a lot of people talking about having "flown in last night", "so nice to get the shorts out again", etc.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I loved the photos from the line at Expedition Everest. Maybe the next time I go to WDW, I just have to do this for all the clever details in the line and then take the chicken exit. This is one ride that seriously freaks me out.
> 
> Corinna



I just love the queues at Disney.  I kept looking at each piece thinking about the imagineers who came up with this stuff.  I remembered watching a Disney special on the making of EE and how Jim (the imagineer with the earring) traveled to Nepal and they hung out with the locals to find out the customs, legends and other such things.  Someone had to come up with almost every one of those "museum pieces", how cool is that to design a museum based on a fictional legend?



TruBlu said:


> I'm just catching up...
> I made the TR!!!
> 
> I gave my mom the bag yesterday & she LOVES it!!!!
> 
> Thank you again!
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards



I'm glad she likes it!  After all the ones I saw on the trip and after it sat in front of my chair for about a week before sending it, I totally forgot to take a picture!  



Leshaface said:


> Just catching up.
> 
> How cool is that, that you got an entire vehicle all to yourselves for the tour.  Your own private tour!  Your stroganoff looks yummy by the way.
> 
> You got some great pictures of the queue for EE.  I hardly ever get to see the all the little pictures, artifacts and articles that's in the queue.
> 
> Did Fran enjoy the ride?!



It was really cool to just have the two of us on the vehicle.  No annoying folks who ask ridiculous questions or even worse, try to tell the guides about the animals!    

Fran's comment on how she enjoyed the ride, "I fun and I didn't throw up!"



Linda67 said:


> Great pics from EE
> 
> Shame about the ball cap - the yeti probably has quiet the collection now !!



Well, she actually had two of that one cap, so I guess it was not that tragic a loss.



ACDSNY said:


> I love the pics from EE and Tree of Life.  I'd forgotten all the little details in the EE queue.  On another note the rock formation at Aulani has fish, turtles, sea horses and stuff all around it like the Tree of Life.
> 
> I haven't been able to make myself go on CA Screamin, but I have done EE once and survived.  The drop wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.



I haven't been through the queue in probably over 10 years, so it was fun to do it and see everything again.  I had forgotten about the who museum of the Yeti.



PrincessInOz said:


> I never wear my hat on EE.  I think I've even been known to take off my spectacles on that ride.  Come to think of it, I don't think I've ever clearly been able to see that ride!
> 
> Love the Mickey pretzel.



I never wear hats on any ride unless they have a chin strap.  On RnRC I take off my glasses AND my earrings.



podsnel said:


> Hi Allison!  That is a TON of sheet music! What a huge job, clearing all that out.  I'm curious- do you have a catalog online somewhere?
> 
> So nice you had the safari to yourselves.  I love all the stories about the animals- I remember feeling like we were getting the inside scoop way back when we did the sunset safari.  Those boys were trouble makers 5 years ago, too! Haha!  This visit in May we will be doing the sunrise safari again- really looking forward to it.
> 
> Your stroganoff looked yummy- beef stroganoff was one of my Mom's best dishes, it was always my Dad's birthday dinner. Yum!



We had an online store for about 14 years, but back in September when Darcy and I started boxing up the music we made it go dark.  It was a pain to have to open up boxes and look through them to find stuff that our customers were ordering.  For the next 10-15 years we're going to offering some great deals on eBay....buy $200 worth of music for $40, or something like that. We started that back  in September, but it took away from my ability to pack up the stuff shipping what we sold, we decided just to sell it once the apartment is cleaned up.

I love the safaris and all the background info you get.  I would do this one over the Wanyama again easily.  Sometime we will stay CL and do the Sunrise again.  That was great!

Thanks on the stroganoff.  A lot of people make it with noodles, but from what I've researched it's actually traditionally served with thin crisp potatoes and not mixed with noodles.  We adopted this as a staple during our "low carb" diet phase!  



dolphingirl47 said:


> I deny that California Screaming even exists. I have done EE once, but never again.
> 
> Corinna



That's one of my most favorite, but Fran will never ride it again.  



Pinkocto said:


> Great pictures of the EE queue. I just love all those details!
> 
> More shopping



Thanks, perhaps my next subtitle should be "let the shopping begin" because she is just getting warmed up!


----------



## TruBlu

Here's THE bag... (It's reversible.  The one on the bottom is missing a stone on the red side.  The one on top is courtesy of Fran.)






Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## rentayenta

TruBlu said:


> Here's THE bag... (It's reversible.  The one on the bottom is missing a stone on the red side.  The one on top is courtesy of Fran.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards





Adorable! 




 Alison, Michael does all of the cooking in our home advise from breakfast. He'll cook it of course but breakfast is easy, I can handle it.


----------



## PrincessInOz

TruBlu said:


> Here's THE bag... (It's reversible.  The one on the bottom is missing a stone on the red side.  The one on top is courtesy of Fran.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## lisaviolet

OMG, so far behind!!!

My apologies Alison.  Loads going on and then I had a surprise trip to WDW.  Booked at 11 am on a Tuesday for same day flight in Buffalo.   

No moulah.  And hardly any spent. Maybe spent $40.    And that's including air.  

Will catch up soon.  Hope life is wonderful.


----------



## mvf-m11c

A little late to your latest update. Very nice pictures of the queue from Expedition Everest. 

I'm sorry that Fran lost her hat on the ride. I have wore my hats on rides like EE, California Screamin, etc. and I tighten my hat so it won't fly off. Everyone that I go on fast rides are wondering why I am still wearing my hats on the rides. Luckily I haven't lost any of my hats yet on the rides.

Nice update.


----------



## franandaj

TruBlu said:


> Here's THE bag... (It's reversible.  The one on the bottom is missing a stone on the red side.  The one on top is courtesy of Fran.)
> 
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards



Thanks for posting "the bag".  It's a cute bag, just not really my style.  I have to be picky about what I buy now since I already have so much.  But don't think that stops me when I REALLY want something.    (For those of you into literary terms, that was called foreshadowing)



lisaviolet said:


> OMG, so far behind!!!
> 
> My apologies Alison.  Loads going on and then I had a surprise trip to WDW.  Booked at 11 am on a Tuesday for same day flight in Buffalo.
> 
> No moulah.  And hardly any spent. Maybe spent $40.    And that's including air.
> 
> Will catch up soon.  Hope life is wonderful.



Surprise trip to WDW!?!?!?!?    

And how did you swing THAT without spending any money!



mvf-m11c said:


> A little late to your latest update. Very nice pictures of the queue from Expedition Everest.
> 
> I'm sorry that Fran lost her hat on the ride. I have wore my hats on rides like EE, California Screamin, etc. and I tighten my hat so it won't fly off. Everyone that I go on fast rides are wondering why I am still wearing my hats on the rides. Luckily I haven't lost any of my hats yet on the rides.
> 
> Nice update.



You're lucky not to have lost your hat on rides.  I always take mine off!


----------



## franandaj

We got back to the resort and stepped into the lobby to find these gals (as we knew from the safari the night before) right down the hallway to the left towards our room.  We stopped to admire them and take some pictures.











As we were admiring them, this guy stops and does a double take.  Hes all, Those are real zebras!  Oh my God!  Im thinking how can you stay here and not know this?  Well he was a guy who worked for one of the scooter delivery companies, he was just there dropping off a scooter for a guest.  We told him that there were all kinds of animals, not just the zebras, but giraffes, cattle, and all sorts of stuff.  He said that we made his previously sucky day really cool.
















So we went back to the room.  All we had eaten today was our meager breakfast and the Mickey pretzel, so some lunch was in order.  Fran enjoyed the other half of her sandwich from lunch at Chefs.






I made myself a Roast Beef and Cheddar Melt using some of the bread from Chefs and some of the roast that was left.






Eventually Fran laid down for a nap.  I took some pictures out on the Savannah and worked on another installment of the Trip Report.  I also worked on putting some of the clothes we wouldnt need for tonight and the next day into a suitcase because this was going to be our last night at the AKV.  Time flies, huh?































Sometime after 4PM we moseyed on up to the bus stop to head out to DTD.  We had one of the Old school type loading buses this time.  I remember when these were the norm.  We were so impressed when the new kind of buses came out.  Much quicker for loading and unloading.






I took some scenery shots along the way, but this is the only one that wasnt too blurry.






I dont know what time it was when we got to DTD, but it must have been late in the afternoon since the shadows are so long in this picture.






Fran wanted to visit the Art Gallery.  There are these pictures that are done by Artist Maggie Parr.  She used to be an imagineer and now she just sells her artwork for a living.  Here are some examples of her work.  Fran started collecting these paintings several years ago.  I dont know which ones she has, but she was able to look up some more of these in a book at the Art Gallery and order them directly from Disney.  I guess with the AP discount and not having to pay CA sales tax, she saved a bundle!  The blue duck, and Duck with a Pearl Earring were two of the pictures that she ordered.  They actually arrived just a couple days ago.  Along with Cavalier Goofy, and I forget the last one.





















Then we headed on to our next destination.  We checked in at the podium outside and headed inside.  The place was totally packed, and I thought that it might take forever, but it turns out there was a large party on the third floor and once they were seated it took no time for them to call our name.







*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]* 

We were seated at our table.











We ordered some drinks











And perused the menu.




































They brought us the cheese spread and the crackers.  They were very good.






The bread was better though.






I didnt even have to think about what I was going to have first.  When the waiter told us that they had Malpeque Oysters, I was sold.  They are my favorites and no restaurant that Ive been to at home has had them in over a year.






We asked our waiter which appetizer that he would recommend, the Crab Cake or the Lobster Corn Dogs.  He told us that he has customers placing orders to go after their meals for the Lobster Corn Dogs.  Hands down, the fried food wins out over everything.






They were delicious.  Basically battered and deep friend lobster.  






Our next course was Clam Chowder and Caesar Salad which we shared between us.  The Chowder was really good, thick and delicious.  It came in this teapot and they poured it tableside.
















We shared an entrée of Dungeness Crab and boiled red potatoes.






The kitchen was kind enough to split the plate for us.






This was a perfect size meal for us, we both ate everything and still had room left for dessert.  Which was two-part, many of you know that I love my Chocolate Martinis.






And since I didnt take a picture of the dessert menu, I dont really remember what this was.  I think it was a flourless chocolate cake with a raspberry sauce.






All evening I had been really, REALLY tired.  I was falling asleep on my scooter waiting for Fran to shop in the Art Gallery.  She wanted to go to World of Disney and check out a few things.  It was Saturday night!  

The place was packed.  I browsed around and something caught my eye in the D&B section, but there was no way I was going to even get close to the counter as the line for the registers was soooooo long.  Fran wanted to buy some things, but I was just too tired.  I told her I was going to wait outside, so I waited by the entrance where Stitch is located.

I took this picture the next day to remember how I was amused for the night while Fran was shopping.  You see Stitch is shooting out a stream of water every 3-4 minutes.  Some people noticed the wet spot on the pavement.  Others were totally oblivious.  They would walk right into the spot, the group would stop and talk and all of a sudden a couple of them would get hit with a stream of water.  That kept me relatively amused and awake while waiting out in the cold.






We rode back to the Marketplace bus stop and had to wait a while for the bus.  Probably our longest wait of the trip.    We made it home and I was exhausted.  Tomorrow was moving day, so we hit the sack and slept really well.


----------



## Pinkocto

How did the oysters rate? 

Sounds like a great evening. Foreshadowing of a future D & B purchase perhaps... 

Bus waits at the marketplace can be horribly long. It doesn't seem like they have as much coverage as the parks.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> How did the oysters rate?
> 
> Sounds like a great evening. Foreshadowing of a future D & B purchase perhaps...
> 
> Bus waits at the marketplace can be horribly long. It doesn't seem like they have as much coverage as the parks.



The Oysters were awesome!  The only thing that wasn't quite as good was that in California we have this sauce called a Mignonette.  Later our server told us that we could request it and they know how to make it.  It's essentially red wine vinegar and some shallots, but it is so tasty with the Oysters, I always use it over the cocktail/horseradish option.  When you come out here, maybe we could leave Disney property and get some, they don't serve raw oysters at Disney restaurants.


----------



## rentayenta

Future D&B purchase, can't wait to see it! 

Dinner looks great. We've never been there but it's going on our next trip list. I have no idea when that will be but Fulton's is on the ADR list. 

That squirting Stitch is funny. I am surprised by it every trip.


----------



## ACDSNY

I'll take the crab, you can keep the oysters.

I love watching people by the spitting Stitch.


----------



## Linda67

Great update 

I love DTD but not on a Saturday night!

Hope you made it back for the D&B because I want to see it !


----------



## PrincessInOz

I'm having a crabby sort of year.  Your crabby evening helped a heap!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I love the artwork. I can imagine having something like this hanging on my wall. I am glad that you enjoyed your dinner. I don't eat seafood so we have never tried Fulton's. I am curious about which D&B purse caught your eye, too.

Corinna


----------



## mvf-m11c

All of the food at Fulton's looks appetizing especially the Lobster Corn Dogs. 

Great update.


----------



## podsnel

Hi Alison!
I am with you, I really prefer the mignonette with oysters over cocktail sauce.   I am looking forward to downing more than my fair share of oysters in San Fran at Hog Island Oysters this August- it is right across the street from us (we're staying at the Hyatt). 

Funny about those people in Stich's spit! That must have been VERY entertaining!


----------



## TruBlu

mvf-m11c said:
			
		

> All of the food at Fulton's looks appetizing especially the Lobster Corn Dogs.
> 
> Great update.




I agree!  I think we'll give it a try next trip.  

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Future D&B purchase, can't wait to see it!
> 
> Dinner looks great. We've never been there but it's going on our next trip list. I have no idea when that will be but Fulton's is on the ADR list.
> 
> That squirting Stitch is funny. I am surprised by it every trip.



Patience Grasshopper....

I really like Fulton's, we've been there twice now.



ACDSNY said:


> I'll take the crab, you can keep the oysters.
> 
> I love watching people by the spitting Stitch.



I will happily take the Oysters, I'm glad that I didn't go out there and sit!  



Linda67 said:


> Great update
> 
> I love DTD but not on a Saturday night!
> 
> Hope you made it back for the D&B because I want to see it !



I know!  I couldn't believe that she wanted to go in WoD, I figured dinner there was OK, just not shopping.



PrincessInOz said:


> I'm having a crabby sort of year.  Your crabby evening helped a heap!  Thanks for sharing.



Glad my crabby evening could help you out.  



dolphingirl47 said:


> I love the artwork. I can imagine having something like this hanging on my wall. I am glad that you enjoyed your dinner. I don't eat seafood so we have never tried Fulton's. I am curious about which D&B purse caught your eye, too.
> 
> Corinna



I'll tell you, this was the ONLY place I saw that purse, and I looked all week.



mvf-m11c said:


> All of the food at Fulton's looks appetizing especially the Lobster Corn Dogs.
> 
> Great update.



The Lobster Corn Dogs were awesome.



podsnel said:


> Hi Alison!
> I am with you, I really prefer the mignonette with oysters over cocktail sauce.   I am looking forward to downing more than my fair share of oysters in San Fran at Hog Island Oysters this August- it is right across the street from us (we're staying at the Hyatt).
> 
> Funny about those people in Stich's spit! That must have been VERY entertaining!



Hmmmmm, I haven't heard of that place. I'm looking foward to your visit.  It's getting closer.



TruBlu said:


> I agree!  I think we'll give it a try next trip.
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards



It's definitely worth the visit.


----------



## franandaj

Surprisingly I was up early enough to see this.





















I began packing up the rest of our things.  I designated one suitcase for all the stuff that we werent going to need for the rest of the trip.  It was too cold for Fran to wear shorts, so those went in there.  Plus she brought some really fancy clothes even though I told her we only had one sort of fancy meal.  I also put some of the souvenirs we bought into the suitcase.  

The box that we shipped our food and goodies in, I filled that with souvenirs as well.  I had the forethought to purchase some packing tape at Publix when we went shopping because it became clear with the shopping that we did at Universal and the Titanic store that we were going to need every bit of storage to get home that we could get!

I had noticed these curtains at some point after we checked in.  What a really cool little touch!


























I packed up all our food.  Turns out we only had two bags for the fridge and one bag for the freezer.  Everything else was OK to be stored in normal heat.  Now, Im pretty sure that we had coffee and were done eating and pretty much packed up by 9:30.  But Fran must have spent at least an hour on the computer so I kept myself occupied, while trying not to be irritated.  I shouldnt be too annoyed because one of the things that she was doing was buying us tickets to the Fanniversary event in Burbank at the Walt Disney Studios.

I also know us all too well.  There is a reason that our reservation at the Sci Fi Dine in theater was for 1PM  

So I consoled myself out in the hallway taking these pictures on the Pembe Savannah.  Heres an Okapi and some Red River Hogs.






I think these are Impalas






A close up of the hogs, just for you Pam.






Isnt this Okapi gorgeous?






More shots









































Eventually she packed up her computer and called Bell Services to come get our bags.  We had something like 21 bags all together. Most of it was groceries, but the cart was pretty darned full!  It was just about 11:00AM when we were leaving the room.  I never expect that on check out day we will leave any earlier.  It has rarely happened so, I just expect we will take our time getting out of the room.

We said goodbye to Kidani for this trip and headed off to the bus stop for our next destination.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Those sunrise photos are gorgeous. Seeing both Okapi and the cute hogs in one photos is a real treat. I do love them both.

Corinna


----------



## ACDSNY

Our last two stays at AKV we were on the Pembe, the red river hogs are my favorite to watch.


----------



## Linda67

Early mornings in WDW are just the best but especially when you have a view like that to wake up to


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great sunrise shots.  Love the animals too.


----------



## Leshaface

I really should consider going to Fulton's one day because of all your past reviews about this place.  I absolutely LOVE oysters, but don't know much about them.  If you gave this rave reviews, i'm sure their amazing, so I must try them!

You got some pretty shots of the morning sunrise at AKV.  You know what I just realized.  I never got animal shots from our Studio Savannah view   How does that even happen!?  We got video but no still shots.   But I think you took plenty for me.


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> Those sunrise photos are gorgeous. Seeing both Okapi and the cute hogs in one photos is a real treat. I do love them both.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks!  That last day was actually the first time I saw the hogs, but the Okapi were out often.



ACDSNY said:


> Our last two stays at AKV we were on the Pembe, the red river hogs are my favorite to watch.



I've never reuqested it, but I'm thinking if they put us on the Pembe I wouldn't complain.



Linda67 said:


> Early mornings in WDW are just the best but especially when you have a view like that to wake up to



I'm never an early riser, so that sunrise was an extra treat.



PrincessInOz said:


> Great sunrise shots.  Love the animals too.



Thanks!  You know how rare a sunrise shot from me is!!



Leshaface said:


> I really should consider going to Fulton's one day because of all your past reviews about this place.  I absolutely LOVE oysters, but don't know much about them.  If you gave this rave reviews, i'm sure their amazing, so I must try them!
> 
> You got some pretty shots of the morning sunrise at AKV.  You know what I just realized.  I never got animal shots from our Studio Savannah view   How does that even happen!?  We got video but no still shots.   But I think you took plenty for me.



You definitely should go to Fulton's.  I know from your dining reports and stuff you're posting on FB that you and your DH would enjoy it.  I've even seen dining reviews where people got the steaks and enjoyed them, but personally we've always ordered the seafood and the soups.  They're really good!


----------



## franandaj

The bus arrived pretty promptly and we were on our way.






We arrived at our destination and since our reservation was not until 1:00PM, we took our time at things.











As usual, Fran wanted to hit the shops.  I had something else on my mind, so we agreed that I would go on ahead and get some FPs while she moseyed through the shops.
















Im not quite sure where she found this map.






But this was so cute, she zeroed in our neighborhood.































So while she leisurely made her way this direction, I had hustled my bustle to 











Turns out that the FP return time was right in the middle of our lunch.  I called her and she suggested I do the Single Rider line and then get a FP.  In case you cant read it the standard wait time was 75 minutes.






OMG!  This was the LONGEST ever wait I have had in the Single Ride Line.  I was starting to fear that I would have to bail on the line to make the lunch reservation, but in the end it all worked out.






I got two FPs for return between 2:30 & 3:30 I think, and we headed off to the Sci Fi. .


----------



## DisneyFirefly

Oh my god, you look so cute in that dress!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I love the dress. Did you get this at WDW? This looks very much like the dress I fell in love with at Tren-D. I am glad that the single rider line on Rock'n'Rollercoaster worked out.

Corinna


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

Yes!  I agree what a fabulous dress!


----------



## TruBlu

I agree!  So pretty!  

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ACDSNY

I'm surprised Minnie didn't try to steal your adorable dress, I love it!!!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Another fan of that adorable you in that adorable dress.  Gorgeous!


----------



## Linda67

Count me in as another one impressed with the dress!


----------



## franandaj

OK, I would respond individually, but I can't believe that the only posts about his update are about the dress!!!!!!!!

I got it on the cruise line trip in December.  They had the same dress in the parks, but it had a slightly different twist, but I was so happy to find something on the cruise that wasn't in the parks and after I bought it, I saw one almost exactly similar in the parks.  Not exactly the same but really close and was very sad that I didn't have someting unique.

I would have worn it today for my meet with Jenny, but it was too cold.

I love the dress too and hope that I have many more occasions to wear it!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice day at DHS.That is a very nice picture before you enter DCA with the Sorcerer Topiary Mickey.


----------



## rentayenta

Meeting you and Fran was so much fun. Good peeps, good times. Good food.  I'll post a full report when I get home.


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

franandaj said:


> OK, I would respond individually, but I can't believe that the only posts about his update are about the dress!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> OK, I would respond individually, but I can't believe that the only posts about his update are about the dress!!!!!!!!





Oooh! I get it.  You want some comment from us other than about the dress!























Nice car!!  I like that it's red!


----------



## eandesmom

I have at agree, it's an adorable dress and red is a great color on you!


----------



## franandaj

eandesmom said:


> I have at agree, it's an adorable dress and red is a great color on you!



Thanks!  I do like red as my color of choice.  Instead of "little black dresses" that most women have, I have "little red dresses".



mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice day at DHS.That is a very nice picture before you enter DCA with the Sorcerer Topiary Mickey.



Thank you Brett!



rentayenta said:


> Meeting you and Fran was so much fun. Good peeps, good times. Good food.  I'll post a full report when I get home.



It was great to meet you too!  I'll have a mini update, but I'll let you tell the whole story on your TR!



MomToPrincePhillip said:


>



   



PrincessInOz said:


> Oooh! I get it.  You want some comment from us other than about the dress!
> 
> Nice car!!  I like that it's red!


----------



## franandaj

So we interuppt your regular trip report for a real time, real life update!

Yesterday I went out to Disneyland to meet Jenny and help her celebrate her birthday with her friend Sadee.  I won't spill the beans on the DISmeet, and I'll let her share the pictures with all the details, but I will share a little bit about the day.  We got together for lunch.






I'll let her post the pictures of our lunch and all the wonderful food that we enjoyed.

Afterward, Fran and I went shopping (big surprise!)  But I was the first one to really pull the plug.  I had been looking at this pattern of purse, but never found one in a large enough style for me to consider it.  However, Disney Clothiers on Main Street had ONE of these bags.  I checked out the pattern, and though I hadn't looked at many of these size/style of bags, this one seemed to have an adequate placement of many of the elements that I would have liked to see, so I bought it!











We did buy some other stuff at the Star Traders store, and a few other places, she bought a Piston Cup at Ramone's, she got a Mickey Hawaiian shirt she didn't have and then my scooter battery died. She left me to charge while she went into Off the Page.

Now those of you who read my Expo report know that we picked up these two pictures in the series.











Well Fran found these pictures in the "book" and was able to sign up on an interest list for when they get them in stock and we can come purchase them then.











We were at the park much later than I expected.  I was completely exhausted when we got home, but in our lunch party two people ordered the lobster.  We knew that it could not have been saved for human consumption, but luckily I have someone who just loves leftovers.   Once we got home I chopped up the leftover lobster and served it to Sunny.






If you couldn't tell, she has had a full recovery and her appetite is back with a force!


----------



## franandaj

So let's get back to the TR... we left RnRC and headed towards











It didnt take them long to seat us.  We were in the very back, which was fine.  More to take in the ambience.  We checked out the menu.
....




















So this place has such cool ambience.
















This was great, they were talking about the convenience of the modern video phone on this little vignette. Gotta love that modern rotary dial phone!  











There were tons of ads to visit the snack bar.






And our first course arrived. A Solar Flare Milkshake.






And then we had some onion rings.






And we split a Cheeseburger, everything we had was very tasty!






 .


Now that our bellies were full, time to go on a nice jarring ride!    Can you guess which one in the next post?


----------



## franandaj

Sorry these are blurry.  Fran had never been through the main queue of Star Tours after they redesigned it, even at DL, so she took a bunch of pictures.  She just didnt check to see if they came out.  These are the least blurry.































Here's the dress again...







OK, so heres the turning point in the trip.  Up until now, we had been fairly reserved in our spending.  One of the all too familiar things about most of our trips to WDW is filling out those little receipts with our name and shipping address.  With the exception of the four Giclee pictures she bought the night before everything was either going in our suitcases or the box that we planned to ship home via FedEx.  But this is where the real spending began, from here on out, just about everything she bought was set to be shipped.  She took all four of these.






After Star Tours we headed back to Hollywood Blvd.  I still had my two FPs for RnRC.  We also talked about going on ToT.  I rode once using my FP and decided that was enough.  Besides the window was closing.  Fran decided she was getting tired and cranky and wanted to go back to the resort.  We were checking in at BLT and we should would arrive just in time for our room to be ready if we left.  I had one stop that I wanted to make before we left.   I had heard so much about the pastries at Starring Rolls that I knew Fran would be happy to go there.





















We ended up with these beauties:
















And with both of tired and cranky, we headed to the bus stop.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Nice to hear that you all had a great time at DL yesterday. I was going to ask you since you were there yesterday that you go see the new Fantasy Faire at DL during the AP sneak peek?

Nice pictures from the Sci-Fi Dine-In restaurant. It was neat to eat at that restaurant when I ate there back in 2011. It is a good place to have lunch where the burgers were really good.

I'm surprised that Fran has never been through the main queue of ST even at DL. Did she had a great time on the ride?

The pastries look very appetizing at Starring Rolls. 

Very nice update.


----------



## ACDSNY

SciFi is one of the places we try to hit on every trip, it brings back memories of the old movie drive-ins.


----------



## lulubelle

Love the dress, Club 33 pic, update and pastries! 

Glad Sunny enjoyed the lobster.


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> *[Continued from Previous Post]*
> 
> 
> Luckily Fran had another couple baseball caps in the back of her scooter, so she put on a new one and we were good to go.  We decided to check out some of the trails around the Tree of Life.  We came across the vultures
> 
> And with that we called it a day from the Animal Kingdom.  The place was really packed since it was a weekend.  We were headed to DTD for dinner that night, and Fran needed to get a little rest.  We were planning on doing some shopping there (little did I know how much!), so we were thinking of trying to leave the resort around 4:00PM, however since it was probably about 2:00, something was going to have to give!



David and I ride this one every chance we get, I love it, and we do put all of caps and lose stuff in the backpack before we get started...

Glad you both got to ride it, even if it might be the last time.


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> The Oysters were awesome!  The only thing that wasn't quite as good was that in California we have this sauce called a Mignonette.  Later our server told us that we could request it and they know how to make it.  It's essentially red wine vinegar and some shallots, but it is so tasty with the Oysters, I always use it over the cocktail/horseradish option.  When you come out here, maybe we could leave Disney property and get some, they don't serve raw oysters at Disney restaurants.



I love me some raw oysters, but I must confess, I chew them too...  I know some just swallow, but you get the true brine and flavor when you chew, I also do not use a cracker or sauce with mine either.


----------



## dgbg100106

The red dress is adorable....  And I love that you got another D&B!!!!


----------



## PrincessInOz

I think that D&B may be something that I might want to get as well.  That's gorgeous!!!

And it looks like it was a great Meet at the club.  Looking forward to reading about it.


Love the food porn.   The pictures at Sci Fi, Star Tours and Starring Rolls might seem non-sequitur but I love the underlying theme for the day......everything with a hint of the Stars!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I have almost bought that purse a few times over the past year but keep deciding against it as I tend to buy the D&B and then sell it on ebay a few months later when I get bored of it.


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

Great update!  Love all the food pics and shopping pics too!  Still loving the red dress girl .  We ate at the Sci Fi last year and it was quite the experience.  We didn't have an ADR so we were happy to get in and we sat at the very back at a picnic table, and we were pleased with that because from that angle we were able to to get the full effect.  BUT the poor gentleman in the car right in front of us seemed to be having a heart attack, so watching his family so worried for him and waiting for what seemed like forever for the paramedics was awful.  It was such a helpless feeling.  Anyways I'm not too sure I want to go back again, is that weird?

I'm looking forward to Jenny's update too, what a great photo to tease us with, big smiles on everyone!


----------



## rentayenta

Super behind, need to catch up. Thank you, thank you! Meeting you and Fran was a blast. The pic of Fran posing while coming out of the elevator is super.  I'll post our lunch date as a soon as I can think straight. The eclairs and cookies made it home in one piece and are so good. 

Love the red dress. Want that purse!


----------



## franandaj

Now all weekend, I have been looking at this picture and I'm wondering if anyone else thinks this is odd...How can such a little cat pack away THAT much food?  She does this constantly, she's like a little Hoover vaccum, but I don't usually have pictures of it to remind me just how much food she puts away.  Anyone else find it odd?









mvf-m11c said:


> Nice to hear that you all had a great time at DL yesterday. I was going to ask you since you were there yesterday that you go see the new Fantasy Faire at DL during the AP sneak peek?
> 
> Nice pictures from the Sci-Fi Dine-In restaurant. It was neat to eat at that restaurant when I ate there back in 2011. It is a good place to have lunch where the burgers were really good.
> 
> I'm surprised that Fran has never been through the main queue of ST even at DL. Did she had a great time on the ride?
> 
> The pastries look very appetizing at Starring Rolls.
> 
> Very nice update.



Fran had only been on the new Star Tours twice before, once at WDW during the soft opening and once at DL during a preview.  Both times she used the HA entrance.  The one at WDW, is the FP line and while you see the droids, you sort of bypass the real show.  At DL, you enter from the exit so you don't get to see any of the preshow.



ACDSNY said:


> SciFi is one of the places we try to hit on every trip, it brings back memories of the old movie drive-ins.



I'm glad we went there, it had been a long time.  I didn't think that Fran could get into the cars because of her hips, but Dana told me that they had tables in the back in case the car didn't work, but it did!  



lulubelle said:


> Love the dress, Club 33 pic, update and pastries!
> 
> Glad Sunny enjoyed the lobster.



Thanks!   All of it was good times!



dgbg100106 said:


> David and I ride this one every chance we get, I love it, and we do put all of caps and lose stuff in the backpack before we get started...
> 
> Glad you both got to ride it, even if it might be the last time.



I took my cap off, not sure why she didn't.  Oh and this won't be the last time.  She said that she didn't throw up, so she'll try it again!



dgbg100106 said:


> I love me some raw oysters, but I must confess, I chew them too...  I know some just swallow, but you get the true brine and flavor when you chew, I also do not use a cracker or sauce with mine either.



I never analyzed the process and I'm not going to cause it's making me sort of 







dgbg100106 said:


> The red dress is adorable....  And I love that you got another D&B!!!!



Thanks!  I knew you would be happy about my D&B purchase!



PrincessInOz said:


> I think that D&B may be something that I might want to get as well.  That's gorgeous!!!
> 
> And it looks like it was a great Meet at the club.  Looking forward to reading about it.
> 
> 
> Love the food porn.   The pictures at Sci Fi, Star Tours and Starring Rolls might seem non-sequitur but I love the underlying theme for the day......everything with a hint of the Stars!



Cute, I never thought about all the stars!  It was a fun meet, and to come home with a purse was even better!



Dis_Yoda said:


> I have almost bought that purse a few times over the past year but keep deciding against it as I tend to buy the D&B and then sell it on ebay a few months later when I get bored of it.



I never thought that I would be interested in these D&B bags.  You and Leshaface bought the same one right around the same time and that was the first I had heard of them.  I started to notice them at that point, but there weren't any patterns that I could see myself carrying.  Now I'm starting to get out of control!   



MomToPrincePhillip said:


> Great update!  Love all the food pics and shopping pics too!  Still loving the red dress girl .  We ate at the Sci Fi last year and it was quite the experience.  We didn't have an ADR so we were happy to get in and we sat at the very back at a picnic table, and we were pleased with that because from that angle we were able to to get the full effect.  BUT the poor gentleman in the car right in front of us seemed to be having a heart attack, so watching his family so worried for him and waiting for what seemed like forever for the paramedics was awful.  It was such a helpless feeling.  Anyways I'm not too sure I want to go back again, is that weird?
> 
> I'm looking forward to Jenny's update too, what a great photo to tease us with, big smiles on everyone!



What a scary experience!  I would be hesitant to go back as well.  Hopefully Jenny will show us her pictures soon.  She took a lot more than I did and some funny and cute ones too!



rentayenta said:


> Super behind, need to catch up. Thank you, thank you! Meeting you and Fran was a blast. The pic of Fran posing while coming out of the elevator is super.  I'll post our lunch date as a soon as I can think straight. The eclairs and cookies made it home in one piece and are so good.
> 
> Love the red dress. Want that purse!



It was a lot of fun meeting you too!  Hopefully we can do it again sometime!  Looking forward to your pictures.  You were too funny!  Cuddling the menu!


----------



## franandaj

So here we were on our way to BLT from DHS, tired and cranky, and oh so ready for some rest.  This was one of our best pixie dust moments of the trip.  

When we reached the but stop for the Contemporary, the bus was all loaded up, but it was just sitting there.  Fran rode over to the front of the bus and asked if they were still taking passengers and the driver said, Sure.  Unfortunately some of the people had to get up and out of their seats for him to load us.  The bus was pretty packed.  I remember this now because Fran took this picture of me in my scooter on the bus.






Normally, the bus drivers make you get out of your scooter to ride the buses, but just in case someone cant or in the case the bus is so crowded.  They put a seatbelt around you and strap you in.  I was taking pictures of the scenery while we rode the buses.  Unfortunately most of my pictures came out blurry.











Soon we were approaching our destination.






We checked in at the Contemporary and stopped by Bell Services to have our bags brought up to the room.  I was a little bit disappointed that we were only on the 5th floor, but I didnt make any requests so what could I do?

I realized that MK view also means lots of afternoon sunlight in your room!  I pretty much had to close the curtains to get these pictures.




































We got a lot of use out of this






This was my potty.






The bedroom





















The shower in the other bathroom






And Frans potty  






And the lovely bathroom with my tub!












*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]* 

As I said we had a MK view






But this was the reality.  That last picture was on zoom.






The bellman brought up our bags promptly.  I immediately started to unpack our food items and move in.  Fran, having been tired and cranky requested that she be allowed to take a nap.  Of course!  Thats what I expect and why we have planned four of our dinners in the room!

There was an NCIS marathon running on USA so we had it on both TVs in the Villa.  I was flitting about unpacking the groceries and once that was done I did our suitcases.  Here I only unpacked about half of our stuff since we knew there was only four days left, so I only unpacked four days worth of clothes.  The rest I threw in the wash and packed them right back into the suitcase.

Here is our stocked pantry.  Already its gone down quite a bit from Kidani.






Once everything was unpacked I started on dinner.  Tonights meal was Hot Roast Beef Sandwiches a total comfort meal, but there was going to be a twist.  There always needs to be mashed potatoes and gravy, but when we were at the store Fran got creative.  I was going to buy a bag of frozen corn, but she saw a package of frozen Creamed corn.  Now on the old Fogies thread we have this joke about Canned Creamed Corn, truthfully I will not eat tinned vegetables (as PIO calls them).  Only Tomatoes, anything else out of a can I find has a nasty taste.  Back to the Creamed Corn, I had never tried this delicacy.  Surprisingly enough it was really tasty!  I have scoured the grocery stores in Southern California looking for frozen Creamed Corn, but alas, it appears to be a Southern or Floridian thing (you know all the retirees down there )

Here was our dinner that night, served family style.






And my plate all decked out.






After dinner we planned to watch the fireworks with the Wishes music piped in.  I took a few pictures, but even with the telephoto lens, BLT is pretty far from MK for proper fireworks shots.





















Now on the AKL Lite thread there is a tradition that you are supposed to get Zebra Domes and photograph yourself eating one.  My first attempt at that came out awful, so here was the second as I had my dessert that night.






And now Im off to post that same photo on the AKL Lite thread!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Lunch looked great as did the pastries. I love your new D&B purchase. When we stayed at BLT,we had a lake view after we heard that the so called Magic Kingdom views are essentially just parking lot views. We loved our lake view.

Corinna


----------



## Linda67

I had a lot to catch up on!

I love the D&B purse, you will certainly get a lot of use out of it 

I also love that your cat ate a plate full of lobster !! - lucky thing

Finally, your room at BLT is gorgeous


----------



## rentayenta

You'd never had creamed corn?  I agree with PIO, canned veggies are tinny tasting aside from tomatoes which are always a little bit bitter until flavored up. I prefer fresh then frozen and then canned if desperate but the one thing I can't eat are peas.  They're little green balls of evil. 

Love the instant potatoes and great wine, side by side on the counter.   Rare meat with gravy and real butter? Heavenly. 

Great Star Wars figures. Where do you display all of your neat purchases? 

Did I mention I want that purse?  It's the best one I've seen so far. Your sneak preview comes in a close second though. 

Sadee and I left after we raided the Main St candy store. We did a ton that morning and up until lunch. I need to get all of pictures uploaded and update soon. We left arm in arm with full bellies and hearts. I love when mixing 2D (now 3D) and 3D friends works out. 

 I agree, that's a lot of lobster for that little Sunni kitty. She looks very satisfied though. 

I still enjoy pics of even a semi full panty. 

BLT looks very clean but I cannot get into the decor. I'm trying but it's not my favorite. The points are so high, I won't have to worry about staying there anyway.  Do you have to train your eye to look over the parking lot? The fireworks looked cool though even from that far away and especially with the music piped in.


----------



## ACDSNY

Nice update and BLT pics, dinner is right up my alley except for the creamed corn.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice photos of BLT during your stay. A nice view of the Monorails passing by. The rooms look very spacious and nice to stay while staying on property. 

If I do plan on staying on property again one day, this is the place that I want to stay. I have stayed at the Contemporary a lot in the past and after BLT was established, this is my next place that want to stay. 

The dinner looks very nice that night and a very nice view of the MK. Nice to see that you were able to watch Wishes fireworks from your room that night.

Very nice update.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Canned Creamed Corn???  Really!   


What a great room and I love the picture of the Zebra Dome and you.


----------



## TruBlu

Oh, I love creamed corn!!!  My grandma always made it fresh from the garden then froze it to serve all winter.

The closest thing I've found is Cope's  brand.  It's hard to find, but worth it when you do!!!  Comes in a little green box.  






Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## TruBlu

I guess I'm just used to the warm and cozy, home feel of AKL.  BLT looks hard and uncomfortable.  Not somewhere I think I'd want to stay.  But - your zoomed view was amazing!


----------



## Leshaface

Just caught back up.

I love your 'minnie mouse' inspired dress! 

Oooh your prime rib sandwiches look delish!  I'm not a huge fan of canned veggies either.  I do make canned green beans boiled with a can of diced tomatoes and bacon though, so I couldn't taste the 'canned' part of the green beans. 

Alison quick question that I know you can help me with.  I'm unsure of dates for our next WDW trip, but have been talking about doing F&W in October.  If I book a trip with points, then decide that we'd rather go back during Christmas again, is there any penalty for canceling that October trip and using those points in December?


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> Lunch looked great as did the pastries. I love your new D&B purchase. When we stayed at BLT,we had a lake view after we heard that the so called Magic Kingdom views are essentially just parking lot views. We loved our lake view.
> 
> Corinna



I just had to try the MK view,  but I preferred our lake view as well. I suspect though that once the GFV open,  we might stay there if we can get in.



Linda67 said:


> I had a lot to catch up on!
> 
> I love the D&B purse, you will certainly get a lot of use out of it
> 
> I also love that your cat ate a plate full of lobster !! - lucky thing
> 
> Finally, your room at BLT is gorgeous



Thanks! Sunny is quite the little eater!  I didn't like BLT at first,  but I've warmed up to it.



rentayenta said:


> You'd never had creamed corn?  I agree with PIO, canned veggies are tinny tasting aside from tomatoes which are always a little bit bitter until flavored up. I prefer fresh then frozen and then canned if desperate but the one thing I can't eat are peas.  They're little green balls of evil.
> 
> Love the instant potatoes and great wine, side by side on the counter.   Rare meat with gravy and real butter? Heavenly.
> 
> Great Star Wars figures. Where do you display all of your neat purchases?
> 
> Did I mention I want that purse?  It's the best one I've seen so far. Your sneak preview comes in a close second though.
> 
> Sadee and I left after we raided the Main St candy store. We did a ton that morning and up until lunch. I need to get all of pictures uploaded and update soon. We left arm in arm with full bellies and hearts. I love when mixing 2D (now 3D) and 3D friends works out.
> 
> I agree, that's a lot of lobster for that little Sunni kitty. She looks very satisfied though.
> 
> I still enjoy pics of even a semi full panty.
> 
> BLT looks very clean but I cannot get into the decor. I'm trying but it's not my favorite. The points are so high, I won't have to worry about staying there anyway.  Do you have to train your eye to look over the parking lot? The fireworks looked cool though even from that far away and especially with the music piped in.



Right now all our display cabinets in our house are full.  We have a bunch in storage waiting for the new house to be built.  Once we move in there, we should have lots of space so that we can rotate our stuff in and out of the cabinets. We'll never be able to have it all out, there is just too much.

There are a lot of things I hadn't had!   The points are high, but with our canceled trips I had a lot left!



ACDSNY said:


> Nice update and BLT pics, dinner is right up my alley except for the creamed corn.



That's one of the dinners that I had never had until Fran recently introduced me to it. Especially the creamed corn.


----------



## franandaj

mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice photos of BLT during your stay. A nice view of the Monorails passing by. The rooms look very spacious and nice to stay while staying on property.
> 
> If I do plan on staying on property again one day, this is the place that I want to stay. I have stayed at the Contemporary a lot in the past and after BLT was established, this is my next place that want to stay.
> 
> The dinner looks very nice that night and a very nice view of the MK. Nice to see that you were able to watch Wishes fireworks from your room that night.
> 
> Very nice update.



Thank you Brett.  I really like the downtime in tge resort,  so it's nice to have some entertainment off the balcony.



PrincessInOz said:


> Canned Creamed Corn???  Really!
> 
> 
> What a great room and I love the picture of the Zebra Dome and you.



Frozen! Not canned!   

Believe me it took a lot of tries to get a ZD pic that wasn't severely unflattering to me.


----------



## franandaj

TruBlu said:


> Oh, I love creamed corn!!!  My grandma always made it fresh from the garden then froze it to serve all winter.
> 
> The closest thing I've found is Cope's  brand.  It's hard to find, but worth it when you do!!!  Comes in a little green box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards





TruBlu said:


> I guess I'm just used to the warm and cozy, home feel of AKL.  BLT looks hard and uncomfortable.  Not somewhere I think I'd want to stay.  But - your zoomed view was amazing!



We. Can't seem to get creamed corn here unless it's in a can. I'll have to learn to make it from scratch. BLT is actually quite nice, I really like how light the rooms are. As much as I like AK the rooms are pretty dark.


----------



## franandaj

Leshaface said:


> Just caught back up.
> 
> I love your 'minnie mouse' inspired dress!
> 
> Oooh your prime rib sandwiches look delish!  I'm not a huge fan of canned veggies either.  I do make canned green beans boiled with a can of diced tomatoes and bacon though, so I couldn't taste the 'canned' part of the green beans.
> 
> Alison quick question that I know you can help me with.  I'm unsure of dates for our next WDW trip, but have been talking about doing F&W in October.  If I book a trip with points, then decide that we'd rather go back during Christmas again, is there any penalty for canceling that October trip and using those points in December?



I really like those sandwiches and they're super easy to make since I just use a jar of gravy and a packet of mashed potatoes!    I wish I had time to make them from scratch, but not right now.

As long as you cancel a reservation 31 days out, the points go right back into your account.  I finally got that one right the third time we canceled our trips.    I would just book something for F&W, hopefully you could get Boardwalk again, I think BC is pretty filled up.  If you change your mind as long as you cancel it sometime in September you'll be fine with points.


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> I really like those sandwiches and they're super easy to make since I just use a jar of gravy and a packet of mashed potatoes!    I wish I had time to make them from scratch, but not right now.
> 
> As long as you cancel a reservation 31 days out, the points go right back into your account.  I finally got that one right the third time we canceled our trips.    I would just book something for F&W, hopefully you could get Boardwalk again, I think BC is pretty filled up.  If you change your mind as long as you cancel it sometime in September you'll be fine with points.



True unless they are borrowed points.


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


> I really like those sandwiches and they're super easy to make since I just use a jar of gravy and a packet of mashed potatoes!    I wish I had time to make them from scratch, but not right now.
> 
> As long as you cancel a reservation 31 days out, the points go right back into your account.  I finally got that one right the third time we canceled our trips.    I would just book something for F&W, hopefully you could get Boardwalk again, I think BC is pretty filled up.  If you change your mind as long as you cancel it sometime in September you'll be fine with points.



Pretty much as soon as I read your last update, I went to the DVC website to check availability at BLT for one of the weeks during F&W (I know, probably not the best place to stay if all we're going for is F&W, but DH is dying to stay here!) and sure enough, there was some rooms so I immediately reserved it.  Then when I got to the confirmation page, it said something like, "You can cancel right now with no penalty" then started thinking maybe I shouldn't have done that without knowing the cancellation policy.

We have 5 points that we need to use by Nov 30 and was thinking using them for F&W.



dgbg100106 said:


> True unless they are borrowed points.



Not that I used borrowed points, but what happens if that was the case?


----------



## franandaj

Leshaface said:


> Pretty much as soon as I read your last update, I went to the DVC website to check availability at BLT for one of the weeks during F&W (I know, probably not the best place to stay if all we're going for is F&W, but DH is dying to stay here!) and sure enough, there was some rooms so I immediately reserved it.  Then when I got to the confirmation page, it said something like, "You can cancel right now with no penalty" then started thinking maybe I shouldn't have done that without knowing the cancellation policy.
> 
> We have 5 points that we need to use by Nov 30 and was thinking using them for F&W.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I used borrowed points, but what happens if that was the case?



Borrowing is a "final" transaction, so once you borrow them you can not bank them into a future year.  They stay in the UY that you have them in.  What is your UY month and are the 5 points banked from a previous year?

BLT isn't bad, it's a couple monorails away from Epcot.  What dates did you book?


----------



## dgbg100106

Leshaface said:


> Pretty much as soon as I read your last update, I went to the DVC website to check availability at BLT for one of the weeks during F&W (I know, probably not the best place to stay if all we're going for is F&W, but DH is dying to stay here!) and sure enough, there was some rooms so I immediately reserved it.  Then when I got to the confirmation page, it said something like, "You can cancel right now with no penalty" then started thinking maybe I shouldn't have done that without knowing the cancellation policy.
> 
> We have 5 points that we need to use by Nov 30 and was thinking using them for F&W.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I used borrowed points, but what happens if that was the case?



Once you borrow them they must be used in the use year you borrowed them into.  So for example, I made a reservation and had to borrow 45 points from next year, for this year, and I had to cancel, now I have 45 points that have to be used this year, I can't put them back into next years pool!


So does anyone need a BCV Studio for three nights? for 45 points in Nov?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

dgbg100106 said:


> Once you borrow them they must be used in the use year you borrowed them into.  So for example, I made a reservation and had to borrow 45 points from next year, for this year, and I had to cancel, now I have 45 points that have to be used this year, I can't put them back into next years pool!
> 
> 
> So does anyone need a BCV Studio for three nights? for 45 points in Nov?



That is very tempting for the Friday & Saturday after Thanksgiving...


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


> Borrowing is a "final" transaction, so once you borrow them you can not bank them into a future year.  They stay in the UY that you have them in.  What is your UY month and are the 5 points banked from a previous year?
> 
> BLT isn't bad, it's a couple monorails away from Epcot.  What dates did you book?





dgbg100106 said:


> Once you borrow them they must be used in the use year you borrowed them into.  So for example, I made a reservation and had to borrow 45 points from next year, for this year, and I had to cancel, now I have 45 points that have to be used this year, I can't put them back into next years pool!
> 
> 
> So does anyone need a BCV Studio for three nights? for 45 points in Nov?



Okay thanks for explaining ladies 

The dates I have are October 8-11, 2013.  Our UY is December and those 5 points were banked from a previous year.


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> So does anyone need a BCV Studio for three nights? for 45 points in Nov?





Dis_Yoda said:


> That is very tempting for the Friday & Saturday after Thanksgiving...



Let us know if you end working a mutually advantaged transaction!  



Leshaface said:


> Okay thanks for explaining ladies
> 
> The dates I have are October 8-11, 2013.  Our UY is December and those 5 points were banked from a previous year.



Dang!  I leave on the 7th!  If you were going to be there on the 5th, you could come to our awesome cookout party that PIO and I are planning at the BCV!


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


> Let us know if you end working a mutually advantaged transaction!
> 
> 
> 
> Dang!  I leave on the 7th!  If you were going to be there on the 5th, you could come to our awesome cookout party that PIO and I are planning at the BCV!



Oh wow i'd be missing you by one day!  Haha, I had to think for a sec who PIO was. Aw man that would have been so fun!  Unfortunately, Dh only has the 7th-11th off and tickets are cheaper on the 8th  

Will it be just you guys or are you getting together with a few other DIS'ers?


----------



## franandaj

Leshaface said:


> Oh wow i'd be missing you by one day!  Haha, I had to think for a sec who PIO was. Aw man that would have been so fun!  Unfortunately, Dh only has the 7th-11th off and tickets are cheaper on the 8th
> 
> Will it be just you guys or are you getting together with a few other DIS'ers?



We've been planning a DISmeet for the folks on the Games board for over two years now.  I think PIO started the meet thread two years out from the meet and we have just started to nail down our ADR plans, and other activities.  We're going to have an awesome International BBQ with PIO making Fried Rice and I'll make a tri tip, we had about 6-7 people originally in on it, now there are 4 or more with their families.  

It will be fun.  Plus we're booking a Wishes Cruise and doing some dinners including a Fantasmic package, should be a fun vacay mixed with good 2D friends meeting up and also family time with ourselves.


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> We've been planning a DISmeet for the folks on the Games board for over two years now.  I think PIO started the meet thread two years out from the meet and we have just started to nail down our ADR plans, and other activities.  We're going to have an awesome International BBQ with PIO making Fried Rice and I'll make a tri tip, we had about 6-7 people originally in on it, now there are 4 or more with their families.
> 
> It will be fun.  Plus we're booking a Wishes Cruise and doing some dinners including a Fantasmic package, should be a fun vacay mixed with good 2D friends meeting up and also family time with ourselves.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> We've been planning a DISmeet for the folks on the Games board for over two years now.  I think PIO started the meet thread two years out from the meet and we have just started to nail down our ADR plans, and other activities.  We're going to have an awesome International BBQ with PIO making Fried Rice and I'll make a tri tip, we had about 6-7 people originally in on it, now there are 4 or more with their families.
> 
> It will be fun.  Plus we're booking a Wishes Cruise and doing some dinners including a Fantasmic package, should be a fun vacay mixed with good 2D friends meeting up and also family time with ourselves.




That sounds like a total blast. Can't wait to read about it.


----------



## dgbg100106

Dis_Yoda said:


> That is very tempting for the Friday & Saturday after Thanksgiving...





Leshaface said:


> Okay thanks for explaining ladies
> 
> The dates I have are October 8-11, 2013.  Our UY is December and those 5 points were banked from a previous year.





franandaj said:


> Let us know if you end working a mutually advantaged transaction!
> 
> 
> 
> Dang!  I leave on the 7th!  If you were going to be there on the 5th, you could come to our awesome cookout party that PIO and I are planning at the BCV!



Well they are there and I must use them before Dec1st this year, so if anyone wants to rent them, I am game.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


>





rentayenta said:


> That sounds like a total blast. Can't wait to read about it.



I think it will be!   It's cracking me up because I don't even have a PTR going and it seems like we have already worked out so many of the details!  Soon we will be booking ADRs



dgbg100106 said:


> Well they are there and I must use them before Dec1st this year, so if anyone wants to rent them, I am game.



I would love to help you, but I have so many points that I'm not sure how I'm going to be able to use them all.  I've got several different rental deals in the works!


----------



## rentayenta

You need to start a PTR on this one for sure!  A franandaj/PIO trippie? I'm in!


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> You need to start a PTR on this one for sure!  A franandaj/PIO trippie? I'm in!



I think you're already reading her PTR.    I need to finish my two TRs, start a PTR for the Cruise, and then think about the Gamers DISmeet PTR.  Heck!  I've got the Expo coming up in five months and I haven't even finished the TR from the last Destination-D yet!  

That's why I am furiously composing!  Update on the way!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I think you're already reading her PTR.    I need to finish my two TRs, start a PTR for the Cruise, and then think about the Gamers DISmeet PTR.  Heck!  I've got the Expo coming up in five months and I haven't even finished the TR from the last Destination-D yet!
> 
> That's why I am furiously composing!  Update on the way!





I read her trip report but I don't think I'm reading her PTR.  I can't keep up with this obsession. I was thinking about starting a Spring Break report but I'm behind on my WDW one as it is. I need to update our meet too. Looks like I'll be able to as Gabby went grocery shipping for me after school. Whoever said having a kid that can drive doesn't rock is CRAZY! It's increased the quality of my life tenfold. 

Can't wait for the update. Your lastest Dest D update was incredible. The Oscar gave me the chills.


----------



## franandaj

Now it was Monday with three full days left in the trip.  

This was my morning view.






We had no ADRs planned for the daytime, but it seemed to be a no brainer to go to MK as we were right here.  We both wanted to see the new Fantasyland and eat at Be Our Guest restaurant.  I had heard mixed reviews, but nothing but good about the soups that they served.  We decided to get two bowls of soup and split a sandwich, but I get ahead of myself!  The other plan that fell into place was that Laura (RachelTori) had arrived at the World the day before.  We sent each other text messages in the morning and it turns out she had the same tentative plans as we did.

Because of the way the rest of the trip was going to work out, I suggested that use up our bacon and pancake mix for this mornings breakfast.  For 99 cents and some water, those pancakes came out mighty tasty!






Oh yeah, and the melon wasnt bad either!






So we headed out after breakfast.  I think it was before 7AM that Laura and I were texting.  Amazing!  We ate our breakfast and then headed over to the Magic Kingdom.  I cant even believe that we made it in time for the preshow!





















It always throws me off with that Twilight Zone sort of experience going to the MK.  I keep expecting to see Disneylands Main Street and it never is!  











Nope, Walts Apartment isnt there.






Why is that silly crane always there? (at least during our trip)






Our destination was to check out the new Fantasyland.
















A CM informed us that Ariels ride was down.  We started to get in the queue for Enchanted Tales with Belle, but realized that the wait would be pretty much an hour.  No scooters were allowed and Fran would have needed to either transfer to a wheelchair or stand for the hour wait.  We decided to pass on that attraction too and just check out the area.



















































And then we went inside

*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]* 




























































































After that we went to see the rest of what was open in Fantasyland.


----------



## dolphingirl47

That morning view was truly beautiful. Typical that the Little Mermaid Ride was down. In 3 trips to Disneyland and one to WDW, I managed to ride it twice. Everytime else I wanted to ride it, it was down. I would have loved to see how different the WDW is.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> I read her trip report but I don't think I'm reading her PTR.  I can't keep up with this obsession. I was thinking about starting a Spring Break report but I'm behind on my WDW one as it is. I need to update our meet too. Looks like I'll be able to as Gabby went grocery shipping for me after school. Whoever said having a kid that can drive doesn't rock is CRAZY! It's increased the quality of my life tenfold.
> 
> Can't wait for the update. Your lastest Dest D update was incredible. The Oscar gave me the chills.



It's the "Anyone Game" thread.  I could have sworn that I've seen you on it.  I'm glad that you are getting time to do updates, because I want to see those pictures from Friday!!!!!



dolphingirl47 said:


> That morning view was truly beautiful. Typical that the Little Mermaid Ride was down. In 3 trips to Disneyland and one to WDW, I managed to ride it twice. Everytime else I wanted to ride it, it was down. I would have loved to see how different the WDW is.
> 
> Corinna



Almost every day there was fog on the lake and it looked really cool!

I've heard that the LM rides themselves are completely identical, so I wasn't so worried about it being down.  I would have liked to have gone through the queue, I've heard that is really great.  I don't know why it goes down so often, it's not like it's a complicated ride.


----------



## rentayenta

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3003243&page=62


----------



## rentayenta

I agree about MK's Main St. It's just so freaky to me. The castle while gorgeous is too big and the fire dept looks so sad all alone. 

Breakfast looks good. Love homemade breakfast and the easier the better. 

We missed that entire area of FL. Be Our Guest looks fantastic. They did a great job.


----------



## mvf-m11c

That was neat that you and Fran were able to make the pre-show before the MK opened that morning. 

It would have been nice that the Little Mermaid ride would be open that morning. The MK version ride experience is exactly the same as the DCA. The queue at the MK is way better over DCA ride.

Nice pictures from Be Our Guest Restaurant. It was neat that you were able to get a lot of different pictures of the restaurant and in the main dining room where it was quiet.

Very nice update.


----------



## Leshaface

The fog looks so pretty! Unlike what we get here right?! 

I, too, am shocked that you guys made it to the pre-show  

The details in BoG is so amazing.  What a beautiful restaurant that I hope to go to soon!


----------



## ACDSNY

Nice pics of Be Our Guest.  I'm looking forward to seeing FL when we go for the MNSSHP night in November.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Catching up!  I love the pictures you got in the new Fantasyland.  Makes me real excited to think that I'll be seeing it in October.


----------



## dgbg100106

The fog on the lake was beautiful...

The pictures of BOG and fantasyland are beautiful, I love all the details


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> I agree about MK's Main St. It's just so freaky to me. The castle while gorgeous is too big and the fire dept looks so sad all alone.
> 
> Breakfast looks good. Love homemade breakfast and the easier the better.
> 
> We missed that entire area of FL. Be Our Guest looks fantastic. They did a great job.



I think they were still doing soft openings on FL while you were there, sometimes guests at that time were getting in and sometimes not.  Bret got a sneak preview of BoG on his trip.



mvf-m11c said:


> That was neat that you and Fran were able to make the pre-show before the MK opened that morning.
> 
> It would have been nice that the Little Mermaid ride would be open that morning. The MK version ride experience is exactly the same as the DCA. The queue at the MK is way better over DCA ride.
> 
> Nice pictures from Be Our Guest Restaurant. It was neat that you were able to get a lot of different pictures of the restaurant and in the main dining room where it was quiet.
> 
> Very nice update.



I had heard of people waiting 15 minutes, just to get a picture of the mosaic without people in it, so I was glad we stumbled upon the restaurant before it opened.



Leshaface said:


> The fog looks so pretty! Unlike what we get here right?!
> 
> I, too, am shocked that you guys made it to the pre-show
> 
> The details in BoG is so amazing.  What a beautiful restaurant that I hope to go to soon!



I don't like the tule fog at all, it's creepy.  The restaurant itself is very pretty, but I haven't heard many good reviews of the food.



ACDSNY said:


> Nice pics of Be Our Guest.  I'm looking forward to seeing FL when we go for the MNSSHP night in November.



Hopefully everything will be open by then.



PrincessInOz said:


> Catching up!  I love the pictures you got in the new Fantasyland.  Makes me real excited to think that I'll be seeing it in October.



I hope more things are open (like the Seven Dwarves mine train), but everything says 2014.  Maybe they will have soft openings.



dgbg100106 said:


> The fog on the lake was beautiful...
> 
> The pictures of BOG and fantasyland are beautiful, I love all the details



Disney does great with the details and the fog was beautiful, it was there every morning except one.


----------



## franandaj

We left off having just visited Be Our Guest before the restaurant was open.   We ventured on in Fantasyland.  There was Gastons place
















Sadly enough, I didnt actually go into either place?  






And Ariels ride (which was down)



















































And right across from the Little Mermaid ride was the construction for the 7 Dwarves Mine Ride











We decided to head over to the Storybook circus area and the mine ride will be right in the middle of everything so we had to walk all around the construction.  Another look at the Beasts castle as we headed out back around to the other side of Fantasyland.






What I thought was very interesting was that they had peep holes in the fence so that you could actually look in at the construction. Normally Disney doesnt want you to see anything, but here they were encouraging folks to take a look see.


----------



## Leshaface

I thought the same thing as you!  Usually Disney goes above and beyond trying to hide a new attraction, so we thought it was really cool that they wanted you to check out the progress


----------



## PrincessInOz

Did you take a peek???


Looks great.


----------



## dgbg100106

I love the pictures, everything is just so Disney... you know what I mean, all the details and thought that goes into everything.


----------



## rentayenta

Great update!  I didn't realize they had peek holes.  I hope you took a little look. 


We went into Gaston's and shared a pork shank, bad Jews, and the drink they serve in the souvenir mug because I'm the biggest sucker on the planet. I have more plastic Disney crap in my cupboards than proper Tupperware. They still use the Zero bowl we got 4+ year ago so at least it's not a total waste.


----------



## ACDSNY

Another great set of pics.  So what was behind curtain #2?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice pictures from the New Fantasyland that morning. The 7 Dwarfs Mine Train ride is coming along nicely.


----------



## franandaj

Leshaface said:


> I thought the same thing as you!  Usually Disney goes above and beyond trying to hide a new attraction, so we thought it was really cool that they wanted you to check out the progress



Yeah, it was pretty much a pile of dirt.   Nothing to write home about, I think they knew that and just letting us see that was their objective.



ACDSNY said:


> Another great set of pics.  So what was behind curtain #2?



As I said a bunch of dirt, nothing really to see.



rentayenta said:


> Great update!  I didn't realize they had peek holes.  I hope you took a little look.
> 
> 
> We went into Gaston's and shared a pork shank, bad Jews, and the drink they serve in the souvenir mug because I'm the biggest sucker on the planet. I have more plastic Disney crap in my cupboards than proper Tupperware. They still use the Zero bowl we got 4+ year ago so at least it's not a total waste.



 



dgbg100106 said:


> I love the pictures, everything is just so Disney... you know what I mean, all the details and thought that goes into everything.



Disney is great for their details!  



PrincessInOz said:


> Did you take a peek???
> 
> 
> Looks great.



I did!  I wasn't anything more than a big dig....


----------



## franandaj

mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice pictures from the New Fantasyland that morning. The 7 Dwarfs Mine Train ride is coming along nicely.



I'm hoping that they will have soft openings when we are back in October.


----------



## franandaj

After leaving the area with Ariel, Belle and Be Our Guest, we moved on towards the Storybook Circus.


































































And then we ran into Laura!  We chatted for a bit, talked about our plans for the rest of the day, took the obligatory DISmeet photo, and then we each went on our way.


----------



## franandaj

The CM had told Laura that people started queuing up for Be Our Guest around 10:30AM and the restaurant opened at 11:00.  This worked out pretty well with our plans, but it wasnt even 10AM yet so we settled on another attraction. Our destination was not in Fantasyland, but it wasnt far.  A few shots as we traveled along.











I see that Rapunzel will soon have a place to hang out.






At Last!  Our destination!  



















































Im pretty sure that this is in honor of Marc Davis, Animator and Imagineer.





















Ive played with this wall a couple time, but I guess I never noticed the detail of the pictures.  Fran did though 
































*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## dgbg100106

Cute picture of you and Laura,

Did the wall play music for you?


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]* 
































I love the stretching room!











There arent really any more photo opportunities here, but as we were exiting, Fran found one of the lights that she has purchased on eBay.  We have a pair of these and she wanted ideas on how to make the flame look realistic so she had me take this picture.  Her camera just wouldnt capture the image.  Our HM room is going to look so cool with these!  






I just love the sense of humor that the imagineers have.  The pet cemetery is hilarious and the fact that Mr. Toad is in it is even funnier!


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> Cute picture of you and Laura,
> 
> Did the wall play music for you?



Thanks!   

Not so much "music" as it made more "church organ" type sounds as you brushed your hand across.  Little quick bursts of sound.


----------



## rentayenta

Love all of the HM detail. I always have to take a double take because WDW's HM exterior is so different from Disneyland's. It always takes me a minute to recognize WDW's. Mr. Toad in the cemetery is hilarious.  I have two pics in my report from MNSSHP of the Leota headstone, one with her eyes open and one shut. Michael captured them. I'd didn't realize they opened and closed until I saw the photos. 

The storybook part of FL was all we really saw and I couldn't figure out why everyone was so impressed until Jenna told me there was this whole other area.


----------



## Linda67

Love all the photos from HM 

Wow, you are going to have your own HM room ........ How cool is that !!!


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Love all of the HM detail. I always have to take a double take because WDW's HM exterior is so different from Disneyland's. It always takes me a minute to recognize WDW's. Mr. Toad in the cemetery is hilarious.  I have two pics in my report from MNSSHP of the Leota headstone, one with her eyes open and one shut. Michael captured them. I'd didn't realize they opened and closed until I saw the photos.
> 
> The storybook part of FL was all we really saw and I couldn't figure out why everyone was so impressed until Jenna told me there was this whole other area.



On our trip in 2011, I sat at the Leota headstone and waited to get a picture with her eyes open once I realized that they did that.  I didn't want to wait that long this time since I had done it once before.

The storybook land was OK, we mainly went so we could say, "been there, done that".  Otherwise it wasn't all that impressive, but I guess if you have kids that want to ride Dumbo, it's cool.



Linda67 said:


> Love all the photos from HM
> 
> Wow, you are going to have your own HM room ........ How cool is that !!!



We even have the HM wallpaper!  We have candleabras (yes plural), one of the actual stretching room pictures, and all those new recreations of the stretching room pics, probably more that I don't even know about.


----------



## Linda67

franandaj said:
			
		

> We even have the HM wallpaper!  We have candleabras (yes plural), one of the actual stretching room pictures, and all those new recreations of the stretching room pics, probably more that I don't even know about.



Oh wow - it sounds just incredible !!! I adore the wallpaper especially


----------



## ACDSNY

franandaj said:


> We even have the HM wallpaper! We have candleabras (yes plural), one of the actual stretching room pictures, and all those new recreations of the stretching room pics, probably more that I don't even know about.


 
Wow, that will be one cool room!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice pictures of the queue from the HM and pictures of Storybook Circus from the New Fantasyland. Glad that you were able to do a DISer meet that day.

Very nice update.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Fantastic pictures of HM.  Looks like you had a great time in the graveyard.  

Nice DisMeet picture.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am all caught up again. I did not get Storybook Circus at all. Maybe my mistake was that, like you, I visited the other part of the Fantasyland extension first. After all the amazing detail of Be Our Guest and Belle's village, Storybook Circus just felt cheap and nasty and quickly thrown together.

I am glad that Laura and you got to meet. I can't wait to meet you in May.

It is so amazing that you have all this Haunted Mansion stuff. I look forward to seeing photos of it all on display when you finally have the new house.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

Linda67 said:


> Oh wow - it sounds just incredible !!! I adore the wallpaper especially



The wallpaper is creepy and cool all at the same time!



ACDSNY said:


> Wow, that will be one cool room!!!



It will be, I asked Fran what else she had in HM decor, I forgot that we had the tombstones (Brother Dave and Cousin Huet), but she has doorknobs, gargoyle accent pieces, replicas of the signs on the brick pillar entrance to the ride at DL, a pillow reading Tomb Sweet Tomb.   This is hanging in our house now.






There was more stuff, but she isn't here right now to ask her.



mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice pictures of the queue from the HM and pictures of Storybook Circus from the New Fantasyland. Glad that you were able to do a DISer meet that day.
> 
> Very nice update.



Thank you Bret!  



PrincessInOz said:


> Fantastic pictures of HM.  Looks like you had a great time in the graveyard.
> 
> Nice DisMeet picture.



I love the new interactive queue, later on I had more fun with another line!



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am all caught up again. I did not get Storybook Circus at all. Maybe my mistake was that, like you, I visited the other part of the Fantasyland extension first. After all the amazing detail of Be Our Guest and Belle's village, Storybook Circus just felt cheap and nasty and quickly thrown together.
> 
> I am glad that Laura and you got to meet. I can't wait to meet you in May.
> 
> It is so amazing that you have all this Haunted Mansion stuff. I look forward to seeing photos of it all on display when you finally have the new house.
> 
> Corinna



I'm almost caught all up with yours too.  I keep stalling because I hate coming to the end!  

When we have the new house all put together, I'm going to invite over anyone from the DIS who wants to come over when they're in town.  My DIS friends are the only ones who "get" us!  I will post pictures too since it may be a while.

If we pass the Historial commision hearing, they will break ground in July.  If we don't pass the Historical commission, well, I'm not thinking about that.


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> I'm almost caught all up with yours too.  I keep stalling because I hate coming to the end!
> 
> When we have the new house all put together, I'm going to invite over anyone from the DIS who wants to come over when they're in town.  My DIS friends are the only ones who "get" us!  I will post pictures too since it may be a while.
> 
> If we pass the Historial commision hearing, they will break ground in July.  If we don't pass the Historical commission, well, I'm not thinking about that.



I am just about to post the first installment of my Dubai mini trip report. I took a week off from writing trip report, but now I am on a roll again.

I will keep my fingers crossed that everything works out at your Historical commission hearing.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

After our ride, we headed back over to Be Our Guest to get in line for lunch.  We got there around 10:40 and the line was all the way out the walkway and spilled around towards Gastons.  I had read on the DIS that most people wait about half an hour to get to inside or to the ordering station, so we got in line to wait.

They had plastic coated menus that they passed through the line so you could make your choices before you got up to the podium.











Once we got through the queue, we entered a room with CMs at various ordering kiosks.


























Once you place your order, they give you a rose.  I think it has some sort of GPS capability so that your server can find you with your order.






While Fran waited at the table, I went around the restaurant taking pictures.

Drink Station











We sat in the main dining room.
















But there were two other options for dining room.





















Our order arrived pretty quickly.  The soups were both very good.











The Roast Beef sandwich was nothing special, but it hit the spot.






This cupcake was pretty good, too.


----------



## Pinkocto

I'm still 6 pages behind but I had to comment. THANK YOU for the hog pictures!!! They are so freaking cute I can't stand it! 





franandaj said:


> The Oysters were awesome!  The only thing that wasn't quite as good was that in California we have this sauce called a Mignonette.  Later our server told us that we could request it and they know how to make it.  It's essentially red wine vinegar and some shallots, but it is so tasty with the Oysters, I always use it over the cocktail/horseradish option.  When you come out here, maybe we could leave Disney property and get some, they don't serve raw oysters at Disney restaurants.



I will admit I have never eaten an oyster let alone a raw one. But would be open to trying them. Sounds fun.  

I did go and check on the 1 BR again and of course there's no availability now. I sat on the fence too long. After this trip I know I'd enjoy having the kitchen and laundry.


----------



## Pinkocto

Whew, all caught up. Hopefully I remember everything I wanted to comment on. 

Love the red dress, you look fantastic! 

Love the D & B, I really want the Aulani one in that color. 

Sci-Fi is a great restaurant, glad you made a late lunch and had plenty of time after check out. 

BLT looks great. That might just need to be back on the list. 

I've wanted that Star Wars Donald for about a year. How great she got all four  

The HM room sounds positively creepy!


----------



## rentayenta

Why did I think Be Our Guest was a table service? The onion soup looks mm mm good! 

Thanks for sharing those photos. Can't wait to try it out.....if I can ever get my family inside FL. 

Your HM room is going to be uber cool.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice pictures from inside Be Our Guests Restaurant. No surprise to see a lot of the people sitting in the ball room and Beast room. Even though it is a counter service restaurant during lunch time but it does feel like a sit down restaurant where you get served. 

Glad that you really like the French Onion Soup and Potato Leak Soup. When I ate at that restaurant last year I thought the food was very nice.

Great update.


----------



## Fairy Floss

Thanks so much for this thread!

I'm going to WDW for the first time in May - all of your info & wonderful pictures are helping me to plan


----------



## PrincessInOz

Alison - I'd really love to go to BoG in October.  I'm not sure about whether I want to eat there, but I'd love to see inside.  Would you and Fran eat there again?


----------



## nunzia

Finally caught up!! I had forgotten this TR and by the time I remembered..whoooaaa  Great report, have to try that stroganoff and love the Dooney! I have that same design on a small zippered wristlet I use for my camera.


----------



## ACDSNY

Be Our Guest looks like a nice place to go for a counter service meal.


----------



## Leshaface

I had never seen the other two rooms before! Is that purple looking one supposed to be the Beasts room?  So you can go into any dining room you want and they'll find you?


----------



## franandaj

I have some sad news today.  All week Sunny's health has been failing.  I took her to the vet Wednesday and they sent her home with some meds, but she continued to decline so we brought her back to the vet where they tried to bring her back.  We gave it 24 hours to see if her condition improved, but it didn't.  

About 15 minutes ago, we gave the orders to euthanize her.  The doctor said if they had not been sustaining her life, she probably would have passed on her own.  She had eight more wonderful years than she would have if we had not rescued her from the desert.  She probably ate better the many humans, and led a charmed life, even with the mobility difficulties that she had.  The vet said that she was their longest living cat with Cerebeller Hypoplasia and we had done a wonderful job taking care of her.  It was just her time.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am so sorry that Sunny has gone to rainbow bridge. I know she was loved.

Corinna


----------



## DisneyFirefly

I'm sorry, Alison


----------



## TruBlu

I'm so sorry you and Fran lost your sweet Sunny today.    Take comfort in knowing that her life was better because of you and she was loved... and she knew it.  

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## rentayenta

I'm so very sorry.  May you find peace in the sweet memories of Sunny and the amazing life you shared with her.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I'm sorry Alison.  Always remember that Sunny had a great life with you and Fran.


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


> I have some sad news today.  All week Sunny's health has been failing.  I took her to the vet Wednesday and they sent her home with some meds, but she continued to decline so we brought her back to the vet where they tried to bring her back.  We gave it 24 hours to see if her condition improved, but it didn't.
> 
> About 15 minutes ago, we gave the orders to euthanize her.  The doctor said if they had not been sustaining her life, she probably would have passed on her own.  She had eight more wonderful years than she would have if we had not rescued her from the desert.  She probably ate better the many humans, and led a charmed life, even with the mobility difficulties that she had.  The vet said that she was their longest living cat with Cerebeller Hypoplasia and we had done a wonderful job taking care of her.  It was just her time.



Oh no 

I'm so sorry.  I know how much you guys cared for Sunny.  And you did all that you could for her and gave her a way better life.  I hope you and Fran are doing okay.


----------



## eandesmom

Oh Allison, I am so so sorry for your loss, I know how'd much you loved sweet Sunny,


----------



## ACDSNY

Hugs to you and Fran.


----------



## dgbg100106

Alison and Fran I am sorry for your loss.  Hugs.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

I'm sorry to hear about Sunny, I know we were all rooting for her after her last heath scare.  She most definitely found the right people to look after her and love her!  Take Care


----------



## lulubelle

I'm so sorry for you and Fran.  Sunny had the best parents she could have with you two.  *hug*


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am so sorry that Sunny has gone to rainbow bridge. I know she was loved.
> 
> Corinna





DisneyFirefly said:


> I'm sorry, Alison





TruBlu said:


> I'm so sorry you and Fran lost your sweet Sunny today.    Take comfort in knowing that her life was better because of you and she was loved... and she knew it.
> 
> Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards





rentayenta said:


> I'm so very sorry.  May you find peace in the sweet memories of Sunny and the amazing life you shared with her.





PrincessInOz said:


> I'm sorry Alison.  Always remember that Sunny had a great life with you and Fran.





Leshaface said:


> Oh no
> 
> I'm so sorry.  I know how much you guys cared for Sunny.  And you did all that you could for her and gave her a way better life.  I hope you and Fran are doing okay.





eandesmom said:


> Oh Allison, I am so so sorry for your loss, I know how'd much you loved sweet Sunny,





ACDSNY said:


> Hugs to you and Fran.





dgbg100106 said:


> Alison and Fran I am sorry for your loss.  Hugs.





mvf-m11c said:


> I'm sorry for your loss.





MomToPrincePhillip said:


> I'm sorry to hear about Sunny, I know we were all rooting for her after her last heath scare.  She most definitely found the right people to look after her and love her!  Take Care





lulubelle said:


> I'm so sorry for you and Fran.  Sunny had the best parents she could have with you two.  *hug*



I want to thank each and every one of you for your sentiments.  If I responded individually I would break down in tears.  I am having a hard enough time responding just now.  I feel her spirit here still, when I walk into my bedroom, I feel like she is still on the bed, but I just can't see her.  This cat was larger than life, for a little four pound thing, she made her desires known and her needs apparent.

If she wanted to sit on someone's lap, she made sure you put her there.  If she was hungry or wanted food, you knew.  Whenever we ordered take out or served dinner, she came hobbling into the room to say she wanted some, it was more than cute.  

I'll try and get back to the TR Monday.  We have our concert tomorrow and I will be consumed with all the preparations and things involved tomorrow.  Maybe if there are any good clips that I capture on the video camera, I will post some video.


----------



## Linda67

Big hug from England Fran x


----------



## dgbg100106

Hope the concert is wonderful, and you and Fran enjoy the day.


----------



## Leshaface

I hope today will be somewhat of a better day for you guys.  How are your other kitties doing?


----------



## rentayenta

Hope the concert went well and you both enjoyed some peace and relaxation. 

I know just how you feel about Sunny. It's been nearly 8 weeks since Riley passed and I still feel his sweet spirit. That's love.


----------



## franandaj

Linda67 said:


> Big hug from England Fran x



Thanks!  



dgbg100106 said:


> Hope the concert is wonderful, and you and Fran enjoy the day.



Well, we weren't embarrassed so I guess that's good.  



Leshaface said:


> I hope today will be somewhat of a better day for you guys.  How are your other kitties doing?



It was OK, but I had to tell a lot of our friends in band about her.  It was after rehearsal Tuesday night that the whole downhill spiral started.  The other kitties are fine, but they just don't want to be as cuddly as Sunny was.



rentayenta said:


> Hope the concert went well and you both enjoyed some peace and relaxation.
> 
> I know just how you feel about Sunny. It's been nearly 8 weeks since Riley passed and I still feel his sweet spirit. That's love.



Peace and relaxation?      Clearly you have never managed and produced a concert!

We did have a good margarita and dinnner with friends after the concert.  First time at a CPK.  I feel like I'm going to burst!

It's only been a few days and I miss her so bad.  I could have sworn that I felt her in our bedroom in spirit.  I just hope that we don't feel her "other habits" in bed.  While I didn't mind taking her to potty a couple times a day and keeping our bed covered when we weren't in it, I'd prefer that we didn't have to do that routine now that we don't get the benefit of her love and cuddles.


----------



## franandaj

After lunch we decided to hit some attractions.  Our first stop was Mickeys Philharmagic.
















Then we decided to ride POTC.  We hadnt been on this ride at WDW for probably 15 years, we ride it all the time at DL.  After having been on it again, I may not have to ride it for another 15 years!   Its missing at least three rooms in the beginning and the other parts are just not the same either!  The queue was very interesting though.


































































*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]* 


Then we went decided to get one of these.
















This was the day after the Super Bowl and since we were here, we decided to sit and wait for the parade.  We got an awesome spot and it was only going to be 40 minutes until the parade started.





















Well, 45 minutes later a CM comes by and says that its going to be another half an hour.    At this point, we were tired and hot and decided to bail.  We went down Main Street and started looking in some shops.  Well, like 15 minutes after we left our spot, the parade comes by!  

Fran contemplated buying this.






Im not sure if we actually bought anything, I dont think so.  We decided to head back to BLT.  We left the MK and started down the hill past the security check.  Fran was tootalooing along and I went back to ride up the path to BLT.  My scooter stopped again.  

I knew there was no way it was going to make it up the hill, even though it was a small hill, obviously my battery was having a problem and was going to need replacing before the next big trip.  I put it in neutral and pushed it up the hill.  About this time Fran realized that I wasnt right behind her and came back to see what was up.  Back on level ground I was able to limp along, but even the curb cuts when crossing the street were too much of hill for the poor little thing to make it up.  I cant remember if I just put it in neutral and let Fran pull me or how we ended up getting back to the room.  I think I had just enough power if I stayed on flat surfaces.

Now there was another funny thing about coming back to the room.  I knew we were on the 5th floor, but neither of us had bothered to memorize or check the room number!   If youve ever stayed at BLT you know that the hallways and rooms all look sort of the same.  We were trying our room keys in every door on the MK side.  Finally, Fran found our room!  It was pretty funny.  7526.  I never forgot it after that because 7 + 5 = 2 * 6!


----------



## ACDSNY

I keep picturing the scooter saying...I think I can...I think I can.

Nice pic of you and Fran.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I totally agree about PotC, WDW version.  It seems to miss a few things....not that there is anything wrong with that.

Thanks for sharing the Dole Whip float.  Now I want one!!!  


And nice picture of you and Fran....and the castle.  I hope the scooter was okay for the rest of the trip.


----------



## dgbg100106

I think that I need to do research at both Disneyland and WDW and start noting all the difference, this should take some extensive research....  

Want to help?

Love the picture of you two!

That sucks about having a prime spot, being told it would be another 40 minutes and then it comes down the path you just left.  Ughh,,

I thought it was funny when you said "Im not sure if we actually bought anything, I dont think so."  I can picture this.

You and your math puzzles...


----------



## franandaj

ACDSNY said:


> I keep picturing the scooter saying...I think I can...I think I can.
> 
> Nice pic of you and Fran.



I know!    I think I was thinking that too!  



PrincessInOz said:


> I totally agree about PotC, WDW version.  It seems to miss a few things....not that there is anything wrong with that.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the Dole Whip float.  Now I want one!!!
> 
> 
> And nice picture of you and Fran....and the castle.  I hope the scooter was okay for the rest of the trip.



Yeah, I definitely like ours better.  There is one room with a Harpsichord at the very end of the room.  When we were studying Gregorian chant in college, the piece of music caught my eye.  Now almost twenty years later, the same piece of paper is there, however it has deteriorated from the moisture.  I will be sad when it crumbles and falls apart, it's pretty close to it now.

The scooter, well   



dgbg100106 said:


> I think that I need to do research at both Disneyland and WDW and start noting all the difference, this should take some extensive research....
> 
> Want to help?
> 
> Love the picture of you two!
> 
> That sucks about having a prime spot, being told it would be another 40 minutes and then it comes down the path you just left.  Ughh,,
> 
> I thought it was funny when you said "Im not sure if we actually bought anything, I dont think so."  I can picture this.
> 
> You and your math puzzles...



I will be glad to help you in your scholarly research!   

We will make up for not buying anything soon enough!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> I will be glad to help you in your scholarly research!
> 
> We will make up for not buying anything soon enough!


----------



## rentayenta

Great update.  Dole Float.  I also think Disneyland's POTC is so much better than WDW's. WDW's Splash is superior. Disneyland's Space and IASW also beat WDW's. BTMRR seems the same to me.


----------



## Pinkocto

Hi Alison, I'm so sorry to read about Sunny  she was blessed to have such wonderful parents.


----------



## Pinkocto

I'm definitely curious about POTC in DL now.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I agree that Pirates of the Caribbean is so much better at Disneyland and I can't wait to ride it again in May. That Dole Whip Float looks so tempting. I wish I could have one of those right now. What a shame that you just missed the parade.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Great update.  Dole Float.  I also think Disneyland's POTC is so much better than WDW's. WDW's Splash is superior. Disneyland's Space and IASW also beat WDW's. BTMRR seems the same to me.



I haven't been on Splash since the previous time I rode Pirates.  Just not a fan of getting wet.  Long time for BTMRR, but I totally agree with you on Space and IASW.  I like our Soarin' better, but WDW's ToT.  I like our Train better because of the Grand Canyon and Primeval World.  I like our HM better too.



Pinkocto said:


> Hi Alison, I'm so sorry to read about Sunny  she was blessed to have such wonderful parents.



Thanks, she was such a great kitty.  Hard to fill her tiny shoes.



Pinkocto said:


> I'm definitely curious about POTC in DL now.



As you can see with Jenny and I we are definitely opinionated!  There's lot of things you should be curious about there.  Our RSR is definitely better than WDW's!   










dolphingirl47 said:


> I agree that Pirates of the Caribbean is so much better at Disneyland and I can't wait to ride it again in May. That Dole Whip Float looks so tempting. I wish I could have one of those right now. What a shame that you just missed the parade.
> 
> Corinna



I never even knew they existed until I got on Disney forums and everyone raved about them.  The good thing is that they are dairy free, and it seems now every time I eat ice cream I go into a food coma and want to 

I was bummed mainly because we waited all that time, and if the lady hadn't come by and told us it was going to be so long, we would have stayed the 10 minutes for the parade.  No biggie, I'm not a football fan.  I didn't even watch the game!  It just seemed kind of neat to watch it since I was in the right place at the right time.


----------



## franandaj

By the time that we were finally in the room with scooters charging, it was after3PM, probably close to 4PM.  While waiting for the parade, we had talked about the idea of going to DTD.  However, once we got to the room, the bed was calling to Fran, Time for a nap. And the bed won.   

With Fran sleeping, I sat in the front room working on the TR until it was time to leave for our Dinner Reservation.  I was lucky that tonight we were going to another monorail resort, so the scooter could happily charge all night until morning.  However before leaving I did admire this beautiful sunset.
















Now I had a specific goal for this night and one of the reasons, I didnt want our ADR to be too late, was that I learned from Lisa (are you still out there?), that there are a finite number of these babies each day, and it sucks if the person before you gets the last one!  I stepped up to the bar.






I placed my order.






And here it is, a thing of beauty and taste!






I am happy!






The place was somewhat crowded.






It didnt take long for our buzzer to ring and soon we were being led to our table past the place where they cook the meats, little did I know  






I was a little disappointed in Ohana this time.  When we ate there in 2011, it was definitely in my top favorites that I wanted to return to.  Now, Ill go back sometime, but Im not rushing to do so.  The bread was OK, but I wasnt wild about it on my last trip either.






The salad was OK. Sorry about the blurry pictures it was very dark in there and I didn't want to use the flash.






What was disappointing was that whereas last time, there were three dipping sauces, now there was only one.











The potstickers and wings were certainly tasty, but I remembered them being better.  The noodles were pretty good.






The biggest disappointment was that all the meat was pretty much overcooked.  No mooing going on here.      All of you with husbands that like their meat well done would have had happy husbands!











One thing that was not disappointing was the Bananas Foster bread pudding.  Here are the before and after pictures.











Fran wanted to take a look around the Poly, I was in a dairy coma.  I really should learn that I shouldnt eat ice cream, especially if I have had a couple drinks.  It just knocks me out and I am history.  We found a bench and I literally fell asleep on the bench.  Fran found the Wyland gallery there and when she came back to wake me she reminded me of how dangerous it was to let her go unsupervised in an art gallery.  Luckily she didnt do any damage, so we boarded the monorail and headed back to our room.  I barely even remember getting back there.  I think she stopped at the Contemporary gift shop and I just went right back to the Villa and passed out, another fun Disney day!


----------



## PrincessInOz

I love the look of the Lapu Lapu.  That would definitely tempt me to put it on my list of drinks to try.  I might not drink a lot of alcohol but when I do, it has to look real pretty.

I've never eaten at Ohanas and so the food looks good to me.  Sorry you were disappointed with it.

Lovely, lovely sunset pictures.


----------



## dolphingirl47

The sunset photos are gorgeous. We have never been to 'Ohana for dinner. Is it very noisy?

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

I'm sorry dinner wasn't the best. The only time I've been to Ohana was for breakfast. Fran's comment about shopping is too cute. 

I agree, beautiful sunset pictures!


----------



## ACDSNY

Lovely sunset pics.  We haven't eaten at O'hana's, but DH would be happy the meat wasn't mooing, me on the other hand would be sad.


----------



## Linda67

Oh the divine Lapu Lapu - I love that I need two hands to hold it !! 

Shame 'Ohana wasn't so great for you both but it sounds like the dessert helped to make up for it !


----------



## wiigirl

I love those monorail pictures at sunset!


----------



## dgbg100106

Sorry the food was not wonderful, that is a disappointment.

That is one drink that will never make my list of things to try, I am allergic to Pineapple....  

The pictures were lovely, and I was thinking that you let Fran go shopping while you slept, that it could have turned dangerous... All of those paintings are beautiful.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice photos of the sunset with the monorails. That will be something that I will enjoy every time if I ever stay at BLT.

Very nice update.


----------



## Leshaface

I actually don't mind POTC at MK.  I feel like the boats get so backed up at DL and that we're always going sooo sllloooow through the pirate ship battle room.  The queue is much better at POTC too.

I absolutely love the sunset photos of the monorail.  Great job! 

Gasp!  I had the lapu lapu too on this trip (if I can ever get to it on my TR that is ) DELICIOUS wasn't it!?  I'll definitely be getting it again in the future.

What a bummer about dinner.  Glad the dessert made up for it though!


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> I love the look of the Lapu Lapu.  That would definitely tempt me to put it on my list of drinks to try.  I might not drink a lot of alcohol but when I do, it has to look real pretty.
> 
> I've never eaten at Ohanas and so the food looks good to me.  Sorry you were disappointed with it.
> 
> Lovely, lovely sunset pictures.



Thanks about the sunset pictures.  

My drinks just have to taste good!  No beauty requirements here!    But I DID want to get it in the pineapple.  When they run out, you can still order them in a cup, but what's the fun in that?  I just wish the meat wasn't quite so cooked.



dolphingirl47 said:


> The sunset photos are gorgeous. We have never been to 'Ohana for dinner. Is it very noisy?
> 
> Corinna



I'm glad you like the sunset photos.

It was a little noisy, they do this little pageant with the kids and have them dance and do a little parade, otherwise it wasn't louder than anywhere else.



Pinkocto said:


> I'm sorry dinner wasn't the best. The only time I've been to Ohana was for breakfast. Fran's comment about shopping is too cute.
> 
> I agree, beautiful sunset pictures!



Me too.  We'll be back again, but there's a lot of other places I will put ahead of that one on the list.

I'm glad the sunset pictures came out so nice.



ACDSNY said:


> Lovely sunset pics.  We haven't eaten at O'hana's, but DH would be happy the meat wasn't mooing, me on the other hand would be sad.



Thanks on the pics!  It was still OK, I did end up leaving completely stuffed.



Linda67 said:


> Oh the divine Lapu Lapu - I love that I need two hands to hold it !!
> 
> Shame 'Ohana wasn't so great for you both but it sounds like the dessert helped to make up for it !



It was really tasty, I would get that again!  The dessert did make up for the rest of it!



wiigirl said:


> I love those monorail pictures at sunset!



Thank you very much. And 



dgbg100106 said:


> Sorry the food was not wonderful, that is a disappointment.
> 
> That is one drink that will never make my list of things to try, I am allergic to Pineapple....
> 
> The pictures were lovely, and I was thinking that you let Fran go shopping while you slept, that it could have turned dangerous... All of those paintings are beautiful.



Sorry you are allergic, pineapple is one of my favorite flavors.  

She ends up getting what she wants in the end, if it's really big she usually asks first.



mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice photos of the sunset with the monorails. That will be something that I will enjoy every time if I ever stay at BLT.
> 
> Very nice update.



Thank you, I waited a while to get those monorail shots just right!  You would like BLT.



Leshaface said:


> I actually don't mind POTC at MK.  I feel like the boats get so backed up at DL and that we're always going sooo sllloooow through the pirate ship battle room.  The queue is much better at POTC too.
> 
> I absolutely love the sunset photos of the monorail.  Great job!
> 
> Gasp!  I had the lapu lapu too on this trip (if I can ever get to it on my TR that is ) DELICIOUS wasn't it!?  I'll definitely be getting it again in the future.
> 
> What a bummer about dinner.  Glad the dessert made up for it though!



I kind of like that the boats back up, makes the ride last longer!  

Glad the sunset monorail photos were a hit!  I loved the Lapu Lapu!  I might want to go there just to get one of those!  I had high hopes for the dinner based on last time.  That dessert is awesome!


----------



## franandaj

The next morning we needed a plan.  With my scooter on the fritz, we couldnt just motor about willy nilly.  We also only had two full days left and had many things left in the plans.  Fran wanted to buy more figures, I wanted to check on that purse, we had a lunch ADR at Via Napoli and I wanted to try the Ditch and the Yorkshire County Fish house.  Plus we had never been on TSMM at WDW and we also had a few other things on the list.  

We decided that we would start our day at DHS.  Our first stop would be TSMM for FPs then we would do our shopping and head over to Epcot for our lunch reservation via the Friendship boats so as not to wear down my battery.  Normally we would have just taken a ride on the path between Epcot and DHS.  So here is how it all worked out&.

We had another beautiful foggy morning on Bay Lake.






We didnt make rope drop, but pretty close.  I think we were just behind it.  We got our TSMM FPs and were on our way.






Evidently we spent our time going on ToT











Technically we need to park at the end before we can get in the queue.











This was one of the few small furry creatures that saw (outside of the AKL)






And on to the ride.



















































Fran loves this 13 Diamond award that the Hollywood Tower Hotel received.  She takes a picture of it every time she rides.











As Im sure you know the ride dumps out into the gift shop.  Fran bought us a set of towels, and Im not quite sure what else, but we dropped a pretty penny at the gift shop that morning.  We sent it home via UPS, she just cracks me up.  What I dont crack up about is where I put the stuff when we get home!    

*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]* 

Next we headed on to the Pirates of the Caribbean experience.  This is a walk through experience where you see some special effects in the chamber, its OK, but not a do twice kind of thing.


























Then we went on to TSMM to use our FPs.  This was our first time on the Florida version of the attraction.  The queue is definitely more interesting than the CA queue.


----------



## Leshaface

For some reason, I didn't think you liked ToT   Maybe i'm thinking of another ride...

I totally love the queue for TSMM at DHS!  Way more immersive than ours.  Ours looks so crappy compared to theirs 

Oh please, please, please tell me you made it to The Ditch and had some fish and chips


----------



## lulubelle

Sorry for the late post...but Alison....you look *good* with that pineapple in your hand!

When we ate there I thought the meats were overdone as well.  Maybe it's a west coast thing?


----------



## franandaj

Leshaface said:


> For some reason, I didn't think you liked ToT   Maybe i'm thinking of another ride...
> 
> I totally love the queue for TSMM at DHS!  Way more immersive than ours.  Ours looks so crappy compared to theirs
> 
> Oh please, please, please tell me you made it to The Ditch and had some fish and chips



Maybe you're thinking of PIO who had her own "real life" ToT.  I've always loved the ride from my first time riding it!

I know, I saw pictures of the TSMM queue and that made me want to ride it, the ride isn't that different and I'll do it mostly here, since RSR opened the line is really short.

You'll have to see in my next update!  



lulubelle said:


> Sorry for the late post...but Alison....you look *good* with that pineapple in your hand!
> 
> When we ate there I thought the meats were overdone as well.  Maybe it's a west coast thing?



Thank you!  I enjoyed having it in hand!

I've had plenty of nicely cooked meat at WDW so I don't think it's a west coast thing    but I noticed that when we were seated they had a ton of skewers cooking on the Barbie, and I wondered how cooked the meat was going to be when we got it.  Maybe we can ask when seated to get less cooked meat.


----------



## franandaj

OK folks, so anyone paying attention to my tickers, I have very little time until my next Disney trip....

Anyone interested in joining in on my Western Caribbean Cruise out of Galveston can find the link here.

We Need a little "Magic", Right this Very Moment


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> It was a little noisy, they do this little pageant with the kids and have them dance and do a little parade, otherwise it wasn't louder than anywhere else.



That is good to know. I have always wanted to eat there, but I have read a lot of reviews that it is very noisy.

I love the Tower of Terror photos and the ones for the new Pirates of the Caribbean attraction. I may just have to bite the bullet and do Tower of Terror again when I am at Disneyland and I am even considering to give California Screamin a go. I just invested in Photopass + for Disneyland so I am determined to make the best out of this and get all the ride photos.

I like the line for Toy Story Mania at Hollywood Studios better, too, but I still prefer to do the ride in California.

Corinna


----------



## rentayenta

Great updates. I agree the queue for TSMM is far more entertaining than the one at Disneyland. 

Overdone meat?  Bummer. I don't know that we'll do 'Ohana in the near future. I keep seeing consistently poor reviews.their quality has declined. 

What did you buy in the ToT shop along with the towels?


----------



## Pinkocto

Great update. Yes, curiosity has me wondering what else she bought as well


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love the pictures of the queue areas.  I'll skip ToT; although I must admit to wanting to walk through and taking the chicken exit next time I'm there.  Once in real life is more than enough for me.


I actually prefer TSMM at DLR.  I'll trade off less queueing time for a more interesting queue area anyday.


----------



## Leshaface

PrincessInOz said:


> Love the pictures of the queue areas.  I'll skip ToT; although I must admit to wanting to walk through and taking the chicken exit next time I'm there.  Once in real life is more than enough for me.



Now i'm curious, did you get stuck on ToT?!


----------



## franandaj

Leshaface said:


> Now i'm curious, did you get stuck on ToT?!



No she had a REAL LIFE ToT incident in a REAL elevator.


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


> No she had a REAL LIFE ToT incident in a REAL elevator.



Agh!  Now that would not be fun at all. Hope no one was hurt


----------



## PrincessInOz

Leshaface said:


> Agh!  Now that would not be fun at all. Hope no one was hurt



The elevator did a free-fall for about 5 or 6 floors before the emergency breaks took hold.  There were about 4 or 5 of us in the elevator at the time; no one was hurt but we were all pretty pleased to get out of there.  

I can't do ToT even for fun.


----------



## lisaviolet

Alison, catching up.

I was so sad to come on and find out about Sunny.  I'm so very sorry Alison. Sighing.  So difficult.  Love to you both.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> And on to the ride.



Gorgeous shot. 

And of course I'm loving the lighting fixtures!


----------



## Leshaface

PrincessInOz said:


> The elevator did a free-fall for about 5 or 6 floors before the emergency breaks took hold.  There were about 4 or 5 of us in the elevator at the time; no one was hurt but we were all pretty pleased to get out of there.
> 
> I can't do ToT even for fun.



Holy cow!  I can't even imagine. I mean, you're prepared for the drops on ToT (and of course you're buckled in) but seriously, that must have been the scariest thing.  I don't blame you at all for not wanting to get on ToT anymore.  I probably wouldn't even take the elevator unless absolutely necessary.  Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice pictures of the queues of the ToT and TSMM. Just like what PiO said that I will always choose DCA TSMM less interesting queue where we could get on it faster over DHS TSMM.


----------



## rndmr2

Found this TR a few days ago and have been reading to catch up, wasn't going to comment until then it is taking me longer to get caught up than I thought it would. 

Enjoying reading about your trip, love all the great pics you have gotten so far, especially the ones at AK, including the Safari and the Trails.


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> That is good to know. I have always wanted to eat there, but I have read a lot of reviews that it is very noisy.
> 
> I love the Tower of Terror photos and the ones for the new Pirates of the Caribbean attraction. I may just have to bite the bullet and do Tower of Terror again when I am at Disneyland and I am even considering to give California Screamin a go. I just invested in Photopass + for Disneyland so I am determined to make the best out of this and get all the ride photos.
> 
> I like the line for Toy Story Mania at Hollywood Studios better, too, but I still prefer to do the ride in California.
> 
> Corinna



It might have been a little noisy, I was more concerned with how dark it was and hard to take pictures of the food!

The DCA ToT doesn't have nearly the extensive queue, in fact most of it is underground, I'll have to try that one again soon, it's been a while.



rentayenta said:


> Great updates. I agree the queue for TSMM is far more entertaining than the one at Disneyland.
> 
> Overdone meat?  Bummer. I don't know that we'll do 'Ohana in the near future. I keep seeing consistently poor reviews.their quality has declined.
> 
> What did you buy in the ToT shop along with the towels?



I have no idea what all we bought!     I think she got four different shirts (this was the first place in all of WDW that even had 3XL shirts), we bought one of those après shower waist towels for our cleaning lady's son, I got a shirt, and a cap.  She might have bought a game, luggage tags, coasters?  



Pinkocto said:


> Great update. Yes, curiosity has me wondering what else she bought as well



I did my best above, but I really don't remember.



PrincessInOz said:


> Love the pictures of the queue areas.  I'll skip ToT; although I must admit to wanting to walk through and taking the chicken exit next time I'm there.  Once in real life is more than enough for me.
> 
> 
> I actually prefer TSMM at DLR.  I'll trade off less queueing time for a more interesting queue area anyday.



It is a fun queue, you should try the chicken exit next time.



lisaviolet said:


> Alison, catching up.
> 
> I was so sad to come on and find out about Sunny.  I'm so very sorry Alison. Sighing.  So difficult.  Love to you both.



Thank you.  We've lost many kitties over the years, but she was by far the most difficult.



lisaviolet said:


> Gorgeous shot.
> 
> And of course I'm loving the lighting fixtures!



Glad you're enjoying them.  I have more to come.



mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice pictures of the queues of the ToT and TSMM. Just like what PiO said that I will always choose DCA TSMM less interesting queue where we could get on it faster over DHS TSMM.



Thank you!  Yes, I do like being able to get on the ride faster out here!



rndmr2 said:


> Found this TR a few days ago and have been reading to catch up, wasn't going to comment until then it is taking me longer to get caught up than I thought it would.
> 
> Enjoying reading about your trip, love all the great pics you have gotten so far, especially the ones at AK, including the Safari and the Trails.



  I'm glad that you are enjoying our adventures!


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> The DCA ToT doesn't have nearly the extensive queue, in fact most of it is underground, I'll have to try that one again soon, it's been a while.



I am sure that if I go for it, I will be so freaked out I would not take in any scenery anyway. 

I know that California Screamin is one of your favourite rides. I have done Rock'n'Rollercoaster a few times and I am OK with this. Expedition Everest freaks me out, but that is mainly the backwards bit. Do you think I would be OK with California Screamin?

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

Once our rides were all out of the way we headed to the Art Gallery.  I think this picture is our only proof that we were there!






Then we headed over to the Star Tours shop.  She changed her mind on the little action figures, after looking online at Target, Walmart, K-Mart and Amazon she realized that the only place you could get them was in the park.  She ran into a few characters.
















She bought some of the action figures that they had.  There was a Dad and his kid at the register, and the Dad took the action figure out of his hands and said, Im not going to buy you something here that you can get at Walmart.

Fran chuckled and said to me quietly, But you cant.  Why do you think I wanted to come back here?  I checked!   

Pretty soon we were on our way to Epcot.


























I have never actually been to the Swan or Dolphin.  Sometime Ill have to make an ADR at one of these restaurants, just so that well end up at the hotel.





















After a short stop, we were on our way again.  
















Our next visit to WDW will bring us to the Beach Club.






Then it was over to the Boardwalk.





















Its been so long since we have hung out at Jellyrolls.  I hope that we can get here on our next trip.  Ive had some fun times at this place.






Soon we were approaching Epcot.






*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]* 

We still had a while before our lunch reservation, so we decided to get an appetizer.  Ive been dying to try the Yorkshire County Fish place, and for whatever reason (we have another ADR, or trying to eat from F&W kiosks) weve never been.  So we thought wed have a snack before lunch.

I snagged us a spot 











and Fran got the food.






The fish and chips were really good.  At this point, I was thinking that I would be back here for more, however, something happened later in the trip to change my mind.

We headed over to Italy.  We werent full at all.  In fact, Im not sure that we even had anything for breakfast.  If we did, it wasnt much at all!  I still had plenty of room for Via Napoli!











Cute light fixture!






The restaurant was nice, open and airy.  We had nice table, but really I think any table here is pretty nice.











We got the bread service.  After we finished I realized we could have asked for Balsamic Vinegar in our oil, which I wish I had done.  The bread was good though.






I took these pictures of the menu after the fact outside, but I like to post them before the food.
















I went with a white Sangria






I had the Arancini (I did share some with Fran).  These were absolutely heavenly.  The tomato sauce was so subtle and the filling was just light enough.  I have only had these from an awesome little Italian joint in a strip mall in the valley.  Theirs are very good, but their tomato sauce is really in your face and they use long grain rice.  I think these were made with Arborio and were just so subtle and tasty, I cant wait to have them again someday!
















Fran went with the Caprese Salad, she said it was really good.  I had a taste and enjoyed it.






After the appetizers, we split a four cheese pizza.  Alicia, this was REALLY good, you will definitely enjoy this if you order it next time you go.  It was a little bit off putting that there was no sauce, but the crust of the pizza is so thin and crispy and all the cheeses mixed together were so good, I ended up not missing the sauce at all.






I couldnt leave without the obligatory shot of the pizza ovens.






And we didnt order this, but the table next door did.  It looks fabulous!  We had some at Tutto Italia and I really liked it.






After that we were satisfied, but not stuffed.Alicia, I think our trips are slightly parallel here!

What do we do next?


----------



## franandaj

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am sure that if I go for it, I will be so freaked out I would not take in any scenery anyway.
> 
> I know that California Screamin is one of your favourite rides. I have done Rock'n'Rollercoaster a few times and I am OK with this. Expedition Everest freaks me out, but that is mainly the backwards bit. Do you think I would be OK with California Screamin?
> 
> Corinna



If you can handle RnRC, I'm sure you can do CA Screamin'.   The only thing on that one is the loop de loop and it's a large one which is easier than a tight one like happens right when you launch on RnRC.  Otherwise it's not a scary coaster at all.


----------



## PrincessInOz

OMG!  I want to be there NOW.

Your photo's just got me super excited at being there in Sep/Oct.  I'd love to check out JellyRolls.  I've never been but I've always wanted to go. 

And that food at Via Napoli.....I think I might just book us in for a lunch.  I was tossing up about whether to go or not and thought that grazing at F&W would be better.  I might have to talk it over with DH and DS.


I'm guessing that you ended up at the Kuche Karamel shop in Germany.....


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> OMG!  I want to be there NOW.
> 
> Your photo's just got me super excited at being there in Sep/Oct.  I'd love to check out JellyRolls.  I've never been but I've always wanted to go.
> 
> And that food at Via Napoli.....I think I might just book us in for a lunch.  I was tossing up about whether to go or not and thought that grazing at F&W would be better.  I might have to talk it over with DH and DS.
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that you ended up at the Kuche Karamel shop in Germany.....



I'm glad that you reminded me!  We DID go there next!  I just didn't take any pictures.  I had forgotten that we had eaten a lot of the treats that we had bought earlier in the week, so we needed to stock up again because I wanted to take some home!


----------



## dgbg100106

The pizza looked lovely, we order a pizza there before and it was amazing.

I had the sangria at Kat Kora's place, cant remember the name, and it was AMAZING!
right there on the Boardwalk.

The Karmel place is my fav...


----------



## Pinkocto

Yours is the third good review I've read of Via Napoli, I'm definitely going to have to try it. Everything looks so delicious . Glad you liked the fish and chips, did any of the local birds beg you for food? We've met some very amusing ducks over there.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> Yours is the third good review I've read of Via Napoli, I'm definitely going to have to try it. Everything looks so delicious . Glad you liked the fish and chips, did any of the local birds beg you for food? We've met some very amusing ducks over there.



I agree. We had an ADR last trip and skipped it due to F&W. it's going back on my to-do list. 

We like Yorkshire too. I love fish n chips. 

Great update. Nice photos.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Your lunch looked utterly delicious. Do you happen to know if Via Napoli is owned by the same people that own Naples at Downtown Disney at Disneyland. The menu and the style seem to be very similar.



franandaj said:


> If you can handle RnRC, I'm sure you can do CA Screamin'.   The only thing on that one is the loop de loop and it's a large one which is easier than a tight one like happens right when you launch on RnRC.  Otherwise it's not a scary coaster at all.



Thanks for this. This should be alright then. You will probably find me a quivering wreck if we do get to meet up if I have done both ToT and California Screamin.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> The pizza looked lovely, we order a pizza there before and it was amazing.
> 
> I had the sangria at Kat Kora's place, cant remember the name, and it was AMAZING!
> right there on the Boardwalk.
> 
> The Karmel place is my fav...



There is a couple more pizzas there that I want to try.  I will definitely go back, and to have the Arancini again would be heaven.  The Karamel place is a MUST on every trip!  



Pinkocto said:


> Yours is the third good review I've read of Via Napoli, I'm definitely going to have to try it. Everything looks so delicious . Glad you liked the fish and chips, did any of the local birds beg you for food? We've met some very amusing ducks over there.



They had some great options that you would probably like.  We didn't encounter any birds at the Fish place, but we were so starved we ate really quickly and were out of there on our way to our next grazing spot!



rentayenta said:


> I agree. We had an ADR last trip and skipped it due to F&W. it's going back on my to-do list.
> 
> We like Yorkshire too. I love fish n chips.
> 
> Great update. Nice photos.



It should definitely be on your list.  Great food!



dolphingirl47 said:


> Your lunch looked utterly delicious. Do you happen to know if Via Napoli is owned by the same people that own Naples at Downtown Disney at Disneyland. The menu and the style seem to be very similar.
> 
> Thanks for this. This should be alright then. You will probably find me a quivering wreck if we do get to meet up if I have done both ToT and California Screamin.
> 
> Corinna



Yes, they are a Patina Group restaurant.  I have always joked that the Patina group is my "favorite chain restaurant".  They have locations throughout Southern California including at the Music Center (next to Disney Hall), the Hollywood Bowl, Hollywood, in the San Fernando Valley, Las Vegas, Costa Mesa and some on the East Coast as well as Naples, Tortilla Jo's, Catal and the Uva Bar, in DLR.  

Their chef is very innovative and sure knows how to make pomme frites!  I love Pinot Provence in Costa Mesa, though we haven't been there in a long time.

You should be fine.  If you ride those two rides, we'll just go have a drink and you'll be all smoothed out again!


----------



## franandaj

So after leaving Via Napoli, we headed around World Showcase, through Germany and the African Outpost.  I ended up buying a T-shirt that is so cute!  Youll see it before the TR is over.  We headed farther around World showcase and just made it over the bridge before China.  Has anyone ever been stopped at this bridge?  I didnt even realize that it was there, but it must be how they move the Illumnations stuff out.  They close off the path, and I assume it was a drawbridge that opened up, I didnt look back because we were sort of on a mission.

We headed to the Ditch, and already it was evident that my scooter was starting to lag.    I barely made it up the scooter hill into Mexico.  We looked for an outlet to charge it, but no luck.  So we just went inside.  It was sort of packed, but we found a table.  Sorry these pictures were so blurry.  The place was dark.
















We order the trio of dips and chips.  We thought the salsa was too spicy.  I didnt care for the guacamole, but we devoured the queso.  Next time well get just that.











I got the Blue Margarita






She got the standard Margarita






We both split the Tequila flight











We have been paying for everything with gift cards all trip and they had Fran sign the check each time.  Eventually she realized she that the signature was useless and got creative.






After that we started to head back to the hotel via the monorail.  She didn't find the Big Fig that she wanted to purchase in the morning.  Since my charge was going so low, she left me at the lockers next to a charging plug while she went back to the art store to get the figure she couldnt get at DHS, I think it was Indiana Jones Mickey.

While she bought the figure, I got enough charge to get to the monorail and get back to the room.  

I took photos of the ride on the monorail for our friends at home, so that they might grasp the scale of WDW and how much undeveloped land there is in between the resorts and parks.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I like the Tequila Cave.  We might need to stop there in Sep/Oct.  I'll be comatose when we leave; but that's okay.  I can stumble back to the resort.

Tell Fran I want that autograph as well.  

And yes, heaps of undeveloped land.


----------



## ACDSNY

If Fran signing as Luke Skywalker I hope you signed as Princess Leia.

It's always hard to explain how spread out WDW is compared to DL to people in CA.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> I like the Tequila Cave.  We might need to stop there in Sep/Oct.  I'll be comatose when we leave; but that's okay.  I can stumble back to the resort.
> 
> Tell Fran I want that autograph as well.
> 
> And yes, heaps of undeveloped land.



They had some yummy margaritas as well as tequila flight.  That wouldn't be good is you are stumbling out of there!

She went on to sign as some other fine characters, I just didn't get the pictures!



ACDSNY said:


> If Fran signing as Luke Skywalker I hope you signed as Princess Leia.
> 
> It's always hard to explain how spread out WDW is compared to DL to people in CA.



I know Californians don't understand space even though we have a lot of it going on, they just can't comprehend that if you are that "close" you don't build it up.


----------



## rentayenta

ACDSNY said:


> If Fran signing as Luke Skywalker I hope you signed as Princess Leia.




 


We like The Ditch too. I wonder how it got that name? La Cava can translate to the cellar in Spanish. 

Love the Luke Skywalker sig. Very clever.


----------



## rndmr2

Still trying to get caught up but I am up to the MK day, can't wait till my next trip to see the New Fantasyland.  

I love all the HM pics! Where is that Mr Toad in the cemetary? I looked for it when I was there last and couldn't find him.

ETA: I just read the post about your Kitty, Sunny passing. I'm so sorry. It's good you were able to keep her going for as long as you did.


----------



## dgbg100106

We love La Cava also, did you get them to explain the mural to you?  It is the history of Agava Tequila, it is really cool, all the servers know it.  If you did not get them to do it, try and get it next time you are there.

I think David and I have tried all the different marg's in there at least once, and the Cucumber and blood orange one's have t be my favorite.

They used to have blue crab toastado's on the menu and we would order them everytime, but I think they are gone now?


----------



## Kwaschitz

Whew!  Over the last 2.5 days, I have managed to read all 52 pages!  I'm pretty sure I need a vacation now as that was a LOT of work 

Let's see... things that I wanted to comment on.

I was laughing so hard at the thought of that roast traveling cross country!  I have a friend who I swear would do that.  I texted his wife who laughed and laughed as she told me about his desire to attempt to bring ice cream, in the car, from Ohio to NY (she wouldn't let him try because ICE CREAM?? )

I am absolutely in LOVE with that Minnie dress.  I stopped reading for about an hour as I searched the internet (fruitlessly) for it.  Perhaps ebay or etsy...The search continues!

I was shocked at the MK view room - apparently all the pictures that I'd seen were zoomed in like crazy!

Also, I'm now really really REALLY hungry and only the world showcase can fix this - the arancini! the fish and chips! Les Chefs! I could go on for days (and I plan to on my next trip!)


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

I think I'll need that blue Margarita!  Do you think we can take DSs 5 & 9 in there?


----------



## dgbg100106

MomToPrincePhillip said:


> I think I'll need that blue Margarita!  Do you think we can take DSs 5 & 9 in there?



You could take them in there, but I think they would be bored really quickly, they do have a take out window, you can get any of the Margs as a togo item..


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

dgbg100106 said:


> You could take them in there, but I think they would be bored really quickly, they do have a take out window, you can get any of the Margs as a togo item..



Good to know, that's probably what we'll do then.  Thanks!


----------



## dolphingirl47

franandaj said:


> You should be fine.  If you ride those two rides, we'll just go have a drink and you'll be all smoothed out again!



That sounds like a plan.

We only made it to La Cava once and loved our Margarita. I think the Tequila flight would be right up my street. I think I have to plan a future visit. What a pain that our scooter was still giving you trouble.

Corinna


----------



## wiigirl

Just caught up.


----------



## scottny

Scooby. I used to love that show. 
All the food for club level is making me hungry. 
You had an empty park at Harry Potter. Good for you.
Oh no. I get vertigo so the ride might not be for me.
Wow that is really empty. 
It got crowded in 90 minutes but not too bad.
Bubba Gump looks good. There is one here in NYC but have never gone. 
The resort is gorgeous. 
The dinner at Emerils looked good.
Okay sorry to say not a fan of rare meat or Kidani. LOL. 
Great safari pics. 
Awww, cute kitty.
I have never tried the cs at Yak & Yeti, always eaten outside. Maybe next time we will. 
Great pics of FOTLK.
Sanaa is one of my favorite restaurants.
The orange side, you are brave.
Loved the living with the land pics.
I have yet to see Remy. :O( 
YUM!!! Grey Goose Slushie. 
When we walked back from jambo we would cut through one of the paths to the garage and take the elevator up. 
The tour looked like fun. 
The lobster bites or whatever the name is sounded so good. 
Nice pics of the savannah and sunrise on moving day.
We have frozen creamed corn here in the Bronx. Come on by. LOL
The Village Gifts is cute and Gastons Tavern is good. I love the Lefous Brew. 
Great HM pics.
Poor Mr. Toad.
Lucky you eating at BOG. We never made it there. 
POTC is my favorite ride of all time. Neither compares to the Paris version. That is great. WDW is too short.
Yum!! Lapu lapu. 
We were disappointed in Ohanas the last time. 
Love the fog pic. 
Nice TOT pics.
We ship everything home on the last day. Bring it to the merchandise area of the resort and have a receipt for everything and they ship it. Makes it so much easier than packing. 
That Pirate thing at DHS is horrible. I agree not a do again.
I love taking boats at WDW.
Your meal at Via Napoli looked good.
I have to try that Tequila bar. 
I just read it all tonight and it is great so far. Looking forward to reading more.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> We like The Ditch too. I wonder how it got that name? La Cava can translate to the cellar in Spanish.
> 
> Love the Luke Skywalker sig. Very clever.



She did all kinds of funny sigs after that, I just didn't catch them on the receipts.  I think even the day we ate at the club, she gave a false signature.



rndmr2 said:


> Still trying to get caught up but I am up to the MK day, can't wait till my next trip to see the New Fantasyland.
> 
> I love all the HM pics! Where is that Mr Toad in the cemetary? I looked for it when I was there last and couldn't find him.
> 
> ETA: I just read the post about your Kitty, Sunny passing. I'm so sorry. It's good you were able to keep her going for as long as you did.



Mr. Toad is in the very back of the cemetery off to the side on the left, you have to zoom in, but once you know he is there, it's hard to miss.

Thanks for the condolences, Sunny was a special girl and she knew how to eat, made her momma proud.  Today we sliced up a ham that we cooked and had a sad moment thinking "Sunny would have eaten like a 1/4 pound of this stuff".  Even though she only weighed 4 lbs, she knew how to eat!



dgbg100106 said:


> We love La Cava also, did you get them to explain the mural to you?  It is the history of Agava Tequila, it is really cool, all the servers know it.  If you did not get them to do it, try and get it next time you are there.
> 
> I think David and I have tried all the different marg's in there at least once, and the Cucumber and blood orange one's have t be my favorite.
> 
> They used to have blue crab toastado's on the menu and we would order them everytime, but I think they are gone now?



I guess that was your TR where I saw that they had real "food". I was disappointed to see that all they had was chips and dips, but that wasn't going to discourage me from going there.  Hopefully we can go back and try more margaritas, just with the queso instead of the rest.



Kwaschitz said:


> Whew!  Over the last 2.5 days, I have managed to read all 52 pages!  I'm pretty sure I need a vacation now as that was a LOT of work
> 
> Let's see... things that I wanted to comment on.
> 
> I was laughing so hard at the thought of that roast traveling cross country!  I have a friend who I swear would do that.  I texted his wife who laughed and laughed as she told me about his desire to attempt to bring ice cream, in the car, from Ohio to NY (she wouldn't let him try because ICE CREAM?? )
> 
> I am absolutely in LOVE with that Minnie dress.  I stopped reading for about an hour as I searched the internet (fruitlessly) for it.  Perhaps ebay or etsy...The search continues!
> 
> I was shocked at the MK view room - apparently all the pictures that I'd seen were zoomed in like crazy!
> 
> Also, I'm now really really REALLY hungry and only the world showcase can fix this - the arancini! the fish and chips! Les Chefs! I could go on for days (and I plan to on my next trip!)



Well,  we buy those roasts when they are on sale at Christmas for about the price of a dinner of Prime Rib in a restaurant for two.  With our limitations (ie: rest in the room), we need something to cook.  I realized how much mileage I could get out of one Prime Rib and how many different dinners we could have and it was a no brainer.  Other DVC members have talked about shipping down frozen precooked dinners, so I figured a morphing roast was perfect!

Yes, as far as MK views, all of the room can see the parking lot.  If they don't show it they are only showing the zoomed in part.



MomToPrincePhillip said:


> I think I'll need that blue Margarita!  Do you think we can take DSs 5 & 9 in there?



I think Brandi answered this for you, but it's really small.  People might not like it if folks who can't drink margaritas are taking up space for those who can.  



dolphingirl47 said:


> That sounds like a plan.
> 
> We only made it to La Cava once and loved our Margarita. I think the Tequila flight would be right up my street. I think I have to plan a future visit. What a pain that our scooter was still giving you trouble.
> 
> Corinna



I think this was the last of the trouble (on this trip), but we nursed it the last day.  We still need to buy new batteries.



wiigirl said:


> Just caught up.



Yay!     Glad you're all caught up!  Hope you are enjoying the trip!



scottny said:


> Scooby. I used to love that show.
> All the food for club level is making me hungry.
> You had an empty park at Harry Potter. Good for you.
> Oh no. I get vertigo so the ride might not be for me.
> Wow that is really empty.
> It got crowded in 90 minutes but not too bad.
> Bubba Gump looks good. There is one here in NYC but have never gone.
> The resort is gorgeous.
> The dinner at Emerils looked good.
> Okay sorry to say not a fan of rare meat or Kidani. LOL.
> Great safari pics.
> Awww, cute kitty.
> I have never tried the cs at Yak & Yeti, always eaten outside. Maybe next time we will.
> Great pics of FOTLK.
> Sanaa is one of my favorite restaurants.
> The orange side, you are brave.
> Loved the living with the land pics.
> I have yet to see Remy. :O(
> YUM!!! Grey Goose Slushie.
> When we walked back from jambo we would cut through one of the paths to the garage and take the elevator up.
> The tour looked like fun.
> The lobster bites or whatever the name is sounded so good.
> Nice pics of the savannah and sunrise on moving day.
> We have frozen creamed corn here in the Bronx. Come on by. LOL
> The Village Gifts is cute and Gastons Tavern is good. I love the Lefous Brew.
> Great HM pics.
> Poor Mr. Toad.
> Lucky you eating at BOG. We never made it there.
> POTC is my favorite ride of all time. Neither compares to the Paris version. That is great. WDW is too short.
> Yum!! Lapu lapu.
> We were disappointed in Ohanas the last time.
> Love the fog pic.
> Nice TOT pics.
> We ship everything home on the last day. Bring it to the merchandise area of the resort and have a receipt for everything and they ship it. Makes it so much easier than packing.
> That Pirate thing at DHS is horrible. I agree not a do again.
> I love taking boats at WDW.
> Your meal at Via Napoli looked good.
> I have to try that Tequila bar.
> I just read it all tonight and it is great so far. Looking forward to reading more.



Thanks for joining in Scott, I just noticed your new TR, I remember on your last one saying you needed to finish up before the next one, I'll have to come over and join in the fun!

I'm having some vertigo issues and maybe that's why the HP ride did me in, but I'm done with it. It was cool and I wish I could do it again, but don't think I want to risk it.

I can understand not being a fan of rare meat but why don't you like Kidani?  I think it is wonderful!

I forgot that I could take the elevators up from the garage at Kidani.  Oh well hindsight is 2020

We're thrifty (Fran wouldn't want me to say cheap), but I think we get a better rate on shipping if we take our own stuff to the business office and pack it up.  However, when she's on a roll in the parks, I just let her have them ship it, if you saw the size of the boxes or the amount of stuff we sent home, I wouldn't want to carry it around for the day.

Thanks for reading only a little bit left, but I think it's some pretty good times!


----------



## Leshaface

So glad you liked the fish and chips!  They are so delicious with an ice cold beer

No sauce on a pizza?!  That's crazy talk!  But i'll take your word and try that next time.  I think i'm trying like 3 new pizzas the next time i'm at VN 

Wow, good for you guys at the Ditch.  A margarita each and sharing a tequila flight?!  Good times


----------



## dgbg100106

Fish and Chips with an ICE cold beer sounds wonderful right now.


----------



## franandaj

Leshaface said:


> So glad you liked the fish and chips!  They are so delicious with an ice cold beer
> 
> No sauce on a pizza?!  That's crazy talk!  But i'll take your word and try that next time.  I think i'm trying like 3 new pizzas the next time i'm at VN
> 
> Wow, good for you guys at the Ditch.  A margarita each and sharing a tequila flight?!  Good times



I was kind of shocked when they put it on the table, but after the first bite, it was so good, I didn't worry about it!



dgbg100106 said:


> Fish and Chips with an ICE cold beer sounds wonderful right now.



It sure does!


----------



## franandaj

I was able to convince her to go up to the Top of the World Lounge once we got back to the room.  





























































Fran headed right to bed as soon as we got back, she wasnt feeling good.  I think it was the tequila and dehydration.  I made this for myself for dinner and she passed on dinner.  I watched the fireworks again, but didnt take any pictures this time.






After that I headed to the tub and then bed, only one day left!


----------



## Leshaface

What a spectacular view from the lounge!  And great job with dinner


----------



## dgbg100106

beautiful sunset.

Top of the World is one of the places, I would like to visit one of these days.


----------



## Kwaschitz

What a view!  WOW!!  I was kind of 'meh' on the room views (much more parking lot than I'd expected) but these pictures?  WOW!  Seriously, there are no other words!  










(And if my husband were to see that I was at a loss for words, he'd have a coronary since he's convinced I have chronic logorrhea )


----------



## rentayenta

What a gorgeous view!  I've got to add the lounge to my to-do list. Michael would love it. 

Sorry Fran wasn't feeling well. Dinner looks good.


----------



## ACDSNY

The view from TOTW almost makes me want to stay there sometime, beautiful pics!


----------



## Fairy Floss

Oh my goodness!

Awesome photos - what a view!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Dang!  That IS an amazing view from Top of the World.  Looks like you had fun there.


----------



## kaoden39




----------



## dolphingirl47

I am glad that you made it to the Top of the World Lounge. This is one of my favourite places at WDW.

Corinna


----------



## kmedina

I am so excited that you finally took your WDW trip. I cannot wait to read all about it!


----------



## Pinkocto

Gorgeous pictures from the lounge!


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> I was able to convince her to go up to the Top of the World Lounge once we got back to the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]




What a gorgeous shot Alison.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> ]


----------



## Leshaface

I'm really bad at reading cursive and for the life of me I couldn't figure out what it said!  Now that I'm seeing it again, that's hilarious


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> Now I had a specific goal for this night and one of the reasons, I didnt want our ADR to be too late, *was that I learned from Lisa* (are you still out there?), that there are a finite number of these babies each day, and it sucks if the person before you gets the last one!  I stepped up to the bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I placed my order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



I'm like well that can't be me.  I would never have some important information about WDW.  All I do is nap and swim and drink.  

WT H would I know?  

So for five minutes I thought it must be another Lisa.    I'm such a catch, aren't I?  

Oh she's talking about drinking.  And the Lapu Lapu - it IS me.  

Seriously, that waiter THAT NIGHT was such a weirdo. SUCH A WEIRD MAN.  And this is coming from someone who thinks everyone is special - so he WAS THAT WEIRD.   - who knows what kind of nonsense he was giving me.

Back story.  I don't have tons of $ on vacation - have to really watch it.  So this specific vacation I'm like "I AM GETTING THAT ___________ ten dollar drink in the pineapple".    (It's $13 or $14, isn't it?  Evil little sucker)

And the excitement builds.

And I head to Kona.  

And I can taste it.

And my waiter NEVER COMES.  

Well I'm a bit dramatic.  It seemed like he never came.  

So when he comes all I want is my Lapu Lapu.  

So I order.

AND he says like the sociopath I believe he truly was  - 

"Turn your head - look over at that couple - see that Lapu Lapu...."

I'm all ears just dreaming of my Lapu Lapu......

He continues, "See it - hers - that one there is the last one".



Who does that?



Who likes to point out so that you can see your beautiful drink pass you right by while still in your eyesight.

Later in my vacation I ordered one for breakfast.  OH YES I DID.

And did it again on Christmas morning on my last trip in front of small family members who wanted a sip.  OH YES I DID.  Breakfast is very lovely with a Lapu Lapu.  

So I do give great advice.  My new one is breakfast is great with a Lapu Lapu.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> We found a bench and I literally fell asleep on the bench.



I'm sorry that I found this hysterical BUT I FOUND THIS HYSTERICAL.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


>


'

Love this shot. Makes me sigh.  Love the area.

I call the boat - The MOLASSES.    Seriously.  I really do.  Have you ever been on a slower boat in your life?


----------



## kmedina

I was totally picturing Fran pushing the carte from the scooter. Too bad there was not more help around. I noticed that on our last trip too. DCL forgot to put Connor on our tickets, so we had to wait at the gates to go through security (after already waiting a long time to get through the line). It took him a while to get it corrected, so we were squeezed into a very tight space. No fun. The staff at the Admiral's Club helped us move up to an earlier flight. That made the experience a little better.  Our bags were not on the carousel when we got home due to the switch, but they were delivered to our house the next day.

It is crazy that the rental did not work after multiple tries. Glad you figured that our before you left and got a different one. Cannot wait to read about Universal. The dinner you had looked good. They should have let you order it the way you wanted it cooked though. That is weird. I want to stay at Loews when we go there, so I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## franandaj

Leshaface said:


> What a spectacular view from the lounge!  And great job with dinner



Thanks!



dgbg100106 said:


> beautiful sunset.
> 
> Top of the World is one of the places, I would like to visit one of these days.



As long as they let DVC members go up there, you can.  If you ever make it back to WDW.



Kwaschitz said:


> What a view!  WOW!!  I was kind of 'meh' on the room views (much more parking lot than I'd expected) but these pictures?  WOW!  Seriously, there are no other words!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And if my husband were to see that I was at a loss for words, he'd have a coronary since he's convinced I have chronic logorrhea )



I did zoom in on the castle and Space Mountain, but the views of the GF and the Contemporary were just regular shots with the camera.  The higher up you go, the better the view.



rentayenta said:


> What a gorgeous view!  I've got to add the lounge to my to-do list. Michael would love it.
> 
> Sorry Fran wasn't feeling well. Dinner looks good.



Definitely add it to your todo list.  Even if the kids won't let you stay there it's at least fun to check it out.



ACDSNY said:


> The view from TOTW almost makes me want to stay there sometime, beautiful pics!



You can visit and not have to stay if you don't want to.



Fairy Floss said:


> Oh my goodness!
> 
> Awesome photos - what a view!



Thanks!  and 



PrincessInOz said:


> Dang!  That IS an amazing view from Top of the World.  Looks like you had fun there.



I was having fun, there were some silly pictures too, that I decided not to put online.



kaoden39 said:


>







dolphingirl47 said:


> I am glad that you made it to the Top of the World Lounge. This is one of my favourite places at WDW.
> 
> Corinna



It is a nice place to sit and relax.



kmedina said:


> I am so excited that you finally took your WDW trip. I cannot wait to read all about it!



Well, git on it girl!  



Pinkocto said:


> Gorgeous pictures from the lounge!



Thank you!



lisaviolet said:


> What a gorgeous shot Alison.







lisaviolet said:


>





Leshaface said:


> I'm really bad at reading cursive and for the life of me I couldn't figure out what it said!  Now that I'm seeing it again, that's hilarious



Yes, she was on a roll...she continued to sign receipts as Goofy, Mickey Mouse and all sorts of characters.  Since we were using gift cards, we really didn't need to use a real signature.



lisaviolet said:


> I'm like well that can't be me.  I would never have some important information about WDW.  All I do is nap and swim and drink.
> 
> WT H would I know?
> 
> So for five minutes I thought it must be another Lisa.    I'm such a catch, aren't I?
> 
> Oh she's talking about drinking.  And the Lapu Lapu - it IS me.
> 
> Seriously, that waiter THAT NIGHT was such a weirdo. SUCH A WEIRD MAN.  And this is coming from someone who thinks everyone is special - so he WAS THAT WEIRD.  - who knows what kind of nonsense he was giving me.
> 
> Back story.  I don't have tons of $ on vacation - have to really watch it.  So this specific vacation I'm like "I AM GETTING THAT ___________ ten dollar drink in the pineapple".    (It's $13 or $14, isn't it?  Evil little sucker)
> 
> And the excitement builds.
> 
> And I head to Kona.
> 
> And I can taste it.
> 
> And my waiter NEVER COMES.
> 
> Well I'm a bit dramatic.  It seemed like he never came.
> 
> So when he comes all I want is my Lapu Lapu.
> 
> So I order.
> 
> AND he says like the sociopath I believe he truly was  -
> 
> "Turn your head - look over at that couple - see that Lapu Lapu...."
> 
> I'm all ears just dreaming of my Lapu Lapu......
> 
> He continues, "See it - hers - that one there is the last one".
> 
> 
> 
> Who does that?
> 
> 
> 
> Who likes to point out so that you can see your beautiful drink pass you right by while still in your eyesight.
> 
> Later in my vacation I ordered one for breakfast.  OH YES I DID.
> 
> And did it again on Christmas morning on my last trip in front of small family members who wanted a sip.  OH YES I DID.  Breakfast is very lovely with a Lapu Lapu.
> 
> So I do give great advice.  My new one is breakfast is great with a Lapu Lapu.



Oh Lisa, you are so much fun when you stop by!  You crack me up!  I'm not sure if I could get away with one for breakfast, but it sure was good!  Thanks for the advice!  



lisaviolet said:


> I'm sorry that I found this hysterical BUT I FOUND THIS HYSTERICAL.



Sure you did.  



lisaviolet said:


> '
> 
> Love this shot. Makes me sigh.  Love the area.
> 
> I call the boat - The MOLASSES.  Seriously.  I really do.  Have you ever been on a slower boat in your life?



I haven't been on very many boats, but I was just enjoying the scenery



kmedina said:


> I was totally picturing Fran pushing the carte from the scooter. Too bad there was not more help around. I noticed that on our last trip too. DCL forgot to put Connor on our tickets, so we had to wait at the gates to go through security (after already waiting a long time to get through the line). It took him a while to get it corrected, so we were squeezed into a very tight space. No fun. The staff at the Admiral's Club helped us move up to an earlier flight. That made the experience a little better.  Our bags were not on the carousel when we got home due to the switch, but they were delivered to our house the next day.
> 
> It is crazy that the rental did not work after multiple tries. Glad you figured that our before you left and got a different one. Cannot wait to read about Universal. The dinner you had looked good. They should have let you order it the way you wanted it cooked though. That is weird. I want to stay at Loews when we go there, so I appreciate your feedback.



It took me a while to figure out what you meant by carte, you're that far back there.  Universal was fun, but not a park that either of us really need to spend a lot of time in.



Kwaschitz said:


> I am absolutely in LOVE with that Minnie dress.  I stopped reading for about an hour as I searched the internet (fruitlessly) for it.  Perhaps ebay or etsy...The search continues!



I forgot to comment on this before.  I got that dress on my Mexican Riviera cruise.  I was so thrilled to find it because I had never seen it before at DL.  Since they had it in my size, I jumped on it.  When I got back from the cruise, we were out at the park and they had one almost identical to my red dress in almost every women's clothing store!  That was in December/January, now they are all sold out.


----------



## franandaj

This was our last full day of the trip and we woke to no fog on the lake.  






I knew early on in the trip that we were having a good trip.  Back when we were staying at Kidani, Fran said to me, I want to eat at the Strawberry soup place!.  I told her that she better make a reservation.  We agreed that the second to last day was our best bet and we got a 9AM reservation.

The day finally arrived and we hopped on the Monorail to head over to the Grand Floridian.











Theres the new DVC construction off in the distance.  We will definitely be staying there sometime!






A little closer look











I just love this hotel.  The lobby is so gorgeous!
















I always love listening to the band in the evening.
















Finally we reached our destination.






Before we even had a chance to consider the buffet, Pooh showed up.











Then we went to attack the buffet.  They had a selection of breads available near the toasters.






And various flavors of cream cheese spreads for the bagels.






They were carving a ham.






Sticky buns, bread pudding and fruit






Watermelon and yogurt






Bacon and Hashbrowns, and on the far end Lobster Eggs Benedict






Muffins and Croissants






More fruit






Pancakes and French Toast






*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]* 

Bananas Foster Syrup and Maple Syrup






Lox and all the trimmings






Other flavors of yogurt






Toppings






Bacon and Sausage






Biscuits and Gravy






And the piece de resistance, the Strawberry Soup






This was my first plate






And Frans






Then Tiggr stopped by











We both went up for another round of plates, can you tell whos is whos?  Ill give you a hint

Touching






Not touching   






Then Mary Poppins and Alice came round





















Followed by the Mad Hatter











It was sort of funny, we stayed there for quite a long time compared to other familes.  I went back and got another plate.






After a little while Fran went back and got another plate.






Also the waitress noticed how much we liked the strawberry soup and got us a complimentary copy of the recipe even though we didnt purchase the souvenir pictures.  All the characters came around at least one more time.  Every time Pooh and Tiggr walked by they said hi even though we didnt take more pictures, but all the face characters completely ignored us.  Odd.











*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]* 

I took some more pictures as we wandered around the hotel.











This is where we would be dining tonight.






Fran pointed out these tiles in the flooring, I had never noticed them before.































And here we were back home sweet home, at least for one more night.
















We had a couple chores to finish before we could get on with having fun in our day.


----------



## Pinkocto

I love the Grand Floridian, it's so beautiful  I can't wait or the DVC villas to be open. Breakfast looks great. I've made two reservations there and canceled both, one of these days I'm going to have to get there.

Those tiles are too cute!


----------



## PrincessInOz

That breakfast does look good.  Now you've got me wishing I'd booked in there instead.


----------



## rentayenta

Great update. I love the pic of you and Pooh. 

So you're the non food touching? I was trying to think back when we've had food together and I remember Fran dipping her grilled cheese in her soup so you've got to be the non toucher. 

The GF does look gorgeous. And I noticed that you wrote for sure you'd be staying there....do I smell an add on?  Do tell.......

Breakfast looks great! Except for the bacon. Why can't Disney make decent bacon?  It's paper thin. 

Is that the Poly across the way in the construction photo?


----------



## ACDSNY

Love the pics of the GF and your breakfast looked good.  I haven't been paying attention to how far along the construction has progressed so it was fun to see those pics.


----------



## dolphingirl47

The breakfast looked absolutely amazing. I often have experienced that characters are bypassing all adult groups. I really don't understand why. People are hardly going to character meals for the gourmet food and the fact that there is camera on the table should also be a hint.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> I love the Grand Floridian, it's so beautiful  I can't wait or the DVC villas to be open. Breakfast looks great. I've made two reservations there and canceled both, one of these days I'm going to have to get there.
> 
> Those tiles are too cute!



You really need to eat there!  It's one of the better character breakfasts I've been to!



PrincessInOz said:


> That breakfast does look good.  Now you've got me wishing I'd booked in there instead.



You could always change it!  We're eating breakfast there the morning you are going to the Crystal Palace.



rentayenta said:


> Great update. I love the pic of you and Pooh.
> 
> So you're the non food touching? I was trying to think back when we've had food together and I remember Fran dipping her grilled cheese in her soup so you've got to be the non toucher.
> 
> The GF does look gorgeous. And I noticed that you wrote for sure you'd be staying there....do I smell an add on?  Do tell.......
> 
> Breakfast looks great! Except for the bacon. Why can't Disney make decent bacon?  It's paper thin.
> 
> Is that the Poly across the way in the construction photo?



I'm definitely the not touching, but I didn't realize how obvious it was until I looked at those two pictures!  

Lord no!  No more add ons!  I'm already trying to figure out how not let my points go to waste!  I'm even thinking of using them for a cruise, which I said I would have never done.  The only ones that are really sacred are the California points, I keep holding out that F&W will come back and then I will need them all, but I could book a cruise right now with my SSR points and even my VWL.  Not sure when we plan to go back to WDW, but the next "planned trip" (that isn't already booked) is looking like October 2014 or later.

I plan on using my points at the 7 month window to get into VGF.



ACDSNY said:


> Love the pics of the GF and your breakfast looked good.  I haven't been paying attention to how far along the construction has progressed so it was fun to see those pics.



It seems to be coming along well.  I wonder if they've started selling point yet and how much they will be.



dolphingirl47 said:


> The breakfast looked absolutely amazing. I often have experienced that characters are bypassing all adult groups. I really don't understand why. People are hardly going to character meals for the gourmet food and the fact that there is camera on the table should also be a hint.
> 
> Corinna



Well at least everyone came by once.  I would be really miffed if they passed us up completely.  I just thought it was weird that Pooh and Tiggr waved everytime they came by our table and the other characters just moved right along.


----------



## franandaj

Our main goal for today was to get our package filled with souvenirs shipped home.  I had the box that we had shipped stuff to Disney, and it was actually all packed up and ready to go.  The Contemporary has a business center in the Convention Wing, they let me use a computer to log on to FedEx and print a shipping label.  They have a daily pick up and they even had the little sleeve to affix the label to the package.  Once we did that (I think it cost a dollar to print the page), we were done and on our way.

Our destination:





We stopped by the Harley store and make a couple purchases.





Then we were off to our next stop.

















Up we Go!













You can see Epcot and the Resorts in this one.

















Saratoga Springs, someday well come back here to stay.













And then we started our descent downward





















*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]* 

So after our little ride, it was time for shopping.  We headed right to World of Disney and were thankful to find that there were no crowds whatsoever. 





Fran wanted to try on a pair of tennies that she had seen the other night, and after that we headed to the jewelry and other expensive items room.  Brandi did get an express preview of this particular bag as I texted her a picture, knowing her love of all things Dooney.  But here is the bag that I chose, and has been my daily purse for the last couple months.  All week we searched for this bag at every park, resort, everywhere.  The only place we could find it was at WoD in DTD.  I have never seen anyone else with this particular bag and everyone who has seen it and knows about Dooney has loved it.









Now that I have shown it to all of you, Im going to switch over to my new Dooney Bag that I bought a couple weeks ago at Disneyland.

Not even 15 minutes after filling out the paperwork to have my new purse shipped home to me, we bought this.  I was tempted to run back and get the purse since we now had more packing space to get home.





Needless to say, that baby is coming on our cruise next week!

After all that shopping, we had worked up quite and appetite, but we didnt want to spoil our dinner which was only a few hours away.  We decided to split an order of Fish & Chips, and some onion rings.  Remember how I said that we enjoyed the Yorkshire Fish House, well, Cookes of Dublin had them beat hands down!  Im really looking forward to our dinner at Raglan Road in October during the Gamers meet now.  These were GREAT!









As we pulled away from DTD on our bus we caught another glimpse at our balloon.


----------



## kmedina

Day 2 looked so awesome. For starters, I agree the path is neat. I am glad the Brazilian tour group was not staying at the hotel, so you got in first. Thanks for all of the pictures of The Harry Potter ride. Everything inside is above and beyond amazing. They really did a good job. Although you do not want to do the ride again, I am more excited than ever to try it based on your description. The shopping areas are just as neat. I love the Wizard shot Fran got and would like matching shirts too as long as Crap would get the muggle one. As long as all of those cool candies do not really taste like the horrible descriptions, I cannot wait to try them. I heard they are doing Harry Potter at the Universal in California in 2016. I will likely go there first, but I still want to see the one in Orlando. 

I know you did not stop there, but your pictures of Suess land look neat. We love Bubba Gump's. good choice for food. The Emeril's looks beautiful inside.  Adobo is my favorite Filipino dish, so I bet it was as good as you described.


----------



## dolphingirl47

How did you like Characters in Flight. I love this purse. Now I want another one. Graham is going to disown me.

Corinna


----------



## scottny

That is too bad she wasnt feeling well. The dinner you made looked good.
The balloon ride is fun. Plan it around 9pm and you will see fireworks. It is great. 
I like the luggage. 
Great updates and pics.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love the views from the balloon. 

What time are you booked for 1900? I'm unlikely to change as the draw for me is early entry to mk before the crowd. Maybe we can catch up after.


----------



## Kwaschitz

franandaj said:


> It seems to be coming along well.  I wonder if they've started selling point yet and how much they will be.



Not yet. We've got our name in with a guide to call the minute they are


----------



## rentayenta

I. Want. That. Purse. 

I didn't know you had done the balloon ride. It looks like fun, so glad you posted. Michael was curious about it during our last trip. I like the overheads of SSR.

And thank you for the ear worm: up up and awaaaaay in my beautiful my beautiful ballooooooon.......


----------



## ACDSNY

The balloon ride looks like so much fun and the views are great.  Love the Dooney and suitcase.


----------



## Pinkocto

You're right, I've never seen that D & B anywhere, it's very cute! 

Oh my, now I must try those fish and chips. I've almost stopped a few times but for some reason or another never do.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I'm definitely the not touching, but I didn't realize how obvious it was until I looked at those two pictures!
> 
> Lord no!  No more add ons!  I'm already trying to figure out how not let my points go to waste!  I'm even thinking of using them for a cruise, which I said I would have never done.  The only ones that are really sacred are the California points, I keep holding out that F&W will come back and then I will need them all, but I could book a cruise right now with my SSR points and even my VWL.  Not sure when we plan to go back to WDW, but the next "planned trip" (that isn't already booked) is looking like October 2014 or later.
> 
> I plan on using my points at the 7 month window to get into VGF.





Sounds like you've got it all planned out.  I hope the F&W comes to California too. I know I could get Michael to go. When do they typically announce it? I'm hoping we gets APs this December. That would line us up for a F&W trip if it returns next year.


----------



## Leshaface

I can never get tired of seeing pics of the GF and never noticed the tiles on the ground.  Super cool!

....I also don't like my food touching.....  Well, I should say, I don't like certain items touching.  For instance, if i'm having waffles or pancakes at breakfast with eggs, bacon, etc, there *will* be a separate plate for the waffles or pancakes.  I don't like syrup running into my eggs.  If i'm at a restaurant and it all comes on one plate.  I"ll save the pancakes for last.  Yep.  I'm a weirdo.

Better than Yorkshire Fish and Chips?!  Nope.  Don't believe it.  Or don't want to anyways.  We rarely hang out in DTD so i'm not sure when i'll be able to try them.  But if you say they're better, I trust you and must try them at some point.


----------



## franandaj

kmedina said:


> Day 2 looked so awesome. For starters, I agree the path is neat. I am glad the Brazilian tour group was not staying at the hotel, so you got in first. Thanks for all of the pictures of The Harry Potter ride. Everything inside is above and beyond amazing. They really did a good job. Although you do not want to do the ride again, I am more excited than ever to try it based on your description. The shopping areas are just as neat. I love the Wizard shot Fran got and would like matching shirts too as long as Crap would get the muggle one. As long as all of those cool candies do not really taste like the horrible descriptions, I cannot wait to try them. I heard they are doing Harry Potter at the Universal in California in 2016. I will likely go there first, but I still want to see the one in Orlando.
> 
> I know you did not stop there, but your pictures of Suess land look neat. We love Bubba Gump's. good choice for food. The Emeril's looks beautiful inside.  Adobo is my favorite Filipino dish, so I bet it was as good as you described.



Well if they put one in at the US in Studio City, I would never have to visit the one in Orlando!    We have a Bubba Gumps in Long Beach and we've never eaten there!



dolphingirl47 said:


> How did you like Characters in Flight. I love this purse. Now I want another one. Graham is going to disown me.
> 
> Corinna



I thought it was fun, we did it two years ago in May and I enjoyed it that time too.  Fran was in a lot of pain when we did it, so I thought she needed a redo.



scottny said:


> That is too bad she wasnt feeling well. The dinner you made looked good.
> The balloon ride is fun. Plan it around 9pm and you will see fireworks. It is great.
> I like the luggage.
> Great updates and pics.



I think it was your TR where you mentioned that it was fun to do at night.



PrincessInOz said:


> Love the views from the balloon.
> 
> What time are you booked for 1900? I'm unlikely to change as the draw for me is early entry to mk before the crowd. Maybe we can catch up after.



We are booked at 9:05AM, I had planned to meet up with you and Denise inside MK after our breakfast.



Kwaschitz said:


> Not yet. We've got our name in with a guide to call the minute they are



Good to know.  We won't add on there, but will use it if we can get in at 7 months.



rentayenta said:


> I. Want. That. Purse.
> 
> I didn't know you had done the balloon ride. It looks like fun, so glad you posted. Michael was curious about it during our last trip. I like the overheads of SSR.
> 
> And thank you for the ear worm: up up and awaaaaay in my beautiful my beautiful ballooooooon.......



It was neat to get such a view of everything.



ACDSNY said:


> The balloon ride looks like so much fun and the views are great.  Love the Dooney and suitcase.



Thanks!  



Pinkocto said:


> You're right, I've never seen that D & B anywhere, it's very cute!
> 
> Oh my, now I must try those fish and chips. I've almost stopped a few times but for some reason or another never do.



They were so good!  Light and crispy batter, really crunchy, but the fish was cooked just perfect!



rentayenta said:


> Sounds like you've got it all planned out.  I hope the F&W comes to California too. I know I could get Michael to go. When do they typically announce it? I'm hoping we gets APs this December. That would line us up for a F&W trip if it returns next year.



The year they canceled it, they announced the cancellation somewhere around October.  I know when they have it the paid demos are announced somewhere in January and registration for said events begins early February.  The festival is six weeks between Spring Break and the start of Summer vacation.  Usually starts in the last week or two of April and goes through the first weekend of June.



Leshaface said:


> I can never get tired of seeing pics of the GF and never noticed the tiles on the ground.  Super cool!
> 
> ....I also don't like my food touching.....  Well, I should say, I don't like certain items touching.  For instance, if i'm having waffles or pancakes at breakfast with eggs, bacon, etc, there *will* be a separate plate for the waffles or pancakes.  I don't like syrup running into my eggs.  If i'm at a restaurant and it all comes on one plate.  I"ll save the pancakes for last.  Yep.  I'm a weirdo.
> 
> Better than Yorkshire Fish and Chips?!  Nope.  Don't believe it.  Or don't want to anyways.  We rarely hang out in DTD so i'm not sure when i'll be able to try them.  But if you say they're better, I trust you and must try them at some point.



I TOTALLY the same way with my syrup and savories.  In fact I ASK for a separate plate if they don't bring me one.  I hate for my bacon to touch the syrup.  Fran dredges her bacon through the syrup.    I don't mind the bacon or sausage touching the eggs, in fact if I order my eggs over easy, I dip my toast in the yolks and top it with the bacon, but my pancakes or French toast or waffles need their own plate!  

You really should try it!  I was just expecting some good Fish & Chips, and they ended up being da bombe!


----------



## franandaj

After going back to the room, we just chilled for a while.  Fran probably took a nap.  I packed up everything but what we were going to wear tonight and tomorrow and I worked on the TR.  Thats usually how it goes on our trips.  I dont get a lot of time at home to do the TRs so I try to get as much in on our trips as I can so that I dont have to do it at home.  

Eventually the time for our dinner reservation was coming around.  As I said earlier, I love to listen to the band.









So I actually chatted with the Bass Sax player for a while, I told him I remembered when the band was bigger.  





I couldnt resist taking this picture.  (DVC Ad)





Here we are on our way to our destination.





Getting ready for the movie on the lawn.









And we have arrived!






[/UR

As we wait for our table some of the views from the balcony.









They had a somewhat open exhibition kitchen.





I spied what I thought was a souvide which is one of the newer things in cooking.  We didnt eat anything that we knew was cooked in the souvide, but it was cool to see that they had one!





We were given the bread service.  Turns out that I recognized our waiter from our dinner three years ago at California Grill, they had just shut down about two weeks before, and this was his first week at Narcoosees.  





Sorry for the blurriness of the menu, but it was kind of dark in there.





Another shot of the menu.





Between us we split the Hearts of Romaine Salad and the Lobster Bisque.  I preferred the salad, but Im not a huge Lobster Bisque fan.  I like it and all, but Fran is the one who really loves it, so Im glad she enjoyed it.









Then we both split the Two-Pound Maine Lobster.  It was divine, but even more so was the Yukon Gold Potato and Applewood Smoked Bacon Gratin.  It was nice even with splitting the plate we both got full size servings of the side!  I think we ordered extra drawn butter too!  





Then we were handed the dessert menu.





I got a Baileys and Coffee





I believe that what we ordered was the Baked Chocolate Mousse.  I went out on the dock to watch the fireworks while we waited for dessert.









Our waiter also brought us some complimentary glasses of champagne.





And with that we almost concluded our last full day at WDW. However, when we got back to the room, I realized that we had tons of soda left, some bread and a few other things.  Before going to bed, I posted on the DISboards that we were currently at BLT and if anyone was here now, or arriving today, we would be happy to leave our goodies for them. I hoped we were going to give them a good home.


----------



## Leshaface

What is a souvide?

Dinner looks amazing.  I really regret not getting the whole maine lobster when I was there.  I know for next time though.  

I hope you were able to find someone to give your stuff too.


----------



## franandaj

Leshaface said:


> What is a souvide?
> 
> Dinner looks amazing.  I really regret not getting the whole maine lobster when I was there.  I know for next time though.
> 
> I hope you were able to find someone to give your stuff too.



Ha!  I did a google search an now banner ads for Sous Vides are showing up for me on the DIS.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sous-vide

They use them on Iron Chef all the time. It's not something a home cook would know a lot about.   I've had one dish prepared for me in a sous vide, the chef just got it and he was so excited to be experimenting on us with it.  It was some chicken that he served in broth with Israeli Cous Cous.

I think we're going to back there in September if CA Grill isn't open yet.  I've been struggling with which Signature to eat at on that trip and in preparing this update, I decided there were still good things on the menu I would like to eat.  Or just have the lobster again!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> The year they canceled it, they announced the cancellation somewhere around October.  I know when they have it the paid demos are announced somewhere in January and registration for said events begins early February.  The festival is six weeks between Spring Break and the start of Summer vacation.  Usually starts in the last week or two of April and goes through the first weekend of June.




Good info, thank you. Spring Break would be doable. So much is hinging on if we get APs. I just need to decide already.  Michael was very interested in the CA F&W after hearing more about it. 



> I TOTALLY the same way with my syrup and savories.  In fact I ASK for a separate plate if they don't bring me one.  I hate for my bacon to touch the syrup.  Fran dredges her bacon through the syrup.    I don't mind the bacon or sausage touching the eggs, in fact if I order my eggs over easy, I dip my toast in the yolks and top it with the bacon, but my pancakes or French toast or waffles need their own plate!




When I eat bacon, which is rarely, I dip it IN the syrup.  Yum hot, salty, sweet, crunchy goodness with a bite of buttery pancake.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Your dinner looked amazing. Narcoossee's is still our favourite WDW restaurant.

Corinna


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great meal!  I definitely need more trips to WDW in order to try out all the restaurants.

Seems like lobster of any description was the go for the night.  I love lobster bisque; so it looks scrumptious to me.


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> We are booked at 9:05AM, I had planned to meet up with you and Denise inside MK after our breakfast.



We just need to tee things up with Denise.


----------



## Fairy Floss

PrincessInOz said:


> Great meal!  I definitely need more trips to WDW in order to try out all the restaurants.
> 
> Seems like lobster of any description was the go for the night.  I love lobster bisque; so it looks scrumptious to me.



I've realised this too!
I'm sure my upcoming trip will not be my last .... So many restaurants I NEED to try


----------



## nunzia

<<<I TOTALLY the same way with my syrup and savories. In fact I ASK for a separate plate if they don't bring me one. I hate for my bacon to touch the syrup. Fran dredges her bacon through the syrup>>>

I'm with Fran..syrup is the best dip bacon could ever find


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


> Ha!  I did a google search an now banner ads for Sous Vides are showing up for me on the DIS.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sous-vide
> 
> They use them on Iron Chef all the time. It's not something a home cook would know a lot about.   I've had one dish prepared for me in a sous vide, the chef just got it and he was so excited to be experimenting on us with it.  It was some chicken that he served in broth with Israeli Cous Cous.
> 
> I think we're going to back there in September if CA Grill isn't open yet.  I've been struggling with which Signature to eat at on that trip and in preparing this update, I decided there were still good things on the menu I would like to eat.  Or just have the lobster again!



Oooh gotcha thanks.  Very interesting!  



rentayenta said:


> When I eat bacon, which is rarely, I dip it IN the syrup.  Yum hot, salty, sweet, crunchy goodness with a bite of buttery pancake.





nunzia said:


> I'm with Fran..syrup is the best dip bacon could ever find



Alison (whispering in ear)...you got some weird friends...


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Good info, thank you. Spring Break would be doable. So much is hinging on if we get APs. I just need to decide already.  Michael was very interested in the CA F&W after hearing more about it.
> 
> When I eat bacon, which is rarely, I dip it IN the syrup.  Yum hot, salty, sweet, crunchy goodness with a bite of buttery pancake.



They usually try to make F&W start AFTER Spring break when there is lull at DLR.



dolphingirl47 said:


> Your dinner looked amazing. Narcoossee's is still our favourite WDW restaurant.
> 
> Corinna



I like it too!  This was our first time and I think we'll be back.



PrincessInOz said:


> Great meal!  I definitely need more trips to WDW in order to try out all the restaurants.
> 
> Seems like lobster of any description was the go for the night.  I love lobster bisque; so it looks scrumptious to me.



I know so many restaurants, so little time (and money)!



PrincessInOz said:


> We just need to tee things up with Denise.



I'm sure that won't be a problem!



Fairy Floss said:


> I've realised this too!
> I'm sure my upcoming trip will not be my last .... So many restaurants I NEED to try



Isn't that the truth!



nunzia said:


> I'm with Fran..syrup is the best dip bacon could ever find



Well, I'm glad that there is something for everyone!



Leshaface said:


> Oooh gotcha thanks.  Very interesting!
> 
> Alison (whispering in ear)...you got some weird friends...



And my Spouse too!


----------



## franandaj

So today was our last day of vacation, and we had a first for us.  Normally our flight leaves Orlando at 1PM and we catch the 10AM DME bus and are scrambling to get our luggage down to the checking station.  Today our flight didnt leave until 5PM.  We asked for DME to pick us up an hour earlier so that we were not tight on time at the airport.  The regular DME pick up time is three hours prior to your flight and Im always worried about getting through security and on the monorail to get to the gate on time.

So that morning we woke up really early.  I checked the DIS and believe it or not someone who was staying at BLT wanted my stuff.  I PMd her the room number and my cell.  We were in room 7526, turns out she was in room 7525!  By 7AM she was in our room raiding the refrigerator for anything that they could prepare in a studio.  I was so glad that we were just tossing our bread, milk and other goodies.

As soon as that was over we headed to the MK.





Two preshows in one trip!  















































 

*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]* 

We had one goal in mind here today.  Go directly to Enchanted Tales with Belle.  Do not pass Go. Do not collect $200.  We sped over there and I ran for the spot in line while Fran got up from her scooter.





































Once you get inside Maurices Cottage, you are still not on the attraction.  Its just a queue area, but at least it gives you something different to look at.









































*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]* 

Once we entered the attraction, things started to become magical.  Please note, spoiler alert!   Dont read the next couple captions and skip down to the pictures of the wardrobe if you dont want the secret to be revealed.

We started off in Maurices Worksop.







 

The lights dimmed and the magic mirror you saw in the pictures above transformed into a magical doorway.













We proceeded through the doorway into a chamber with the wardrobe.

















The wardrobe opened to reveal props that our actors would be using to help relive the night that Belle and Beast fell in love.  If you have little ones who like to ham it up, this is a perfect attraction for them.  Boys over the age of seven would probably have nothing whatsoever to do with this!













Once our little participants had been chosen for their roles, we waited to move on into the Library where we would meet Belle.





























We surprised Belle when she entered the room.  All the little kids who were chosen to play the various roles waited their turn to play their part in the reenactment.





She spoke to Lumiere













After the story was over they bid us goodbye.  Everyone got photopass cards to remember the experience by.





And then we headed out of the attraction.







*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]* 

We had to be out of our room at 11:00, and we still had a few more things to pack up, but it wasnt even 9AM yet so we decided to check out Winnie the Pooh.  The line was pretty long the other day so we had passed on it, but today it said only 10 minutes.  I hadnt been on this ride since they put in the interactive queue so I was excited to try it out, like the big old kid I am!  

















I think this was kind of like a whack-a-mole game, but since the line was so short, we just walked past it.





We probably could have stopped and played for a little while, but we wanted to catch up with the end of the line.













Im not quite sure what these were.





But these were little tuned drums that you could beat on make different pitches.





This line is great for ADD kids.  It moved so fast you couldnt stay involved in any one game for long enough to get bored.





These little honeybees were fun.  They were attached to a wire and you scooted them along the wire.













This is the wall of Hunny.  There are actually a few of these.





When you slide your hand across to wipe away the Hunny you see one of the characters.





I got so caught up in trying to take Tiggrs picture that Fran left me in the dust!





A view from later in the queue of the wall.





Now we were approaching the boarding for the ride.











*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]* 

Here we go!





















And then we were done.



 

Fran wanted to check out Sir Mickeys on our way out of the park, so we stopped in there, but no luck.





I took a few last shots of the castle, and then we were out of there.









Then theres that Pesky Crane in there





We got back to the room around 10:00AM with all our stops and dawdling.  This time my scooter made it without a problem.  We packed up our suitcases and called the Bellman. When they took our suitcases to the guys who check them in every one of our suitcases weighed, just barely under 50 lbs.  After weighing three of them, the guy turns to me and says, OK, what gives?  I told him that I have a scale in my carry on bag so that I can adjust the weight so no one bag is overweight.  He laughed because he said no one could be that good, just by feeling the weight.

Turns out it doesnt matter, there is no extra baggage charge for overweight bags in 1st class, but still I dont want to endanger anyone for having to lift too heavy of a bag.  Once they were all checked we headed up to the Contempo Café for some lunch.

We were pretty hungry since it was 7AM when I ate my bowl of cereal and I have no idea what Fran ate for her breakfast.  We ordered a burger to split that came with fries, a salad, a cookie and a rice krispie treat.





The burger was actually pretty good!





I couldnt eat the whole salad and let Fran finish off what I couldnt eat.  Then we split the cookie.





We still had some time to kill before we needed to be out for our DME bus.





Mary Blair art





The Monorail.





And before you know it we were on our bus.





We made one stop at the Wilderness Lodge before heading to the airport.  This is the next WDW resort that we will be checking into so it was fun to get a small preview.













*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]* 


And then we were off. On our way to the airport.  One of the reasons we wanted to get to the airport early was to enjoy the Admirals club privileges that Fran gets with her Platinum Amex.  Well turns out that Orlando doesnt have an Admirals Club.    So we ended up getting something to eat here.





Even though vacation was ending, I was still in a good mood.





I had one of these coming!





We started with an order of queso and chips









And got these sort of make them yourself tacos and tortillas.  There was some sort of beefy cheesy mess in there along with the beans.





They gave us tortillas and taco shells in which to stuff the food.





And this was what I stuffed my face with before getting on the plane.





Now for those of you following from the beginning, you will remember that I brought a real life interruption into the TR here, when just as we boarded the plane my little pride and joy, Sunny had a trip to the emergency room.  I worried the whole way home, sort of for nothing, she pulled through that time fine, but as you all know, in the long run she didnt make it through the end of the TR.

Its been almost a month and I still think of her with an empty heart.  I love my other kitties, but they just dont fill that void that she did.  We leave on our cruise trip in less than two days and I am glad that I dont have the worry of how will Sunny do?, but I am sad that I dont have the worry of how will Sunny do?

This was a fantastic trip for us.  We never made so many rope drops in our lives.  I couldnt believe how many times we were up early and what energy we had to keep going every single day.  

Our next trip to the world is in October of this year with a whole bunch of DISers from the games and Community Board.  Im really looking forward to that trip and I will start a PTR once I come back from the cruise.  Ill post a link here once I do.  And just tonight we started to plan a trip with a friend and his boyfriend for 2014.  They are both DL AP holders and I know they will love going to visit the world, and will enjoy our knowledge and expertise.  Im sure they will be fun to travel with as they are pretty laid back about traveling too, so while this chapter of trips has come to a close, there are many more exiting adventures on the horizon!  TTFN!


----------



## rentayenta

Brava! Great report Alison. 

The Belle interaction looks cool but have a feeling my crew would veto that faster than the Senate on gun control. 

I'm so excited for your cruise. Glad Fran is feeling better. I know you're going to have an amazing time. 

I'm sorry you're feeling blue over Sunny.  It's been over 2 months since we lost Riley and I still think of him every morning right when I wake up. 

On the Border chips are my favorite. They're so thin and salty and crunchy. At least the ones in the bag are. I love them. 

We always FP Pooh. I didn't realize the queue was so cool. We're going to have to walk through the next time. 

Can't wait to read about all of your upcoming trips. Safe travels.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I loved the photos of the pre-opening show. Now I want to make sure that I can see this for myself the next time I head to WDW. I think Enchanted Tales with Belle may be one of those attractions were the queuing area appeals more to me that the attraction itself. From the photos I think I would love all the clever detail in Maurice's cottage. The interactive line at the Winnie the Pooh ride is also something that would appeal to me.

Thanks so much for sharing. I hope you will have a wonderful cruise.

Corinna


----------



## MomToPrincePhillip

Phew, I need a nap after just reading what you got done on your last day!  Your pre flight meal look yummy, I'll have to remember that place.  

Looking forward to hearing all about your up coming adventures, so have a wonderful time and travel safely


----------



## Leshaface

Awesome that you were able to find someone to give your goodies to.  Even better that they were right next door!

I can't believe how popular Belle is, even right at opening!  It's something I think I want to do next time.

I really love the shirt you're wearing!  Did you get that recently?  

Boo.  I hate when TR's come to an end.  But i'm really excited to hear about your next big adventure coming up in two days!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great report!  And well done on finding that Disser right.next.door.!!  


Here's to your cruise....and to October!...and more rope drops then?


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Brava! Great report Alison.
> 
> The Belle interaction looks cool but have a feeling my crew would veto that faster than the Senate on gun control.
> 
> I'm so excited for your cruise. Glad Fran is feeling better. I know you're going to have an amazing time.
> 
> I'm sorry you're feeling blue over Sunny.  It's been over 2 months since we lost Riley and I still think of him every morning right when I wake up.
> 
> On the Border chips are my favorite. They're so thin and salty and crunchy. At least the ones in the bag are. I love them.
> 
> We always FP Pooh. I didn't realize the queue was so cool. We're going to have to walk through the next time.
> 
> Can't wait to read about all of your upcoming trips. Safe travels.



Yeah, I'm pretty sure they wouldn't even bother to wait for it.  You need for the next generation!    Then they will be all over it!  



dolphingirl47 said:


> I loved the photos of the pre-opening show. Now I want to make sure that I can see this for myself the next time I head to WDW. I think Enchanted Tales with Belle may be one of those attractions were the queuing area appeals more to me that the attraction itself. From the photos I think I would love all the clever detail in Maurice's cottage. The interactive line at the Winnie the Pooh ride is also something that would appeal to me.
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing. I hope you will have a wonderful cruise.
> 
> Corinna



I had no idea until the first time we hit it that they had something like that, it was pretty cool and Fran hung out until Mickey looked at her directly.  That was great!  The effects of the Belle meet and greet were spectacular.  You have to get there early because it fills up fast and it's not worth a long wait, but the wardrobe, Lumiere and the magic mirror were really neat!



MomToPrincePhillip said:


> Phew, I need a nap after just reading what you got done on your last day!  Your pre flight meal look yummy, I'll have to remember that place.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing all about your up coming adventures, so have a wonderful time and travel safely



I know!  We rarely do anything our last day and to get in a pre-show and two attractions plus some shops, I was astonished.  I was so glad we weren't rushed at the airport.  I really hate that. We are going to leave (hopefully) really early tomorrow, to avoid that stress.



Leshaface said:


> Awesome that you were able to find someone to give your goodies to.  Even better that they were right next door!
> 
> I can't believe how popular Belle is, even right at opening!  It's something I think I want to do next time.
> 
> I really love the shirt you're wearing!  Did you get that recently?
> 
> Boo.  I hate when TR's come to an end.  But i'm really excited to hear about your next big adventure coming up in two days!



It is a neat attraction, even for us who didn't participate or have kids.  You need to get there right away.  Make Daniel run and the rest of you catch up!  

I got that shirt like two days before the pictures, I mentioned it before we hit the ditch and said that I would be posting pics of the cool shirt I got.  I call it "Epcot, According to Alison", but obviously there A LOT of other people who feel that way!    Otherwise they wouldn't have made a shirt out of it.  I'm bringing it on the cruise! 



PrincessInOz said:


> Great report!  And well done on finding that Disser right.next.door.!!
> 
> 
> Here's to your cruise....and to October!...and more rope drops then?



Technically she was actually across the hall on the "inside of the C" whereas with our MK view we were on the "outside of the C".   Regardless it was awesome that I found someone to take it and that she was so close.  Incidentally, she had accidentally purchased regular Dr. Pepper and we had a lot of Diet Dr. Pepper.  Her daughter wouldn't touch the fully leaded stuff so she was grateful that her mistake had been rectified!  

Yes and hopefully more rope drops in October!  Link will be coming soon.  I'm already working on TR titles!


----------



## ACDSNY

Awesome finish to your TR.  Now go and enjoy your cruise!


----------



## scottny

That meal at Narcoosses looked so good. We have eaten there twice and loved it both times.
Nice you got to go back and do Belle. 
Does everyone get a pic with Belle?
 Pooh looked cute. Have not seen the new queue yet. 
Sorry about Sunny. 
Have fun on the cruise.


----------



## Pinkocto

Great TR, thanks so much for sharing  I'm glad it was a fantastic trip, it was a long time coming!


----------



## Linda67

Such a great TR

It really has been fun to read along 

Have fun on the cruise and be sure to let us know where to find your TR


----------



## rndmr2

Great ending to your trip! 

I really want to get on that Balloon in DTD, I hope I can on my next trip.

So great that you were able to find someone to take your goodies so you didn't have to toss them. 

I love Winnie the Pooh, I was sad that we didn't get on it last trip, the line was too long and I was the only one who would have waited in it at the time, LOL


----------



## Kwaschitz

Awesome trip!!!!  If I wasn't already itching to plan my next trip, I am now!  SO excited to see ETWB!  Looks amazing!!

Now enjoy that cruise!


----------



## cynditech

Just wanted to jump in - as a newbie and lurker   I love, love, loved your trip report!  I finally finished it all - what a wonderful time you guys had!  I loved the pictures, the detail, the descriptions... just everything!

Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## dgbg100106

Wonderful wrap up to the TR, and I do understand about Sunny, but she willa lways live in your heart.



I know you are having a wonderful time on your cruise!


----------



## franandaj

ACDSNY said:


> Awesome finish to your TR.  Now go and enjoy your cruise!



Thanks!  We did!    But you're already knowing that since you're reading over there now!



scottny said:


> That meal at Narcoosses looked so good. We have eaten there twice and loved it both times.
> Nice you got to go back and do Belle.
> Does everyone get a pic with Belle?
> Pooh looked cute. Have not seen the new queue yet.
> Sorry about Sunny.
> Have fun on the cruise.



I just booked us back there for the last day of September, if CA Grill opens we'll change it, but for now we're OK with Narcoosse's too!
No everyone doesn't get a picture with Belle, you have get one of the spots as a character, but they do ask if anyone else wants to "play" after all the main characters are assigned.  They had silverware and all kinds of props that you could be if you wanted to be in the pics.
The pooh line was a lot of fun!




Pinkocto said:


> Great TR, thanks so much for sharing  I'm glad it was a fantastic trip, it was a long time coming!



Thanks!  After all those canceled trips, it was so nice to actually go, have fun, and even more so have Fran enjoy it!



Linda67 said:


> Such a great TR
> 
> It really has been fun to read along
> 
> Have fun on the cruise and be sure to let us know where to find your TR



Thanks!  The next WDW trip link will be coming in the next post, although the trip is a ways off.  Glad you found the cruise TR!



rndmr2 said:


> Great ending to your trip!
> 
> I really want to get on that Balloon in DTD, I hope I can on my next trip.
> 
> So great that you were able to find someone to take your goodies so you didn't have to toss them.
> 
> I love Winnie the Pooh, I was sad that we didn't get on it last trip, the line was too long and I was the only one who would have waited in it at the time, LOL



I really like the balloon.  Maybe next trip we will do it after our dinner at Raglan Road.  scottny clued me in that it is cool to do around 9PM, you see fireworks!



Kwaschitz said:


> Awesome trip!!!!  If I wasn't already itching to plan my next trip, I am now!  SO excited to see ETWB!  Looks amazing!!
> 
> Now enjoy that cruise!



Thanks!  I am already in full swing planning for the next trip!  



cynditech said:


> Just wanted to jump in - as a newbie and lurker   I love, love, loved your trip report!  I finally finished it all - what a wonderful time you guys had!  I loved the pictures, the detail, the descriptions... just everything!
> 
> Thank you for sharing!!!



You're welcome!  I'm glad you enjoyed it!  



dgbg100106 said:


> Wonderful wrap up to the TR, and I do understand about Sunny, but she willa lways live in your heart.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are having a wonderful time on your cruise!



I cried when I read this on the cruise.  The cruise was the first time we came home and weren't looking for her.  Whenever we come home, we count noses and make sure all the felines are accounted for.  The thought that I wouldn't be looking for Sunny made me sad.  

The good thing was that all the other kitties missed us so much and they showed it, so we were feeling the love when we came home from the cruise.  

Stay tuned for how to find out about our next WDW adventures!


----------



## franandaj

Hey!

Anyone wanting to join in on the next PTR/TR, here is the link.

Gamers Meet PTR


----------

